# Special - Raubkopierer-Charts der letzten zwei Jahre: Steigende Zahlen trotz DRM und Co.



## TheKhoaNguyen (1. Juli 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,760721


----------



## ExeCuter (1. Juli 2010)

Sooo schlimm sehen diese Zahlen gar nicht aus im Gegensatz zu den verkaufszahlen der meisten Spiele. Denkt man da eher an ein Demigod... 

Das Problem ist, das die Menschen, die festlegen, das ein Kopierschutz eingebaut werden soll und auch noch verbessert werden soll nur die Prozentzahlen vorgelegt bekommt... "10% könnten wir mehr verkaufen, wenn wir den größeren Kopierschutz einbauen"...

Wie man an DRM merkt, blödsinn...


P.S.: Und überhaupt... Spore... ist nur Platz 1 wegen DRM, und auch noch so ein blödes Spiel.. Prognose 2010: AC 2!


----------



## frenzy (1. Juli 2010)

"Trotz steigender Kopierschutz-Bemühen wächst die Anzahl der Raubkopien um das Dreifache."
Das müsste eigentlich heißen: "Wegen steigender Kopierschutz-Bemühen wächst die Anzahl der Raubkopien um das Dreifache." Ein klassisches Eigentor der Spieleindustrie


----------



## Sheggo (1. Juli 2010)

Der Milliarden-Schaden entsteht durch die Entwicklung nutzloser DRM Maßnahme!

Ist doch klar, dass ein kleines Entwicklerteam nicht besser ist als 1000e Arbeitslose weltweit 

Weiterer Grund für steigende "Raubkopierzahlen" ist denke ich, dass es einfach jährlich mehr Spiele auf dem Markt gibt. Davon sind 90% Schrott und es gibt nichtmal ordentliche Demos. Das heißt, man kann sein Gehalt komplett für Spiele aufn Kopf hauen, ohne ein gutes dabei zu haben...


----------



## IXS (1. Juli 2010)

Ähm.... LOL?

Die wissen nichtmal genau, wieviele Spiele weltweit wirklich verkauft werden.
Aber, die Zahlen der illegalen Downloads wissen sie so exakt?

Woran erinnert mich das nur..... hmmmm.... 

Ah, jetzt....  An die Astrophysiker. Die wissen nichtmal genau, was auf dem Mond zu finden ist, können aber bei einem Planeten in einer anderen Galaxis den Wassergehalt genaustens festlegen .....

Alles Hellseher, oder was?


----------



## WackyWildWorm (1. Juli 2010)

DRM und Onlineaktivierung und DLC sind für viele Spieler die moralische Rechtfertigung, runterzuladen. Da haben die Leute dann gesagt: "Ne, dann lad ich lieber runter." und fühlen sich dann noch im Recht. Unrecht macht Unrecht recht...

Sie gehen mit einer unglaublichen Arroganz daran, zu sagen: "Ich fühle mich vom Hersteller ungerecht behandelt", entweder in Form von DRM oder  DLC oder der Preisgestaltung, und nehmen dies als Rechtfertigung, das Spiel runterzuladen (was ja, wie die Vergangenheit mehrfacht gezeigt hat, trotz modernster Kopierschutzmechanismen immer noch möglich ist).

Selbstverständlich sollten Hersteller/Publisher versuchen, es nicht soweit kommen zu lassen, dass der Käufer sich ungerecht behandelt fühlt, aber ein großes Problem ist die Mentalität vieler Spieler. Sie halten es für ihr gottgegebenes Recht, ein bestimmtes Spiel zu spielen, aber wenn ihnen die Bedingungen nicht passen, wird es halt runtergeladen.

Die Diskussion gäbe es ja gar nicht, wenn die Leute nicht filesharen würden. Der Publisher würde sehen: "ah, das Spiel verkauft sich nicht, aber die Raubkopierer sind nicht schuld... mal Marktforschung betreiben, warum" Und dann könnte man Stimmen sammeln gegen DLC, DRM usw. Aber solange runtergeladen wird, ist dies der Hauptgrund für schlechte Verkaufszahlen. Aussagen wie "Wenn das Spiel kein DRM hätte, hätte ich es mir gekauft und nicht runtergeladen" sind wesentlich unglaubwürdiger als "Wenn das Spiel kein DRM hätte, hätte ich es mir gekauft. Aber so boykottiere ich es und spiele nicht." Aber wer in unserer verwöhnten Gesellschaft verzichtet schon gern zugunsten des Allgemeinwohls?


----------



## BigBubby (1. Juli 2010)

Was die Studie irgendwie nicht beachtet, ist die höhere Verbreitung von Breitbandverbindungen.
Früher hat es einer geladen und für die ganze Klasse durch den Brenner gejagt (und dabei noch ein paar Euro verdient). 
Heute lädt es sich halt jeder selbst.

Wobei ich inzwischen vermehrt spiele kaufe. Aber halt nur budget, also unter 10€, meist sogar nur unter 5€. Steam sei dank.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

Ich denke mal die Anzahl an versäumten Verkäufen kann man unmöglich auch nur annähernd an den Zahlen der Raubkopien messen. Das ist meiner Ansicht nach nur eine dumme Idee von irgendwelchen Leuten die Studiert haben und jetzt meinen Sie wissen so viel.

Wenn viele Leute die Möglichkeit haben etwas "kostenlos" zu bekommen nutzen Sie sie auch. Ich denke wenn jeder für jedes Spiel zahlen müßte würden viele sich einfach weniger Spiele kaufen, diese dafür aber intensiver spielen. Ich sehe das doch selber wie ich Spiele... wenn einen Monat mal kein neues Spiel rauskommt dann Spiele ich eben ein "altes" weiter.

Ich kann ausserdem bei manchen Kumpels so eine Art "Sammelwut" entdecken die durch das Raubkopieren entsteht. Die laden sich echt jeden Müll runter und fragen mich dann immer "Kennst Du das? Das ist ja scheisse!" und so. Wenn sie für das Spiel hätten zahlen müssen hätten sie es nie gekauft. War mehr so ne Entscheidung aus Langeweile denke ich.

Es gibt denke ich (k)einen Raubkopierer der sich JEDES Spiel gekauft hätte was er besitzt. Es entsteht natürlich ein Schaden durch Raubkopien, aber zu denken der hätte irgendetwas mit den Raubkopienzahlen zu tun ist absolut illusorisch. Eine massive Preissenkung würde die Raubkopienzahlen etwas eindämmen. Manche Leute wird man aber nie bekehren können. Dann würden die Konzerne aber sehen daß es immer noch RK gibt, wieder über Verluste jammern, meinen daß sie ihre Preise mit diesen Verlusten nicht halten können und sie wieder erhöhen 

Okay, beim letztem Absatz bin ich etwas in Euphorie geraten  Nicht so ernst nehmen^^


----------



## BaronSengir187 (1. Juli 2010)

Schade das Street Fighter mit auf den Plätzen sitzt.
Vor allem das gehört gekauft da es a. eine super Portierung ist und b. seit ewiger Zeit endlich wieder ein geniales Beat'em'up für den PC. 
Ich hoffe der Nachfolger kommt auch für den PC


----------



## mcbench (1. Juli 2010)

Ich mag die ganze DRM Scheisse auch nicht, aber ich bin wenigstens Konsequent und kaufe diese Spiele auch nicht. Und nein, ich habe auch keine Raubkopie. Dies ist der einzige Weg den Publishern zu zeigen, was man von dem ganzen DRM Scheiss hält.

Gruß

mc.bench


----------



## Sabbelmann (1. Juli 2010)

Steigende Zahlen trotz DRM und Co.?
Wohl eher gerade wegen dieser Kundenverarsche!

Ich weiß zwar nicht wo ihr diese Zahlen her habt, aber ich finde es sagt sehr viel darüber aus wenn die Hersteller seit kurzer Zeit noch viel extremere Kopierschutzmaßnahmen eingeführt haben, und komischerweise die Zahlen der heruntergeladenen Spiele sich seit ungefähr der gleichen Zeit fast vervierfacht hat.


----------



## Tranceport (1. Juli 2010)

ich bin nicht so ganz sicher, ob man das "trotz" in der Überschrift nicht eventuell durch ein "aufgrund" ersetzen sollte.

"Das ist meiner Ansicht nach nur eine dumme Idee von irgendwelchen Leuten die Studiert haben und jetzt meinen Sie wissen so viel." Ääääh ja, schön geoutet ^^


----------



## MrBigX (1. Juli 2010)

"Die Anzahl der illegalen Kopien für 2009 übersteigt übrigens die für 2008 um fast das Dreifache - obwohl Kopierschutzmechanismen in jüngster Zeit verstärkt zum Einsatz kommen."
Nicht "obwohl" sondern "weil".


----------



## LostHero (1. Juli 2010)

> Raubkopierer-Charts der letzten zwei Jahre: Steigende Zahlen trotz DRM und Co.



Muss korrekt heißen:



> Raubkopierer-Charts der letzten zwei Jahre: Steigende Zahlen *wegen* DRM und Co.



Das und Co umfasst dabei unter anderem auch die DLC-Seuche...


----------



## Monstermic (1. Juli 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich denke mal die Anzahl an versäumten Verkäufen kann man unmöglich auch nur annähernd an den Zahlen der Raubkopien messen. Das ist meiner Ansicht nach nur eine dumme Idee von irgendwelchen Leuten die Studiert haben und jetzt meinen Sie wissen so viel.



Und genau dieses Argument steht doch auch in der News, oder nich?


----------



## Kulin (1. Juli 2010)

Ein bissl Merkwürdig sind manche Zahlen schon. Z.B. Fallout 3 finde ich sehr interessant. Obwohl es 5 Millionen mal verkauft wurde und dementsprechend ein recht hohes Interesse der Spieler zeigt, wurde es nur ~500.000 mal heruntergeladen, während andere spiele mit schlechteren Verkäufen 1-2 Millionen mal gesaugt wurde. Auch Call of Duty 4, welches ja etwa 13 Millionen mal verkauft wurde, hat nur 800.000 Kopien da stehen. Beides ein recht geringer Prozentsatz im Vergleich zu 2,23 Millionen bei Prototype, welches wahrscheinlich insgesamt für alle Plattformen nichtmal 2 Millionen mal verkauft wurde.

Wenn man sich die Spiele mit richtig vielen Raubkopien mal anschaut erkennt man, dass die meisten im Metascore und den Verkäufen zwar oben, aber eben nicht ganz oben liegen. Sims 3 ist die eine Ausnahme, wobei ich hier das seltsame Setting verantwortlich mache. Und Modern Warfare 2 ist vermutlich einfach von den PC-Spieler "bestraft" worden, weil sie so Community-feindlich agiert haben(keine Mods, keine kostenlosen Map-Packs, keine dedicated Server, keine gescheite Serversuche).

Auffällig ist bei den Spielen mit vielen Raubkopien also: 
1. Sie sind einfach oberes Mittelmaß. Metascore um die 80. Ein Spiel, dass sich jemand mit kleinem Budget nicht kaufen will, wobei aber trotzdem ein Reiz besteht es "mal auszuprobieren".
2. Sie haben die Community in irgendeiner Weise gegen sich aufgebracht(Modern Warfare 2). Die Leute haben Lust es zu spielen, wollen der Firma aber wegen ihrer Aktionen kein Geld in den Rachen werfen.

Wobei die Sims da nicht so ins Bild passen. Liegts vielleicht einfach an EA, DRM und sowas? Hab mich mit den Sims nie wirklich beschäftigt.

Egal. Was wir daraus scheinbar schließen können ist: umso besser das Spiel, desto weniger Raubkopien(prozentual gesehen) haben wir. Wobei evtl noch die Konsolenverkäufe mit einberechnet werden sollten. Aber da die bei fast jedem genannten Spiel in den Verkaufszahlen mit drin stehen, gleicht sich das wahrscheinlich wieder aus.


----------



## Arhey (1. Juli 2010)

Ich frage mich woher man auf solche Zahlen kommt....
Die könnten villeicht ein paar große Seiten einschließen, aber es gibt sicherlich viele kleine die man nicht erfassen kann, da es zuviele sind. Diese haben villeicht einzeln wenige Downloads, aber zusammen schon.
Ansonsten wurden wie ich sehe nur Torrentdownloads erfasst, was auch nicht aussagekräftig ist, da es z.B. 1 Click Hoster gibt.

Desweiteren bin ich mir sicher, dass einige Spiele gerade wegen des DRMs und Co. so oft runtergeladen wurden. Der Kunde will sich auch nicht alles gefallen lassen und wozu für ein Spiel zahlen um sich mit Problemen zu ärgern, wenn man das kostenlos und ohne Probleme kriegt.

Ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass die Entwickler wieder weg vom Kopierschutz und mehr zur Spielequalität kehren sollten.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

Monstermic schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich denke mal die Anzahl an versäumten Verkäufen kann man unmöglich auch nur annähernd an den Zahlen der Raubkopien messen. Das ist meiner Ansicht nach nur eine dumme Idee von irgendwelchen Leuten die Studiert haben und jetzt meinen Sie wissen so viel.
> ...


In der News steht genau das Gegenteil:



> Zwar ist nicht jeder Raubkopierer ein sicherer Käufer, aber niemand kann behaupten, dass nicht doch ein *großer Teil* der Piraten den ehrlichen Weg einschlagen würde, wenn es eine sichere Anti-Raubkopier-Maßnahme geben würde.



Es wird von einem großen Teil gesprochen während ich meinte daß die Anzahl Raubkopien überhaupt kein Indiz für die Anzahl versäumter Verkäufe ist.


----------



## Matheor (1. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube auch das es eher aufgrund von DRM Maßnahmen der Fall ist, wobei ich das "Raubkopieren" auch nicht gut heisse. Letztlich gibt man dadurch den Verfechtern von immer strengeren DRM Maßnahmen nur die Nahrung für immer die gleichen blödsinningen Argumente.
Mittlerweile schau ich bei jeden Spiel schon genau hin, wie man meint mit seinen ehrlichen Kunden umgehen zu müssen. In einem sehr guten Jahr kaufe ich vielleicht noch 3-4 PC Spiele auch wenn ich durchaus gerne noch einige andere gespielt hätte. DRM zur Kundengängelung ist nicht Akzeptabel, ich kaufe was ich will und nicht was mir vorgesetzt wird.


----------



## Sheggo (1. Juli 2010)

Von welcher Plattform stammen denn diese Zahlen? Bestimmt von Torrent oder so nen Schrott, denn bei "sichereren" Plattformen kann es gar keine offiziellen Zahlen geben...
Und welche Plattform wirbt mit illegalen Downloads???


----------



## Septimus (1. Juli 2010)

Wie hier schon gesagt wurde werden die Publisher für Kostenpflichtige DLC, Userbevormundung wie permaneneter Onlinezwang für Singleplayerspiele abgestraft. 
Die Community die manche Serien erst hat Groß werden lassen wird nun ausgesperrt indem man ihnen vorschreiben will wo man mit wem zu spielen hat -siehe MW2-

Die Zeiten von LAN Parties mit manchem Kracherspiel wird durch solche Massnahmen ausgebremst und bald wird man nur noch ältere Spiele dort spielen können.
Fazit: Die Publisher sollten umdenken um den Illegalen Download einzudämmen und nicht die ehrlichen Kunden mit noch mehr DRM abschrecken.


----------



## snaffs (1. Juli 2010)

Das ist alles ganz einfach ein nie enden wollender Teufelskreis: ein Spiel wird Raubkopiert, Publisher zieht DRM Maßnahmen mit denen der Ehrliche Kunde gepeinigt wird, der Raubkopierer findet kurze Zeit nach Release eine Möglichkeit den DRM zu umgehen (es gab meines Wissens bislang noch keine Kopierschutzmaßnahme die nicht irgendwann umgangen wurde), Publisher verschärft beim nächsten Release den DRM, der ehrliche Kunde ist noch mehr gepeinigt, Raubkopiereranzahl steigt und so weiter.


----------



## FvkkeD (1. Juli 2010)

Alles Games, die es verdienen raubkopiert zu werden.


----------



## Monstermic (1. Juli 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Monstermic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Vordack schrieb:
> ...



MMh, ok. "großer" hatte ich übersehen. 

Aber mal im Ernst. Überhaupt kein Indiz? Hör dich mal in deinem Freundeskreis um, wieviele Spiele sie in den letzten 3 Jahren tatsächlich gekauft haben. Meist kommt raus: Kein Einziges. 
Insbesondere bei PC Spielern ist das raubkopieren fast schon "in".      Das Unrechtsbewusstsein fehlt völlig. Und je mehr Leute illegal runterladen, desto mehr Leute laden illegal
runter. Das runterladen kommt nämlich immer mehr in "der Mitte der
Gesellschaft" an, weils andere einfach vormachen. Die dunkle Schulhofecke ist leider schon lange out.

Und wenn sies nich runterladen, besorgen sies sich von nem Kumpel. Dieses illegale, private Weitergeben von Raubkopien halte ich für eine weitere große Gefahr. Und das steckt in den Zahlen nichmal mit drin.

Fazit: PC Spieler machen ihre eigene Plattform kaputt. Daran kann man meiner Meinung nach nich rütteln


----------



## Maschine311 (1. Juli 2010)

Z.B. ist ein Grund für mich fehlende Demos. Zum anderen denke ich das sehr viele von denen eh nicht gekauft hätten. ich frage mich immer was sich die publisher so vorstellen. Wenn man Jung ist kann man sich aufgrund von fehlenden finanziellen Mitteln evt. 3 Games pro Jahr kaufen, Leute die voll im Leben stehen kaufen auch nur 3 Games pro Jahr, die haben zwar das Geld, aber dafür die Zeit nicht mehr.

1-2 Games werden im Jahr Online gespielt und 1 wird gekauft weil mich da der SP intressiert hat. Mehr Zeit habe ich z.B. garnicht

Man sollte da einfach mal wieder in die andere Richtung Rudern und nicht Millonen in Kopierschutz stecken, der in 5 Min. geknackt ist. 

- ordentliche Demos zum anfüttern
- Kopierschutz minimieren, dafür die Games billiger machen
- Maßnahmen wie begrenzte Installationen müssen weg
- Games nicht so verbugt auf dem Markt werfen und am Kunden reifen lassen
- Verkaufsversionen nach Preis / Leistung staffeln
das wären z.B. einige Maßnahmen die 

50€ oder mehr für Games die halb fertig sind, mehr probleme verursachen als Spaß.

früher waren die Games von Gamern, für Gamer, aber seit sich da die geldgeil Wirtschaft mit eingeklinkt hat und versucht mit jedem Mittel den letzten Cent rauszupressen geht alles berg ab. Aber lieber weiter auf meinem hohen Roß sitzten und andere dafür verantwortlich machen das es nur 10 Mio. Gewinn sind.

Liebe Publisher,
wenn ihr meint das alle Gamer erst 15 Jahre sind und doof wie 1 m Feldweg, da seit ihr echt auf dem Holzweg. Entwickelt und Produziert wieder mit dem Kunden zusammen, wo es sich auch lohnt 50€ für ein klasse Game zu zahlen.

Man sollte mal versuchen die Raupkopierer als Kunden zu Gewinnen und nicht mit Strafe drohen, denn Intresse besteht ja scheinbar. 
Aber wie sollt ihr mich da oben hören!!!


----------



## Rabowke (1. Juli 2010)

Monstermic schrieb:


> Fazit: PC Spieler machen ihre eigene Plattform kaputt. Daran kann man meiner Meinung nach nich rütteln


   
Seh ich exakt genauso.

Natürlich würden ein paar alte PC'ler mehr Spiele kaufen, wenn es wieder schöne Handbücher gäbe, kein DRM etc.pp. ... nur ist seit einiger Zeit eine neue Generation von Spielern herangewachsen. Die, die es gewohnt sind alles & sofort für "lau" zu bekommen.

Das sich hier Leute tummeln die meinen, dass sie wieder mehr Spiele kaufen wenn es einen Anreiz gibt, glaube ich denen ja auch ... nur ist so ein Forum leider nicht repräsentativ für die gesamte Spielerschaft.


----------



## golani79 (1. Juli 2010)

Die steigenden Zahlen der Raubkopien hängt sicherlich mit der Einführung von verschärften Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zusammen und dass sich viele Käufer das halt einfach nicht antun wollen - aber wohl nicht nur.
Fast schon jährlich werden von bekannten Serien lauwarme Aufgüsse veröffentlicht und hochgepriesen.

Vielleicht sollten sich die Spieleentwickler mal wieder auf die alten Tugenden besinnen und gute Spiele mit schöner Verpackung und Anleitungen, die diesen Namen auch verdienen, rausbringen - die Tatsache, dass es meistens nicht mal mehr Demos gibt, ist sicherlich auch kein Vorteil.


----------



## Aithir (1. Juli 2010)

Zeigt eigentlich nur, daß der Kopierschutz kein Faktor für die Verhinderung von Raubkopien ist und Steams eigentlicher Sinn nicht der eines Kopierschutzes ist.

Die Zahlen sagen eigentlich nicht viel aus, es wäre interessant zu wissen, wo die Raubkopierer sitzen und wie stark die geklaute Software dann genutzt wird und wie oft die einzelnen Titel von einer Person geklaut wurden.

Der Kampf gegen die Raubkopierer muß anders geführt werden, wäre vielleicht doch mal wieder Zeit für einen echten Mehrwert für ehrliche Käufer und vielleicht dafür, daß man bei jeden Kauf gleich zwei Lizenzen und zwei Datenträger erwirbt.  Oder man den Raubkopierern zeigt, dass das Stehlen im Internet nicht anonym und frei von Gefahren ist.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

Monstermic schrieb:


> MMh, ok. "großer" hatte ich übersehen.
> 
> Aber mal im Ernst. Überhaupt kein Indiz? Hör dich mal in deinem Freundeskreis um, wieviele Spiele sie in den letzten 3 Jahren tatsächlich gekauft haben. Meist kommt raus: Kein Einziges.
> Insbesondere bei PC Spielern ist das raubkopieren fast schon "in".      Das Unrechtsbewusstsein fehlt völlig. Und je mehr Leute illegal runterladen, desto mehr Leute laden illegal
> ...



Kein wirklicher Indiz. Okay, ein "Modern Warfare 2" wird öfters raubkopiert als ein "Traktor Simulator 2", unter den Raubkopierern sind auch mehr potentielle Kunden bei MW2, dennoch bin ich der festen Überzeugung daß sich die Quote der potentiellen Kunden auf weniger als 1 Kunde pro pro 10 Raubkopien bewegt.

Wenn also Firma XY rumheult daß sie 1,4 Millionen Raubkopien, also "verlorene Verkäufe", dann stimmt daß so nicht da sie "nur" max. 140.000 verschenkte Verkäufe hätten.

Naja, soviel dazu.

Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt ist es heute dank Internet wesentlich leichter ungesehen an illegale Spiele zu kommen als damals auf dem Schulhof. Heute kann selbst der Papst und der Oberste Richter illegal und UNBEMERKT Spiele downloaden. Damals auf dem Schulhof hätten sie viel größere Probleme gehabt unerkannt zu bleiben.

Daß Raubkopien dann steigen ist selbstverständlich, besonders wenn man auch noch in Betracht zieht wie viel enger vieel heute den Gürtel schnallen müssen als in den glorreichen 80ern und 90ern.

Weiter oben hat auch jemand geschrieben daß er sich 3-4 Spiele im Jahr kauft. Genau das meinte ich in meinem ersten Post. Wenn man weniger Spiele hat spielt man diese halt intensiver. Wenn man Zugang zu allen Spielen hat dann zockt man alle halt nur an.

Das PC Spieler ihren Markt kaputt machen halte ich nur bedingt für wahr. Ich bin eher der Ansicht daß die Spielefirmen zu langsam auf die sich ändernden Marktverhältnisse (Internet, E-Mule, Newsgroups, One-Klick-Hoster, Wirtschaftskrise) reagieren. Es gibt zwar keinen sicheren Kopierschutz, also wird es auch immer Raubkopien geben, allerdings würden sie meiner Ansicht nach stark eingeschränkt werden wenn die Preise für Spiele sinken würden und mehr auf Vertriebsformen wie Steam gesetzt werden würde (was auch günstiger ist). Die gute alte Zeit ist vorbei. Alles was passieren würde wenn es keine illegalen Downlloads mehr geben würde ist daß die Verkäufe leicht ansteigen würden. Das einzige was wäre - die Spieleentwickler hätten keine Ausreden mehr für ihre schlechten Verkäufe 

So, das war eine andere extreme Ansicht. Du mit "PC-Spieler machen den Markt kaputt" und ich mit dem oben geschriebenen letzen Absatz. Ich denke das die Wahrheit irgendwo dazwischen liegt


----------



## hiro-protagonist (1. Juli 2010)

Ich denke auch das die Firmen hier den falschen Weg wählen. Fight Fire with Fire klingt als Musik toll, als Maßnahme gegen Ruabkopien die absolute Fehlentscheidung. Kosten der DRM für einen Titel, ggf der Entwicklung vielleicht gegen den Verkaufspreis rechnen. Wo sind die Community Manager. Eine zufriedene Community dürfte sich ebenfalls bei den Verkaufszahlen wiederspiegeln. Zum Preis ein Beispiel: Metro 2033 gab es unter anderem dieses Amazon Angebot: Gute 20€ weniger als normalerweise Titel kosten. Okay unbekannter Titel, aber ich behaupte mehr Verkaufszahlen als wenn es nen Fuffi gekostet hätte. AUch wenn man bei wenigern verkauften Titeln gleiches Geld hätte, sind es halt mehr Käufer und potentitelle Neukunden weitere Titel. Abhängig vom Game und wichtig: SUPPORT


----------



## RonTaboga (1. Juli 2010)

Das sind nur Tauschbösen Zahlen, dazu kommen ja noch die One Klick Hoster Downloads, welche immer beliebter werden und die Tauschbörsen aufgrund der Sicherheit langsam aber sicher verdrängen.


----------



## O-Yuri-O (1. Juli 2010)

Auch Steam Spiele kann man illegal runterladen^^


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

O-Yuri-O schrieb:


> Auch Steam Spiele kann man illegal runterladen^^


Das ist mir durchaus bewusst. Es ist aber etwas komplizierter zu aktivieren glaube ich und deswegen sicherer. Für jemandem der sich mit Cracks und so auskennt stellt es null Problemo da, allerdings für Leute die sich mit PC's echt kaum auskennen ist es schon eine größere Hürde.

Wie ich geschrieben habe sind Verkäufe über Steam auch für den Entwickler günstiger (Keine Box, DVD...) also kann er den Preis drücken = mehr Verkäufe...


----------



## RonTaboga (1. Juli 2010)

Leute das Problem ist auch, dass es heute einfach etwas völlig normales 
geworden ist, dass man sich Filme, Software, Games und Musik für Lau aus
 dem Netz zieht. Wenn man mal eben Lust auf ein bestimmtes Games hat aber keine Kohle, zack einen Link zum One Klick Hoster suchen und schon ist das Game dank schneller DSL Verbindung in 2 Stunden auf dem PC.



Die Leute planen die Anschaffung von Original Content gar nicht mehr in 
ihr monatliches Büdget ein (besonders die Finanzschwachen), sie 
schütteln sich bei den Preisen für Spiele und Software nur den Kopf, 
saugen sich das Zeug, und lachen bemitleidend über die ehrlichen Käufer.

Es ist teilweise in den Köpfen der Leute "eingebrannt", dass es das Zeug
 umsonst im Netz gibt. Ich seh da einfach so mal keine Lösung für das 
Problem, und ich kann jeden verstehen, der wegen Geldmangel sich manches
 Zeug saugt.

Gedanken wie "die sind reich genug, ich brauch sicher nicht DENEN auch 
noch was von meiner wenigen Kohle abdrücken" sind verständlich und nicht
 einfach so aus den Köpfen der Leute wegzukriegen, auch nicht durch 
dümmliche 5 Jahre Knast Propaganda Spots der Content Lobby.

Im gleichen Zuge halte ich es aber für völlig falsch, diese Leute zu 
kriminalisieren. Das ist mittlerweile ein Gesellschaftliches Problem 
geworden. Es hat nichts mehr mit krimineller Energie zu tun. Es ist für 
die meisten so, als wenn sie einen ebay Kauf tätigen, paar Mausklicks 
mehr nicht.

Das man durch ein paar Mausklicks was illegales tut, kann man wunderbar 
und schnell verdrängen und das o.g. Handeln zur Normalität erklären. Das
 Gefühl einer "Straftat" kommt dabei nicht im entferntesten auf.

Argumente für und gegen Filesharen sind in der aktuellen Lage völlig 
irrelevant, daher kann man sich das Argumentgesuche auch kneifen, es 
interssiert nicht, denn es ändert nichts, wenn sich am grundlegenden System auch nichts ändert.


----------



## ph0b0z (1. Juli 2010)

Hmm, heute ist es halt bedeutend einfacher als vor 6-7 Jahren, außerdem steht mehr Bandbreite zur verfügung.. und vor allem sind diese Downloads zählbar, was früher alles direkt (also im Freundeskreis usw.) kopiert wurden ist ja wohl kaum in die Statistiken eingegangen.


----------



## Arhey (1. Juli 2010)

Monstermic schrieb:


> Fazit: PC Spieler machen ihre eigene Plattform kaputt. Daran kann man meiner Meinung nach nich rütteln


  Naja irgendwo hast du schon recht. 
Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass fehlendes DRM und bessere Qualität der Spiele die Verkäufe stark ankurbeln würde. 
Langsam haben sich alle mit der Onlineaktivierung abgefunden, aber permanenter Onlinezwang geht eindeutig zu weit. 

Ich hab mir in den letzten 2 Jahren einige Spiele zugelegt, weil die mich überzeugt hatten. (teilweise trotz Onlineaktivierung) 
Zum Beispiel hatte ich mir: GTA 4, EFLC, DiRT2, NFS Shift, Auditorium, Droplitz oder Eufloria geholt. Ok die letzten 3 sind eher kleinere Spiele, aber die haben keinen Kopierschutz.
Hätte auch gerne AC2 + Siedler 7 + Splinter Cell, aber Onlinezwang hat mich davon abgeschreckt.  Ich denke es geht vielen so.
Dann diese ganzen DLC Spiele, wo jeder Mist 20€ kostet. Früher gab es Map-/Leveleditoren gratis dazu und es war selbstverständlich. Heute zahlt man für 5 besch***ene Maps 20€ das geht gar nicht.
Durch Absetzen von Kopierschutz würden die ilegallen Downloads nicht steigen, davon bin ich überzeugt.(da man die Spiele sowieso ohne DRM und kostenlos kriegt)   Die Verkäufe hingegen schon, denn einige würden sich Spiele holen, auf die sie wegen des DRM verzichtet haben, genauso wie ich.

Dann gibt es noch die jüngere Gruppe die alles kostenlos will, die kann ich auch nicht immer verstehen.

Fazit: Nicht nur PC Spieler, sondern auch die Hersteller sind schuld. Statt ein Kompromiss zu finden entfernen sich beide Parteien von einander.


----------



## TraxXxtor (1. Juli 2010)

und man muss mal sagen .... ich finde man kann illegales downloaden selbst als krankheit bezeichnen... denn man kann davon süchtig werden und holt sich mit der zeit jeden "müll"... den man garnicht braucht oder nie anschaut.... nur um es einfach zu besitzen... und man kann wetten das 98% der kinder von politikern musik oder ähnliches runterziehen....  nur das die wahrscheinlich in der grauzone sind weil der papi nen freifahrtschein hat.,...


----------



## pravasi (1. Juli 2010)

Spielehersteller erscheinen vielen Spielern aufgrund der immer häufigeren schlechten technischer Qualität und vor allem wegen der zum Teil schikanierenden DRMs auch immer mehr als "Gegner".
Solche Leute zockt man dann auch irgendwie leichter ab.
Ich z.B.mag viele aktuelle Ubisoft-Spiele. Bezahlen tue ich denen aber nichts mehr.
Zum anderen erscheint mir ein beiderseitiges Wachstum irgendwie doch als eine Win/Win-Situation,oder?


----------



## N-o-x (1. Juli 2010)

WackyWildWorm schrieb:


> Die Diskussion gäbe es ja gar nicht, wenn die Leute nicht filesharen würden. Der Publisher würde sehen: "ah, das Spiel verkauft sich nicht, aber die Raubkopierer sind nicht schuld... mal Marktforschung betreiben, warum" Und dann könnte man Stimmen sammeln gegen DLC, DRM usw. Aber solange runtergeladen wird, ist dies der Hauptgrund für schlechte Verkaufszahlen.


Du bist doch auch darauf gekommen, woran es in Wirklichkeit liegen könnte (kein Kaufanreiz mehr, da für viele unzumutbare Lizenzbestimmungen). Warum sollten das die Publisher nicht auch sehen? Und glaub mir sie sehen es. 

Man sollte sich einfach mal von dem Gedanken verabschienden DRM dient der Bekämpfung von Raubkopien. 



Rabowke schrieb:


> Monstermic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Fazit: PC Spieler machen ihre eigene Plattform kaputt. Daran kann man meiner Meinung nach nich rütteln
> ...


   

DRM ist eine neue Vermarktungsstrategie und es wird auch vor Konsolen auf denen derzeit der Umsatz noch stimmt nicht halt machen. Deshalb stimmt die Annahme PC Spieler würden sich ihre eigene Plattform kaputt machen so nicht. Es wird einfach das eingeführt was maximalen Umsatz garantiert (logisch). 

Nicht die Raubkopierer generell machen die Plattform PC kaputt, sondern die Leute die obwohl sie Spiele bezahlen könnten raubkopieren und die Leute die derzeit Ubisoft Spiele kaufen.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

TraxXxtor schrieb:


> und man kann wetten das 98% der kinder von politikern musik oder ähnliches runterziehen....  nur das die wahrscheinlich in der grauzone sind weil der papi nen freifahrtschein hat.,...


Da hast du leider Recht. Ein Bekannter vor Jahren (kein Freund!) ist bei der Bundeswehr in Jever erwischt wurden weil er Kinder- und Tierpornographie auf seinem PC hatte... bei der Bundeswehr!

Er hat allerdings keinen Ärger gekriegt... warum? Sein Vater war Polizeipräsident oder so .....


----------



## Septimus (1. Juli 2010)

Gegen Onlineaktivierung spricht ja auch nicht wirklich etwas wenn man die Möglichkeit hat ein Spiel auch per Telefon aktivieren zu können-nicht jedes Kinderzimmer hat I-Netanschluß!
Was eindeutig gar nicht geht sind DLC´s egal welcher Art wenn sie auch nur einen Cent kosten.
Mir waren in der Vergangenheit die Dinge lieber die die Community für die Spieler gebastelt hat,vieles lief auch im SP Modus und man musste nicht zwangsläufig Online sein oder Multiplayer spielen.Ich für meinen Teil spiele nur Offline und nachdem ich Steam getestet habe ist das für mich auch keine wirkliche Alternative.
Stellenweise sind die Spiele dort Teurer als im Laden um die Ecke und mit dem Wiederverkauf hapert es auch derbe also lasse ich die Finger davon.

Ein Spiel was mir nicht gefällt im Regal verrotten zu lassen nur weil man es nicht wieder los wird,das geht gar nicht.Nicht bei den Preisen die mancher Publisher meint nehmen zu wollen und erst Recht nicht bei dem "Service".Ubisoft wird auch noch sehen müssen das Account & permanenter Onlinezwang nicht der richtige Weg zum Ziel sein wird.
Da greife ich lieber in die Pyramide und hole mir dort meine Spiele.Da muß ich nicht noch Betatesten für teures Geld.


----------



## schnuersi (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht davon überzeugt das heute mehr Raubkopiert wird als früher.

In absoluten Zahlen sicherlich aber es gibt auch wesendlich mehr User als früher.
In grauer Vorzeit als C64 und danach der Amiga noch bleeding edge waren hatte ich kein einziges Orginal. Trotzdem hatte ich Diskettenboxen voll mit Spielen. Natürlich manuell vom Freund oder Bekannten kopiert. Orginale hatte die aber auch nicht. In meinem ganzen Freundeskreis gab es niemanden der die hatte. Alles nur Kopien von Kopien von Kopien. Das Verhältnis von Raubkopien zu Orginalen muß weit schlechter als 10:1 gewesen sein.
Heute kann man nicht wirklich einfacher Raubkopieren. als damals. Der Aufwand sich Diketten zu besorgen und zu kopieren wird nur durch das online Suchen und Kopierschutz umgehen ersetzt.

Was heute anders ist, ist die Anzahl der Spieler. Der ganze Markt ist einfach viel größer. Also sind die Zahlen auch entsprechend größer aber ich glaube nicht das es proportional mehr geworden ist.
Heute jammert die Industrie stärker. Als Computerspiele noch ein Nischenmarkt waren der von kleinen Firmen bedient wurde war es für die zwar ärgerlich wenn ihre Produkte raubkopiert wurden aber das wußten die vorher und haben sich entsprechend darauf eingestellt.
Heute reden wir von x millionen von Raubkopien mit einem theoretischem Verkaufswert von x millionen mal 50 €... klar das da x millionen mal 50 mal mehr herumgezetert wird.
Der theoretische Verkaufswert der verlohren geht wird auch von Jahr zu Jahr weiter ansteigen bis wir bei Computerspielen die Marktsättigung erreichen und die Verkaufszahlen stagnieren.

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich die ganze Diskussion nicht wirklich Nachvollziehen. Computerprogramme konnte man schon immer einfach kopieren (okok bei Lochkarten war das noch recht schwer). Das war auch schon immer bekannt, weil wichtiger Teil der Technologie. Dann im Nachhinein zu meckern ist mMn nicht nachvollziebar. Wenn einem der Gewinn den man durch die legal verkauften Kopien nicht reicht darf man eben nicht in Computerspiele investieren. Denn die werden nunmal kopiert.


----------



## Sabbelmann (1. Juli 2010)

Monstermic schrieb:


> Fazit: PC Spieler machen ihre eigene Plattform kaputt. Daran kann man meiner Meinung nach nich rütteln


Falsch. Konsolen und Konsolenspieler machen die PC Plattform kaputt.
http://forum.golem.de/read.php?42432,2293200,2293491
Genauso sehe ich das auch und kann es auch genau so bestätigen.


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

schnuersi schrieb:


> Ich bin ehrlich gesagt nicht davon überzeugt das heute mehr Raubkopiert wird als früher.
> 
> In absoluten Zahlen sicherlich aber es gibt auch wesendlich mehr User als früher.
> In grauer Vorzeit als C64 und danach der Amiga noch bleeding edge waren hatte ich kein einziges Orginal. Trotzdem hatte ich Diskettenboxen voll mit Spielen. Natürlich manuell vom Freund oder Bekannten kopiert. Orginale hatte die aber auch nicht. In meinem ganzen Freundeskreis gab es niemanden der die hatte. Alles nur Kopien von Kopien von Kopien. Das Verhältnis von Raubkopien zu Orginalen muß weit schlechter als 10:1 gewesen sein.
> Heute kann man nicht wirklich einfacher Raubkopieren. als damals. Der Aufwand sich Diketten zu besorgen und zu kopieren wird nur durch das online Suchen und Kopierschutz umgehen ersetzt.


Als ich meinen C64 gekauft habe (in der Langohrner Chausse 670D in Hamburg glaube ich), so ein kleiner Computerladen, da habe ich eine ganze Box mit Disketten voll mit Raubkopien dazu bekommen! in einem richtigen Laden!

Heutzutage sind bloß die Produktionskosten für Spiele in die Höhe geschossen.


----------



## Frullo (1. Juli 2010)

Diese Diskussion wurde inzwischen wirklich ad absurdum geführt...

- Den perfekten Kopierschutz für Computerspiele wird es nie geben. Das liegt in der Natur der Sache: Software lässt sich mit relativ bescheidenen (Hardware-)Mitteln verändern.

- Der Untergang der Computerspiele-Industrie aufgrund von Raubkopien wird nun schon seit fast 30 Jahren vorhegesagt, und trotzdem ist es nach wie vor ein Wachstumsmarkt.

- Die Eigendynamik in diesem "kalten Krieg der Aufrüstung" lässt sich NUR von einer Seite durchbrechen: Von den Spieleherstellern. Diese haben aber offenbar kein Interesse daran, da ihnen so DIE Möglichkeit schlechte Verkaufzahlen zu "erklären" abhanden kommen würde.

- Offenbar werden pro und contra Kopierschutz von den Spieleherstellern bislang nicht realistisch abgewogen. Denn dann würde sich allenfalls zeigen, dass (vor allem ein invasiver) Kopierschutz dem Spielehersteller mehr schadet als nützt.

- Warum wurden bisher noch keine unabhängigen (also nicht von den Spieleherstellern finanzierten) Studien über das Thema gemacht, z.B. darüber auf wie viele Raubkopien eine tatsächlich nicht verkaufte Originalversion eines Spieles kommt? Mir ist jedenfalls keine bekannt. Besteht vielleicht die Möglichkeit, dass das Resultat den Spieleherstellern nicht gefallen würde?

Heutzutage ist es (nach meinem Empfinden) so, dass man als Konsument von der Unterhaltungsbranche (Musik, Film, Spiele) ersteinmal gleich unter Generalverdacht gestellt wird. Ich frage mich, ob diese Haltung tatsächlich für ein wie auch immer geartetes Rechtsbewusstsein fördernd sein soll - oder ob dadurch nicht vielmehr das Gegenteil erreicht wird.


----------



## Krampfkeks (1. Juli 2010)

internet wird immer weiter verbreitet. Es wird immer leichter. Und Kopierschutz schreckt eher Käufer ab.

und prototype is selbsterklärend^^


----------



## ololololol (1. Juli 2010)

Trotz DRM steigt die Anzahl? Ich würde eher sagen DESWEGEN! DRM ist eine völlig indiskutable Maßnahme, die die Rechte und Möglichkeiten des Kunden auf eine Weise einschränkt, die kaum eine andere Branche auch nur annähernd kennt. 
Hätte unser Parlament irgendeinen Zugang zu dem Thema, müsste DRM eigentlich längst gesetzlich verboten sein, wenn man sich die sonstige Gesetzgebungspolitik zum Thema Verbraucherschutz ansieht.

Ich persönlich achte vor dem Kauf auch sehr stark auf so etwas. Ein Spiel mit DRM würde ich unter überhaupt keinen Umständen, egal wie gut es ist, kaufen. Wenn es das gleiche Spiel für die Konsole gibt, dann schon. Denn da werde ich nicht so eingeschränkt. Ansonsten muss ich wohl drauf verzichten. Aber bei einer solchen Politik der Hersteller sehe ich auch ganz ehrlich überhaupt nichts unrechtes mehr daran, wenn jemand sich eine illegale Version besorgt. DRM hilft nachweislich nicht gegen illegale Kopien und trotzdem werden die ehrlichen Kunden weiter massiv eingeschränkt und diese Einschränkungen werden sogar immer drastischer. Obwohl ich es selbst nicht tue, halte ich es eigentlich sogar für ausdrücklich richtig, bei solchen Maßnahmen auf eine schwarze Version zurückzugreifen, um den Herstellern klar zu machen, dass ein Kauf bei einer solchen Politik nicht in Frage kommt.


----------



## Siffi123 (1. Juli 2010)

Wieder die Commmunity hier... typische "Der Kopierschutz ist schuld!!!" comments. Schau ich mal die liste an sind das alles Spiele die kaum einen harten Kopierschutz besitzen. Inzwischen ist doch bekannt das min. 80% der PC Spieler sich die 
Spiele saugt und vielleicht wenn es nach 5 Stunden spielspass immer noch
 bockt wird es vielleicht gekauft.

Fakt wäre das Kopien auf dem PC die plattform kaputt gemacht haben. Die 
schuld auf die Entwickler zu schieben ist wieder so richtig "typisch PC-Spieler". 
Aber was soll man schon von einer Community erwarten die seit über 20 Jahren sogut wie jede Plattform kaputt kopiert hat und man es gewöhnt ist sich die spiele ja selbst die software zu saugen/Tauschen o.ä. ? Nicht viel.  Da braucht ihr nicht die Finger auf die Entwickler zu zeigen und versuchen euch zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## -Pinhead- (1. Juli 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach sehen hier einige nicht den Teufelskreis der sich dank der Publisher auftut.

Klar, sie wollen sich gegen illegale Kopien (das wort "Raub" ist hier völlig fehl am Platze) sichern. Aber dies durch Immer neue Kopierschutzmaßnahmen und DRM zu lösen ist einfach contraproduktiv. Diejenigen, die die Spiele rippen, sind mittlerweile hochprofessionell. Das macht nicht mal eben ein 13 Jähriger in der 10 Minutenpause nach Mathe. Es handelt sich vielmehr um wirklich geübte und talentierte Programmierer, die bisher jeden Schutz umgehen konnten. Die angeprangerten Downloads kommen nämlich nicht von 100 verschiedenen Quellen pro Spiel. Meistens sind es ein oder 2 sogenannte Releases welche dann millionenfach kopiert werden. 

Der Punkt ist folgender: Dank der wirklich erstklassigen (egal, wie man moralisch zu dem Thema steht, man muss das einfach anerkennen)  Arbeit der Cracker muss man nach dem Download fast nicht mehr machen, als das Spiel zu installieren und ein paar Dateien auszuwechseln - schon kann man problemlos Spielen. Die ehrlichen Käufer hingegen sind die geprellten, weil sie sich mit allen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen rumärgern müssen. Da stellt sich mir doch die Frage: Warum muss das mit den extremen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen überhaupt sein? Jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder Kopierschutz wird früher oder später (eher früher...) geknackt und ist somit wirkungslos - was die Zahlen im Artikel ja bestätigen. 
Letztendlich trifft man genau diejenigen, welche man eigentlich NICHT treffen will: Die ehrlichen Kunden. Die einzigen Kopien die man auf diese Weise verhindert sind Privatkopien.

Passend zum Thema:
http://img291.imageshack.us/img291/787/62796872ubil.jpg


----------



## AcIDburst (1. Juli 2010)

Ich war gestern auf einer Party mit 17 Personen (ein Mix aus Studenten und arbeitendem Volk) und habe da zufällig alle Anwesenden befragt, wie sie zur Nutzung und Beschaffung "nicht lizensierter Kopien" von Musik / Filmen / Spielen und Apps stehen.

Folgendes Ergebnis:

Es war KEINE EINZIGE Person dabei, die nicht mindestens die nicht lizensierten Downloads anderer Leute nutzt. Alle konnten dieses Verhalten mit ihrem Gewissen vereinbaren. Dabei war Angst vor Bestrafung nicht vorhanden. Grund war dabei häufig, dass dadurch mehr Geld für andere Bedürfnisse zur Verfügung steht (merke: ein gesamtvolkswirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht also nicht .. die Kohle wird nur auf andere Wirtschaftszweige umverteilt)

Fazit:

Es handelt sich beim "raubkopieren" (zumindestens in meinen Kreisen) um gesellschaftlich und sozial akzeptiertes Verhalten. Wenn die aktuelle IT-affine Generation es ihren Kindern so vorlebt, wird sich dieses Problem in Zukunft noch verschärfen. Hier hat die Gesellschaft als Ganzes versagt, wenn man es so sehen will. Politik und Content-Industrie kämpfen auf verlorenem Posten.

Da wundert mich diese Chart Entwickung überhaupt nicht, zumal sie sich anscheinend nur auf die Überwachung diverser Torrent-tracker stützt., was alles andere als repräsentativ ist, da P2P zunehmend ein "Nieschenmarkt" wird.

Passend dazu:

The IT Crowd - Piracy


----------



## FvkkeD (1. Juli 2010)

An alle, die sagen "Raubkopierer machen ihre Plattform kaputt":

Raubkopie verursacht genau das Gegenteil, denn die Entwickler müssen sich Gedanken machen, wie man Gamer davon überzeugt ihre Games zu kaufen.

Es ist ein Form der "Säuberung"; schlechte Spiele mit übertriebenen Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, die JEDEN Gamer wie einen potenziellen Piraten behandelt, müssen raubkopiert werden, damit die Entwickler wach werden und wieder anfangen Games zu entwickeln, anstatt DRM 2.0 etc.


----------



## Bloodie (1. Juli 2010)

Warum die Anzahl so sehr steigt?
Das wird im Artikel direkt beantwortet.
Es sind die Schikanen für den Kunden, Onlineregistrierung, Installationslimit und all der DRM-Mist.
Da ist es kein Wunder, dass die Kunden sich überlegen, ob sie Geld bezahlen und Ärger haben wollen oder kopieren und keinen Ärger haben....
Bei COD kommt noch der Ärger um die dedicated Server dazu. Da waren viele nicht mehr bereit Geld auszugeben.

Allein der Mist mti den Aktivierungslimiten.
Ich hab eine Masse Spiele auf dem Rechner. Wie soll ich da nach nem Jahr oderso noch wissen, welches aktiviert werden muss. Wenn ich mal neu installieren muss, welche Spiele muss ich vorher alle deinstallieren, um meine Aktivierung zurückzubekommen? Normal formatiert man uns installiert dann neu, aber so muss ich deinstallieren oder nach einem Revoketool suche und so einen Mist. Da ist es verständlich, dass die Leute lieber mit einem Crack spielen und dann fragt man sich natürlich, wieso es noch kaufen, wenn ich eh einen Crack nutzen muss.


----------



## ANGrizzly (1. Juli 2010)

Das Problem von Raubkopiererei, ist einfach das es genug Leute gibts wie Schüler die es sich einfach nicht leisten können 2-3 Games zu kaufen. Weil welcher Schüler z.b ab 12 bekommt 150€ Taschengeld für 3 Games ( 3 Blizzard Games 180€ ROFL)

Ich kauf mir z.b Mafia 2, Starcraft 2, Test Drive Unlimited 2, Red Dead Redemption PC und viele andere Games diesem Jahr. Ca. geb ich dieses jahr noch 350-500€ für Games aus welche 12 Jähriger etc. kann sich das Leisten, und genau da haben wir das Problem, würde jedes Game 20-30€ kosten gäbe es deutlich weniger Raubkopierer.

MFG


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

Bloodie schrieb:


> Warum die Anzahl so sehr steigt?
> Das wird im Artikel direkt beantwortet.
> Es sind die Schikanen für den Kunden, Onlineregistrierung, Installationslimit und all der DRM-Mist.
> Da ist es kein Wunder, dass die Kunden sich überlegen, ob sie Geld bezahlen und Ärger haben wollen oder kopieren und keinen Ärger haben....
> ...


Naja, Du machst es Dir sehr einfach. Ich lass mal ein paar Stichworte fallen:

Vertonung mit bekannten Schauspielern
Motion Capturing
Musik von einem richtigen Orchester
Die Musiklizensen z.B. für die GTA Titel

All das sind Dinge die der Hersteller heute blechen muss, früher zu C64 Zeiten aber nicht.


----------



## Sam28 (1. Juli 2010)

Man überlege sich mal, man hat gerade ein Spiel gekauft, findet es echt toll, es hat aber DRM in einer Form das man es vielleicht irgendwann nicht mehr Spielen kann, z.B. begrenzte Aktivierungen, Steam, Speichern auf Onlineservern, da besteht durchaus die Gefahr das der Anbieter pleite geht und man das Spiel nicht mehr spielen kann.
Was macht man also, man lädt sich eine gecrackte Version runter, brennt sie auf DVD und packt sie zu dem Orginal in der Gewissheit das man dieses tolle Spiel auch dann noch spielen kann wenn beim Hersteller alles den Bach runtergegangen ist.
Ich glaube das ist für die meisten ein guter Kompromiss, sie bezahlen dem Hersteller, müssen sich aber nicht dem DRM beugen, beide sind glücklich.
Die meisten aber machen es nicht so, sondern kopieren nur.
Aber man kann durch dieses Beispiel sehen das man nicht sagen kann, wer sich so ein Spiel runterlädt kauft es nicht.


----------



## Deadmansan (1. Juli 2010)

Ich bin auch der Meinung, das DRM's nichts bringen.... Außer vielleicht die Zahlenden Kunden zu verscheuchen. Dinge wie Internet-Zwang (Frühere Diskussion zum thema HL2(Ihr erinnert euch?)) haben schon immer Kunden verärgert. Inzwischen ist ein Internet anschluss(ich red noch nicht mal über DSL) in über 80% der Haushalte vertreten, somit ist eine Online-aktivierung inzwischen ok. Allerdings ständigen Internetzugang zu fordern ist (noch) nicht Zeitgemäß. 
Immerhin hätte ich reges interesse an ein paar Ubisoft spielen, werde diese aber nicht KAUFEN, solange dieser Kontrollzwang besteht.

Was die Verkaufszahlen eher steigen würde wären niedrigere Spielepreise, 3 Monate nach dem Erscheinen. Wenn man billig an das gewünschte drankommt, würden mehr leute es Original kaufen, anstatt es zu Saugen. Somit würde man auch nicht echte Fans einer/s Serie/Spiels ansprechen. Echte Fans stehen oft zu ihrem Studio, und wollen dieses mit dem Kauf unterstützen. (Ich zum beispiel Piranha Bytes)


----------



## Bloodie (1. Juli 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Naja, Du machst es Dir sehr einfach. Ich lass mal ein paar Stichworte fallen:
> 
> Vertonung mit bekannten Schauspielern
> Motion Capturing
> ...


In welchem Zusammenhabg steht meine Aussage und Deine Aussage? Versteh ich nicht, was das miteinander zu tun hat.


----------



## schnuersi (1. Juli 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Naja, Du machst es Dir sehr einfach. Ich lass mal ein paar Stichworte fallen:
> 
> Vertonung mit bekannten Schauspielern
> Motion Capturing
> ...


Die Frage die man sich eigentlich stellen muß ist die ob sowas ein Spiel wirklich besser macht.

Und zwar in dem Sinne, daß ein Mehrwert für den User geschaffen wird, so das der bereit ist einen höheren Preis zu bezahlen und die höheren Kosten sich somit durch einen höheren Ertrag rechtfertigen lassen.

Die ganze Preispolitik für Computerspiele ist sowieso extrem undurchsichtig bzw willkürlich. 
Steam will für einen Download eines aktuellen Spiels ca. 50 €.  Im Computerladen um die Ecke kostet mich das selbe Spiel, mit Box, CD use auch 50 €. Wenn ich das selbe Spiel aber geschickt in der EU bestelle bekomme ich es auch mit Box  für
 ca. 20€. 
Spiele ohne teuren Schnickschnack wie zB der oben genannte kosten auch ca 50 €. Der Argumentation die Kosten sind hoch weil so viel investiert wird kann dann aber nicht mehr stimmen.

Zu C64 Zeiten wurden auch viel weniger Kopien verkauft. Somit stand damals weniger Kapital zur Verfügung.

Entscheidend ist doch, das die Branche wächst und immer noch Gewinne erwirtschaftet werden. Davon das irgentetwas untergeht kann also gar nicht die rede sein.
Es geht bei der ganzen Raubkopier und Download Debatte nur um eine weitere Erhöhung der Gewinne.


----------



## AlexCena (1. Juli 2010)

Sabbelmann schrieb:


> Falsch. Konsolen und Konsolenspieler machen die PC Plattform kaputt.
> http://forum.golem.de/read.php?42432,2293200,2293491
> Genauso sehe ich das auch und kann es auch genau so bestätigen.


Das sind immer die besten Ausreden von den Leuten die es gibt.
Ich habe einen Supermarkt überfallen aber mein ehemaliger CHEF ist schuld weil er mich gefeuert hat!
Meine Mutter ist schuld dass sie mich nicht richtig erzogen hat!
ALLE anderen sind immer schuld nur nicht man selbst.

Wenn man ja alles so schlecht findet und sich ärgert dass die pöhsen Konsolen den PC-Markt (!) kaputt machen warum tut man dann Spiele raubkopieren? Warum nicht einfach ignorieren und gar nichts tun? Stattdessen einfach kriminell werden und illegal Spiele besorgen - ganz großes Kino!


----------



## MrFloppy77 (1. Juli 2010)

Einige Spiele würde ich gern kaufen, die gibts aber nur für Konsole und nicht für PC. Andere würden mich vielleicht auch interessieren, aber da hatte ich mit anderen Spielen vom Entwickler/Publisher wenig Freude, also lass ichs. Games die einen gängeln muss ich auch nicht haben.

Eine Frechheit ist auch, unfertige Produkte auf den Markt zu schmeissen. Kleinere Bugs können immer mal übersehen werden, aber einige Spiele sind zur Veröffentlichung nahezu unspielbar. Wenn dafür noch 40 - 50 Euro verlangt werden, braucht sich die Spieleindustrie nicht wundern.

Bevor ich mir ein Spiel kaufe, möchte ich mir gern selbst ein Bild machen, eine Demo ist da eine gute Sache. Die Testberichte in den Zeitschriften lese ich mir kaum noch durch. So manches Game mit sehr guter Bewertung konnte man bei Release in die Tonne kloppen. 

Die Hersteller wollen unser Geld nicht genug, sonst würden sie anständige Ware zu fairen Preisen bieten. Ein Produkt das es wert ist kauf ich gern, alles andere will ich nicht mal als Kopie aus dem Internet.


----------



## AMOEBlUS (1. Juli 2010)

Ich wage zu behaupten die steigenden Zahlen begründen sich nicht "trotz" sondern eben genau "wegen" DRM&Co.


----------



## DarthDevil (1. Juli 2010)

soso steigende raubkopien der grund für drm? wohl kaum ist genauso ineffektiv dagegen wie es alles andere vorher auch war, eigentlich sogar noch schlimmer das fördert ja eher die raubkopien.
und was die entwickler falsch machen? ist doch ganz einfach, keine bis zur unspielbarkeit verbugten spiele mehr machen, kundengängelung bleiben lassen, die preise nicht ansteigen lassen sonder senken oder wenigstens auf dem gleichen level bleiben lassen, anständigen support bieten und schon würden bestimmt mehr leute einsehen was zu kaufen. aber so wie im moment ist da hat man doch nur noch ärger mit den spielen, so machts einfach keinen spaß mehr.


----------



## Monstermic (1. Juli 2010)

Hier muss mal wieder n dummer Vergleich her(Wie so oft):

Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, die das Spielerlebnis trüben, sind wirklich nervig. Absolut richtig. Aber was wäre, wenn VW ihren Golf mit zahlreichen Startblockaden versieht? Zum beispiel mit nervigen "man kann den wagen nur 10 mal pro tag starten" blockaden? Ich weiß, das is ne absurde Vorstellung. 

Aber eines ist doch ganz sicher: Es wäre FÜR NIEMANDEN ein Rechtfertigungsgrund aus Frustration einen Golf zu stehlen ! Ich klaue auch keine Bücher wegen der Rechtschreibfehler darin.

Wieso rafft das keiner ? wieso vergessen Computerspieler jede Moral, nur weil das produkt "eingeschränkt nutzbar" ist? Da gibt es nichts zu argumentieren, das ist FALSCH. Ärgern ist erlaubt, kaufverweigerung auch, aber das wars dann auch.

Und ganz ehrlich: Geringere Preissenkungen(bspw. 10 euro) und fehlende Schutzmaßnahmen oder weniger BUGS(die gabs früher genauso) würden keines der Kids abhalten, auf den downloadbutton zu drücken. Sie klauen ja genauso die Musik die sie hören und laden filme runter, obwohl diese weder nen fiesen kopierschutz haben, noch teuer zu erstehen sind. Die Musikindustrie is am ende. besonders die kleinen bands leben (oder überleben)nur noch von konzerten. Und genau bis zu diesem punkt würde auch die Spielergemeinschaft gehen, ohne eine träne zu vergießen. 

Die paar idealisten, die sich ihre spiele noch kaufen, sind Menschen die in spielediskussions - threads posten, wie den hier. Nicht wirklich repräsentativ.


----------



## ololololol (1. Juli 2010)

Siffi123 schrieb:


> Wieder die Commmunity hier... typische "Der Kopierschutz ist schuld!!!" comments. [...]
> 
> Fakt wäre das Kopien auf dem PC die plattform kaputt gemacht haben. Die
> schuld auf die Entwickler zu schieben ist wieder so richtig "typisch PC-Spieler".
> Aber was soll man schon von einer Community erwarten die seit über 20 Jahren sogut wie jede Plattform kaputt kopiert hat und man es gewöhnt ist sich die spiele ja selbst die software zu saugen/Tauschen o.ä. ? Nicht viel.  Da braucht ihr nicht die Finger auf die Entwickler zu zeigen und versuchen euch zu rechtfertigen.


  Dein Beitrag geht völlig an dem vorbei, was gesagt wurde. Ich zum Beispiel bin mittlerweile fast komplett zur Konsole gewechselt. Aber nicht, weil die besser ist, sondern weil es da kein DRM gibt. PC-Spiele damit kaufe ich nicht. Und deswegen bin ICH jetzt böse, weil ich kein Geld für ein qualitativ völlig inakzeptables Produkt ausgebe? Ich besorge es mir ja nichtmal illegal, ich kaufe es nur einfach nicht. Wobei das für den Hersteller wohl kaum einen Unterschied machen dürfte.

Wenn die wollen, dass ich ihre Produkte kaufe, dann sollen sie sie zu vernünftigen Konditionen anbieten. Und die steigenden Zahlen der illegalen Kopien begrüße ich aus genau diesem Grund: Es wird offensichtlich, dass DRM und ähnliches dagegen einfach nur NULL wirken, dem Kunden aber super viel zumuten. Welche Rechtfertigung gibt es dann dafür?
Und da muss ich ganz einfach sagen: Das haben die Hersteller genau so verdient und 100% sich selbst zuzuschreiben. Jetzt würde ich schon gerne mal deine Rechtfertigung für so eine Behauptung sehen, vor dem Hintergrund dass es auch Leute gibt, die dann eben nicht illegal kopieren. Aber ich kann mir schon vorstellen, dass du eine Art Pflicht beim Kunden siehst, auch Müll zu kaufen, damit die armen, hilfsbedürftigen Studios mehr Müll produzieren können...


----------



## Henny71 (1. Juli 2010)

hauptproblem sind die kosten, die meiner meinung nach zu hoch sind
man braucht doch nur mal sehen wieviel angebote z.b. bei steam gekauft werden
man muss das bei jugendliche auch so sehen: der gut behütete hat jedes spiel das er sich erträumt, den anderen bleibt gar nicht anderes übrig. bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ist kein freibrief.
als anderen grund sehe ich das sogenannte datensammeln, wie ich das nenne, es wird einfach alles gesaugt, ob gut oder weniger gut, statt die demos zu spielen
vieles wird angespielt und wieder gelöscht, denke es ist falsch das verhältnis raubkopie - finanzieller schaden 1:1 ist nicht ganz korrekt, vieles was geladen wird würde auch nie gekauft werden
gute spiele mit optimalen multiplayer modus werden sicherlich noch gut verkauft
es ist auch irgendwie zu einfach für raubkopierer an "material" zu kommen, da verschwindet leider schnell die angst vor konsequenzen


----------



## Vordack (1. Juli 2010)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> soso steigende raubkopien der grund für drm? wohl kaum ist genauso ineffektiv dagegen wie es alles andere vorher auch war, eigentlich sogar noch schlimmer das fördert ja eher die raubkopien.
> und was die entwickler falsch machen? ist doch ganz einfach, keine bis zur unspielbarkeit verbugten spiele mehr machen, kundengängelung bleiben lassen, die preise nicht ansteigen lassen sonder senken oder wenigstens auf dem gleichen level bleiben lassen, anständigen support bieten und schon würden bestimmt mehr leute einsehen was zu kaufen. aber so wie im moment ist da hat man doch nur noch ärger mit den spielen, so machts einfach keinen spaß mehr.


Die Preise nicht ansteigen lassen? Wie teuer waren Spiele den zu DM Zeiten?Ich entsinne viele Spiele für 120 DM.

Sind ca. 61 Euro. Die meisten Spiele sind günstiger, also sind Spiele effektiv günstiger geworden 

Zum Rest sage ich nichts... könnte man aber noch einiges wiederlegen wenn man recherchieren würde. Ich bin mir sicher daß auch massig Spiele die kein DRM benutzen und nicht so verbuggt sind massig raubkopiert werden.


----------



## scalelll (1. Juli 2010)

Das Gefühl was ein Game "wert" ist wird seit Jahren von der Branche erfolgreich "gedrückt".  Man braucht ja heute mindestens 2 neue Games pro Monat (früher hat man ein Game mit Add ons über Jahre gezockt).
Auch mit DRM, DLC und elektronischem Vertrieb nimmt man den Games massiv den "Wert". Also nicht wundern wenn den Spielern das dann irgendwann nicht mehr den Kaufpreis wert ist und viele sich diesen wertlosen Plunder anderweitig besorgen.

Ach ja liebe Branche, weiter auf die draufhauen, die da überall so rummaulen mit DRM und so. Dann geht sicher mehr. 100% sogar!


----------



## docdent (1. Juli 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> ...Wie weiter oben schon erwähnt ist es heute dank Internet wesentlich leichter ungesehen an illegale Spiele zu kommen als damals auf dem Schulhof. Heute kann selbst der Papst und der Oberste Richter illegal und UNBEMERKT Spiele downloaden. Damals auf dem Schulhof hätten sie viel größere Probleme gehabt unerkannt zu bleiben.



Das gilt sicher für Musik und Videos. Aber die durchaus überschaubare Anzahl von Spielen hat man schon immer von einem "guten Bekannten" mit einer riesigen CD- (oder vorher Disketten-) Sammlung bekommen können. Und das war 100%ig sicher, im Gegensatz zu P2P und kostenlos im Gegensatz zu Usenext und Rapidshare


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube nicht das die Verkaufszahlen von MW2 deutlich höher gewesen wären, ohne Kopien. Wer sich das Spiel gekauft hat der der hats doch eh für den Multiplayermodus getan oder hat irgendwer einen Batzen Geld ausgegeben um mal eben die 5 Stunden Singleplayermodus zu zocken. Die Leute die es sich kopiert haben nur um eben den Singleplayermodus durch zu zocken hätten wohl eher ganz auf das Spiel verzichtet wenn es die Möglichkeit einer Kopie nicht gegeben hätte.


----------



## JLS (1. Juli 2010)

Manchmal lässt mein Gewissen "Raubkopieren" auch zu, zum Beispiel wenn ich mir von Modern Warfare oder World at War schon die 50€-Retail besorgt hab und dann  in der Originalsprache oder vor allem aber unzensiert spielen möchte. Gut, der Anteil solcher Fälle mag in der Statistik recht klein sein, aber ich find' diese Freiheit eigentlich ganz gut.

Eigentlich hasse ich DRM, aber Steam geht schon in Ordnung. Ich find das System mit dem Downloadkauf bei den gelegentlichen Schnäppchen ganz gut. Diese DRMs, die dem User quasi nichts bringen find ich schlecht. Das Produktportfolio von Ubisoft macht das boykottieren für mich gerade sehr einfach, die verkaufen nichts was mich interessiert.

@Monstermic:
Wenn du ein Auto klaust, schadest du vor allem dem Eigentümer, niemals dem Hersteller. Wenn du ein Spiel "klaust" anstatt es zu kaufen, fehlt der Gewinn nacher dem Hersteller. Der ist damit im Zugzwang. Aber anstatt sich auf die Kunden zuzubewegen und den Schutz zu entfernen, wird einfach der Kopierschutz nochmal verschärft. Als zahlender Kunde wünscht man sich doch ersteres, oder? Das Problem ist, da geb ich dir recht, der fehlende moralische Kompass, der Spielerschaft. Wenn die Kopie läuft kann der Vertreiber ein noch so gutes Angebot machen, das Spiel wird nichtmehr gekauft.


----------



## Verner (1. Juli 2010)

je mehr die industrie versucht die leute mit dlc, neuen zwangsplattformen, drm und anderen einschränkungen abzuzocken, je mehr werden auch die raubkopiererzahlen steigen. aber das weiß auch die industrie. darum nutzen die entscheidungsträger die raubkopierer als vorwand, um leichter für ihren schrott akzeptanz beim käufer aufbauen zu können.


----------



## ferrari2k (1. Juli 2010)

@Monstermic: Du vergisst einen entscheidenden Punkt.
Ein Auto ist etwas materielles, d.h. wenn du es klaust ist es nicht mehr da, wo es vorher war sondern bei dir. Jetzt überlege aber mal, wenn du folgende Wahl hast:
- einen VW mit diesen Einschränkungen 
oder
- eine identische Kopie für so gut wie nichts, mit demselben Inhalt (Ausstattung, Radio, bla), und OHNE die ganzen Behinderungen.
Was meinst du, wieviele "echte" VW auf den Straßen fahren würden?
Natürlich wird es eine Kopie von materiellen Dingen in der Form nicht geben, das ist mir klar, aber als Gedankenspiel sollte das doch klar sein, was ich damit sagen will.
Ich bin mir, so wie viele andere auch, sicher, dass die Kopien nicht trotz DRM sondern WEGEN DRM steigen.
Oder, wie in meinem Fall, das Interesse lässt nach.
Was natürlich auch geht, man sucht sich etwas anderes. Was ich in den letzten Jahren an Addons für den MS Flight Simulator gekauft habe geht auf keine Kuhhaut 
Aber es macht halt Spaß, man wird nicht gegängelt, man kriegt Support, was will man mehr?


----------



## BlueScreen (1. Juli 2010)

Warum haben mp3s heute kein DRM mehr bspw. bei iTunes? Weil es nervt. Ich kaufe doch keine verkrüppelte Musik, genauso wenig wie ich einen verkrüppeltes Spiel oder einen verkrüppelten Film kaufe. DVDs auf denen man die Werbung am Anfang nicht überspringen kann? Nervtötend und ihr Geld nicht wert. Spiele die man nicht im SP spielen kann, weil gerade die Server down sind? Eine Frechheit dem Kunden gegenüber. Ja, ich kaufe Musik, ja, ich kaufe Filme, aber das wichtigste Argument gegen einen Film, ein Spiel, oder Musik: Das DRM!!!
An anderen Stellen habe ich schon gelesen: Man downloaded heute nicht mehr, weil es kostenlos ist, sondern, weil man Qualität haben will!

"...,wenn es eine sichere Anti-Raubkopier-Maßnahme geben würde."
Die gibt es nicht und wird es auch nie geben. Das einzige was es gibt ist Frust und Gängelung des ehrlichen Kunden. DRM kostet nicht nur die Firmen, es kostet auch den ehrlichen Käufer eine rießige Menge Geld, weil allein die Hardware für die Verkrüppelung unverschämt teuer ist.


----------



## TheChicky (1. Juli 2010)

Echt unglaublich, mit was für fadenscheinigen Ausreden die Leute hier illegale Handlungen rechtfertigen. Ein Unrechtsbewusstsein fehlt völlig, die Raubkopierer werden in den quasi Robin Hood Status erhoben, der sich gegen die bösen, bösen Publisher nur durch illegales kopieren zu helfen weiß.

Da fehlen einem fast die Worte...

PS: vielleicht kann den folgenden Satz ja doch irgendjemand nachvollziehen:

*Wenn man das Produkt so wie es ist nicht kaufen will, berechtigt das 
NICHT dazu, es sich illegal zu besorgen!*


----------



## tiefputin1 (1. Juli 2010)

hier hat der autor ganz klar einfach keine ahnung gehabt von seinem thema,
einfach mal einen artikel mit aktuellen zahlen geschrieben.





> Ehrliche Computerspieler haben allen Grund, sich über die horrenden Werte der Raubkopiercharts zu ärgern: Sind diese doch der Grund für ärgerliches DRM, nervende Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, Online-Zwang und Co.




ironisch gemeint? 
ich meine letztens noch einen artikel gelesen zu haben wo nun google als schlimmster raubkopierhelfer angeprangert wird, davor waren es die Menschen die Spiele/Filme/Software gebraucht >kaufen!<
--> DRM, die einzige gängelung beim kunden.

ICH EMPFEHLE -> http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/32/32691/1.html





> aber niemand kann behaupten, dass nicht doch ein großer Teil der Piraten den ehrlichen Weg einschlagen würde, wenn es eine sichere Anti-Raubkopier-Maßnahme geben würde.


möglich, und wie beweist du deine annahme?es kann ja auch sein dass einfach keiner den ehrlichen weg einschlagen würde. dann wäre deine haltung falsch.






> Platz 2 2009: Auf dem zweiten Platz der meistkopierten Spiele 2009 steht Die Sims 3. Mit 3,2 Millionen Kopien fast eine ganze Millionen mehr als der Nächstplatzierte.


2! wochen vor store date im internet, und trotzdem hat sich sims3 super verkauft und zwar bereits in der ersten woche.

zitat von wiki:
Laut EA wurden innerhalb der ersten Woche weltweit über 1,4 Millionen Exemplare von Die Sims 3 verkauft. Die Sims 3 wurde dadurch zugleich zum erfolgreichsten PC-Verkaufsstart in der Geschichte von Electronic Arts.





> Platz 1 2009: Der meistgefragte Titel der Raubkopierer ist mit 4,1 Millionen Kopien Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. Innerhalb von einem Monat ist der Multiplayer-Shooter fast öfter heruntergeladen worden, als er am ersten Tag auf dem US- und UK-Markt verkauft wurde.


für 60euro preistreiberei (pc), sowie 15e für dlc und einem Umsatz von >1 milliarde $ der sogar dem Film Avatar konkurrenz macht. hat sich das spiel episch verkauft für activision.



irgendwo kam auch:

-> 





> Ein bissl Merkwürdig sind manche Zahlen schon. Z.B. Fallout 3 finde ich sehr interessant.....Cod4



SOOOOOOOOOOOOO OOOOOOOOOO hier mal ein kurzer EinBlick in nen Grundkurs MARKETING:

-> ein PRodukt dass auf mehrere Kundensegmente zugeschneidert ist, wird nur schwer bis keinen Erfolg haben! <-

Die Wii-Konsole, Cod4, Sims3, Fallout3, Cod6Mw, World Of Warcraft sind eindeutige Beweise dafür, dass wenn man ein Spiel/Produkt entwickelt dass genau den Kundenwünschen entspricht - wird es weggehen wie warme semmeln.  (siehe auch bald Starcraft2, Diablo3)

Fall Spore, etc. Casual Games verbunden mit Strategie, etc. um auch Hardcoregamer anzusprechen....naja, wer kauft denn bitte sowas?


----------



## -Pinhead- (1. Juli 2010)

Monstermic schrieb:


> Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, die das Spielerlebnis trüben, sind wirklich nervig. Absolut richtig. Aber was wäre, wenn VW ihren Golf mit zahlreichen Startblockaden versieht? Zum beispiel mit nervigen "man kann den wagen nur 10 mal pro tag starten" blockaden? Ich weiß, das is ne absurde Vorstellung.
> 
> Aber eines ist doch ganz sicher: Es wäre FÜR NIEMANDEN ein Rechtfertigungsgrund aus Frustration einen Golf zu stehlen ! Ich klaue auch keine Bücher wegen der Rechtschreibfehler darin.
> 
> Wieso rafft das keiner ? wieso vergessen Computerspieler jede Moral, nur weil das produkt "eingeschränkt nutzbar" ist? Da gibt es nichts zu argumentieren, das ist FALSCH. Ärgern ist erlaubt, kaufverweigerung auch, aber das wars dann auch.


Du vergisst einen kleinen, aber feinen Unterschied. Der geklaute Golf würde - wenn man den Vergleich 1 zu 1 führt - eben KEINE Beschränkungen haben. Kein 10 mal Starten pro Tag, kein "maximal 2 Fahrgäste gleichzeitig", kein "Scheibenwischer nur bei Verbindung zum nächsten Hotspot".

Das würde zwar immernoch nicht zum Diebstahl berechtigen, ihn aber erklären


----------



## Boltan (1. Juli 2010)

Cool von den Games die hier angeführt werden, habe ich keines gespielt. 
Würde mich interessieren wie viele der raubkopierten Spiele länger als 
einen Tag gespielt wurden. Die Marketing-Fachleute sollten 
Downloadzahlen nicht mit potentiellen Käufen verwechseln.


----------



## Treichi (1. Juli 2010)

Zitat: 
Platz 1 2008: Das meistkopierte Spiel der Raubkopierer war Spore mit 1,7 Millionen Kopien - trotz DRM

Ich glaub es muss richtiger weise "wegen des DRM" heißen 

Es gab soviele Leute, die sich das Spiel gekauft haben und anschließend die "modifziert" Version herruntergeladen und installiert haben, weil der Kopierschutz ständig gestört hat.

Einige Zeit lang lag sogar auf einigen Schul- und Firmenservern eine ISO-Datei zum brennen oder speichern bereit. Sind diese "Downloads" bei den 1,7 Millionen schon eingerechnet?


----------



## RodWeiler79 (1. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, dass für viele Downloader das gefühlte Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis nicht stimmt. Ich würde mir z.B. nie einen Shooter für 60 € kaufen, der in 5-6 h Singleplayer durchgezockt ist. Bin nun mal kein Multiplayer-Zocker. 

Bei den Sims denke ich, dass unter anderem auch diese ständigen Add-Ons damit zu tun haben. Wenn ich bedenke, dass mehr als 10 Zusatzinhalte für den zweiten Teil rausgekommen sind, beschleicht mich das Gefühl, dass man nach dem 10. Add-On erst das eigentlich geplante Spiel besitzt. 

Also Hauptspiel 50 € + je Add-On ca. 20 € = ´n ganzer A..sch voll Geld.

Meine persönliche Meinung ist: wenn mich ein Spiel interessiert und ich es gut finde, dann kaufe ich es mir auch.
Damit bezahle / unterstütze ich den Entwickler für seine Arbeit. Ich will schließlich von meinem Chef auch Geld für meine Arbeit haben.

Spiele, die einen DRM haben, der mich abschreckt (Splinter Cell, Siedler, CC4, etc.) kaufe ich mir dann aber auch nicht. So konsequent muss man dann schon sein.

Grüße.


----------



## MicPoe (1. Juli 2010)

welches ist das indizierte spiel?


----------



## spw (1. Juli 2010)

Ich verstehe die MORALFRAGE hier nicht !!

Seit wann gibt es im geschäftsleben eine MORAL???

Erlaubt ist alles,solange es der Kunde nicht mitbekommt.(überspitzt ausgedrückt)

Stichwort DELL.

Ich schreib lieber nix über meine eigenen "erfahrungen".

Hinter den hochglanzprospekten und präsentationsfolien incl ueberblabla verbirgt sich nur zu oft einfacher dilletantismus.

"Selbiges" für Spiele...und nicht nur PC SPIELE. 

[ Ich könnte hier mehr x box,psp,ps3 etc .. raubkopierer aus dem bekanntenkreis aufzählen,als pc user.

Da wird geflasht,getrickst,was das zeug hält,damit papa nicht auch noch für konsolenspiele der KINDER aufkommen muss.]

Meiner meinung nach haben die publisher mit konsolenportierungen begonnen,gute pc spielereihen zu kastrieren.

Ein pc spieler alter schule ,kenner 2facher tastaturbelegungen, etc trifft auf mainstream konsolenports.

Da helfen nur perlen wie DSC Black Shark,Lock On oder Rise of Flight.

Kann/konnte man diese spiele raubkopieren  bzw in den ersten JAHREN nach erscheinen raubkopieren? NEIN!!

Punkto DRM. Hab mir voller vorfreude silent hunter 5 CE gekauft. Das war ein teil meiner freizeitkultur über viele jahre,diese serie!
Auch dank vieler mods.
Und was ist daraus geworden? DRM hin oder her,ich will ne gute u boot sim und keine kinderkacke.

Weichgespült,ungewürzt und schal im geschmack das menü heutzutage !!! 

Hauptsache viel blut,bunte effekte und die karotte vor der nase.

Il2 sturmovik wird zu wings of prey ! Danke,echt......Dafür hab ich nun die hd5870,track ir,ch pedale,x52 pro und zocke "moorhuhn rev 3567 " oder uralt il2 weiterhin.

Ich stell mir die frage,was KANN ich mir kaufen bzw KÖNNTE ich raubkopieren ???

Bad company 2 ist der einzige aktuelle titel auf meiner platte.

Wenns fordernd sein soll,muss ur alt red orchestra + mods herhalten.

Oder Strike Commander von 1997 oder fleet defender  mit luftbetankung etc etc.

KURZ: Wenn man nur kontent für jugendliche macht muss man sich mit dem verhalten jugendlicher auseinandersetzen .Allgemein gesagt.

Das heisst nicht,dass ältere ehrlicher sind,sondern einfach schneller mehr geld ausgeben WOLLEN  für ihr hobby    

Was alleine der sensorenumbau des joysticks eines bekannten gekostet hat   
Aber der zockt dann auch nur alte perlen.So wie wir alle im "clan".

Warum traut man dem pc spieler nicht mehr jene "Spieltiefe" zu,die der pc an sich ermöglichen kann.
Auch technisch gesehen.

Nur mehr der spass zwischendurch mit überflut an belohnungen a la USA ?

Ach,da fällt mir drakensang vs dragon age ein......der vergleich spricht für sich,incl konkurs.

So wie vhs und video 2000,das schlechtere war mehr verbreitet und hat damit gewonnen.und aus


----------



## ferrari2k (1. Juli 2010)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Echt unglaublich, mit was für fadenscheinigen Ausreden die Leute hier illegale Handlungen rechtfertigen. Ein Unrechtsbewusstsein fehlt völlig, die Raubkopierer werden in den quasi Robin Hood Status erhoben, der sich gegen die bösen, bösen Publisher nur durch illegales kopieren zu helfen weiß.
> 
> Da fehlen einem fast die Worte...
> 
> ...


Ja Herrgottnochmal, das stimmt, aber was hilft das denn?
Es hilft doch nicht sich jetzt hinzustellen, mit dem Zeigefinger zu wedeln, dududu, das tut man nicht, und so weiterzumachen wie bisher?
Da gibt es ein Problem, also muss ich als Publisher, der was verkaufen will, doch schauen, wie ich dieses Problem angehe.
Und die Publisher gehen es an, immer kundenunfreundlichere Maßnahmen, die die Leute bestrafen, die den Publisher belohnen. Super Strategie. Wer ist denn bitte so dämlich und beißt die Hand, die einen füttert?
Darüber solltest du mal nachdenken.


----------



## Setrius (1. Juli 2010)

*rofl*
Die Sims 2 wurden 2008 also laut Artikel nur 1,15 mal raubkopiert?
Sollte da nicht noch 'ne Millionen rein?^^


----------



## Arhey (1. Juli 2010)

Man muss auch anmerken, dass der Artikel Raubkopien praktisch verherrlicht.
Nachdem Motto "wenn ihr ein Spiel mögt ladet es runter, dann wird es in dem Artikel erwähnt"

Mal wieder News die kein Mensch braucht.


----------



## Shadow_Man (1. Juli 2010)

Weil die Warezszene einfach den besseren Support bietet. Wenn da jemand z.B. ein Spiel will, bekommt er das mit allem drum und dran, mit allen DLCs, Plattformen wie Steam sind rausgecrackt und sie kommen nie damit in Kontakt. Sie sind nicht von Plattformen abhängig, müssen nicht immer online sein etc.
Zu uralten Spielen werden meist noch Widescreenpatches, Patches für höhere Auflösungen und viele andere Dinge angeboten. Sachen die sie von den Entwicklern nie bekommen.

Damit es niemand missversteht. Ich kaufe mir alle meine Spiele, habe aber auch Verständnis dafür, wenn es jemand anderes aufgrund der Politik der Publisher nicht mehr tut, denn das Kaufen eines Spieles macht oft keinen Spass mehr, weil man sich mit allem Mist rumschlagen muss, mit dem die Raubkopierer nie in Kontakt kommen.


----------



## heinz-otto (1. Juli 2010)

Den absoluten Zahlen, die in der News genannt worden sind, würde ich nur wenig vertrauen. Die Dunkelziffer, die dabei nicht erfasst wird, ist sicherlich nicht zu unterschätzen. Dennoch scheint ja die Tendenz zum einem Wachstum der Raubkopien eindeutig gegeben zu sein. Auf der anderen Seite wächst die Spieleindustrie immer noch ziemlich gut, d.h. über einen einbrechenden Umsatz können sich die Publisher im Prinzip nicht beschweren.

Die Diskussion um Raubkopien ist ja mittlerweile so alt wie der PC und trotzdem gibt es immer noch Spieleentwickler und den PC als Spieleplattform. Die Argumentationen von beiden Seiten sind im Prinzip ja auch seit Jahren gleich. Die Publisher rüsten ihre Spiele mit immer komplexeren Kopierschutzmechanismen auf und begründen die Maßnahmen damit, dass die Umsätze ohne den Kopierschutz noch schlechter wären. Die Raubkopiererszene rüstet auch entsprechend auf und versorgt die Tauschbörsen und andere Quellen regelmässig mit gecrackten Spielen. Die Spieler klagen über Preise und Kopierschutz, eine gewisse Teilmenge lädt sich die Spiele illegal herunter oder besorgt sie sich auf anderen Wegen, die andere Teilmenge kauft die Spiele.

Das illegale Herunterladen und nicht nur das von Spielen ist inzwischen zu einem gesellschaftlichen Phänomen geworden, das in krassem Widerspruch zu rechtlichen Regelungen steht. Die Gründe dafür sind sicherlich die immer größere Verbreitung von Breitbandanschlüssen und die damit verbundene einfache Zugänglichkeit von illegalen Downloads. Und mittlerweile hat sich tatsächlich eine Generation entwickelt, die einfach nicht mehr darüber nachdenkt, was ein illegaler Torrent eigentlich ist, und die dabei gar kein Unrechtsbewußtsein hat. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit dafür rechtlich verfolgt zu werden, ist verschwindend gering, also ist vor allem die wiederholte Verlockung natürlich unheimlich groß.

Auf der anderen Seite probieren die Publisher neue Geschäftsmodelle, im Moment vor allem auf Onlineplattformen und über DLCs. Der Umsatz scheint hier ja auch zu stimmen. Gleichzeitg wird der klassische Weg des Kopierschutzes mit DRM-Beschränkungen in verschiedenen Formen weiter aufgerüstet. Auch der Trend zu aufwändigen Retail-Collectors Editions ist sicherlich ein Trend bei verkaufsstarken Spielen.

Um die Situation wirklich einschätzen zu können, bräuchte man verlässliche Zahlen. Die müssten jedoch erstmal auf eine vergleichbare, zuverlässige und unabhängige Art und Weise erhoben und dann untersucht werden. Ich kenne zumindest keine solche Studie, Ansätze dazu gibt es bestimmt. Und durch eine solch komplexe Statistik blickt dann kaum einer durch. Einfache Antworten wird sie sowieso nicht liefern.

Mein persönlich Fazit: Ich spiele immer noch gerne, ausschließlich und viel am PC. Über die Preise von Spielen kann ich nicht meckern. Die neuen Spiele, die ich in letzter Zeit vor allem als UK-Import gekauft habe, finde ich vertretbar. Sie liegen nach meiner subjektiven Einschätzung kaum über dem Niveau wie vor 20 Jahren. Wer nicht 30-50 € beim Verkaufsstart bezahlen will, findet viele interessante Budget-Titel, teilweise schon ein Jahr nach dem Release, oder gute Online-Schnäppchen. Ich kaufe immer noch bevorzugt Retail-Versionen, weil ich gerne eine Verpackung und den Datenträger habe. Und auch ich bin sehr skeptisch gegenüber DRM. Daher informiere ich mich inzwischen vor dem Kauf genau über den verwendeten Kopierschutz. Ist der für mich nicht akzeptabel, bleibt das Spiel halt im Regal. So dringend bin ich dann darauf nicht angewiesen, einen speziellen Titel zu spielen.


----------



## ferrari2k (1. Juli 2010)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Weil die Warezszene einfach den besseren Support bietet. Wenn da jemand z.B. ein Spiel will, bekommt er das mit allem drum und dran, mit allen DLCs, Plattformen wie Steam sind rausgecrackt und sie kommen nie damit in Kontakt. Sie sind nicht von Plattformen abhängig, müssen nicht immer online sein etc.
> Zu uralten Spielen werden meist noch Widescreenpatches, Patches für höhere Auflösungen und viele andere Dinge angeboten. Sachen die sie von den Entwicklern nie bekommen.
> 
> Damit es niemand missversteht. Ich kaufe mir alle meine Spiele, habe aber auch Verständnis dafür, wenn es jemand anderes aufgrund der Politik der Publisher nicht mehr tut, denn das Kaufen eines Spieles macht oft keinen Spass mehr, weil man sich mit allem Mist rumschlagen muss, mit dem die Raubkopierer nie in Kontakt kommen.


Amen!
Es ist schon bezeichnend, dass die Warezszene einen besseren Support für Spiele bietet, die man wpanders gekauft hat 
Neulich gabs auch ne tolle  News bei Heise über den Paramount Chef, der sich unter anderem darüber beschwert hat, dass man gerade ausgestrahlte Fernsehserien nach wenigen Stunden in HD Qualität über OneClick Hoster runterladen kann und diese damit mehrere Hundert Millionen im Jahr verdienen würden.
Aber auf die Idee, dass man das ja selber auch so machen könnte, ist der da nicht gekommen 
Genauso wie die Publisher. Ich als Spieler will EINFACH spielen. Ich brauch kein Games for Windows Live, kein Steam, kein Onlinekopierschutz, keine Freundesliste, ich will einfach nur das verdammte Spiel spielen, ohne gegängelt und überwacht zu werden, was zur Hölle ist daran so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## velja (1. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe nichts dagegen meinen Obulus an die Spielindustrie zu leisten wenn, tja, wenn die Spiele billiger werden, man Sie weiterverkaufen kann und es großzügige Demos von den Spielen gibt. Aber ich finde das man auch Spiele kopieren dürfen sollte, so wie früher die Disketten, da das Spiel so bekannter wird und man sicher gehen kann das man nicht die Katze im Sack kauft. Für den privaten Gebrauch wohl gemerkt, wer mit Raubkopien Geld verdient gehört bestraft , wenn er dies Professionell betreibt. Ich finde das die Gamestudios sowieso schon genung auf der hohen Kante haben, obwohl viele Studios mittlerweile dicht gemacht haben.
Aber auch da tut sich mittlerweile was, kostenlose Games gibts ja mittlerweile, und man kann Sie dann erweitern gegen bares natürlich , ich finds interressant was da noch so auf uns zukommt. Wenn die Entwicklung weiter geht und wirklich Innovationen auf uns warten, tja dann gebe ich gerne Geld aus, aber leider tut sich nicht wirklich viel in der Gamessparte, wohl gemerkt ich bleibe aber ein "Fan" von Videogames. 
Aber wenn sich da nix tut und ich den x-ten Klon von irgendwas spiele, dann sehe ich auch zu so billig wie irgend möglich an Software zu kommen, das heißt jetzt aber nicht raubkopieren möchte ich bemerken. An DVDs und Blu rays die zu bruch gehen möchte ich gar nicht erst denken von denen man wegen dem Kopierschutz nicht mal ein backup machen kann , ich finde es wirklich doof.


----------



## JohnCarpenter (1. Juli 2010)

spw schrieb:


> [ Ich könnte hier mehr x box,psp,ps3 etc .. raubkopierer aus dem bekanntenkreis aufzählen,als pc use
> ....das schlechtere war mehr verbreitet und hat damit gewonnen.und aus


Die Entwickler unterstützen halt vorrangig die Plattform, wo sich ihre Investition lohnt, das ist wohl aus wirtschaftlichem Aspekt verständlich.

Die PS3 ist IMHO immer noch nicht vollständig gecrackt. Un selbst wenn - bei den Konsolen hängen viele Gamer an ihrem Account inclusive der Trophys/Achievments, Freundeslisten. Die schrecken auch deshalb vor dem Flashen zurück, weil Microsoft/ Sony bereits mit dem nächsten Firmwareupdate den Account sperren könnte. Und bei der 360 gab es noch nen guten zusätzlichen Grund, sie nicht zu öffnen: Kostenloser Tausch der öfter defekten Konsole.
Wäre ich Microsoft oder Sony, würde ich für die Trophäen kostenlose Downloadspiele im Store anbieten, das könnte diesen Effekt noch verstärken.


----------



## TheChicky (1. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> TheChicky schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Echt unglaublich, mit was für fadenscheinigen Ausreden die Leute hier illegale Handlungen rechtfertigen. Ein Unrechtsbewusstsein fehlt völlig, die Raubkopierer werden in den quasi Robin Hood Status erhoben, der sich gegen die bösen, bösen Publisher nur durch illegales kopieren zu helfen weiß.
> ...


Dass die Käufer "bestraft" werden, stimmt ja nicht. Es ist lediglich der immer verzweifeltere Versuch der Publisher, der Raubkopiererplage, die schon einige Hersteller in den Ruin getrieben hat, herr zu werden, der sie quasi dazu nötigt, selbst für den Kunden problematische Kopierschutze einzubauen. Glaubst du ernsthaft, die geben soviel Geld aus und riskieren soviel Ärger, weil es ihnen soviel Spass macht, Kunden zu ärgern?

Jeder sollte sich überlegen was passieren würde, würde ein AAA-Spiel ohne Kopierschutz für Single und Multiplayer veröffentlicht werden: es würde augenblicklich, wahrscheinlich schon vor der Veröffentlichung in Rapidshare&Co auftauchen, voll funktionsfähig, und 9 von 10 Leuten laden es sich herunter oder ertauschen es sich am nächsten Tag aufm Schulhof. Bestenfalls eine Hand voll idealistischer Fans würden erstens warten, dann in den Laden rennen und 45€ ausgeben für etwas, dass alle anderen umsonst haben und so leicht zu besorgen ist. Selbst wenn das Spiel nur 10€ kostet, würden die allermeisten es nicht kaufen, denn wozu Geld ausgeben, wenn man es babyleicht umsonst haben kann?

Daher hat ein geschätzter Vorposter absolut recht: die PC-Spieler zerstören sich ihr Hobby selbst.


----------



## Prof-G (1. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich sind es ja Soziale Netzwerkspiele (Social Games), von Anbietern wie Zynga, Bigpoint und Gameforge die enorme Wachstumsraten verzeichnen. Denn sie sind preiswert in der Entwicklung und können in allen gängigen Browsern gespielt werden.

siehe Artikel:
das Milliardengeschäft mit der Zeitverschwendung

Die ganzen anderen Anbieter (Activision/Blizzard, Valve, Ubisoft) haben den Trend zu preiswerten Onlinespielen verpennt. Demzufolge befinden sich auch die Verkaufszahlen auf Talfahrt.

Wir leben im Jahr 2010 und nur die größten Trottel kaufen sich noch Vollpreisspiele für 30,- bis 50,-€ !


----------



## JerrY1992 (1. Juli 2010)

verstehe die überschrift nicht, es sollte heißen wegen DRM


----------



## ferrari2k (1. Juli 2010)

TheChicky schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > TheChicky schrieb:
> ...


Das ist ja alles schön und gut, aber die Käufer WERDEN bestraft.
Es wurde doch schon gut zusammengefasst, wie das läuft. Übrigens auch ne schöne Parallele zur Filmindustrie. Dort hat man nicht überspringbare Trailer und sowas, bei Spielen hast du DRM. Wenn du dir ne Kopie ziehst, dann zockst du einfach, bzw. schaust dir einfach n Film an.
Es ist mir fast schon egal, WARUM sie es machen, ich werde die Spiele nicht kaufen, wenn DRM drin ist. Denn, entgegen deiner Behauptung, das sei gegen Raubkopierer, sind diese Aktivierungsmaßnahmen in Wirklichkeit dazu gedacht, den Gebrauchtmarkt auszutrocknen, an dem die Publisher nicht mehr verdienen. Wurde hier auch schon thematisiert, von wegen Onlinepass für gebrauchte Spiele und sowas. Mal Augen aufmachen, die Raubkopierer sind nur eine Ausrede, um so etwas auf den Weg zu bringen.


> Jeder sollte sich überlegen was passieren würde, würde ein AAA-Spiel ohne Kopierschutz für Single und Multiplayer veröffentlicht werden: es würde augenblicklich, wahrscheinlich schon vor der Veröffentlichung in Rapidshare&Co auftauchen, voll funktionsfähig, und 9 von 10 Leuten laden es sich herunter oder ertauschen es sich am nächsten Tag aufm Schulhof. Bestenfalls eine Hand voll idealistischer Fans würden erstens warten, dann in den Laden rennen und 45€ ausgeben für etwas, dass alle anderen umsonst haben und so leicht zu besorgen ist.


Ja, das ist ein Problem, das gebe ich zu. Nur, überlege doch mal, denkst du wirklich, alle Schüler würden das Geld dafür ausgeben? Wenn die kein Geld haben, können sie es auch nicht ausgeben. Allerdings sind Kinder sehr markenorientiert, wenn du nicht das neueste gespielt hast, bist du Außenseiter. Ist auch ein Punkt, den man nicht unbedingt vernachlässigen sollte.


> Selbst wenn das Spiel nur 10€ kostet, würden die allermeisten es nicht kaufen, denn wozu Geld ausgeben, wenn man es babyleicht umsonst haben kann?


Hast du eine Ahnung, wieviele Spiele ich mir sofort kaufen würde, wenn die bei Erscheinen 10 Euro kosten würden? Meine Regale wären wahrscheinlich voll davon.


> Daher hat ein geschätzter Vorposter absolut recht: die PC-Spieler zerstören sich ihr Hobby selbst.


Nein, die Reaktionen auf die Situation kann nur der Publisher beeinflussen. Er entscheidet, welche Art von Kopierschutz eingesetzt wird, ob das Projekt aus Zeitmangel unbedingt zu Termin X veröffentlicht werden muss, ganz egal, ob es fertig ist. Das sind alles Dinge, die die Spieler nicht mehr zu verantworten haben. In meinen Augen zeigt diese Problematik vor allem eins: 
Die Spieler sind es leid:
- durch hohe Preise abgezockt zu werden
- durch unverschämte Kopierschütze am Spielen gehindert zu werden
- als Betatester missbraucht zu werden (Patch am Releasetag, anyone?)
- Spieleserien, auch erfolgreiche, bis auf den letzten Tropfen auszuquetschen, anstatt innovative Spiele rauszubringen.
- keine Demos mehr zu bekommen, man kauft also für 50€ die Katze im Sack. Auch nicht gerade toll.


----------



## Jalpar (1. Juli 2010)

Das Kopierschutzmaßnahmen nutzlos sind, ist allgemein bekannt. Das Verhalten der Publisher erinnert mich ein wenig an das von Eltern, die ihrem Sprößling etwas verbieten, und der es dann erst recht macht, weil man sie es ihm verboten haben.

Irgendwie sind die Argumente auch immer die gleichen. Und zwar auf beiden Seiten. Man dreht sich ständig im Kreis und kommt einfach nicht vom Fleck. Stattdessen kommen die Hersteller mit immer schärferen Zangsmaßnahmen, höchstwahrscheinlich auch mit dem Wissen, daß sie nichts bringen. Und die Gegenseite reagiert natürlich auch sofort und knackt den Kopierschutz. Diesen Kreislauf gibt es schon, seit irgendwann in den 1980ern der erste Kopierschutzmechanismus herauskam. Gelernt hat bis heute keiner etwas daraus.

Und seien wir einmal ehrlich: Wieviele Spieler haben denn wirklich Probleme mit einem Kopierschutz? Ich hatte bislang noch keine. Zu diesem neuen Onlinezwang-"Geniestreich" kann ich allerdings nichts sagen, da ich ein Spiel, das dieses Kopierschutz einsetzt nicht kaufen werden. Irgendwo muß man eine Grenze ziehen.

Und was nun den Preis angeht, der ebenfalls oft erwähnt wurde. Seien wir auch hier einmal ehrlich! Ein Preis von 40-45 € für ein gutes Spiel ist durchaus angemessen. Und ich meine hier ein wirklich gutes Spiel. Eines, das den Spieler tagelang fesselt, weil er es immer und immer wieder spielt. (*grübelt* *mit sich selbst spricht* Wieviele davon sind eigentlich in den letzten 2 oder 3 oder 4 Jahren auf den Markt gekommen? Spontan fallen mir 2 oder 3 ein. Und die stehen nicht einmal in den Raubkopiererliste!)


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Juli 2010)

Ich denke die genannten Zahlen sind nur ein Teil der tatsächlichen Raubkopien meist beziehen sich diese Statistiken doch eh nur auf P2P-Netzwerke, FTP-Downloads und One-klick-hoster bleiben aussen vor. Was ich jedoch noch bedenklicher finde ist das Experten ja davon ausgehen das irgendwann die Spiele auf Datenträgern (genauso wie Musik und Filme) aussterben werden und alles nur noch via Download läuft. 
Ich glaube das wird eine Menge ehrlicher Käufer dazu bewegen auch auf den Kauf von Spielen zu verzichten man erhält ja keinen wirklichen Mehrwert den man anfassen und sich schön ins Regal stellen kann man erhält halt nur noch einen haufen bits und Bytes genau so wie bei der Raubkopie. Das einzige was dann noch für den Kauf des digitalen Originals spräche wäre ein guter Multiplayermodus auf den man ja bei Kopien i.d.R. verzichten muss. Die einzige Möglichkeit dann noch eine größere Menge zahlender Kunden für Singleplayerspiele zu erreichen dürften dann besonders günstige Downloadpreise sein wie bei den Steamaktionen.


----------



## leckmuschel (1. Juli 2010)

bester raubkopierschutz bleibt ein guter multiplayer.
wenn die community unterstützt wird und nicht schikaniert wird. ala ubisoft
würde gerne mal die raubkopiercharts für konsole sehen.


----------



## ferrari2k (1. Juli 2010)

leckmuschel schrieb:


> bester raubkopierschutz bleibt ein guter multiplayer.
> wenn die community unterstützt wird und nicht schikaniert wird. ala ubisoft
> würde gerne mal die raubkopiercharts für konsole sehen.


 Wie kommst du auf den Multiplayer? Ich spiele eigentlich nur Singleplayer, von daher wäre mir das völlig egal...


----------



## Schalkmund (1. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> leckmuschel schrieb:
> 
> 
> > bester raubkopierschutz bleibt ein guter multiplayer.
> ...


   Tja dann wärst du der perfekte Raubkopierer der gar nicht erst in Versuchung gebracht werden kann ein original Spiel zu kaufen, beim Singleplayermodus gibts ja keinerlei Einbußen. Wenn du deine Singleplayerspiele trotzdem kaufst ist das natürlich schön für den Vertreiber aber zwingen kann er dich nicht das klappt i.d.R. nur bei Multiplayertiteln.


----------



## boober72 (1. Juli 2010)

Hu Hu...

Teilweise ja recht heftig die Diskussion hier.

Schöne Statistiken habt ihr da, liebes PC Games Team. 
Ist darin auch enthalten wie viele der "bösen Sauger" die Titel danach gekauft haben? 

Ich bin seit 286er Zeiten dem PC verfallen und das kopieren von Spielen von Freunden und Bekannten gehörte schon immer dazu, genau wie früher das saugen aus Mailboxen. 
Klar ist der Rahmen heute größer  geworden, aber auch die Vermarktung der Hersteller ist angewachsen. Früher waren allein die Freaks im Netz, heute Hans und Franz. Wenn man die Gewinne einiger Firmen sieht, denk ich, das die Welt für alle in Ordnung ist. Das Geschrei entsteht nur, weil Aktionäre und Vorstände den Arsch einfach nicht voll genug bekommen.

In meinem Falle wäre laut eurer Liste Fallout 3 ein Beispiel für mich... gesaugt, verfallen und gekauft... und es gibt in der Liste noch drei Kandidaten die gekauft in meiner Schublade liegen. Für mich ist das schlicht der Weg eine Software auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen, denn oft genug wird dem Kunden anstelle von Gold Schrott verkauft.
Oh Weh... ich benutze sogar Cracks für meine Spiele, weil mir das C/DVD Wechseln schlicht auf die Nerven geht, das seit Jahren stupide erzwungen wird, weil der Datenträger im Laufwerk liegen muss und niemand kann mir dafür einen echten Grund nennen. Offen gestanden, diesen NOC/DVD Crackern danke ich hiermit für jahrelangen nervfreien Spielespaß. Is auch illegal, klar... aber soll mich das als genervten Käufer wirklich stören? 

Es mag kein legaler Weg sein, jedoch sind nicht zuletzt die Spielekonzerne durch "Raubkopierer" gross geworden... Und seit fast 30 Jahren ist diese illegalität von allen geduldet, denn sonst wäre in den fast 30 Jahren etwas passiert was das ganze entgültig oder zumindest im größeren Rahmen unterbunden hätte.

Jetzt wo die Geldmaschinerien zu groß wurden und Pfeffersäcke reibach machen wollen, da beginnt das Geschrei, das so groß ist, das sogar Map Packs überteuert verkauft werden müssen, Kunden per Onlinezwang oder Monatsabo gebunden werden und sogar der Gebrauchtmarkt eingeschränkt werden soll, ach was red ich, abgeschafft gehört der... Flohmarkthändler sind auch nur Verbrecher oder wie? Noch nicht, aber wer weiß was Medienkonzernen noch so alles einfällt um zu jaulen. Letztendlich sind es mittlerweile mehr oder weniger große Konzerne die nur an Gewinnoptimierung interessiert sind. Eine Schraube die sich in der heutigen Zeit nur leider nicht mehr viel fester ziehen läßt, ein Weltmarkt wächst halt nicht mehr viel weiter. Also muss man jetzt schauen wie man anders abzockt, denn über das reine Bezahlen für ein Produkt sind wir schon heraus, bleibt nur der Beschiss der Kunden und Personalkosten/ Produktionskosten einzusparen...

Wäre Microsoft heute da wo sie sind, wenn meine Generation nicht DOS/Windows 3.1 und Co frei verteilt hätte? Ich denke nicht. Illegal hin oder her, auch die Hersteller sind keine Engel die immer super Software abliefern, die einen wollen Geld, die anderen Spielen... Was wirklich gut ist wird auch gekauft und rentiert sich am Ende auch für die Produzierenden...


----------



## Pope (1. Juli 2010)

Ich habe es schon immer prophezeit, dass die unter dem Deckmantel des Koperschutzes verbreiteten Gängelungen durch DRM nicht dazu führen, dass die Zahl der Raubkopien abnimmt. Genau das Gegenteil ist eingetreten, weil eine nicht unerhebliche Zahl ehrlicher Käufer nun lieber Raubkopien verwendet, bei denen man nicht mit DRM genervt wird. Oder sie haben so wie ich mit Spielen komplett aufgehört. Da täuschen die Verkaufszahlen darüber hinweg, dass gerade die solventen Käufer, welche regelmäßig Spiele gekauft haben, nun zum Teil verloren sind.
Ich habe nur die Hoffnung, dass es die Branche irgendwann genauso versteht, wie die Musikindustrie. Bis dahin gebe ich keinen Cent für DRM-verseuchte Spiele aus.


----------



## nsq (1. Juli 2010)

1. Wer behauptet, Zahlen zu "Raub"kopien zu haben, der lügt.
2. Der Industrie entsteht kein Schaden. Die "Raub"kopierer würden die Games nicht kaufen, wenn sie sie nicht "raub"kopieren könnten.


----------



## Zeppel (2. Juli 2010)

Prof-G schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind es ja Soziale Netzwerkspiele (Social Games), von Anbietern wie Zynga, Bigpoint und Gameforge die enorme Wachstumsraten verzeichnen. Denn sie sind preiswert in der Entwicklung und können in allen gängigen Browsern gespielt werden.
> 
> siehe Artikel:
> das Milliardengeschäft mit der Zeitverschwendung
> ...


Dann bin ich lieber ein Trottel als geistigen dünnschiss wie farmville zu spielen.

Wo die Anbieter wie Activision/Blizzard was verpennt haben soll ist mir auch schleierhaft, WOW und CoD verkauft sich wie geschnitten Brot. Valvespiele wie CS und TF kosten nicht die Welt. Ubisoft hat das Problem, dass sie nur Singleplayer Spiele haben, dafür ist da der Kopierschutz umso effektiver. Kenne genug Leute die AC2 gekauft haben, weils ewig nicht gecrackt wurde. 

Das Beste Beispiel, dass die Rechtfertigungen zu teuer etc. nur ausreden sind, zeigt Capcom. Capcom Spiele sind mit ziemlich die einzigsten, die 40€ statt 50€ UVP zum Release kosten, Kopierschutz ist ein CD-Check usw. Trotzdem werden Streetfighter etc kopiert wie sonstwas. Wohingegen das Prominente beispiel cod6, wo selbst in der Boykott Gruppe alle das Spiel mit 60€ UVP gekauft haben und sich 2 DLCs zu je 15€ verkaufen als gäbs kein Morgen mehr...


----------



## Pinna (2. Juli 2010)

boober72 schrieb:


> In meinem Falle wäre laut eurer Liste Fallout 3 ein Beispiel für mich... gesaugt, verfallen und gekauft... und es gibt in der Liste noch drei Kandidaten die gekauft in meiner Schublade liegen.


Bei mir Call of Duty 4. Ich war fanatischer COD2-Spieler, hab mir auf einer LAN-Party COD4 gesaugt. Gespielt, gefallen, gekauft. Key verschlampt. Nochmal gekauft ^^

1 Kopie - 1(2) Kauf(Käufe)

Ja, auf LAN-Parties werden Spiele gesaugt? Ja und? Ob sie auf der LAN gesaugt werden oder später zuhause übers Internet (bei p2p sogar gleich noch upload) ist doch eh dasselbe. Wenn man dann aber diese Spiele online, außerhalb der LAN, mit Kollegen zocken will kauft man es sich. Wenn nicht, hätte man es soweiso nicht gekauft.
So long.

Ich habe von JEDEM ! meiner gekauften Spiele auch eine kopierte Version auf der Platte.

Battlefield Bad Company 2: Ich war einer der glücklichen Beta-Tester, die von EA ausgewählt wurden. Gespielt, gefallen, gekauft. Vor knapp einer Woche kommt ein Kollege zu mir und meint ob ich ihm das nicht geben könnte. Kopie gegeben. Ihm hats gefallen. Kommt er vorgestern zu mir und fragt mich, ob ich es ihm günstig (UK) besorgen könnte. Habs dann einmal zu oft bestellt und im Bekanntenkreis rumgefragt, ob wer BFBC2 um 30€ will. Es hat keine 10 Minuten gedauert. Positives Communityfeedback FTW!

1 Kopie - 3 Käufe



boober72 schrieb:


> Für mich ist das schlicht der Weg eine Software auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen, denn oft genug wird dem Kunden anstelle von Gold Schrott verkauft.


/signed
Demos? Fehlanzeige.
Dirt2 - Demo gespielt, gefallen, gekauft.
Wobei dort die Demo auch erst geleakt werden musste, bevor sie offiziell veröffentlicht wurde. 



boober72 schrieb:


> Oh Weh... ich benutze sogar Cracks für meine Spiele, weil mir das C/DVD Wechseln schlicht auf die Nerven geht, das seit Jahren stupide erzwungen wird, weil der Datenträger im Laufwerk liegen muss und niemand kann mir dafür einen echten Grund nennen. Offen gestanden, diesen NOC/DVD Crackern danke ich hiermit für jahrelangen nervfreien Spielespaß. Is auch illegal, klar... aber soll mich das als genervten Käufer wirklich stören?


Neulich wollte ich eine Runde TDU spielen als Vorgeschmack auf TDU2. DVD rein, hmm.. SecuRom meinte, ich solle doch bitte die Original-DVD einlegen. Recht viel originaleres als die Original-DVD einzulegen fiel mir nicht ein. No-DVD-Crack rauf, gespielt, ich war glücklich.



boober72 schrieb:


> Wäre Microsoft heute da wo sie sind, wenn meine Generation nicht DOS/Windows 3.1 und Co frei verteilt hätte? Ich denke nicht. Illegal hin oder her, auch die Hersteller sind keine Engel die immer super Software abliefern, die einen wollen Geld, die anderen Spielen... Was wirklich gut ist wird auch gekauft und rentiert sich am Ende auch für die Produzierenden...


Beispiel Windows:
Viele Windows-Benutzer sind "Opfer einer Software-Fälschung".
Das geilste ist: Der Crack wurde erkannt, das OS läuft aber in vollem Funktionsumfang weiter. 
Gut, hie und da ein paar Pop-Ups man solle doch bitte die Originalsoftware kaufen.
Warum läuft es weiter? Genau! 1 (evtl. gecracktes) Windows ist wahrscheinlich ein oder mehr alternative Betriebssysteme auf dem PC weniger und evtl. sogar ein paar Käufer mehr.

Das ganze Geheule um das Raubmordkopierertum ist einerseits Marketing, andererseits Tarnung um andere Dinge unters Volk zu bringen (siehe DRM).


Ach ja, und die BFBC2 Server Files wurden geleakt.
Ich verstehe sowieso nicht, warum sie die nicht endlich public machen.
Von mir aus unranked.
Unser Clan hat nen ziemlich schönen Root-Server, auf dem einige COD4, Trackmania usw. Server laufen.
Man zahlt für den Root, kauft das Spiel und soll dann noch einen teuren Server mieten?!
Warum die Beschränkung auf teure Hoster, wenn man selbst nen flotten Root hat?
RK? Ich bitte euch! Und selbst wenn einige auf privaten Servern spielen?
Einige kaufen es sich dann trotzdem noch, weil sie evtl. in einer Liga in der ESL oder sonst wo spielen wollen.
BFBC2 im LAN? Gibts (noch) nicht. Ich gebe auch die Hoffnung nicht auf, dass es irgendwann kommt.
Denn auf einer 200-LAN, die wir demnächst veranstalten sehe ich kein Problem den Server voll zu bekommen 

Der Trend die Community im Stich zu lassen geht irgendwann gewaltig nach hinten los!


----------



## Neodym2007 (2. Juli 2010)

Also ich finde es unglaublich dämlich, wie hier manche versuchen das illegale Handeln zu verharmlosen.

Wie würde es euch gefallen wenn man eure Arbeit nicht bezahlt. Ich finde die Reaktion der Spieleindustrie schon gerechtfertigt.

Und die Sache mit dem Onlinezwang, mir ist es doch völlig wurst ob ich mit dem Inet verbunden sein muss um das Spiel zu spielen. Habe doch sowieso ne Flatrate und bin ständig online...

Gut das mit den Server-Down´s war blöd, aber so ist das nun mal in der heutigen technologischen Welt!

Ich finde die Preise für die Spiele sind sehr moderat, wenn ich dagegen die Preise der Konsolenspiele sehe...

Was ich persönlich schlimmer finde ist diese ständige Indizierung von Top-Spielen. Wieso wird mir (hier in Deutschland) von jemanden vorgeschrieben was ich spielen darf und was nicht. Soviel zum Thema "Freie Entfalltung der Persönlichkeit".

Fazit: Für ein gutes Spiel gebe ich gerne dem Herrsteller das Geld für seine Arbeit.


----------



## thoner79 (2. Juli 2010)

@Neodym2007 100% agree. 
damit ist fast alles gesagt, was relevant und entscheidend zu diesem Thema ist.
Aber eines muss einfach noch gesagt werden.
Man muss sich mal vorstellen, dass es weltweit eine nicht unerhebliche Zahl von Leuten gibt, die nichts Besseres zu tun hat, als sich die Hand in die Hose zu stecken und zu versuchen den Kopierschutz von Ubisoft oder anderen Entwicklern zu knacken. wie erbärmlich und traurig ist das denn. Sollte es eines Tages wirklich passieren, dass die Spiele nicht mehr knackbar sind oder PC-Spiele komplett vom Markt verschwunden sind(nur theoretisch), würde deren Welt von heute auf morgen einstürzen, da der Lebensmittelpunkt verschwunden wäre.........
Und wenn ich mir hier manch Kommentar so durchlese, scheinen hier einige von denen auch schon gepostet zu haben. 
die Argumente hier, eines lächerlicher als das andere (Spiele zu teuer, bla bla bla, 
ich muss ein spiel erst ausprobieren, also saugen, um es mir dann anschließend zu kaufen wenn es mir gefällt……omg, alles klar
der Kopierschutz ist soooo unverschämt, deshalb werde ich mir das spiel jetzt saugen, auch wenn ich eigentlich ein ehrlicher Käufer bin) 
einfach unfassbar was manche hier von sich geben. Selbst wenn die Spiele 1 € kosten würden, 90% der Diebe würden  fröhlich weiter saugen, traurig aber war.


----------



## butter-milch (2. Juli 2010)

Wer ist auch so dumm und glaubt, ein neuartiger Kopierschutz oder überhaupt ein Kopierschutz könnte etwas gegen Raubkopierer machen?!


----------



## Pinna (2. Juli 2010)

thoner79 schrieb:


> ich muss ein spiel erst ausprobieren, also saugen, um es mir dann anschließend zu kaufen wenn es mir gefällt……omg, alles klar


So ist es aber! Dieser Punkt würde für mich wegfallen, wenn es DEMOS noch geben würde.
In der _heutigen technologischen Welt_ sind Demos aber eine ziemliche Mangelware.
Ich weiß ja nicht wie du mit deinem Geld umgehst. Ich will wissen was ich kaufe!

Für gute Spiele gibts Geld.
Aber woher soll ich wissen ob das Spiel sein Geld wert ist? Auf Tests von anderen verlasse ich mich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## kyro0 (2. Juli 2010)

> Und die Sache mit dem Onlinezwang, mir ist es doch völlig wurst ob ich
> mit dem Inet verbunden sein muss um das Spiel zu spielen. Habe doch
> sowieso ne Flatrate und bin ständig online...


Schön für dich, und was machen die Leute die keine Flatrate oder sogar gar kein Internet haben? 
Man sollte schon ein wenig über den Tellerrand hinaus schauen können...



> Gut das mit den Server-Down´s war blöd, aber so ist das nun mal in der heutigen
> technologischen Welt!


Und weil es "in der heutigen technologischen Welt" so "standard" ist, ist es auch gleichzeitig völlig in Ordnung? Wenn ich ein Spiel gekauft habe, möchte ich es auch uneingeschränkt nutzen können - egal welchen Kopierschutz es besitzt. Und wenn der Hersteller das nicht gebacken bekommt, muss er halt mit den Konsequenzen leben. Schlechte Produktqualität --> schlechte Verkaufszahlen.  



> Ich finde die Preise für die Spiele sind
> sehr moderat, wenn ich dagegen die Preise der Konsolenspiele sehe...


Bei 4-5 Spielstunden sind ~50€ für ein "Vollpreisspiel" alles andere als Moderat. Früher nannte man sowas "Addon" ...



> Fazit: Für ein gutes Spiel gebe ich gerne dem Herrsteller das Geld für seine Arbeit.


Nicht umsonst steht bei fast allen "Szenereleases" ein "Like it? Buy it!" bei. Für gute Spiele gibt fast jeder Geld aus, egal ob er es schon eine gecr*ckte Version besitzt oder nicht.


----------



## ichmusssagen (2. Juli 2010)

"Ehrliche Computerspieler haben allen Grund, sich über die horrenden Werte der Raubkopiercharts zu ärgern: Sind diese doch der Grund für ärgerliches DRM, nervende Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, Online-Zwang und Co."

Und ich dachte ärgerliche DRM sollen den Secondhandhandel der Spiele unterbinden. raubkopierer werden ja ohnehin nicht abgehalten, sondern eher noch angestachelt. Jemand der Zweifel hat, sich ein Spiel zu kaufen lässt sich wohl kaum durch nerfige DRM Maßnahmen dazu verleiten, sondern noch zusätzlich abschrecken. Da wird saugen eher konfortabler als unkonfortabler.


----------



## ichmusssagen (2. Juli 2010)

"Platz 1 2009: Der meistgefragte Titel der Raubkopierer ist mit 4,1 Millionen Kopien Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. Innerhalb von einem Monat ist der Multiplayer-Shooter fast öfter heruntergeladen worden, als er am ersten Tag auf dem US- und UK-Markt verkauft wurde."

?!? innerhalb eines Monats soviele Downloads wie Verkäufe an einem Tag?
Wenn die Quote so niedrig ist, wo liegt dann eigentlich das Problem? Ein weiterer Hinweis darauf, dass hier zur Gewinnmaximierung Maßnamen eingesetzt werden, die dann durch das Aufbauschen von Raubkopien gerechtfertigt werden sollen.


----------



## DarthDevil (2. Juli 2010)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Dass die Käufer "bestraft" werden, stimmt ja nicht. Es ist lediglich der immer verzweifeltere Versuch der Publisher, der Raubkopiererplage, die schon einige Hersteller in den Ruin getrieben hat, herr zu werden, der sie quasi dazu nötigt, selbst für den Kunden problematische Kopierschutze einzubauen. Glaubst du ernsthaft, die geben soviel Geld aus und riskieren soviel Ärger, weil es ihnen soviel Spass macht, Kunden zu ärgern?


natürlich werden die käufer bestraft, wer denn sonst? die raubkopierer? denen entlockt das nur ein müdes lächeln.
verzweifelter versuch gegen raubkopierer vorzugehen? sie dir dochmal an wie sich die spielebranche von anfang bis heute entwickelt hat, die wächst und wächst und wächst, die verkaufszahlen sind weit besser als früher, und in den ruin getrieben haben raubkopien sicher noch niemanden. genau wie in jeder branche gibt es halt einfach unternehmen die pech haben, oder unternehmen die eh nur mist bauen, die gehen halt auch in der spieleindustrie unter, nur das die anderen die schuld nicht auf andere schieben können.
das die so viel geld ausgeben und ärger riskieren um kunden zu ärgern glaub ich natürlich wirklich nicht, aber das der gewinn der durch die leute verloren geht die dadurch vergrault werden ganz unerheblich ist im gegensatz zu dem gewinn denn man mit den leuten macht die nun neu statt gebraucht kaufen und das man wie von selbst detailierte spielerprofile erstellen kann die durch marktforschung auch noch unmengen geld kosten würden(der gläserne kunde ist mit sicherheit der traum jedes unternehmens), das kann ich mir sehr viel eher vorstellen als diesen lächerlichen "raubkopierer sind der untergang der spielehersteller"-unsinn, da sprechen so viele dinge dagegen, das glaub ich einfach nicht mehr.


TheChicky schrieb:


> Jeder sollte sich überlegen was passieren würde, würde ein AAA-Spiel ohne Kopierschutz für Single und Multiplayer veröffentlicht werden: es würde augenblicklich, wahrscheinlich schon vor der Veröffentlichung in Rapidshare&Co auftauchen, voll funktionsfähig, und 9 von 10 Leuten laden es sich herunter oder ertauschen es sich am nächsten Tag aufm Schulhof. Bestenfalls eine Hand voll idealistischer Fans würden erstens warten, dann in den Laden rennen und 45€ ausgeben für etwas, dass alle anderen umsonst haben und so leicht zu besorgen ist.


ja stimmt da geb ich dir recht das würde passieren, nur wo ist da der unterschied zu einem spiel mit kopierschutz?hm lass mich überlegen...keiner...
aber man sollte nicht vergessen selbst wenn es sich 9 von 10 illegal besorgen, dann kann das ebenso bedeuten das sich 9 von 10 leuten das spiel nicht gespielt hätten wenns nicht illegal beziehbar wäre.


TheChicky schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das Spiel nur 10€ kostet, würden die allermeisten es nicht kaufen, denn wozu Geld ausgeben, wenn man es babyleicht umsonst haben kann?


also das sehe ich anders, bei 10€ für ein neues spiel würden die verkaufszahlen gewaltig steigen, das ist es nunmal wie der markt funktioniert. steigt der preis ins unendliche, sinkt die nachfrage auf null, sinkt der preis auf null, steigt die nachfrage ins unendliche. und warum kaufen wenn man sichs umsonst laden kann? es mag dich vielleicht überraschen aber es gibt leute die denken sehr viel weiter als nur an sich selbst, es gibt leute mit gewissen, es gibt leute die auch in zukunft spiele haben wollen. und es gibt sogar verdammt viele raubkopierer die sich spiele kaufen, auch wenn du das nicht glauben willst, es ist so. die meisten sehen hier nämlich nur schwarz und weiß, aber es gibt verdammt viele verschiedene grautöne, da macht das schwarz und weiß nur einen winzigen bruchteil aus.


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Juli 2010)

@Neodym2007:
Natürlich möchte ich, dass meine Arbeit bezahlt wird, arbeite schließlich selber als Softwareentwickler.
Aber ich müsste doch mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert sein, wenn ich meine Software so dermaßen verdongele, dass mir die Kunden in Scharen davonlaufen und dafür noch die wenigen Kunden bestrafe, die mir bis jetzt treu geblieben sind. Wie verblendet bist du eigentlich?
Und zum online sein: Ubisoft hat doch eindrucksvoll gezeigt, dass es scheissegal ist, ob DU online bist. Wenn die Gegenstelle nicht online ist, kannst du nicht zocken. Auch, sehr gut durchdacht und ein heftiger Tritt in den Allerwertesten für die Kunden, die das Spiel bezahlt haben. Wenn man sich das Spiel zieht, kann man zocken, wann und wo man will -> Vorteil für die Kopie. Kanns irgendwie nicht sein, oder?
Die Preise für PC Spiele sind alles andere als moderat, nur weil es NOCH teurere Spiele gibt, müssen 45€ ja nicht billig sein.
Schau dich mal um, geh mal vor die Tür, Deutschland wird ein Niedriglohnland, hier werden Leute bis aufs Letzte abgezockt, rausgeschmissen, für denselben Job bei ner Zeitarbeitsfirma für einen Bruchteil des Lohns wieder eingestellt, das Geld liegt nicht mehr so locker wie noch vor 10-15 Jahren.
Finde das immer lustig, wie auch die Spielepreise mit denen von vor 15 Jahren verglichen werden.
Aber das Lohnniveau, was seitdem stetig gesunken ist, wird ignoriert. Die Spiele kosten zwar das gleiche, aber man hat generell weniger Geld zur Verfügung, also kostet ein Spiel prozentual mehr als noch vor 15 Jahren.
Und man bekommt weniger Spielzeit und Probleme (s.o. DRM), da muss man sich als Publisher doch nicht wundern, wenn die ehemaligen Kunden zu der problemloseren Variante greifen.
PS: Ich habe ja schonmal einen Post mit Argumenten geschrieben (Seite 4, 3. Post), vielleicht kannst du den ja mal auseinandernehmen und wiederlegen, ich bin gespannt


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2010)

Der Preis der PC Spiele ist in Deutschland übrigens im Durchschnitt um 18% gestiegen: http://www.golem.de/1007/76168.html


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2010)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Der Preis der PC Spiele ist in Deutschland übrigens im Durchschnitt um 18% gestiegen: http://www.golem.de/1007/76168.html


Die Überschrift könnte fast aus der BILD stammen. 

Wenn du schon die 18% & Preissteigerung in einem Satz erwähnen willst, dann poste bitte alles dazu:

_Besonders stark gestiegen ist der Preis von PC-Spielen: Er kletterte um 18 Prozent von *durchschnittlich* 15,10 auf 17,85 Euro._

Dazu kommt, dass die Preissteigerung mit dem Vorjahr verglichen wird. Schaut man sich aber die Entwicklung der Preise für PC Spiele an, so sieht man, das die über Jahre mehr oder minder stabil bzw. gar rückläufig waren ... jedenfalls was den VKP bei Vollpreistiteln betrifft.


----------



## Birdfire84 (2. Juli 2010)

Wer hat noch nie ein gecracktes Spiel gespielt... Ich verstehe die Spiele Industrie nicht. Warum verkauf man spiele nicht einfach Billiger, geht doch in der SPiele Pyramide auch. Wenn man sie von anfang an für 20 Euro verkaufen würde, würden auch mehr diese Spiele kaufen. Was auch zu Raubkopien führt ist das Releasedatum. Warum müssen 5 Top Spiele in kürzester Zeit raus kommen. Ist doch klar das sie dann gezogen werden, statt zu kaufen. Für mich wird der Herbst auch wieder arg Teuer, da dort wieder einiges kommt was ich haben möchte. Die Spiele Industrie macht ja nette Kopierschutzprogramme, welche ich Persönlich nicht schlecht finde, den mein Hauptbestand besteht aus Original, danach kommen dan gezogene. Wenn ich es Hochrechne gebe ich mit sicherheit im Jahr für Spiele 600-700 Euro auch, das sind etwa 10-15 Spiele (je nach Plattform 20-60 Euro) 
Wie gesagt würde die Spiele Industrie die SPiele günstiger machen, würden sie mehr Absatz und mehr Geld verdienen.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2010)

Birdfire84 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Spiele Industrie nicht.


Ich glaube die Industrie versteht einige Spieler auch nicht.   



> Warum verkauf man spiele nicht einfach Billiger,


Weil Spiel eben auch Geld in der Herstellung kosten. Gerade jetzt, wo die Spiele immer bombastischer, größer und schöner sein müssen ... das kostet und nicht gerade wenig.

D.h. es ist ein massives Risiko für den Publisher die Spiele für, als Beispiel, 20 EUR in die Läden stellen und dann gerade mal 10% mehr Verkäufe zu haben.



> geht doch in der SPiele Pyramide auch.


Das ist nun ein etwas sehr abstruser Hinweis. Die Spiele fallen doch fast alle im Preis nach einiger Zeit ... d.h. jeder könnte einfach sechs Monate warten, die Spiele fallen im Preis und dann schlägt man zu.

Nur ... die meisten wollen weder warten, noch einen Vollpreis zahlen.



> Wenn man sie von anfang an für 20 Euro verkaufen würde, würden auch mehr diese Spiele kaufen.


Die Frage ist: im welchen Umfang steigen die Verkäufe? Das ist der einzige Punkt, den dir *keiner* beantworten kann.



> Was auch zu Raubkopien führt ist das Releasedatum. Warum müssen 5 Top Spiele in kürzester Zeit raus kommen. Ist doch klar das sie dann gezogen werden, statt zu kaufen.


Genau da hört mein Verständnis auf. Wieso ist es klar? Wieso muss man die Spiele sofort haben und spielen?

*Wieso?!*

Einfach warten, ein Spiel kaufen und die anderen später für einen geringeren Preis erwerben. Wo ist das Problem?



> Für mich wird der Herbst auch wieder arg Teuer, da dort wieder einiges kommt was ich haben möchte. Die Spiele Industrie macht ja nette Kopierschutzprogramme, welche ich Persönlich nicht schlecht finde, den mein Hauptbestand besteht aus Original, danach kommen dan gezogene.


Aja.



> Wenn ich es Hochrechne gebe ich mit sicherheit im Jahr für Spiele 600-700 Euro auch, das sind etwa 10-15 Spiele (je nach Plattform 20-60 Euro)


Ein Hobby kostet nunmal Geld. Nicht weiter ist das "Zocken": ein Hobby.



> Wie gesagt würde die Spiele Industrie die SPiele günstiger machen, würden sie mehr Absatz und mehr Geld verdienen.


... was zu beweisen wäre.


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

Birdfire84 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Spiele Industrie nicht. Warum verkauf man spiele nicht einfach Billiger,


 http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/... 

_*“Wenn es billiger wäre, würde ich es kaufen”, “Ich teste die Programme 
so und kauf dann die, die gut sind” und “Es entsteht doch gar kein 
Schaden, wenn ich das kopiere”.*_
Es sind drei Lügen. Wer kopieren kann, kopiert und schaut nie mehr 
zurück.



> 2. Der Industrie entsteht kein Schaden. Die "Raub"kopierer würden die
> Games nicht kaufen, wenn sie sie nicht "raub"kopieren könnten.


Natürlich ist dem Programmierer was *weg*gekommen und zwar die 
Arbeitskosten zur Entwicklung des Programms, die nicht entsprechend 
entlohnt wurden
Die Leistung wurde genutzt, aber nicht bezahlt. Der Umsatz wurde nicht 
gemacht.



> Warum müssen 5 Top Spiele in kürzester Zeit raus
> kommen. I


wer zwingt dich diese sofort zu kaufen?
schicken die "bösen" publisher leute nach hause zu dir die dir dann ne knarre an den kopf halten und dich dann zwingen die spiele sofort zu kaufen?

egal ob Billig-Spiel, Indie-Titel oder Vollpreis-AAA-Game. Die Qualität vom IPhone-Titel kann ich jetzt nicht 
beurteilen, jedoch sehr wohl von WOG und MW, beide Titel sind 
herausragend.

Das Argument “"bösen" publisher zieht den Leuten das Geld aus der Tasche” ist 
unter jeder Kanone. Weil ein Produkt so teuer ist, stiehlst du einfach 
das nächste…?! Erzähl das mal einem Richter.

Und selbst wenn das Verhältnis “nur” 1:4 ist (und bisher tendieren alle 
Sourcen zu mindestens 1:5), wäre das eigentlich ein Skandal-Ergebnis. 
Und ich hab im Bekanntenkreis leider einen Haufen Beispiele, dass 
Raubkopierer eben kein Vollpreisspiel kaufen, dass sie schon “gratis” 
haben.
Da hilft dann auch kein Jammern wie “es ist zu teuer”, das ist 
Diebstahl. Wenn du’s dir nicht leisten kannst oder willst, dann kaufs 
nicht. Aber es stehlen ist nicht in Ordnung.Wenn du nicht zahlen magst, dann spiel auch nicht. Ende.





> Selbst wenn die Spiele 1 € kosten würden, 90% der Diebe würden
> fröhlich weiter saugen, traurig aber war.


stimmt man hats ja bei der 1 cent aktion von WOG gesehen wieviele trottel es sich illegal runtergeladen haben


----------



## mcbench (2. Juli 2010)

Prof-G schrieb:


> Wir leben im Jahr 2010 und nur die größten Trottel kaufen sich noch Vollpreisspiele für 30,- bis 50,-€ !



Danke für die Beleidigung. Nur weil Du evtl. nicht das Geld hast oder lieber Raubkpien benutzt, gibt es dir noch lange nicht das Recht andere zu Beleidigen. Spiele welche ich als Gut empfinde und nicht komplett DRM verseucht sind, kaufe ich mir weil diese es für mich Wert sind. Leute wie Du haben wahrscheinlich nur einen Beschränkten Horizont und gehören zur Generation "Geiz ist Geil". 

Oder ist es nur Dein Neid darauf, das man mit Spielen viel Geld verdienen kann?

Gruß

mc.bench


----------



## mcbench (2. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Die Spieler sind es leid:
> - durch hohe Preise abgezockt zu werden
> - durch unverschämte Kopierschütze am Spielen gehindert zu werden
> - als Betatester missbraucht zu werden (Patch am Releasetag, anyone?)
> ...



Moin, 

*keiner Verpflichtet Dich die Spiele zu kaufen.* 
Wenn dir das alles nicht passt, strafe den Publisher mit *Nichtkauf *des Spieles ab. 
Warum muss ein Spiel am Release Tag gekauft werden? Warum kann mann / frau nicht ein paar Tage warten?
Das sind bis auf das Thema Demo alles billige Ausreden um ein Spiel Umsonst Runterzuladen, mehr nicht.


Gruß

mc.bench


----------



## mcbench (2. Juli 2010)

butter-milch schrieb:


> Wer ist auch so dumm und glaubt, ein neuartiger Kopierschutz oder überhaupt ein Kopierschutz könnte etwas gegen Raubkopierer machen?!



Das hat mit Dumm nix zu tun. Es wird nur versucht, dass das Spiel solange wie Möglich nicht gekrackt werden kann um Möglichst viele Spiele zu verkaufen.


----------



## Neodym2007 (2. Juli 2010)

@ thoner79 Danke, einer der es Versteht!    

Manche tun hier so als wären sie Gott und versuchen alles erdenkliche Zu verunklimpfen. Bitte was ist an einer Straftat gut zu finden.

Mit welchem Recht wird hier das auch noch gefeiert und Leute fertig gemacht die gegen (Raub)kopierer sind?

Da wächst mir doch echt ein drittes Ei in der Hose...

@kyro Steht doch auf den Spielen drauf ob Onlinezwang oder nicht... Dann kann man es halt nicht spielen.
Aber ohne Inet kann man auch nicht saugen...  
Warum bekommt es der Hersteller nicht gebacken? Weil ein paar Stunden der Server down war heist das noch lange nicht das es der Hersteller versaut hat. Und das "meinst du" rechtfertigt zum downloaden der Kopien?
Traurig...
Kannst ja warten bis das Spiel billiger ist, nur weil man es sich nicht leisten kann rechtfertigt das doch keine Straftat. gehe ja auch nicht zu Porsche und klaue mir nen Cayenne nur weil ich ihn zu teuer finde.
Klar "Like it, Buy it" steht da was von "Like it, Download it"   Nein!!!
Alles fadenscheinige Aussagen um sowas zu verharmlosen.

@ferrari2k als Softwareentwickler (Raub)kopien zu verteidigen ist ja lächerlich... Ich als Kunde sehe mich nicht bestraft durch solche Maßnahmen. Habe damit keine Probleme, dann warte ich halt bis die Störung behoben ist. Gibt auch noch andere Sachen im Leben außer Spielen. Da mache ich halt was anderes. 
Wieso sind 45€ zu hoch? Die Hersteller müssen ihre kosten ja auch wieder erwirtschaften um wieder in neue Projekte zu investieren. Wenn der Gewinn aber ausbleibt und alles geklaut wird hätte ich als Hersteller auch keinen Bock mehr für lau zu arbeiten...
Thema Schau dich mal um: Diese Aussage finde ich richtig. Nur wenn ich manchmal sehe was manche Leute aus Media Markt und co alles rausschleppen, kann es ja nicht so schlecht gehen.
Die Deutschen jammern auf hohen Niveau, aber keiner tut was dagegen wie z.B. in Frankreich oder damals in Argentinien. Immer auf den Staat schimpfen, manche sollten froh sein das wir noch nen Sozialstaat haben. In anderen Ländern sieht es da anders aus.


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

Neodym2007 schrieb:


> @ thoner79 Danke, einer der es Versteht!
> 
> Manche tun hier so als wären sie Gott und versuchen alles erdenkliche Zu verunklimpfen. Bitte was ist an einer Straftat gut zu finden.
> 
> ...



wären sachen wie flachbildschirme,pcs und so weiter auch so leicht stehlbar wie software es würde auch mehr geklaut werden


----------



## Neodym2007 (2. Juli 2010)

Scheint halt so in Mode gekommen zu sein...

Kann ich es mir nicht leisten dann klaue ich es...

Kann echt nicht sein ! ! !


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2010)

Wer immer noch diese dümmlichen "Raubkopien = Klauen" Parolen schmettert, hat absolut nichts verstanden.

Raubkopien hat nichts mit Stehlen zu tun, man entwendet nichts und es entsteht kein direkt messbarer Schaden. Der Vergleich mit Stehlen ist einfach eine absolute Absurdität und gehört in eine Reihe mit dem Unwort "Raubkopien".

WAS Softwareraubkopien sind:

- Eine Lizenzverlketzung der Nutzungsrechte von Software

- Leistungserschleichung (vergleichbar mit Schwarzfahren im Bus, aber weniger schwer)

- Theoretische Blockade eines möglichen Gewinns des Herstellers. Die Höhe ist jedoch weder bestimmbar noch meßbar.

Leute lasst bitte diese dummen "Wenn ich mir keinen Gallardo leisten kann dann klaue ich mir auch keinen!" Sprüche. 
Ihr macht euch damit mehr als lächerlich.


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Wer immer noch diese dümmlichen "Raubkopien = Klauen" Parolen schmettert, hat absolut nichts verstanden.
> 
> Raubkopien hat nichts mit Stehlen zu tun, man entwendet nichts und es entsteht kein direkt messbarer Schaden. Der Vergleich mit Stehlen ist einfach eine absolute Absurdität und gehört in eine Reihe mit dem Unwort "Raubkopien".


Natürlich ist dem Programmierer was *weg*gekommen und zwar die 
Arbeitskosten
 zur Entwicklung des Programms, die nicht entsprechend 
entlohnt 
wurden
Die Leistung wurde genutzt, aber nicht bezahlt. Der Umsatz 
wurde nicht 
gemacht.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2010)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Wer immer noch diese dümmlichen "Raubkopien = Klauen" Parolen schmettert, hat absolut nichts verstanden.


Interessant. Aber lesen wir mal weiter ...



> Raubkopien hat nichts mit Stehlen zu tun, man entwendet nichts und es entsteht kein direkt messbarer Schaden. Der Vergleich mit Stehlen ist einfach eine absolute Absurdität und gehört in eine Reihe mit dem Unwort "Raubkopien".


Du kannst es hinstellen wie du willst, du kannst den Tatbestand titulieren wie du willst ... schlussendlich ändert das aber nichts an der Sache.

Natürlich ist die Raubkopie, der Begriff hat sich übrigens eingebürgert und jeder weiß was damit gemeint ist, im strafrechtlichen Sinne kein Diebstahl. 

Was aber daran liegt, dass das deutsche Gesetz zu einer Zeit verfasst wurde, wo es eben keine Software gab.



> WAS Softwareraubkopien sind:
> - Eine Lizenzverlketzung der Nutzungsrechte von Software
> - Leistungserschleichung (vergleichbar mit Schwarzfahren im Bus, aber weniger schwer)
> - Theoretische Blockade eines möglichen Gewinns des Herstellers. Die Höhe ist jedoch weder bestimmbar noch meßbar.


Hmm, und jetzt? Was möchtest du damit zum Ausdruck bringen. Natürlich ist der Verlust schwer bestimmtbar, was auch wieder an der Sofware an sich liegt.

Jemand lädt ein Spiel, spielt es durch & meint am Ende ... so ein Rotz, hätte ich mir nie gekauft.

Deine Meinung: Verlust ja oder nein?



> Leute lasst bitte diese dummen "Wenn ich mir keinen Gallardo leisten kann dann klaue ich mir auch keinen!" Sprüche.
> Ihr macht euch damit mehr als lächerlich.


   
Anscheinend hast du die Aussage nicht verstanden, oder? Hier geht es um die Motivation an sich, etwas haben zu wollen, was man sich nicht leisten kann. Hier geht es nicht um den Erhalt / Erwerb von Material ( dem Auto ), sondern der Grundgedanke 

"Ich kann mir etwas nicht leisten, also besorg ich es mir anderweitig!".

Soll man diesen Grundgedanken irgendwie aufmalen? Damit sich die Pro-Fraktion der Kopier ( aka "Content Mafia ist übel!!1einself!" ) nicht daran hochziehen kann?


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> Natürlich ist dem Programmierer was *weg*gekommen und zwar die
> Arbeitskosten
> zur Entwicklung des Programms, die nicht entsprechend
> entlohnt
> ...


Dieses Argument ist nicht haltbar. Denn nach deiner Theorie würden den Firmen durch Doppelnutzung ja ständig riesige Schaden entstehen. 

Wenn ich meine Originale Freunden ausgeliehen habe, oh dann sind den Software Firmen auch Schäden entstanden, denn es wurde von denen etwas genutzt und nicht dafür bezahlt -> Absurd

Und wenn ein Kumpel von mir sich an meinen PC setzt und einen Ego Shooter in 5 Std durchzockt dann hat er also auch dem Unternehmen den Gewinn weggenommen, weil er etwas nutzt, wofür er nicht bezahlt hat.

Selbst bei Nichtsoftware, ich leihe teile mir den Rasenmäher von meinem Nachbarn und habe keinen Eigenen. ja herrje auch hier ist ein Schaden entstanden weil ich den Mäher hätte kaufen müssen.

Wo soll man also eurer Meinung nach die Grenze ziehen, ab wann man eine Leistung benutzt, für die man eigentlich hätte bezahlen müssen?


----------



## FliegenkillerX (2. Juli 2010)

Es gibt mittlerweile so viele Spiele auf dem Markt wo die Hälfte von gehypter MIst ist, da kann ich nachvollziehen, wenn sich Menschen eine Voll-Preis Demo besorgen um zu sehen, wie das Produkt wirklich ist. Blos sollte man danach auch so ehrlich sein und bei Gefallen das Spiel kaufen, oder nach 24h löschen.
Ich finde es geradezu einen Witz, dass Leute die kopierte Software besitzen, weniger Probleme mit dem DRM und Keyeingabe etc. haben, als Leute, die sich das Spiel zu einem überteuerten Preis im Laden kaufen. Da frage ich mich, wer supported das Spiel besser, die Hersteller oder die Cracker?
Meiner Meinung nach sollten die Hersteller wieder auf die gute alte Monkey Island Drehscheibe oder ein 150 Seiten starken Roman als Kopierschutz zurückgreifen, dass war wenigstens noch Fun.
Und mal ehrlich welcher Cracker fühlt sich denn nicht von einem neuen Kopierschutz der als "unüberwindbar" von der Industrie angepriesen wird, geradezu herausgefordert den so schnell wie möglich zu knacken?
Auch ein Punkt für kopierte Software ist die USK. Waum wurde gerade Modern Warfare 2 so oft runtergeladen? Genau, wegen der Zensierung im Flughafenlevel. Kein erwachsener will sich bevormunden lassen. Klar werden auch einge Under-Ager das Spiel geladen haben, aber ich denke der größte Teil war über 18.

Zu guter Letzt noch ein kleiner Gedanke über die Spiele Industrie:
Der Umsatz der Spielebranche ist mittlerweile größer als der, der Film und Musikindustrie zusammen gerechnet. Da frage ich mich, warum kosten dann Spiele immer noch bis zu 80€ (Konsolenspiele, PC Spiele bis ca.60€) bei Erscheinung?
Frei nach Blizzard, lieber das Geld in ein gutes Spiel investieren als in eine überteuerte Kopierschutzmaßnahme.


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2010)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Dieses Argument ist nicht haltbar. Denn nach deiner Theorie würden den Firmen durch Doppelnutzung ja ständig riesige Schaden entstehen.
> 
> Wenn ich meine Originale Freunden ausgeliehen habe, oh dann sind den Software Firmen auch Schäden entstanden, denn es wurde von denen etwas genutzt und nicht dafür bezahlt -> Absurd


Schwachsinn bzw. so argumentiert keiner. In deinem Beispiel hast du dir das Spiel im Original gekauft. -> +1 legale Version.

Was du dann damit machst, hat die Industrie nichts anzugehen. Das sie natürlich sowas gerne unterbinden wollen würde, nachvollziehbar.

Aber in keiner Aussage der Industrie oder Statistik werden verliehene Spiele als Kopien gewertet.

Schwachsinn.



> Und wenn ein Kumpel von mir sich an meinen PC setzt und einen Ego Shooter in 5 Std durchzockt dann hat er also auch dem Unternehmen den Gewinn weggenommen, weil er etwas nutzt, wofür er nicht bezahlt hat.


Siehe oben. Falsche Herleitung ... war garnicht Gegenstand der Diskussion.



> Selbst bei Nichtsoftware, ich leihe teile mir den Rasenmäher von meinem Nachbarn und habe keinen Eigenen. ja herrje auch hier ist ein Schaden entstanden weil ich den Mäher hätte kaufen müssen.


Siehe oben.



> Wo soll man also eurer Meinung nach die Grenze ziehen, ab wann man eine Leistung benutzt, für die man eigentlich hätte bezahlen müssen?


   
In dem man mit logischem Menschenverstand an die Sache geht und nicht in Polemik abdriftet, garniert mit dümmlichen Beispielen?


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2010)

> Hmm, und jetzt? Was möchtest du damit zum Ausdruck bringen. Natürlich ist der Verlust schwer bestimmtbar, was auch wieder an der Sofware an sich liegt.
> 
> Jemand lädt ein Spiel, spielt es durch & meint am Ende ... so ein Rotz, hätte ich mir nie gekauft.
> 
> Deine Meinung: Verlust ja oder nein?





Rabowke schrieb:


> Anscheinend hast du die Aussage nicht verstanden, oder? Hier geht es um die Motivation an sich, etwas haben zu wollen, was man sich nicht leisten kann. Hier geht es nicht um den Erhalt / Erwerb von Material ( dem Auto ), sondern der Grundgedanke
> 
> "Ich kann mir etwas nicht leisten, also besorg ich es mir anderweitig!".
> 
> Soll man diesen Grundgedanken irgendwie aufmalen? Damit sich die Pro-Fraktion der Kopier ( aka "Content Mafia ist übel!!1einself!" ) nicht daran hochziehen kann?



Ein möglicher Verlust, aber kein garantierter. Denn wer weiss wie 
dieser jemand gehandelt hätte, wenn es keine so einfache Möglichkeit zum
 kopieren des Spiels, welches er als Rotz empfunden hat, geben würde.

Das Problem in den Köpfen der Leute, dass sie Software oder anderen Content nicht als richtige Ware sondern ein paar "wertlose" Daten sehen, kann man so nicht einfach aus ihren Köpfen wegbekommen, ganz zu schweigen von
der Vorstellung der "reichen Content Mafia" die eh genug Kohle hat und der man selber von seiner wenigen Kpohle nichts gönnt, aber trotzdem ihre Waren geniessen möchte.

Das ist mittlerweile ein gesellschaftliches Problem, welches nichts mit krimineller Energie zu tun hat.


----------



## Neodym2007 (2. Juli 2010)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Natürlich ist dem Programmierer was *weg*gekommen und zwar die
> ...


Du vergleichst hier aber auch Äpfel mit Birnen. Klar ist eine Doppelnutzung ein Schaden für den Hersteller. Sagen wir mal so: Dein Nachbar leiht sich ständig dein Auto um zu fahren. Kauft sich aber kein eigenes, obwohl er ja eins haben möchte, dann entsteht dem Hersteller ein Schaden von einem weniger verkauften Auto.
Thema leihen: Das kostet auch Geld was dem hersteller zu gute kommt, indirekt jedenfalls!
Aber alles umsonst für lau ist auch keine Lösung. Willst ja für deine Arbeit auch bezahlt werden und nicht umsonst arbeiten. Oder?


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2010)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Das ist mittlerweile ein gesellschaftliches Problem, welches nichts mit krimineller Energie zu tun hat.


   
Aber moment mal. 

Das macht doch die Sache weder schlechter noch besser. Nur weil es vllt. in vielen Köpfen drin ist ( "jibbet auf torrent seiten kostenlos!" ) muss man diesen Umstand weder akzeptieren noch als 'gesellschaftliches Problem' hinnehmen.

Nur wenn man ständig darüber redet, nur nicht wie die Pro-Kopier Fraktion bzw. wie die Industrie ), kann sich vllt. ein anderes Bild in den Köpfen manifestieren.

Ich fass mir auch ständig an den Kopf, wenn man so News wie "Frau in den USA i.H.v. 150.000$ wg. MP3 saugens verurteilt.". Das ist schwachsinnig und spiegelt in keinsterweise den tatsächlichen Verlust für Unternehmen wieder.

Aber: wenn man sich dagegen nüchterne Fazite von Entwicklern, wie z.B. von iPhone Apps, durchliest, dann wird einem sehr schnell klar, das selbst Programme im Centbereich ( 99 Cent ) massig raubkopiert werden. Da gibt es doch alle Wochen mal wieder Statistiken, wie z.B. Anzahl Zugriffe Clients auf den Server der Entwickler ( z.B. wg. Highscores ) und dagegen einfach die nüchterne Anzahl von verkauften Exemplaren.

Werte wie 100 : 1 ( Kopie : Original ) sind da noch sehr gut.


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2010)

Neodym2007 schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier aber auch Äpfel mit Birnen. Klar ist eine Doppelnutzung ein Schaden für den Hersteller. Sagen wir mal so: Dein Nachbar leiht sich ständig dein Auto um zu fahren. Kauft sich aber kein eigenes, obwohl er ja eins haben möchte, dann entsteht dem Hersteller ein Schaden von einem weniger verkauften Auto.
> Thema leihen: Das kostet auch Geld was dem hersteller zu gute kommt, indirekt jedenfalls!
> Aber alles umsonst für lau ist auch keine Lösung. Willst ja für deine Arbeit auch bezahlt werden und nicht umsonst arbeiten. Oder?


Natürlich das bestreite ich ja nicht. Ich betrachte hier nur Einzelfälle und will auf keinen Fall Massenraubkopien gut heissen.

Ich finde einfach es ist im Endeffekt egal, ob sich jemand nun ein Spiel illegal aus dem Netz zieht oder das Original vom Kumpel ausleiht, der mögliche theoretische Schaden für die Industrie ist der selbe. Denn hätte der Besitze des Originals seinem Freund nicht gesagt, dass er das Original hat und der Freund hätte sich die Warez Version des Games gezogen, würde es am Ende auf genau das selbe hinaus laufen.

Zwar ist das eine nach dem Gesetz illegal und das andere legal, aber im Endeffekt ändert es am Ende an den Tatsachen und dem theoretischen Schaden nichts. In beiden Fällen hat Person A das Original des Games gekauft, und ebenso in beiden Fällen hat Person B für die Nutzung des Games nichts bezahlt.

Worauf ich damit hinaus will? Darauf, dass eine Schadenbestimmung bei Schwarzkopien einfach nicht möglich ist.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2010)

Neodym2007 schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thurius schrieb:
> ...



Richtig. Bei jeder der oben genannten Beispiele entsteht dem Hersteller ein theoretischer Verlust von  einem nicht verkauftem Spiel (okay, nicht beim Mäher^^). Der kleine Unterschied ist aber daß die oben aufgeführten Methoden Legal sind während sich Sachen aus dem Netz ziehen illegal ist. So einfach ist das.

@Ron

Bitte sage mir daß Du nur streitest um zu streiten und das nicht Deine ehrlichen Ansichten sind.


----------



## Neodym2007 (2. Juli 2010)

@Ron Ja gut da muss ich dir recht geben.


----------



## Neodym2007 (2. Juli 2010)

Die Gesetzgebung halt. Auf der einen Seite illegal und auf der anderen Seite legal. Sehr absurt diese Vorstellung.
Da müsste sich etwas tun in dieser Richtung. Was aber nicht heißen soll das illegale legal zu machen...


----------



## Crash3k (2. Juli 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber: wenn man sich dagegen nüchterne Fazite von Entwicklern, wie z.B. von iPhone Apps, durchliest, dann wird einem sehr schnell klar, das selbst Programme im Centbereich ( 99 Cent ) massig raubkopiert werden. Da gibt es doch alle Wochen mal wieder Statistiken, wie z.B. Anzahl Zugriffe Clients auf den Server der Entwickler ( z.B. wg. Highscores ) und dagegen einfach die nüchterne Anzahl von verkauften Exemplaren.
> 
> Werte wie 100 : 1 ( Kopie : Original ) sind da noch sehr gut.


Da verweise ich mal auf einen netten Blogeintrag von Wolfire Games: Another view of game piracy !


----------



## Walex (2. Juli 2010)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach es ist im Endeffekt egal, ob sich jemand nun ein Spiel illegal aus dem Netz zieht oder das Original vom Kumpel ausleiht, der mögliche theoretische Schaden für die Industrie ist der selbe.


Da geb ich dir voll und ganz Recht.
Das is auch der Grund warum du heutzutage schon oft dein Spiel auf deinen Account sperren lassen musst.
Sicher kann man das Account PW weitergeben, aber das zu machen ist nicht das Klügste.
Denn jetzt mal ehrlich, ich hab auf meinem Steam Account eine Menge Spiele, und das PW zu dem Account geb ich vl noch meiner Freundin bzw dem vertrautesten Freund, aber sonst bekommt das niemand .

Meiner Meinung nach sind Raubkopierer sowieso alles asoziale Idioten.
Für einen Job muss gezahlt werden, denn das will jeder.
Und nur weil die Piraterie so groß ist leiden die ehrlichen Käufer:
Fürchterliche Schutzmaßnahmen werden in immer weniger produzierten Spielen implementiert, um dann noch teurer verkauft zu werden, da die Nachfrage sinkt.
Asozial ist das IMO.

Man muss natürlich auch sagen, dass Entwickler von Spielen wie Modern Warfare 2 selbst Schuld sind. Ich selbst habe es nie gespielt, aber 7h Spielzeit (oder so) sind eine Frechheit.

So das war mein Senf dazu 

lg


----------



## Rabowke (2. Juli 2010)

Ich kenn natürlich auch diesen Eintrag, nur spiegelt der zum einen nicht die Wirklichkeit wieder ( iPhone jailbreak <> legit & Sales ) zum anderen ist er auch schlecht 'recherchiert'.

_They are unemployed students, or live in countries with very low per-capita GDP, where the price of a $60 game is more like $1000 (in terms of purchasing power parity and income percentage)._

Natürlich gibt es Länder mit einem sehr geringen GDP, keine Frage ... nur kosten die Spiele dort keine 60$. Das ist einfach falsch. Man muss sich nur mal in Asien ( z.B. Shenzhen, durch Foxconn in die Medien geraten ) anschauen und sich die Preise dort mal anschauen, selbst in Polen, Russland [...] werden keine 60$ für Spiele verlangt.

Gerade bei iPhone Apps kann das geringe Einkommen nun wirklich kein Grund sein, warum? Zum einen kostet auch ein iPhone Geld, das nicht wenig, zum anderen kosten die Apps nicht viel. Also sind hier die Kosten für die Software wohl eher sekundär, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## boober72 (2. Juli 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Neodym2007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RonTaboga schrieb:
> ...



Ich glaub hier ist schon der Bereich in dem wir eigentlich gar nicht streiten können...

Wenns völlig "legal" sein soll, ergibt sich das Thema verleihen aufgrund der Lizenz zumeist nicht, weil nicht verliehen werden darf. Dem stimmt man beim Kauf/ bzw. installation ja meistens zu. Ob das wirklich rechtmäßig ist, ist wohl schon ein Streitthema für Rechtsexperten. Lizenzrecht ist schließlich dehnbar und erstmal festlegen kann man viel! Zumeist heißt es eine Lizenz für einen Rechner, was nicht gleich heißt mal auf meinem mal auf deinem und danach auf dem deines Freundes... 

Was das Thema bezahlung der Programmierer angeht. 
Ich versteh die heutigen Produktionswege so. Großer Konzern beauftragt Studio ein Spiel zu produzieren. Studio wird bezahlt, damit die Programmierer und der Konzern versucht am ende aus dem fertigen Produkt soviel Geld wie möglich zu quetschen um die Geldgeber in Form von Vorständen und Aktionären zu befriedigen.
Also wem entsteht denn wirklich am Ende ein schaden? Es wird wenn überhaupt der Gewinn verkleinert der ganz oben ankommt.  Wegen Raubkopien allein schließt kein Studio und kein Programmierer wird dadurch schlechter bezahlt, das entsteht alles schon durch die Verträge im Vorfelde und vor jeder Raubkopie!
Irgend ein Geldsack kann einmal weniger Golfen gehen...

Software stellt nun mal für Private keinen bleiben festen Wert dar, ist sehr schnell veraltet und ersetzt. Ich finde man kann diese ich sag mal fast virtuellen Besitztümer nun wirklich nicht mit einem Auto, Haus oder so vergleichen.
Raubkopien waren vor Jahren finanziell für die Hersteller/Studios sicherlich ein größeres Problem wie heute. Das Thema wird nur vorgeschoben und wie man immer wieder sieht, mit Erfolg.
Letztlich war die weitergabe von Software unter der Hand auch schon immer Werbung

Logisch ist es grundsätzlich nicht richtig sich was zu ziehen, aber jeder der den Computer als Hobby hat und nicht nur Texte schreibt oder mal ein Spiel spielt, sprich reiner PC Benutzer ist, sondern auch dem Wahn des bastelns erlegen ist, kommt irgendwann dahin auch was "geklautes" zu installieren. Und wenns nur mal zum ausprobieren ist. Und ich möchte fast wetten, viele von denen die hier gegen Raubkopien schreien haben genauso "Dreck am Stecken" oder sind halt nur Anwender die gar keine Ahnung haben wie der ganze PC Kram überhaupt so groß wurde wie er heute ist. Halt mit klauen, bescheißen und kopieren. 
Oder warum liefern sich die Firmen wohl alle Patentstreitigkeiten... weil die alle brav und legal arbeiten?
Wenn man mal so durch deutsche Firmen läuft, stößt man überall auf Lizenzmissbrauch und Raubkopien. 
Warum sollten die Leute es Privat anders handhaben.

Das simpelste wäre es doch schon mal wenn die nun allgemein bezeichnet Hersteller Tauschbörsen mit eigener Virenverseuchter Software überschwemmen würden... wer die dann "klaut" hat selbst schuld.  Die haben genug Geld und alle Möglichkeiten, die schlauesten Koppe arbeiten da an neuen Plattformen und Co, aber eine echte Prüfung der eigenen Software bekommen die nicht gebacken? Ich kanns nicht glauben und daher ist das Raubkopie Thema offensichtlich keines für die, sondern ein geduldetes kleineres Übel, das denen sogar noch Vorteile (Verbreitung, Werbung, kostenlose Beta Tester) bringt.

Hinter jede Ecke dieses Themas können wir unbeteiligten jedenfalls nicht schauen und jedes Gegenargument von jeder Seite kann auch hinterfragt werden... da dreht man sich im Kreis und einige Leute, egal ob pro oder kontra Raubkopie überspannen den Bogen in jedem Falle. 

Ich für mich kann nur feststellen, das ich schon immer mal was "raubkopiertes" in den Fingern und auf den Platten hatte, letztlich aber das, was wirklich von mir genutzt wird und mich überzeugt hat auch gekauft wurde und im Original hier steht. Angefangen bei Betriebssystem bis zum Popel-Tool, wobei letztere mittlerweile ja eh meistens Free sind. Vor 20 Jahren war praktisch alles Shareware, da haben alle Cracks eingesetzt.
Zu der Zeit war das sogar noch viel schlimmer wie heute, zumindest kommt es mir so vor.

Manchmal frag ich mich, warum sich an diesem Thema so hoch gezogen wird... gibt es da nicht wichtigeres wie das Geld und der Gewinn schon reicher Menschen? Ich mein hier werden ja keine kleinen Omas im Park beklaut die ihre kleine Rente verlieren und dann den Monat über nix zu fressen haben...
Hier zockt ein 14jähriger ein Spiel 2 Wochen und schmeißt es dann für was neues in die Ecke...


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (2. Juli 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Neodym2007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RonTaboga schrieb:
> ...


   Was ist das denn für ne Einstellung???? Natürlich ist "Raub"kopieren illegal, die Gesetzgebung kennen wir alle. 
Aber ein wenig selber denken und nicht alles was einem an Gesetzen oder sonstigen Vorgaben vorgelegt wird so hinzunehmen ist imo nicht zu viel verlangt. Der schaden ist nämlich wirklich exakt der gleiche (Original verleihen vs saugen... warum das eine Legal und das andere Illegal?) 
Der gute Ron stellt hier nur jenen Begriff des Raubkopierens in frage und erklärt dass die so hoch geschätzten "schadensberechnungen" ein totaler Unfug sind.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2010)

Ich hab die Regeln nicht gemacht. So sind sie nun. Die Firmen würden sicher gerne etwas gegen das Verleihen an Freunde unternehmen, können sie aber nicht (hmmm, nur 3 mal aktivieren ist doch schon eine Maßnahme gegen das Vereihen)...

Das die Schadensberechung totaler Unfug ist ist klar. Ich war sogar der erste der dieses in diesem thread auf Seite 1 erwähnt hat 



			
				Vordack schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt denke ich (k)einen Raubkopierer der sich JEDES Spiel gekauft hätte was er besitzt. Es entsteht natürlich ein Schaden durch Raubkopien, aber zu denken der hätte irgendetwas mit den Raubkopienzahlen zu tun ist absolut illusorisch. Eine massive Preissenkung würde die Raubkopienzahlen etwas eindämmen. Manche Leute wird man aber nie bekehren können. Dann würden die Konzerne aber sehen daß es immer noch RK gibt, wieder über Verluste jammern, meinen daß sie ihre Preise mit diesen Verlusten nicht halten können und sie wieder erhöhen


----------



## TheChicky (2. Juli 2010)

boober72 schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich, warum sich an diesem Thema so hoch gezogen wird... gibt es da nicht wichtigeres wie das Geld und der Gewinn schon reicher Menschen? Ich mein hier werden ja keine kleinen Omas im Park beklaut die ihre kleine Rente verlieren und dann den Monat über nix zu fressen haben...
> Hier zockt ein 14jähriger ein Spiel 2 Wochen und schmeißt es dann für was neues in die Ecke...



Weißt du etwa, wieviele Entwicklerstudios schon zugemacht haben und die Leute dort ihre Arbeit verloren haben, wegen diesen 14jährigen und der Einstellung vieler Leute, dass Raubkopieren immer noch ein Kavaliersdelikt seien? 
Ich denke nicht.


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Bitte sage mir daß Du nur streitest um zu streiten und das nicht Deine ehrlichen Ansichten sind.


Warum sollte dies nicht meine wahren Ansichten sein? Ich glorrifziere das Raubkopien genauso wenig, wie ich es verteufle.
Ich sehe es einfach als das was mittlerweile geworden ist; eine in der Gesellschaft fast schon akzeptierte Form der Verbreitung von Daten, auch wenn diese Lizenztechnisch eine Ordnungswidrigkeit darstellt.

Sämtliche Argumente für und gegen Raubkopien bringen nichts, denn es interessiert beide Seiten nicht, es wird nichts ändern.



boober72 schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich, warum sich an diesem Thema
> so hoch gezogen wird... gibt es da nicht wichtigeres wie das Geld und
> der Gewinn schon reicher Menschen? Ich mein hier werden ja keine kleinen
> Omas im Park beklaut die ihre kleine Rente verlieren und dann den Monat
> ...



So ähnlich sehe ich das auch. Privates NICHT GEWERBLICHES Raubkopien ist vernachlässigbar, es ist einfach unmöglich es zu bekämpfen und man wird nichts dagegen machen können.

Ich finde letztendlich das größte Problem, dass Raubkopierer auch unter den Sozialen Schichten zu finden sind, welche sich den Erwerbs von Original Content locker leisten könnten. Und genau das halte ich für verwerflich, denn wenigstens diese Leute sollten den Anstand haben, wenn sie schon in Kohle "schwimmen" für ihre Software zu bezahlen, damit die Hersteller weiterhin Qualiftätssoftware produzieren können.

Aber erklärt mal dem ALG2 Empfänger oder dem Zeitarbeiter der 800 netto für Vollzeit nach Hause bringt, dass er gefälligst sparen soll für ein neues Spiel weil er ein Verbrechen begeht, wenn er die "arme" Content Lobby um ihren Gewinn bringt. Es wird von diesen Leuten kein Verständnis aufkommen für diese Problematik, und das verstehe ich angesichts ihrer Lage in der Gesellschaft voll und ganz.



TheChicky schrieb:


> Weißt du etwa, wieviele Entwicklerstudios schon zugemacht
> haben und die Leute dort ihre Arbeit verloren haben, wegen diesen
> 14jährigen und der Einstellung vieler Leute, dass Raubkopieren immer
> noch ein Kavaliersdelikt seien?
> Ich denke nicht.


Ach, und du weisst ganz genau und kannst es fundiert belegen, dass es wegen den Raubkopien ist und nicht wegen der mangelnden Qualität der Software oder schlicht und einfach an dem Grund, weil das Spiel am momentanen Markt vorbei entwickelt wurde?


----------



## DeadBody666 (2. Juli 2010)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin das sowas hier schon erwähnt wurde:

Ich kann mich noch gut an die Zeit erinnern als es in den Verpackungen noch alle mögliche Gimmicks und auch noch "geschriebene" Handbücher gab. Heutzutage bekommt man nur ne lieblos designte Pappschachtel (wenn überhaupt) in die Hand gedrückt und das Handbuch, wenn man es so nennen kann ist ne PDF!!
Ich glaube das viel mehr Leute in den Laden gehen würden wenn es mal wieder was in den Verpackungen gäbe. Ne Karte von dem Gebiet, ne Soundtrack CD oder sowas. Klar bekommt man solche Sachen noch aber meistens nur in den Special Editions.
Habe mir damals Monkey Island geholt und hatte sogar noch n kleines Monkey Island Comic dabei!
Wenn die Publisher den potentiellen Käufern einen Anreiz geben würden, sähe es bestimmt alles anders aus!

PS: 
Einem Bekannten wurde vorgeworfen er habe über ein Torrentnetzwerk etwas zum Upload freigegeben (Manny Marc - Atzin)! 
Er war beim Anwalt für Medienrecht und dieser sagte Ihm das das Runterladen nicht das Problem wäre! Das Problem bestünde darin, Dateien zum Upload freizugeben ohne die Genehmigung der Urheberrechts Inhaber!


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (2. Juli 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ich hab die Regeln nicht gemacht. So sind sie nun. Die Firmen würden sicher gerne etwas gegen das Verleihen an Freunde unternehmen, können sie aber nicht (hmmm, nur 3 mal aktivieren ist doch schon eine Maßnahme gegen das Vereihen)...
> 
> Das die Schadensberechung totaler Unfug ist ist klar. Ich war sogar der erste der dieses in diesem thread auf Seite 1 erwähnt hat


 Ich behaupte ja wie gesagt auch nich dass die Regeln anders sind. 
Ich bin auch wirklich kein großer Fan von "raub"kopien, auch wenn ich schon die ein oder andere gespielt habe, mir aber dann die spiele gekauft habe, wenn sie mir gefallen haben. Ich wollte nur nochmal bekräftigen, dass ich nicht verstehen kann wie hier der durch illegale Kopien verursachte schaden so nach oben gepusht wird. Ich finde da den etwas weiter oben genannten vergleich mit dem Auto das ich mir nicht leisten kann ein sehr lustiges beispiel: Der vergleich zur Kopie hinkt meines erachtens dermaßen, da ich bei einer Kopie(!) niemandem was wegnehme, wenn ich ein Auto klaue eben schon! (ok jetzt lese ich sicher gleich Kommentare von wegen geistigem Eigentum etc. aber ich nehm niemandem was weg, die Firma besitzt ihr Spiel weiterhin nur ich hab eben eine Kopie!  [wow das ist wie Magie, ich hab quasi dann das Auto aus dem Beispiel kopiert^^ ok das war jetzt nicht ernst gemeint] )


----------



## schnuersi (2. Juli 2010)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> ...Ich finde letztendlich das größte Problem, dass Raubkopierer auch unter den Sozialen Schichten zu finden sind, welche sich den Erwerbs von Original Content locker leisten könnten. Und genau das halte ich für verwerflich, denn wenigstens diese Leute sollten den Anstand haben, wenn sie schon in Kohle "schwimmen" für ihre Software zu bezahlen, damit die Hersteller weiterhin Qualiftätssoftware produzieren können.
> 
> Aber erklärt mal dem ALG2 Empfänger oder dem Zeitarbeiter der 800 netto für Vollzeit nach Hause bringt, ...



Erklär doch mal bitte dem Ingenieur der 50+ Stunden die Woche Arbeiten muß, auf Montage geschickt wird, so daß er seine Familie länger Zeit nicht zu Gesicht bekommt, daß er für etwas bezahlen soll, was jemand, der von seinen Sozialabgaben lebt sich einfach für umsonst saugt.

Das monatliche Einkommen ist keine Argumentationsgrundlage ob man sich Software saugt darf order nicht. Entweder keiner darf es oder alle.
Juristisch darf es keiner. Also sind entweder alle gleich schuldig oder nicht. Aber auf gar keinen Fall der eine ja der andere nein.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2010)

Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab die Regeln nicht gemacht. So sind sie nun. Die Firmen würden sicher gerne etwas gegen das Verleihen an Freunde unternehmen, können sie aber nicht (hmmm, nur 3 mal aktivieren ist doch schon eine Maßnahme gegen das Vereihen)...
> ...



Ja genau, jetzt kommt der "geistige Eigentum"-Post 

Computerspiele haben sich in den letzten 20 Jahren stark verändert. "Ghostbusters" auf dem C-64 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmvuH2QpXvc zu programmieren, da hat es einen C64 und einen Programmierer gebraucht. Spiele heute können locker mit Hollywood Produktionen mithalten.

Wie sollen die Firmen dieses Geld wieder einnehmen wenn jeder mit Deiner Einstellung rangeht sich "nur" eine Kopie zu ziehen, also das Spiel zu duplizieren, da es ja nicht stehlen ist da man dem Entwickler nichts wegnimmt?

Heutzutage ist das kopieren von Spielen dank Internet dermassen einfach. Wenn die Entwickler keinerlei Schutz (Gesetzt) für ihre Spiele hätten dann wären sie schön blöd weiter Spiele zu programmieren da sie ja nichts wirklich herstellen (im alten Sinne), alles was auf der Festplatte nachher ist sind bits und bytes, halt ihre Ideen.

Spieleentwickler verdienen ihr Geld im Endeffekt mit dem Verkauf ihrer Ideen. Und diese müssen natürlich, genau wie ein Auto, vor Diebstahl geschützt werden.


----------



## facopse (2. Juli 2010)

Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab die Regeln nicht gemacht. So sind sie nun. Die Firmen würden sicher gerne etwas gegen das Verleihen an Freunde unternehmen, können sie aber nicht (hmmm, nur 3 mal aktivieren ist doch schon eine Maßnahme gegen das Vereihen)...
> ...


Das kann ich nur unterschreiben.
Ein heruntergeladenes Spiel entspricht sagen wir mal ca. 50€ Schaden, laut Rechnung der Publisher.
50€ Schaden, weil das Spiel NICHT gekauft wurde, aber gekauft hätte werden sollen. 

Wie rechnet es sich beim Auto?
20.000 Euro Schaden, weil es NICHT gekauft wurde, aber gekauft hätte werden sollen.
Weitere 20.000 Euro Schaden, weil nun ein Auto weniger zum Verkauf steht.
Entspricht 40.000 Euro Schaden für den Diebstahl eines Autos im Wert von 20.000 Euro.
Irgendwie nicht ganz realistisch.

Jeder, der sich ein Spiel runterlädt, tut dies nicht ohne Grund.
A) Er kann sich das Spiel nicht leisten = Wo ist der Schaden? Der Publisher hätte so oder so kein Geld bekommen.
B) Er kann es sich erst leisten, wenn es billiger geworden ist. Wollte aber nicht so lange warten = In solchen Fällen müsste die Summe der Höhe des Schadens drastisch verringert werden, da der vermeintliche Käufer ohnehin niemals den Vollpreis, mit dem aber gerechnet wird, bezahlt hätte.
C) Er lädt es zum Test herunter und kauft es später = Kein Schaden.
D) Er sieht allgemein nicht ein etwas für Spiele zu bezahlen und lädt es, obwohl er es sonst gekauft hätte = hier ist der Schaden gerechtfertigt

Wäre es möglich, Punkte A) bis D) auszuwerten, würden die Schadenssummen ganz anders aussehen. Einfach die Anzahl der illegalen Downloads mit dem Vollpreis des Spiels zu multiplizieren sagt rein gar nichts aus. Punkt.


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich hab die Regeln nicht gemacht. So sind sie nun. Die Firmen würden sicher gerne etwas gegen das Verleihen an Freunde unternehmen, können sie aber nicht (hmmm, nur 3 mal aktivieren ist doch schon eine Maßnahme gegen das Vereihen)...
> ...


 Natürlich ist dem Programmierer was *weg*gekommen und zwar die 
Arbeitskosten
zur
 Entwicklung des Programms, die nicht entsprechend 
entlohnt 
wurden
Die
 Leistung wurde genutzt, aber nicht bezahlt. Der Umsatz 
wurde nicht 
gemacht.


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2010)

Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> Ich finde da den etwas weiter oben genannten vergleich mit dem Auto das ich mir nicht leisten kann ein sehr lustiges beispiel: Der vergleich zur Kopie hinkt meines erachtens dermaßen, da ich bei einer Kopie(!) niemandem was wegnehme, wenn ich ein Auto klaue eben schon! (ok jetzt lese ich sicher gleich Kommentare von wegen geistigem Eigentum etc. aber ich nehm niemandem was weg, die Firma besitzt ihr Spiel weiterhin nur ich hab eben eine Kopie!  [wow das ist wie Magie, ich hab quasi dann das Auto aus dem Beispiel kopiert^^ ok das war jetzt nicht ernst gemeint] )


Wenn man Autos downloaden und per Datenlaserstream-Kanone  zu Materie werden lassen könnte, würden es die Leute auch tun. Man hätte hier auch niemadenm was weggenommen, sondern hätte nur eine Datenkopie erstellt.

Frei nach dem Motto aus der dummen Anti Raubkopiererwerbung "You wouldn´t Download a Car?", Antwort "I would, if I had the possibily to do it!"   

Ne jetzt mal im ernst, der Vegleich ist Schwachsinn hoch 4.


----------



## Prof-G (2. Juli 2010)

mcbench schrieb:


> Prof-G schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wir leben im Jahr 2010 und nur die größten Trottel kaufen sich noch Vollpreisspiele für 30,- bis 50,-€ !
> ...


Eine kontrovers geführte Diskussion besteht eben aus verschiedenen Meinungen, und wer mit der Wahrheit nicht zurecht kommt, der braucht sich nicht daran zu beteiligen.

Zur "Geiz ist Geil" Generation zähle ich mich bestimmt nicht, denn Abseits von Raubkopierern und Vollpreistiteln, gibt es noch Spiele die unter der General Public Licence (GPL) veröffentlicht werden. Demnach sind sie legal kostenlos spielbar und bei entsprechenden Kenntnissen kann sich der Spieler sogar an den vielfältigen Entwicklungsebenen beteiligen.

Und wenn es nach der Wertschöpfung geht, sind diese Spiele den Vollpreistiteln meilenweit voraus.

*die Neiddebatte*

Auf Leute die sich zum Beispiel COD:MW2 zum Vollpreis gekauft haben, bin ich mit Sicherheit nicht neidisch sondern habe eher Mitleid.  
Desweiteren werden Vollpreisspiele ja nur von Spielern gekauft, die sich ihren Lebensunterhalt nicht selbst erarbeiten müssen.
Also Schüler und Harz4 Empfänger, denn fremdes Geld sitzt eben lockerer als das eigene. Außerdem wird diese Art von Käuferschaft von der Werbeindustrie dahingehend bearbeitet, daß sie am Stockholm Syndrom leidet und sich mit den *finanziellen Peinigern* solidarisiert.

schönes Wochenende


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2010)

schnuersi schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Erklär doch mal bitte dem Ingenieur der 50+ Stunden die Woche Arbeiten muß, auf Montage geschickt wird, so daß er seine Familie länger Zeit nicht zu Gesicht bekommt, daß er für etwas bezahlen soll, was jemand, der von seinen Sozialabgaben lebt sich einfach für umsonst saugt.
> ...


Ich habe NIE gesat, dass es für arme Leute legitim wäre oder eine Argumentationsgrundlage sei. Es ist aber das, was die Menschen gefühlt erleben und wie es in ihren Köpfen eingeprägt ist, teilweise auch angesichts der sozialen Schieflagen aus völlig nachvollziehbaren motiven.

Ich bleib dabei, ich halte es für deutlich asozialer sich als Gutverdiener die ganze Software zu saugen, als wenn man nicht gerade mit Kohle gesegnet ist. Im gleichen Zuge gebe ich aber hiermit keinen Freibrief an die armen Leute, sich alles legitim saugen zu dürfen.


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

facopse schrieb:


> Jeder, der sich ein Spiel runterlädt, tut dies nicht ohne Grund.
> A) Er kann sich das Spiel nicht leisten = Wo ist der Schaden? Der Publisher hätte so oder so kein Geld bekommen.
> B) Er kann es sich erst leisten, wenn es billiger geworden ist. Wollte aber nicht so lange warten = In solchen Fällen müsste die Summe der Höhe des Schadens drastisch verringert werden, da der vermeintliche Käufer ohnehin niemals den Vollpreis, mit dem aber gerechnet wird, bezahlt hätte.
> C) Er lädt es zum Test herunter und kauft es später = Kein Schaden.
> ...


es gibt keinen grund sich die spiele illeagl zu besorgen,das sind nur ausreden um es sich schön zu reden

A)
games/spiele sind luxusgüter die man sich kaufen kann wenn man das geld hat,wenn man kein geld hat kann man sich keinen luxus leisten

B)wie wäre es mal mit sparen "oh game yxz kommt in 2-3 monaten reaus ,ok ich leg jetzt immer einen kleinen teil des geldes weg"


C)auch kein grund demos,testberiche usw.


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja genau, jetzt kommt der "geistige Eigentum"-Post
> 
> Computerspiele haben sich in den letzten 20 Jahren stark verändert. "Ghostbusters" auf dem C-64 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmvuH2QpXvc zu programmieren, da hat es einen C64 und einen Programmierer gebraucht. Spiele heute können locker mit Hollywood Produktionen mithalten.
> 
> ...


Es ist aber den Leuten die kopieren herzlichst egal, ob sie nun damals das Ghostbuster für den C64 kopiert haben mit 3000$ Entwicklungskosten oder einen Blockbuster wie GTA IV mit 10.000.000$ Entwicklungskosten aus dem Internet saugen.

Für viele bleibt es das selbe, eine Kopie wie damals die Aufnahme vom Radio, die VHS Kopie oder das Brennen einer DVD mit Clone und Any DVD.

Und nu? Was willste machen? Alle kriminalisieren? Hausdurchsuchungen bei allen die mehr als 10 GB Datenvolumen beim Provider haben? Netzsperren? UNSINN!! Man kann nichts machen, solange sich grundlegend nicht was am ganzen System ändernt.


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> schnuersi schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RonTaboga schrieb:
> ...



schau dir doch mal die ganzen posts hier im forum ,wo der großteil sagt,"wenn man kein geld hat kann man sie auch runterladen"

bzw. der großteil nimmt die Argumentationsgrundlage "weil kein geld da ist"


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

Prof-G schrieb:


> Desweiteren werden Vollpreisspiele ja nur von
> Spielern gekauft, die sich ihren Lebensunterhalt nicht selbst erarbeiten
> müssen.



*kopftisch*
bildzeitungkommentar


----------



## velja (2. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht war ich ein bisschen Voreilig mit meiner Meinung, bei diesen Raubkopierer Zahlen, kann ich verstehen das es kopierschutz gibt, das doofe ist nur das der ehrliche Käufer von Modern warfare 2 der dumme ist. Trotzdem  sollte es möglich sein das Spiel zu kopieren ein Backup zu machen für den erlichen Käufer und für den pricaten Bereich, und größzügige Demos, wie zu Shareware Zeiten, das würde ich mir wünschen.


----------



## DeadBody666 (2. Juli 2010)

Wer angeblich so arm ist, das er sich kein Spiel für 50€ kaufen kann, hat mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht das Geld um sich einen Rechner zu kaufen der den Hardwareanforderungen der aktuellsten Spielen entspricht! 
Also warum sollte er sich das Spiel dann überhaupt ziehen???


----------



## schnuersi (2. Juli 2010)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Ich habe NIE gesat, dass es für arme Leute legitim wäre oder eine Argumentationsgrundlage sei. Es ist aber das, was die Menschen gefühlt erleben und wie es in ihren Köpfen eingeprägt ist, teilweise auch angesichts der sozialen Schieflagen aus völlig nachvollziehbaren motiven.
> 
> Ich bleib dabei, ich halte es für deutlich asozialer sich als Gutverdiener die ganze Software zu saugen, als wenn man nicht gerade mit Kohle gesegnet ist. Im gleichen Zuge gebe ich aber hiermit keinen Freibrief an die armen Leute, sich alles legitim saugen zu dürfen.


Soso Du bist also Kommunist...
dann müßtest Du aber Computerspiele als konterrevoluzionären Eskapismuß grundweg ablehnen! Und Raubkopien als aktive Bekämpfung des kapitalistischen Systems grundweg bejaen (solange sie nicht zu obrigem Zweck genutzt werden).

Mir, als das was man heute Gutverdiener, nennt geht dieses neidmotivierte geseiere "ich hab kein Geld also darf ich alles ohne zu bezahlen" absolut gegen den Strich.
Ich muß mich auch jeden morgen um halb sieben aus dem Bette quälen und bei dieser Affenhitze weiterarbeiten (ich schreibe diesen Beitrag von meinem Arbeitsplatz aus). Ich würde auch lieber im Park abhängen und Bierchen zischen oder den ganzen Tag computerspielen.
Und weil ich soooooo dämlich bin und arbeiten gehe, werde ich dann noch bestraft und muß Steuern und Sozialabgaben abdrücken.
Um den ganzen die Krone auf zu setzten glauben die Leute, denen dieses Geld zu gute kommt, dann ihre illegalen Tätigkeiten damit legitimieren zu müssen das sie weniger Geld haben.
Dazu fällt mir nur noch das Brecht Zitat ein:
"Ich kann gar nicht soviel Fressen wie ich kotzen möchte!"

Es ist nicht meine Schuld oder die eines der anderen bösen Besserverdiener, daß Leute die sich in der Schule nicht viel Mühe gemacht, haben keinen guten Job bekommen. Genausowenig wie wir was dafür können wer in welchem sozialen Umfeld aufgewachsen ist. Trotzdem meint jeder wir müßten dafür bestraft werden.

Ich wünsche euch daß ihr mal das bekommt, was man einen guten Job nennt. Über 40 Stunden arbeiten, Verantwortung tragen das volle Programm...
und sich dann blöde Sprüche und Verachtung gefallen lassen müssen.


----------



## facopse (2. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> facopse schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Jeder, der sich ein Spiel runterlädt, tut dies nicht ohne Grund.
> ...


Ich habe keinesfalls versucht, illegales Herunterladen zu rechtfertigen.
Meine Beispiele beziehen sich ganz alleine auf die Mathematik. Um es noch mal deutlicher zu machen:

A) Das Spiel wäre so oder so nicht gekauft worden - der Publisher hätte so oder so kein Geld bekommen - dem Publisher wurde nichts weggenommen, das er jmd anders hätte verkaufen können = kein Schaden

B) Das Spiel wäre beispielsweise für 10 € anstatt für 50 € gekauft worden. Der Publisher rechnet bei seinen Schadenssummen aber mit dem Vollpreis. Darum ist in Fall B die Rechnung des Publishers ein weiteres Mal nicht richtig, denn der Schaden pro Spiel beträgt hier 10 €, nicht 50.

C) Das Spiel wurde gekauft. Es besteht kein Schaden.

Jetzt verstanden?


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Wer angeblich so arm ist, das er sich kein Spiel für 50€ kaufen kann, hat mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht das Geld um sich einen Rechner zu kaufen der den Hardwareanforderungen der aktuellsten Spielen entspricht!
> Also warum sollte er sich das Spiel dann überhaupt ziehen???


das ist ja gerade das komische,was ich nicht verstehe ,die leute haben massig geld fürn pc,blurayplayer,flatscreen und und aber geld für software um die hardware zu nutzen wollen sie nicht ausgeben


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2010)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Wer angeblich so arm ist, das er sich kein Spiel für 50€ kaufen kann, hat mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht das Geld um sich einen Rechner zu kaufen der den Hardwareanforderungen der aktuellsten Spielen entspricht!
> Also warum sollte er sich das Spiel dann überhaupt ziehen???


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich kenne bspw. einen H4 Empfänger, der hat gerade von seinen Eltern einen Athlon II X4 Quad Core 640@3.0 mit 4GB DDR3 Ram und einer HD5770 geschenkt bekommen. Da lässt sich doch wohl jetzt und noch lange alles drauf zocken was das Herz begehrt. Er hat eine DSL16000er Leitung und zieht alles an Filmen, Musik, Spielen und Software was geht. Er hatte auch schon alle Windows Versionen als Raubkopie gehabt (aktuell Windows 7 Ultimate   )

Und das ist nicht alles. Was ist mit den Leuten, welche Arbeitslose werden und ihre Rechner noch aus besseren Zeiten haben. Es gibt genug Leute, die kein Geld für Games, aber dafür fette Rechner haben.

Oder die Leute, welche all ihr erspartes in den Rechner packen und nachher kein Geld für Originale haben.


----------



## facopse (2. Juli 2010)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> DeadBody666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wer angeblich so arm ist, das er sich kein Spiel für 50€ kaufen kann, hat mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch nicht das Geld um sich einen Rechner zu kaufen der den Hardwareanforderungen der aktuellsten Spielen entspricht!
> ...


   Das sind aber komplizierte Beispiele 
Wie schauts denn mit dem ganz einfachen Schüler aus, der zum Geburtstag oder zu Weihnachten nen PC geschenkt bekommen hat und sich mit seinen 30 Euro Taschengeld nicht jedes Spiel leisten kann, das er gerne hätte?


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

facopse schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DeadBody666 schrieb:
> ...


vielleicht mal verzichten und sparen oder sich einen schülerjob/ferienjob besorgen viel zeit haben sie ja wenn man so hört das schüler an einen tag ein spiel durchzoggen,
btw ich frage mich dann auch was ein schüler unter 18 mit cod:mw2 oder rdr will was eh ab 18 freigeben ist,wobei die eltern mal wieder gepennt haben 



> Aber erklärt mal dem ALG2 Empfänger oder dem Zeitarbeiter der 800
> netto für Vollzeit nach Hause bringt, dass er gefälligst sparen soll für
> ein neues Spiel weil er ein Verbrechen begeht, wenn er die "arme"
> Content Lobby um ihren Gewinn bringt. Es wird von diesen Leuten kein
> ...



wie kommt denn ein zeitarbeiter an einen pc der ca.300-800euro kostet ohne zu sparen?


----------



## Pinna (2. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> wenn man so hört das schüler an einen tag ein spiel durchzoggen,


Naja, bei der Storylänge der heutigen Spiele ist an einem Tag durchzocken kein Problem mehr.


----------



## schnuersi (2. Juli 2010)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Ich kenne bspw. einen H4 Empfänger, der hat gerade von seinen Eltern einen Athlon II X4 Quad Core 640@3.0 mit 4GB DDR3 Ram und einer HD5770 geschenkt bekommen...
> 
> Und das ist nicht alles. Was ist mit den Leuten, welche Arbeitslose werden und ihre Rechner noch aus besseren Zeiten haben. Es gibt genug Leute, die kein Geld für Games, aber dafür fette Rechner haben.
> 
> Oder die Leute, welche all ihr erspartes in den Rechner packen und nachher kein Geld für Originale haben.


Dann sollte man ihm die Leistung kürzen bzw komplett enziehen und er sollte das verkaufen müssen und davon Leben.

In den anderen beiden Fällen haben die nicht zu wenig Geld sondern sie können damit nicht umgehen.

Ich kann zwar einen Porsche kaufen aber auf dauer werden mich die Kosten auffressen. Also tue ich es nicht obwohl ich den Porsche schon gerne hätte. Das sieht irgentwie jeder als normales Verhalten an.
Ich könnte auch einfach Versicherung, Steuer und Sprit nicht bezahlen und trotzdem Porsche fahren. Da sieht aber jeder sofort ein das es nicht in Ordnung ist.
Genauso verhält es sich mit jemandem der zwar einen Computer hat aber kein Geld für Spiele. Das ist dann einfach so. Nur weil man die Möglichkeit hätte zu spielen läßt sich davon noch lange kein Anspruch ableiten.


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (2. Juli 2010)

"Ja genau, jetzt kommt der "geistige 
Eigentum"-Post     "

Ich hoffe mal dass du die sache mit dem geistigen Eigentum auch eher etwas augenzwinkernd siehst.

Aber natürlich hast du recht mit der Aussage dass Spiele mit Hollywood langsam gleichziehen und sich die spiele finanzieren müssen. Ich kauf mir die spiele ja auch und halte auch nichts von leuten die Spiele runterladen anstatt sie zu kaufen. Aber ich finde es nicht so schlimm wenn sich jemand ein spiel als "Demo" saugt oder mal ein spiel das ihn eigentlich nich so interessiert aus langeweile saugt weil grad zb nix gescheites im Fernsehen läuft. Ich bin der Meinung dass dem Entwickler damit nicht geschadet wird, da er das Spiel sowieso nicht gekauft hätte bzw (im Demo Fall) sich das Spiel evtl später kauft wenns ihm gefällt.

"Wie rechnet es sich beim Auto?
20.000 
Euro Schaden, weil es NICHT gekauft wurde, aber gekauft hätte werden 
sollen.
Weitere 20.000 Euro Schaden, weil nun ein Auto weniger zum 
Verkauf steht.
Entspricht 40.000 Euro Schaden für den Diebstahl eines
 Autos im Wert von 20.000 Euro.
Irgendwie nicht ganz realistisch."

Geniale rechnung, gefällt mir^^

PS. die tolle rechtschreibkorrektur an meinem handy macht meine Groß und kleinschreibung am PC vollkommen kaputt!!!!


----------



## facopse (2. Juli 2010)

@ thurius:

Mal so ganz grundsätzlich... Geh bitte nicht ständig davon aus, dass ich oder jemand anders versucht, illegales Herunterladen zu rechtfertigen! Mein erstes Beispiel, das du kritisiert hast, war rein mathematischer Natur und nichts anderes. Mein zweites Beispiel war lediglich die Erwähnung einer sehr raubkopieanfälligen Gruppe. 
Versuch bitte erst zu verstehen, was du liest, bevor du "das Thema verfehlst" .


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2010)

schnuersi schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dann sollte man ihm die Leistung kürzen bzw komplett enziehen und er sollte das verkaufen müssen und davon Leben.
> ...


Der Rechner hat um die 600 Euro gekostet, ich glaube, dass das noch eh unter die Vermögensfreibeträge fällt. Und ausserdem wird die Arge hier niemals etwas nachweisen können und niemand wird so blöd sein, und so etwas freiwillig angeben um sich selber zu schaden  

Dein vergleich mit dem Porsche hinkt. Es kostet ausser Strom nichts, einen guten PC zu unterhalten. Rein theoretisch kann man sich auch Linux und andere ausschliesslich als Free Ware geltende Software nutzen.

Für einen PC fallen also keine richtigen Fixkosten an, wie für ein Auto.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2010)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> Und nu? Was willste machen? Alle kriminalisieren? Hausdurchsuchungen bei allen die mehr als 10 GB Datenvolumen beim Provider haben? Netzsperren? UNSINN!! Man kann nichts machen, solange sich grundlegend nicht was am ganzen System ändernt.


Unterschreib 

Das Problem ist nur, wie ändern... *überleg*

Auf der Playstation 3 kann man doch nicht raubkopieren oder? Könnte man die Vorgehensweise dort nicht auch bei einem PC anwenden? Ich kenn mich da nicht so aus.


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (2. Juli 2010)

doch kann man schon. aber ich glaub da geht die garantie verloren.


----------



## Lurelein (2. Juli 2010)

Vordack schrieb:


> RonTaboga schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Und nu? Was willste machen? Alle kriminalisieren? Hausdurchsuchungen bei allen die mehr als 10 GB Datenvolumen beim Provider haben? Netzsperren? UNSINN!! Man kann nichts machen, solange sich grundlegend nicht was am ganzen System ändernt.
> ...


Jupp PS3 ist Raupkopierer frei. Das liegt aber auch daran das die PS3 auf Power CPUs setzt. Also keine klassischen Desktop CPUs.

@Bofrostmann18: Du meinst die x360. Das geht aber mittlerweile auch ohne Garantieverlust.


----------



## Vordack (2. Juli 2010)

Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> "Ja genau, jetzt kommt der "geistige
> Eigentum"-Post       "
> 
> Ich hoffe mal dass du die sache mit dem geistigen Eigentum auch eher etwas augenzwinkernd siehst.
> ...



Da stimme ich Dir zu.


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

facopse schrieb:


> @ thurius:
> 
> Mal so ganz grundsätzlich... Geh bitte nicht ständig davon aus, dass ich oder jemand anders versucht, illegales Herunterladen zu rechtfertigen! Mein erstes Beispiel, das du kritisiert hast, war rein mathematischer Natur und nichts anderes. Mein zweites Beispiel war lediglich die Erwähnung einer sehr raubkopieanfälligen Gruppe.
> Versuch bitte erst zu verstehen, was du liest, bevor du "das Thema verfehlst" .


Mit dieser miesen Berechnung will sich doch nur der Einzelne die Seele 
reinwaschen, daß er mit seiner kleinen Kopie ja niemandem weh getan hat.
 Und genau daß ist der Grund für eine hohe Kopierquote.
Mich interessiert in diesem Fall tatsächlich nicht, wieviel eine 
Softwarefirma mehr ohne Kopien verdienen könnte. Mir geht es darum daß 
ein Einzelner nicht mal für ein Spiel bezahlt ,sondern 
es klaut. Es ist ein Diebstahl, weil ich habe genommen, ohne zu zahlen. 
Die Behauptung, daß nichts “fehlt”, ist einfach falsch – dem Verkäufer 
fehlt das Geld. Ende.

liegt wohl auch daran das ich eine ZERO-TOLERANCE Meinung zu illegalen Kopien von DVD, Games, Music etc. habe
 und es einfach _*Respektlos*_ ist sich eine leistung zu erschleichen wo andere arbeitszeit investieren
 Im Laden trauen sie sich nicht etwas zu klauen aber anonym entsteht 
kein Schaden???

- Wenn so viele Spiele so schlecht sind, oder zu viel kosten, warum 
müssen dann die Kopierer diese Spiele unbedingt haben?
- Denkt jemand an die Grafiker und Programmierer, die Monate für die 
Software arbeiten? Kein Schaden, würde es nicht kaufen bla bla bla… die liebslings ausrede der Kopierer
wenn ich so durch die Kommentare scrolle beschleicht mich ein nicht 
unerheblicher Würgereiz!
“Ich will illegale Kopien ja nicht rechtfertigen es ensteht ja kein aber…” “Die 80% hätten 
eh nicht gekauft”

Was soll sowas?
Wir schreiben hier über eine verdammt nochmal illegale Handlung! Es 
spielt doch nicht die geringste Geige, ob die Programmierer mit den 
bezahlten Downloads immer noch genug Geld verdienen oder das Spiel 
populärer weil weiter verbreitet wird. Ob uns Konzerne um unser Geld 
betrügen oder erleichtern wollen, ob der H4 besser zu verstehen ist, als
 der Berufstätige usw. Ganz toll auch juristisch belegte Argumente: 
Werkvertrag, Werkliefervertrag, Kaufvertrag! Die sollen einen Vergleich 
aushebeln, können aber mit Sicherheit nicht zeigen, das grundsätzlich 
alles gesaugte legal ist, und das kein Urheberrecht mehr existiert.



Anderseits frage ich mich, wieso man sich eine Konsol/PC kauft wenn man 
direkt weiss, dass man sich Spiele nicht leisten kann oder aus “Spaß” 
raubkopiert. 
In der Hinsicht sind leider jeder Industrie die Hände gebunden, denn es 
wird immer Idioten geben, die der Meinung sind, harte Arbeit unbezahlt 
in Anspruch zu nehmen. 
Das Argument mit dem “ich probiers aus und kaufs mir wenn es gut ist”, 
ist sicherlich in den seltesten Fällen wirklich der Fall. 

Mich fasziniert, dass viele Kopierer sich als zornige Racheengel 
aufspielen, die meinen, die Content-Industrie für die mangelnde Qualität
 der Spiele bestrafen zu müssen, indem sie die Produkte nur kopieren – 
Newsflash: Bestrafen kann man auch einfach durch Nichtkaufen.
Kopierexzesse sind mir aus C64-Zeiten durchaus noch bekannt. Bei 
pubertierenden Jungs kommt da neben dem chronischen Geldmangel 
sicherlich noch der Reiz des Verbotenen dazu – wie bei anderen das 
Ansehen von Ab-18-Horrorfilmen oder dem Rauchen auf dem Schulklo.
Die Zeiten haben sich mittlerweile allerdings geändert. Zum einen 
haben wir gegenwärtig eine relativ gut funktionierende Demokultur in der
 Spieleindustrie. Dass man also kopiert, weil man ein Spiel ausprobieren
 will, halte ich für ein ausgemachtes Bullshit-Argument.

Wenn tatsächlich mal ein Anbieter kein Demo zur Verfügung stellt mach 
ich mir halt meine Gedanken und kauf mir das Produkt sicherheitshalber 
erst einmal nicht.

Der andere Punkt: Die wesentlich bessere Möglichkeit zum Preisvergleich 
bzw. dem Gebrauchtmarkt via Ebay oder Amazon-Marktplatz.

Es handelt sich hier um eine ähnliche Situation wie mit der 
Musik-Piraterie: Die “Kopie” ist vom “Original” nicht zu unterscheiden, 
der “Rechteinhaber” wird für sein “Produkt” nicht entlohnt, der 
Allgemeinheit sind die Preise für die Originale zu hoch und benutzen 
dies als Ausrede, die Imitate zu kaufen.
Ist das jetzt okayer als Filme/Spiele/sonstwas zu Raubmorden? Wenn 
ja, warum dann nicht auch alles andere? Wenn nein, warum wird es dann 
toleriert?

Erschreckt hat mich persönlich die Auswertung zu “World of Goo” wo für 
mich erstmals nachvollziehbar nachgewiesen wurde, dass ein Indie Game, 
zum kleinen Preis auf dem PC trotzdem eine 90% Dunkelquote blüht.

Wir müssen die Raubkopierer mit der Frage konfrontieren, wovon in 
Zukunft Kreative, Wissenschaftler, Künstler, Programmierer und andere 
Dienstleister leben sollen, wenn ihr Wissen, ihre Kunst frei kopiert 
werden.

Es ist schlimm, wie sehr das Unrechtsbewusstsein bei den Leuten fehlt, 
wenn es um das Kopieren und illegale Herunterladen von Software, Spielen
 und generell Unterhaltungsmedien geht. Es sieht fast so aus, als ob 
Spaß und Unterhaltung für den Einzelnen nichts kosten DARF …
Die Ursache des Kopierens liegt doch auf der Hand. Hier geht es weder
 um zu teure Spiele, noch um zu viele lausige Spiele – kopiert wird doch
 einfach weil’s geht und viele Leute einfach nicht dazu bereit sind, für
 eine Leistung zu bezahlen.
Warum werden Filme kopiert? Weil sich die Leute die Kinokarte oder 
den Preis für eine DVD nicht leisten können? Warum wird Musik kopiert? 
Weil sich die Leute den Song für 99 Cent oder das Album für 10 Euro 
nicht leisten können? Quatsch. Weil kopieren, cracken und illegal 
downloaden nichts kostet und die Leute sich die Bezahlung dieser 
Leistungen und Artikel nicht leisten WOLLEN.
Ich habe eine riesige Bücher-, CD-, DVD-, Blu Ray- und 
Spiele-Sammlung zu Hause, weil ich mir wirklich ALLES, was mich 
interessiert nach eingehender, vorheriger Information (was ja heutzutage
 wirklich kein Problem darstellt, weil man überall im Netz oder im 
“richtigen Leben” probelesen, -hören, -spielen kann) kaufe.  Auf der 
anderen Seite weiß ich aber auch von vielen Leuten, die nicht einen 
einzigen Cent für ein Lied, einen Film oder ein Spiel ausgeben würden 
und da kann man mit denen auch diskutieren, bis man schwarz wird. 
Scheint für manche Leute eine Prinzipfrage zu sein.


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (2. Juli 2010)

@Lurelein
Ups, du hast recht. Sorry das ich unfug geschrieben hab. Man lernt doch immer wieder was neues. Und: Sony, ich bin beeindruckt!
da werd ich doch gleich mal nachkucken warum da nichts kopiert wird, bin ich jetzt schon etwas neugierig.

PS es heißt übrigens Bofrostmann1860 das wird hier nur komischer weise abgeschnitten^^


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RonTaboga schrieb:
> ...


bei der ps3 liegt es eher daran das ein geschlossenes system ist und man einen hard-und software schlüssel benutz

Einerseits gibts die Pre-Boot-Informationen. Die werden auf die 
Festplatte geladen - steht halt drinnen welches Spiel das ist usw.

Dann gibts noch immer den Key auf dem Rohling, welchen man nicht 
fälschen kann, da er nicht draufgebrannt, sondern draufgepresst wurde.


----------



## facopse (2. Juli 2010)

Lurelein schrieb:


> Vordack schrieb:
> 
> 
> > RonTaboga schrieb:
> ...


   Was sind denn Power CPUs?    Du meinst PowerPC.
Die PS3 verfügt über keine PowerPC Architektur, sondern Cell.
Die 360 nutzt PowerPC Cpus   
Aber das ist auch nicht der Grund, warum Raubkopien nie möglich waren.
Soweit ich weiß, liegt es 1. an den Blu-Rays, die irgendeine Prägung beim Pressen erhalten, die kein Brenner nachahmen kann und 2. an der höchst komplizierten Architektur der gesamten Konsole, die aufgrunddessen bisher nicht gehackt werden konnte.


----------



## facopse (2. Juli 2010)

kann meinen vorherigen Eintrag nicht korrigieren.. "Bearbeiten"-Button funzt nicht. Im letzten Satz fehlt das Wörtchen "gehackt".


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (2. Juli 2010)

hab mich jetzt mal n bisschen umgesehen, gibt wohl schon n paar möglichkeiten was zu kopieren, die lohnen sich aber nicht (blueray und brenner sehr teuer) und ausserdem sind wohl ps3 spiele immer nur mit der aktuellsten firmware spielbar, weshalb ein hack nicht lange hällt weil sony halt dann ne neue fw rausbringt. 
Bin mir aber bei all dem nich sehr sicher, hab des alles nur aus diversen foren und n paar newsseiten die ich vorher noch nie gesehen hab. Ich bin halt kein ps3 spieler unnd hab kaum ahnung davon.


----------



## facopse (2. Juli 2010)

@ turius


> liegt wohl daran das ich eine ZERO-TOLERANCE Meinung zu illegalen Kopien von DVD, Games, Music etc. habe
> und es einfach _*Respektlos*_ ist sich eine leistung zu erschleichen wo andere arbeitszeit investieren
> Im Laden trauen sie sich nicht etwas zu klauen aber anonym entsteht
> kein Schaden???
> ...


Das kann ich so unterschreiben.
Aber bitte sieh doch einfach ein, dass ich niemals versucht habe, die Taten der Raubkopierer zu rechtfertigen, nur weil ich ein paar Gründe genannt habe, warum es manche tun.
Dass Schaden entsteht, habe ich ebenfalls nie bestritten. Meine Rechnung sollte lediglich darstellen, dass der Schaden wesentlich geringer sein MUSS, als er von den Providern herausposaunt wird. Man kann nur eben die Punkte, die ich angesprochen habe, nicht überprüfen. Genau genommen kann man überhaupt keine Prognose aufstellen, wie hoch der Schaden durch Raubkopiererei ist. Man kann lediglich sagen, dass er definitiv nicht so hoch ist, wie er von den Providern angegeben wird, denn diese Angabe gibt den maximal möglichen Schaden an.
Es kann nämlich kein Mensch auf diesem Planeten sagen, wie viele der Raubkopierer sich das Spiel tatsächlich gekauft hätten. 

Bevor du glaubst, dass ich wieder versuche, irgendwas zu rechtfertigen, lies bitte alles nochmal ganz objektiv durch und schalte während des Lesens den technischen Teil deines Gehirns an und den emotionalen Teil aus


----------



## fiumpf (2. Juli 2010)

Prof-G schrieb:


> Desweiteren werden Vollpreisspiele ja nur von Spielern
> gekauft, die sich ihren Lebensunterhalt nicht selbst erarbeiten müssen.
> Also
> 
> ...


Liest du eigentlich vor dem Posten den Bullshit durch den du hier verzapfst? Du schreibst _"nur die größten Trottel kaufen Spiele für 30-50 Euro als Vollpreis-Titel"_.... Dafür schrammst du haarscharf an deiner zweiten Verwarnung vorbei! Noch so ein Ding und du kannst deinen Account hier einmotten. Alles klar?!
@deine Aussage oben: Zu viel Stammtisch-Polemik um darauf zu antworten.




Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es nicht so schlimm wenn sich jemand ein
> spiel als "Demo" saugt oder mal ein spiel das ihn eigentlich nich so
> interessiert aus langeweile saugt weil grad zb nix gescheites im
> Fernsehen läuft. Ich bin der Meinung dass dem Entwickler damit nicht
> ...


   Traurig zu sehen, unter welchen Voraussetzungen Raubkopieren als Lappalie angesehen wird. Klar entstehen dem Entwickler keine Ausgaben durch die Raubkopie des Gelangweilten, er hätte aber Gebühren kassiert weil jemand seine Software nutzt.


----------



## DarthDevil (2. Juli 2010)

boober72 schrieb:


> Also wem entsteht denn wirklich am Ende ein schaden? Es wird wenn überhaupt der Gewinn verkleinert der ganz oben ankommt.  Wegen Raubkopien allein schließt kein Studio und kein Programmierer wird dadurch schlechter bezahlt, das entsteht alles schon durch die Verträge im Vorfelde und vor jeder Raubkopie!
> Irgend ein Geldsack kann einmal weniger Golfen gehen...


oh der arme, das ist ja mal wirklich traurig....xD. aber so was halte ich jedenfalls für realistischer als das irgendwelche studios geschlossen werden deswegen. man braucht sich ja nur mal die spieleindustrie anzusehen wie die sich entwickelt hat. aus kleinen entwicklern mit einer hand voll programmierer sind inzwischen milliardenkonzerne geworden, die verkaufszahlen sind höher als früher, die spieleindustrie wächst und wächst und da jammern die immer rum die hersteller gehen pleite...sehr witzig muss ich schon sagen. wenn man immer mehr geld durch raubkopierer verliert, wo bitte kommt dann das geld für spiele her die um ein tausendfaches teurer sind als vor 20 jahren, die gewinne trotz dieser kosten auch noch höher werden, wie soll das gehen wenn doch schon seit jahrzehnten alle wegen den bösen raubkopieren in den ruin getrieben werden?



boober72 schrieb:


> Das Thema wird nur vorgeschoben und wie man immer wieder sieht, mit Erfolg.
> Letztlich war die weitergabe von Software unter der Hand auch schon immer Werbung


ganz genau. wenn irgendjemand versucht mir etwas so energisch einzureden wie es hier von der industrie getan wird hab ich sowieso immer großes misstrauen, dafür hat das prinzip "sagt etwas nur oft genug und die leute werdens schon glauben" schon in vielen bereichen dazu geführt das die mehrheit eine lüge glaubt da könnte man so viele beispiele nennen.



boober72 schrieb:


> Oder warum liefern sich die Firmen wohl alle Patentstreitigkeiten... weil die alle brav und legal arbeiten?
> Wenn man mal so durch deutsche Firmen läuft, stößt man überall auf Lizenzmissbrauch und Raubkopien.


richtig, die ganzen firmen sind warscheinlich noch viel schlimmer als irgendein raubkopierer es je sein könnte. die scheren sich doch einen dreck um die gesetze wenn sie für sich einen vorteil rausschlagen können, wenn die für einen gesetzesverstoß zB ne strafe von 10000€ zahlen müssen, im gegenzug aber 50000€ verdienen, dann wird das gemacht. wenn man in lizenzbedingungen dinge reinschreibt die rechtlich gesehen unzulässig sind, dann wird das auch getan, weil man davon ausgeht das der durchschnittskunde das sowieso nicht weiß und davon ausgeht das gilt was da steht auch wenns nicht so ist. und raubkopien werden auch von der softwareindustrie benutzt so ist es ja nicht. hab ich nicht letztens erst gelesen das sony dabei erwischt wurde? aber nach außen so tun als wäre das ja so böse das man die leute am besten einsperren sollte. und solche unternehmen soll man dann allen ernstes noch für voll nehmen wenn sie die ganze zeit mit rumjammern verschwenden anstatt sich auf wichtige dinge zu konzentrieren?



boober72 schrieb:


> Manchmal frag ich mich, warum sich an diesem Thema so hoch gezogen wird... gibt es da nicht wichtigeres wie das Geld und der Gewinn schon reicher Menschen? Ich mein hier werden ja keine kleinen Omas im Park beklaut die ihre kleine Rente verlieren und dann den Monat über nix zu fressen haben...


nein natürlich gibt es nichts wichtigeres in der welt als den gewinn reicher menschen, wo kämen die denn hin wenn die ihren wasserhahn nicht mehr vergolden könnten, wenn die statt 30 sportwagen nur noch 29 haben könnten, wenn die sich kein koks mehr leisten können...das wär doch wirklich grausam oder?
außerdem sollte man auch nie vergessen das steigender reichtum auf der einen seite auch unweigerlich zu steigender armut auf der anderen seite führt.


TheChicky schrieb:


> boober72 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Manchmal frag ich mich, warum sich an diesem Thema so hoch gezogen wird... gibt es da nicht wichtigeres wie das Geld und der Gewinn schon reicher Menschen? Ich mein hier werden ja keine kleinen Omas im Park beklaut die ihre kleine Rente verlieren und dann den Monat über nix zu fressen haben...
> ...


wie viele? ganz einach, gar keine. schau dir doch mal die ganze spieleindustrie genauer an anstatt nur das nachzuplappern was die sagen, denn das sagen die nicht ohne hintergedanken. ist doch immer schön wenn man ausreden für drm hat, kunden kontrollieren und überwachen kann und die dann sogar noch glauben das es nur zu ihrem besten ist.



Neodym2007 schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier aber auch Äpfel mit Birnen. Klar ist eine Doppelnutzung ein Schaden für den Hersteller. Sagen wir mal so: Dein Nachbar leiht sich ständig dein Auto um zu fahren. Kauft sich aber kein eigenes, obwohl er ja eins haben möchte, dann entsteht dem Hersteller ein Schaden von einem weniger verkauften Auto.
> Thema leihen: Das kostet auch Geld was dem hersteller zu gute kommt, indirekt jedenfalls!


interessanter vergleich, aber da könnte man doch noch ein wenig weiter denken. erstens damit sich der nachbar das auto leihen kann muss es ja erstmal da sein also gekauft sein, sonst könnte er es ja nicht ausleihen. außerdem sollte man sich fragen warum er sich das auto ausleiht, vielleicht hat er kein geld für ein eigenes, oder nutzt es so selten das es sich für ihn nicht lohnen würde selber eines zu kaufen. dann könnte man sich überlegen was denn wäre wenn er sich keines ausleihen könnte sich selber eines kaufen würde, dann führt das auch zu weniger gewinn, nicht beim autohersteller, aber zB bei den betreibern der öffentlichen verkehrsmittel wie bus, bahn oder taxi, die dann an ihm kein geld mehr verdienen weil er ja mit dem eigenen auto fährt. auch wenn er sich ein auto ausleiht bedeutet das einen mehrgewinn zum beispiel für tankstellen bzw. die erdölindustrie(natürlich auch erdgas^^). hersteller von autoreifen würden ebenfalls davon profitieren, sind die reifen doch schneller abgefahren und es braucht schneller neue, ebenso generell alle verschleißteile am auto. möglicherweise würde auch ein supermarkt davon profitieren, wenn der nachbar dank ausgeliehenem auto dort hinfahren kann und sich etwas kauft was er ohne auto nicht gekauft hätte weil er zu dem zeitpunkt nicht hingekommen wäre. und wenn er sich 20000€ spart wenn er kein auto kaufen muss, dann hat er auch 20000€ mehr geld und damit wird er wohl ne ganze menge zeugs kaufen können das er sonst nicht gekonnt hätte.
und das lässt sich natürlich auch alles auf die spieleindustrie übertragen. so profitieren hersteller von rohlingen oder festplatten deutlich von raubkopien, man bedenke nur was raubkopierer für einen speicherplatzbedarf haben(hier 500gb musik, dann noch nen terabyte filme und nochmal soviel für spiele, ein wenig für andere software, da kommt bei millionen raubkopien ne menge zusammen). ebenso ist es für die hardwarehersteller von vorteil, raubkopien benötigen natürlich auch leistungsfähige rechner, gibt bestimmt ne menge leute die dafür kein geld ausgeben würden gäbe es keine raubkopien. ebenso wie das gesparte geld auch für unzählige andere dinge ausgegeben werden kann.
bitte jetzt nicht falsch verstehen ich bin auch nicht für raubkopien, das ist auf jeden fall nicht richtig das zu tun. ich will damit nur sagen das raubkopien keineswegs ein solch großes und existensbedrohendes problem sind wie es einem die industrie weißmachen will. genauso wie die sache, das hinter dem ganzen kopierschutzunsinn andere gründe stecken als gegen raubkopien vorzugehen.


----------



## Bofrostmann1860 (2. Juli 2010)

fiumpf schrieb:


> Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber ich finde es nicht so schlimm wenn sich jemand ein
> ...


Traurig zu sehen das du mich falsch verstanden hast. "Raub"kopieren ist keine Lappalie, das habe ich nie behauptet. Ich habe lediglich geschrieben dass ich den schaden für den Entwickler (oder die Gebühren die er hätte kassieren sollen) nicht erkenne wenn sich ein Mensch mit schneller inetverbindung ein Spiel "aus langeweile" saugt das er sonst nie gespielt hätte und es vlt auch nach dem Tutorial wieder von der Platte schmeisst. 
Das für die Spieleentwickler und publisher schaden durch kopien entstehen ist mir schon klar und ich halte es auch für ein schwerwiegendes problem. Aber dieser schaden entsteht imo nur durch die Leute die ein spiel laden, es durchspielen und richtig toll finden und dann nicht den Anstand haben dem Hersteller den wohl verdienten lohn entgegen zu bringen. Entgegen dem Motto: "If you like it, Buy it" das bereits weiter oben genannt wurde.
Falls du anderer Meinung bist respektiere ich das, kann es aber nur teilweise nachvollziehen.


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Juli 2010)

mcbench schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Spieler sind es leid:
> ...


Ja, was ist das denn für ein Argument?
Die Publisher wollen doch, dass man die Spiele zum Releasetag kauft, also müssen sie sich auch daran messen lassen.
Und wo habe ich geschrieben, dass ich Spiele umsonst runterlade? Das hab ich vor Jahren mal gemacht, habe aber inzwischen eine stattliche Sammlung hier rumstehen. Und davon sind gerade mal eine Handvoll Spiele mit DRM und Onlineaktivierung verseucht, die meisten, weil ich sie zu Hardware als Gutschein mitbekommen habe


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Juli 2010)

thurius
Du bist genau der Typ, den ich in meinem Post gemeint habe.
Du stellst dich nur auf die Stufe "ILLEGAL!!einself" und alles andere ist egal. Argumente ziehen bei dir offensichtlich nicht.
Warum setzt du dich nichtmal mit dem auseinander, was ich und andere hier schreiben?
Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich Raubkopien generell verherrlichen will, aber ich möchte da vernünftig drüber diskutieren können. Im Moment haben die Publisher für mich keinen Grund, so rumzuschreien.


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Juli 2010)

fiumpf schrieb:


> Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Aber ich finde es nicht so schlimm wenn sich jemand ein
> ...


   
Weia, wenn du wirklich glaubst, dass die beschriebene Person das Spiel GEKAUFT hätte, dann tust du mir leid.


----------



## DeadBody666 (2. Juli 2010)

Wie wäre es mal damit:

Es gibt von diversen Programmen und diverser Software extra Versionen für Schüler/Studenten. Beispiel Microsoft Office. Man könnte sowas doch auch in der Spieleindustrie einführen. Weise nach das Du Schüler/Student bist und Du bekommst 15% Rabatt beim Kauf eines Spieles. Ich glaube das man so schon mal einen kleinen Teil der Leute die ziehen auf die Seite der Käufer holen könnte! Und das ist doch immerhin besser als nichts!


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> thurius
> Du bist genau der Typ, den ich in meinem Post gemeint habe.
> Du stellst dich nur auf die Stufe "ILLEGAL!!einself" und alles andere ist egal. Argumente ziehen bei dir offensichtlich nicht.
> Warum setzt du dich nichtmal mit dem auseinander, was ich und andere hier schreiben?
> Es ist ja nicht so, dass ich Raubkopien generell verherrlichen will, aber ich möchte da vernünftig drüber diskutieren können. Im Moment haben die Publisher für mich keinen Grund, so rumzuschreien.


weil es keine Argumente für  "pro-raubkopien" gibt ,es sind alles nur ausreden um es sich schön zu reden
wenn Publisher böse gemein und nur schrott bringen dann straft sie halt durch nicht kaufen aber nicht durch raubkopien


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2010)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal damit:
> 
> Es gibt von diversen Programmen und diverser Software extra Versionen für Schüler/Studenten. Beispiel Microsoft Office. Man könnte sowas doch auch in der Spieleindustrie einführen. Weise nach das Du Schüler/Student bist und Du bekommst 15% Rabatt beim Kauf eines Spieles. Ich glaube das man so schon mal einen kleinen Teil der Leute die ziehen auf die Seite der Käufer holen könnte! Und das ist doch immerhin besser als nichts!


Dazu ist die Industrie viel zu gierig, das ist nun mal Fakt. Die Sesselfurzenden geldgeilen Senioren-Vorstände der Lobby leben in ihrer eigenen Welt.

Aber es ist schon echt ne klasse Idee. Gerade die Schüler ziehen ja wegen Geldmangel das meiste Content aus dem Netz.



thurius schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thurius
> ...


Stimmt es gibt keine Argumente "PRO" Raubkopien. Aber es gibt eine Menge nachvollziehbarer und plausibler Gründe, warum es so weit kommen konnte, dass Schwarzkopien in der Gesellschaft quasi den Status "Akzeptiert und für Normal erklärt" haben. Das alles wurde schon hier und in dieversen anderen Threads ausdiskutiert.


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

RonTaboga schrieb:


> DeadBody666 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wie wäre es mal damit:
> ...


linkes stammtischgelabber mehr ist das nicht was du schreibes
und du träumst von einer linken gerechten welt wo es keine geldgeilen  Senioren-Vorstände gibt

welcher 14-17jähriger schüler braucht games die ab 18 sind?
bei Office gib es keine reine Schülerversion mehr. Diese heißt jetzt Home&Student. 
Jede Privatperson (keine gewerbliche Nutzung!) kann es kaufen und max. 
an drei Arbeitsplätzen einsetzen.

btw schülerverionen sind nur so billig weil es SSL-Versionen sind die man nicht für   kommerzielle Zwecke nutzen darf,wenn man sie  für kommerzielle Zwecke nutzen, macht am nich strafbar,weil man gegen die Nutzungsrechten der SSL-Version verstößt
informiert euch doch mal drüber was schülerversionen überhaupt sind 



thurius schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thurius
> ...


keiner der gründe ist nachvollziehbar und plausib sondern dient nur damit man sein gewissen beruhigen kann
bzw. als ausrede um sein handeln zu rechtfertigen


----------



## RonTaboga (2. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> linkes stammtischgelabber mehr ist das nicht was du schreibes
> und du träumst von einer linken gerechten welt wo es keine geldgeilen  Senioren-Vorstände gibt
> 
> welcher 14-17jähriger schüler braucht games die ab 18 sind?
> ...


Genau, jeder Aufschrei nach etwas mehr sozialer und menschlicher Gerechtigkeit ist sofort linkes Stammtischgelaber.   

Und die Gründe sind sehr wohl nachvollziehbar. Denn nicht jeder Grund ist sofort für den Eimer und inakzeptabel, nur weil er in seinen Grundsätzen sowie in seinem Ergebnis gegen geltendes Recht verstösst. Man kann nämlich Gesetze und Regelung sehr wohl in ihren Grundprinzipien sowie ihren Wurzeln hinterfragen und anzweifeln. Wir haben eine Menge Gesetze in unserem Land, und längst nicht alle sind vernünftig oder nützlich, nein manche sind genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2010)

DeadBody666 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal damit:
> 
> Es gibt von diversen Programmen und diverser Software extra Versionen für Schüler/Studenten. Beispiel Microsoft Office. Man könnte sowas doch auch in der Spieleindustrie einführen. Weise nach das Du Schüler/Student bist und Du bekommst 15% Rabatt beim Kauf eines Spieles. Ich glaube das man so schon mal einen kleinen Teil der Leute die ziehen auf die Seite der Käufer holen könnte! Und das ist doch immerhin besser als nichts!


Das würde ich für eine sehr gute Idee halten.

Man könnte es ja so machen:

- extra verbilligte Version für Schüler und Studenten. Es ist doch besser wenn sie nur 20, 25 Euro zahlen würden, als wenn sie die Spiele aus dem Internet laden.

- SP- und MP Modus trennen. Eine Version anbieten die alles beinhaltet für 45 Euro und auch jeweils Versionen für sagen wir mal 25 Euro anbieten, die je nur den SP und den MP beinhalten.

- 2in1 oder 3in1 Versionen anbieten. Also auch Versionen mit mehreren Keys. Z.b. eine mit einem key für 40 Euro, eine mit 2 Keys für 55 Euro und eine mit 3 Keys für 70 Euro, sodass jemand ein Spiel kaufen könnte und das mit den Kumpels teilen könnte.

Wie oft ist es z.B., dass jemand seinen Kumpels das neueste Spiel zeigt und die gerne mitspielen würden, aber gerade nicht das Geld haben um sich das Spiel für 40 Euro kaufen zu können. Was passiert also? Er wird es den anderen beiden einfach brennen. Diesem könnte man entgehen, wenn man Besitzern der Vollversion einfach für einen Aufpreis (sagen wir mal je 15 Euro) die Möglichkeit geben würde, weitere Keys erwerben zu können, sodass die Freunde dann mit ihm im MP spielen können.

Ich finde das ganze Preissystem usw. ist so dermaßen veraltet, irgendwie noch aus dem letzten Jahrhundert und gehört alles komplett überarbeitet.
Wenn ich jedenfalls eine Spielefirma hätte, würde ich das wie oben gerade von mir beschrieben, machen.


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> keiner der gründe ist nachvollziehbar und plausib sondern dient nur damit man sein gewissen beruhigen kann
> bzw. als ausrede um sein handeln zu rechtfertigen


   
Also irgendwie hast du was auf den Augen oder du WILLST mich missverstehen!
Keine Auseinandersetzung jedweder Art mit den Argumenten, immer nur "DAS IST ILLEGAL!!!111" brüllen und dann jammern, dass man nicht ernst genommen wird.
Ich habe NIRGENDS behauptet, dass ich mir Spiele kopiere, noch, dass ich das gutheiße. Aber es muss doch auffallen, dass es ein Problem gibt, wie kann man sich denn da nach allen Richtungen verschließen und sagen "alle doof außer mich"?


----------



## DeadBody666 (2. Juli 2010)

@Shadow_Man:

Sowas gibt es doch auch schon lange bei CD´s und DVD´s! 
Wer nur den Film will ohne Bonusmaterial zahlt weniger als der der den ganzen Bonuskram und Making  Of dabei haben will! Bei Filmen hat es ja auch geklappt!


----------



## Igorrr (2. Juli 2010)

Ist es nicht umgekehrt? Gibt es nicht mehr Raubkopien gerade wegen "DRM, nervende Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, Online-Zwang und Co"???


----------



## boober72 (2. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:
> ...


@ ferrari2k  dann bist Du ein schlechterer Mensch wie andere, weil Dir dieser Gedanke nicht in den Sinn kommt.
Ich denke es gibt viele die diesen illegalen reizvollen Weg beschreiten, weil dieser wie ich schon vorher umschrieben habe, als Hobby angesehen ist, Menschen Jäger und Sammler sind und Computerbastler halt alles mal ausprobieren etc.  Spielern gehts nicht anders, die wollen auch alles mal sehen... oder nur das was sie interessiert oder wie auch immer... Jeder hat andere Gründe.
Andere haben ne Videofilm Kopie der Videothek um die Ecke im Schrank stehen... Find ich auch krank!

...und am Ende wird gutes eben doch gekauft. Von den bösen Raubkopierern ist mit Sicherheit ein gewisser Teil auch potenzielle Kundschaft. Ich nannte zum Beispiel Fallout 3. Ich hatte keine Ahnung was mich da erwartet und nach dem einige Stunden Schwarz-Zocken wurde es direkt bestellt und bis heut inclusive aller DLCs und die Game of the Year Edition die "kürzlich" erschien war für mich als Kunden so gesehen auch nen Schlag ins Gesicht, weil da alles schon drin war, was ich einzeln kaufen "musste"...

Und wer behauptet nie was damit zu tun gehabt zu haben lügt, denn wer selber nicht kann, fragt bekanntlich Bekannte um Hilfe die Ahnung haben und die installieren dann dies und das und darunter sicherlich das eine oder andere auch Schwarz unter der Hand...

Schönstes Beispiel ist Windows 7. Wirklich jeder hat es sich in der Beta geholt und jeder könnte die Beta Version aufboren und am laufen halten... Es wird aber mittlerweile gekauft wie blöd.
Eine Beta ist nix anderes wie ne Raubkopie mit genehmigung... und die Geschäfte brummen trotzdem, wenn das Produkt gut ist. Meinste wirklich Microsoft kratzen die "paar" Schwarznutzer wirklich? 
Ärgern tut es sie sicherlich... aber finanziell belasten im ersten Moment nicht. Besser laufen können Geschäfte bekanntlich immer!

Und ich hab Vista seinerzeit auch erst gekauft nachdem der Preis gefallen und vor allem das erste Service Pack erschienen war. Aber ich habs gekauft... und vorher schon parallel zu XP genutzt und ausprobiert...

Man kann einfach nicht jeden "Raubkopierer" über einen Kamm ziehen, da gibt es so viele Gründe, für und wieder das die Diskussion fast sinnlos ist. Fest steht, wenn jemand seine Software so sichern will, das sie nicht kopierbar ist, würde er das auch schaffen. Wir schicken Sonden ins All und berechnen Kometen und Meteoritenlaufbahnen quer durch unsere Galaxis und du willst mir weißmachen das Programierer als Lösung nur die bisherigen Wege gefunden haben? 

Nebenbei tauchte bei Steam wiederholt von einem Publisher selbst eine Version mit einem Nodvd Crack auf... warum wohl sollten die selbst was cracken wenns den Crack schon gibt... Sind die damit nun selbst illegale Raubkopierer die "das Werk" eines Fremden klauten um sogar Geld damit zu verdienen? Hallo... der Publisher nutzte selbst das, was andere ihnen zum Schaden antaten?

Die aktuellen Wege zielen nur auf eines... Kundenbindung und Nutzerverhalten erkunden und vielleicht wirklich den Gebrauchtmarkt vernichten... den Datenträger kann man verkaufen aber zum Spielen brauchts ne neue Lizenz... natürlich Personengebunden. Warum führen die Publisher nicht gleich Monatsabos ein mit einem festen Konto wie bei z.B. Steam und dann kann man spielen was geht und wofür man halt zahlt.
Das wirst auch Du nicht erklären können, weil die obersten Geldgeier von uns sowieso keiner versteht.
Die interessiert am Ende nur das Dollar Zeichen...

Weshalb haben denn alle Angst vor fast feststehenden Monopolisten wie Steam und Apple und Co die mit ihren Stores alle anderen abgehängt haben? Weil sie dann nicht mehr frei ihre Gewinne einfahren sondern jemand entscheidend mitbestimmt. 

Die Raubkopie soweit einzudämmen, das sie kein allgemeines Problem mehr wäre, wäre kein Thema! Aber dann hätten die Herrschaften keine Entschuldigungen mehr gegenüber den Vorständen und Aktionären...

Und dieses Argument der verarmung der Künstler und Co, Schutz geistigen Eigentums, ist auch nur ein Modernes Problem. Ein Picasso war zu seiner Lebenszeit sicherlich kein reicher Mann im heutigen Sinne... das Kohle machen ist ein Effekt unserer Zeit, was haben denn Künstler und Co vor einigen Jahrzehnten verdient? Bestimmt nicht die Summen die heute drin und "normal" sind. 

Wir wollten ein weltumspannendes Netz und müssen nun auch alle mit den Konsequenzen leben... und einige davon schmecken halt nicht jedem. Trotzdem war das Internet für viele eine Goldgrube und ist es ja heute noch. 
Firmen wie Facebook die finanziell sonstwie schwer sind und das nur virtuell ohne echte Werte als Sicherheit.
Google auch so ein schönes und relativ altes Beispiel... 

Wer hat die Kosten für die Produktionen denn nach oben getrieben um sich selbst die Taschen ordentlich stopfen zu können...? Das einfach nur auf modernere Technik zu schieben ist albern, denn üblicherweise und von jedem zu erkennen der bei klarem Verstand ist: Handarbeit ist teurer und Zeitaufwendiger wie Computereffekte... warum kosten die dann das mehrfache? Nur weils besser Aussieht? Albern!
Es geht nur ums Gewinnoptimieren und um Kundenbindung. Je fester, je besser...

...und jedes neue Ariel wäscht weißer wie das vorherige... normal müssten wir bei weißen T-Shirts mittlerweile alle erblinden...


----------



## Godsarms (2. Juli 2010)

Ausgehend von mir selbst entsteht der Software Branche durch Raubkopien kein Schaden!

Ich bin nicht bereit einen Beta Test für ein unfertiges Spiel durchzuführen und dabei auch noch einen horrenden Preis zu bezahlen.

Zu meiner Schande muss ich zugeben über Bekannte schon ein- zweimal ein Spiel "ausgeliehen" zu haben. Wenn mir das Ergebnis dann gefällt hebe ich tatsächlich zum Geldbeutel gegriffen und mir das Spiel zugelegt um mich dann so manches Mal über die enthaltenen Spielerschwernisse wie DRM & Co zu ärgern die beim testen nicht im Weg waren.
Aus dieser Vorgehensweise kann ich als Resumee leider nur festellen, dass nur ein Bruchteil der angespielten Spiele zum Kauf einlädt.

EInen Schaden hat die Spieleindustrie durch mich nicht erlitten, im Gegenteil Titel wie Fallout, Dragon Age, oder Mass Effect habe ich mir nur zugelegt WEIL ich im Voraus überzeugt wurde. Hätte ich keine "Demo" gehabt, hätte ich auch niemals eld für diese Titel ausgegeben.

Es mag sein, dass der ein oder andere doch blind ein Spiel kauft, bei mir sitzt der Geldbeutel leider nicht so locker.

Ein schönes Beispiel hier ist übrigens Win7 das mich durch den freizügigen BetaTest dermaßenüberzeugt hat, dass ich nach einem gewissen Zeitraum des Testens guten Gewissens vorbestellt hab.


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

boober72 schrieb:


> ...und am Ende wird gutes eben doch gekauft. Von den bösen
> Raubkopierern ist mit Sicherheit ein gewisser Teil auch potenzielle
> Kundschaft.



Bei Tap Fu kommen in der ersten Woche mehr als fünf Kopien auf ein 
Original. Die obersten Plätze der Highscore-Liste belegen Kopierer. Und 
kein einziger, der die Kopie benutzt hat, hat danach das Original 
gekauft.  Alles nachzulesen hier. 



> Wir wollten ein weltumspannendes Netz und müssen nun auch alle mit den
> Konsequenzen leben... und einige davon schmecken halt nicht jedem.


Das Internet sollte von seinen Usern nicht so behandelt werden, als wäre
 es ein rechtsfreier Raum. Ihr tut nämlich so, als sei es einer. Und seid dann ganz verblüfft, wenn ein Warenzeichen-Inhaber euch abmahnt.



> Ausgehend von mir selbst entsteht der Software Branche durch Raubkopien
> kein Schaden!


Jemand spielt das Spiel ohne zu zahlen. Nur weil er sagt “gekauft hätte 
ich es eh nicht” ist TROTZDEM ein Schaden entstanden, eine Leistung 
erschlichen worden.




> Ich bin nicht bereit einen Beta Test für ein unfertiges Spiel
> durchzuführen und dabei auch noch einen horrenden Preis zu bezahlen.


dann kauf dir es nicht und lade es dir nicht runter fertig




> Wer hat die Kosten für die Produktionen denn nach oben getrieben um sich
> selbst die Taschen ordentlich stopfen zu können...? Das einfach nur auf
> modernere Technik zu schieben ist albern, denn üblicherweise und von
> jedem zu erkennen der bei klarem Verstand ist: Handarbeit ist teurer und
> ...


stimmt ja der programmierer der grafiker der musiker die arbeiten ja für lau denn sie leben ja von luft und liebe
oder gib es jetzt schon programme die die spiele selbstständig schreiben grafiken erstellen musik erstellen die keinen menschen benötigen?
sorry aber deine geschreibse kling nach einer der noch nie gearbeitet hat





> Man kann einfach nicht jeden "Raubkopierer" über einen Kamm ziehen, da
> gibt es so viele Gründe, für und wieder
> Spielern gehts nicht anders, die wollen auch alles mal sehen... oder nur
> das was sie interessiert oder wie auch immer... Jeder hat andere
> Gründe.


sorry es gibt keine gründe die für raubkopien entweder kauft man sichs oder lässt es und ladet nix runter





> Fest steht, wenn jemand seine Software so sichern will, das sie nicht
> kopierbar ist, würde er das auch schaffen. Wir schicken Sonden ins All
> und berechnen Kometen und Meteoritenlaufbahnen quer durch unsere Galaxis
> und du willst mir weißmachen das Programierer als Lösung nur die
> bisherigen Wege gefunden haben?


siehe sony und die ps3 für die es noch keine lauffähige kopie gibt


----------



## TheChicky (2. Juli 2010)

Godsarms schrieb:


> Ein schönes Beispiel hier ist übrigens Win7 das mich durch den freizügigen BetaTest dermaßenüberzeugt hat, dass ich nach einem gewissen Zeitraum des Testens guten Gewissens vorbestellt hab.



Dass Win7 sooft GEKAUFT wird, liegt wohl eher daran, dass die ganzen Cracks dafür bei vielen nicht wirklich oder nur zeitlich begrenzt funktionieren. Wär das ganze so problemlos wie bei XP-möglich, mit Sicherheit würden sich die meisten ihr Win7 saugen und sich das Geld "sparen"   

Übrigens find ichs wirklich immer wieder amüsant: Die Hersteller und Publisher werden als das Böse in Person von den Gamern dargestellt, aber ihre Spiele wollen trotzdem alle zocken, ob legal oder illegal. Meistens illegal. Heuchelei pur, würd ich da sagen


----------



## Igorrr (2. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht ist es auch eine Altersfrage... Heute kaufe ich alles was ich benutze/spiele... bis in die frühen 20ern war fast alles kopiert.
Wenn ein Spiel einen spassbeeinträchtigenden Kopierschutz hat wird es nicht gekauft und Feierabend.


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Juli 2010)

Igorrr schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist es auch eine Altersfrage... Heute kaufe ich alles was ich benutze/spiele... bis in die frühen 20ern war fast alles kopiert.
> Wenn ein Spiel einen spassbeeinträchtigenden Kopierschutz hat wird es nicht gekauft und Feierabend.


Jupp, so halte ich das auch. Gut, auch heutzutage hab ich noch ab und zu mal was auf Platte, aber wenn dann nicht lange. Ob das Spiel was ist merkt man ja relativ schnell, danach gehts entweder in den Laden oder das Spiel von der Platte.
Was ich früher alles an Kopien hatte, und ich habs nie wieder angeschaut. Wem soll da ein Schaden entstanden sein? Den Großteil hätte ich NIE gekauft!
Komische Argumentation...


----------



## fiumpf (2. Juli 2010)

Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> Traurig zu sehen das du mich falsch verstanden hast.


Hab ich das?





Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> Aber ich finde es nicht so schlimm wenn sich jemand ein spiel als "Demo" saugt oder mal ein spiel das ihn eigentlich nich so interessiert aus langeweile saugt weil grad zb nix gescheites im Fernsehen läuft.


*vs.*​


Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> "Raub"kopieren ist keine Lappalie, das habe ich nie behauptet.


:-o​
Irgendwie wiedersprichst du dir ständig. Was denn nun?


Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> Ich bin der Meinung dass dem Entwickler damit nicht geschadet wird





Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:


> *vs*​
> 
> 
> Bofrostmann1860 schrieb:
> ...








ferrari2k schrieb:


> fiumpf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Traurig zu sehen, unter welchen Voraussetzungen Raubkopieren als Lappalie angesehen wird. Klar entstehen dem Entwickler keine Ausgaben durch die Raubkopie des Gelangweilten, er hätte aber Gebühren kassiert weil jemand seine Software nutzt.
> ...


   Hälst du mich für so naiv?


----------



## ferrari2k (2. Juli 2010)

fiumpf schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > fiumpf schrieb:
> ...


   
Nein, eigentlich nicht, die Aussage lies dies aber vermuten


----------



## JohnCarpenter (2. Juli 2010)

Ich würde mir Grammatikkurse statt verbilligter Spiele für Schüler und Studenten wünschen. Im Übrigen sollte auch Porsche Sonderrabatte für Schüler und Studenten einrichten, so könnten sie schneller die Uni erreichen und ein höheres Bildungsniveau erreichen.


----------



## boober72 (2. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> Das Internet sollte von seinen Usern nicht so behandelt werden, als wäre
> es ein rechtsfreier Raum. Ihr tut nämlich so, als sei es einer. Und seid dann ganz verblüfft, wenn ein Warenzeichen-Inhaber euch abmahnt.


Mich hat in gut 20 Jahren keiner abgemahnt und wie auch erwähnt dürfte mich auch gerne einer von denen Besuchen kommen... Das was gefällt wird gekauft und der rest liegt hier sicher nicht auf Halde rum. 
Gesammelt hab ich mal mit 18 - 20 Jahren, heut wird geschaut, aussortiert oder bei gefallen auch gekauft, denn irgendwie fehlt einem heute ja auch mit etwas wehmut die Zeit zum Tagelangen Zocken am Stück. Man braucht ja gar nicht mehr so viel wie vorher mal, wo man noch Zeit dafür hatte.

Und das Internet ist größtenteils Rechtsfrei, auch wenn dir das nicht schmecken wird. Kann ich hier von meiner Seite aus erfolgreich auf dem Rechtswege etwas auf einer Seite löschen oder diese Sperren lassen, weil mir was nicht passt? Das schafft noch nicht mal unsere Regierung und kam auf die witzige Idee der Netzsperren.
Kauf dir im Internet was aus dem Ausland und versuch dann mal Ansprüche geltend zu machen... was ist mit Spam und Co? Die Liste könnte nun lang werden...

So lange die Länder nicht miteinander "spielen" ist das Netz rechtsfrei, außer vielleicht im Inland! Oder warum kann man überall offen runterladen und keiner macht was. Das nennt man rechtlich Duldung und im schlimmsten Falle Handlungsunfähigkeit. The Pirate Bay ist immer noch da und was wurde da um die schließung gekämpft... 
Die Ösis haben beispielsweise ein ganz anderes Urheberrecht wie unsereins... da sind wir alle neidisch, außer Dir vielleicht!




thurius schrieb:


> > Wer hat die Kosten für die Produktionen denn nach oben
> > getrieben um sich
> > selbst die Taschen ordentlich stopfen zu
> > können...? Das einfach nur auf
> ...


Ach und du meinst nun persönliche Angriffe führen zu müssen? 
Greifst Du alle deine Argumente aus der Luft, oder wie kommst darauf das ich nie gearbeitet habe?
Reicht es Dir etwa nicht nur deine Meinung zu vertreten und fällt es Dir so schwer das andere Menschen anders denken, leben und handeln? 

Und stimmt ja. So ein Studio erhält einen Satz für die Produktion... manchmal wird später noch nachverhandelt... aber deine Grafiker, Programmierer und Musiker sind schon bezahlt wenn das Spiel dann fertig ist... und dann sacken die Auftraggeber ein, hoffentlich für die mehrfaches, an Kohle ein, wie´s der Titel halt hergibt so über die Jahre bis hin zur Pyramide... Während das Studio entweder modern aufgelöst wird oder einen neuen Auftrag erhält... Meinst Du die arbeiten ein halbes Jahr für nichts und warten dann was der Titel einspielt und teilen dann am Lagerfeuer die Beute? Träumerle...

Ob die so gut bezahlt werden kann ich dir nicht sagen, aber wenn man die Zahlen der großen Publisher sieht, gehts zumindest denen vermutungsweise nicht unbedingt schlecht damit. Da kenn ich andere Wirtschaftszweige die lange nicht so gut wegkommen. Wenn man mal bedenkt wie überflutet der Spiele Markt eigentlich so ist.

Und Tap Fu... also, auch wenn Handy Spiele für einige offenbar die neue Welt sein sollen, für mich nicht wirklich...
Ist das nicht nebenbei bemerkt so ein Piratenpartei Muster-Schaukampf diese 4:1 Tap Fu Story?
Diese Handy App und Games Geschichten sind in meinen Augen eh nur Abzocke, die ich nie verstehen werde.
Wir reden hier doch jedoch von richtigen Spielen, oder? Meinst so ein 4 oder 2 Euro Ding führt zu einem riesen Raubkopier-Gerichtsverfahren oder läuft das wohl noch unter Mundraub? Ich befürchte da haben Richter was besseres zu tun...


----------



## thurius (2. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich habe NIRGENDS behauptet, dass ich mir Spiele kopiere, noch, dass ich das gutheiße. Aber es muss doch auffallen, dass es ein Problem gibt, wie kann man sich denn da nach allen Richtungen verschließen und sagen "alle doof außer mich"?
> ...


du hast dir eine leistung erschlichen 
Ich bekomme eine Leistung, 
wenn mir die Leistung das Geld nicht Wert 
ist, dann zahl ich nicht, 
bekomm aber die Leistung auch nicht. 
Jemand spielt das Spiel ohne zu
 zahlen. Nur weil er sagt “gekauft hätte 
ich es eh nicht” ist 
TROTZDEM ein Schaden entstanden, eine Leistung 
erschlichen worden.
Mich
 würde tatsächlich interessieren, wer 
zur Hölle das Argument “es 
entsteht ja kein Schaden” aufgebracht hat. 
Selten ist etwas so 
falsches als allgemein akzeptierte Argumentation 
eingegangen.Zumal 
die Gegenprobe ja so unglaublich einfach ist: Wenn man Software
 im 
Laden stiehlt, behumst man den Produzenten dann nur um die 40 Cent 
Produktionskosten,
 die Datenträger und Verpackung kosten? Na eben.
Ich gehe auch 
demnächst im Buchhandel und scanne die Bücher ein, um sie 
daheim 
kostenlos zu lesen, wenn das nicht so schlimm ist, was hier im 
Softwarebereich
 passiert !

Also nochmal zum Kapieren: Der "raubkopierer" ist zu doof, sich über 
Demos, Zeitschriften oder Internet über die Qualität eines Spiels zu 
informieren, andererseits ist er aber so ein Freak, sichs illegal übers internet 
 zu bedienen?
Du willst mir ernsthaft erzählen, man kommt nicht an Infos ran, ob es Spiele gibt, die tatsächlich was taugen, ohne sich das zeuch 
erstmal selber illegal zu besorgen?

Die Argumente sind die gleichen fadenscheinigen wie noch zu seeligen 
C64-Zeiten. Man kann es sich nach dem Kauf des PCs/konsole nicht erlauben,
 jeden Monat noch zig spiele dafür zu kaufen. Aber das  man die  zig spiele  zeitlich nicht sinnig nutzen kann, 
wird ignoriert.

Es gibt einfach kein Unrechtsbewusstsein beim Missbrauch von geistigem 
Eigentum. Und genau deshalb ist der Preis eines Spieles imho vollkommen 
gleichgültig. Es wird kopiert, weil man keine Sache stiehlt sondern 
“nur” eine Ansammlung von Daten.

Das Argument “Ich hätt’s eh nicht gekauft, also ist auch kein Schaden 
entstanden” ist ein vollkommen verkehrter Denkprozess.

Deshalb zu argumentieren, die Firmen hätten keinerlei Verlust, ist 
aber genauso falsch. 
Erstens weiss kein Mensch, wieviele das Spiel gekauft hätten, wenn 
sie es “gratis” nicht bekommen hätten. Der Satz “Ich hätts mir sowieso 
nicht gekauft” wird hier sehr, sehr gern als Feigenblatt verwendet. 
Zweitens hast du die Leistung ja erhalten. Diese ist nicht die 
Software ansich, sondern die Unterhaltung, die du aus dem Produkt 
ziehst. Die lässt sich nicht objektiv bemessen, deshalb gibt es ein 
subjektives Kriterium: Den Preis des Spiels. Wenn dir der nicht passt, 
kaufs nicht. Stehlen ist da trotzdem nicht in Ordnung.Das ist auch so ein die Tasche lügen: Vervielfältigung sei kein 
Diebstahl. Natürlich ist es ein Diebstahl, in dem Fall nur nicht von 
einem physischen Objekt, sondern von einer Leistung. Dann vergleiche es 
halt damit, einen Handwerker für dich arbeiten zu lassen, ihn dann aber 
um die Rechnung zu prellen. Ich hab das Verständnis für diese 
Schönrederei jetzt wirklich verloren.





> "alle doof außer mich"?


der satz müsste heissen "alle doof außer ich"


----------



## mgt-mav (3. Juli 2010)

"Zwar ist nicht jeder Raubkopierer ein sicherer Käufer, aber niemand kann behaupten, dass nicht doch ein großer Teil der Piraten den ehrlichen Weg einschlagen würde, wenn es eine sichere Anti-Raubkopier-Maßnahme geben würde"

Wohl eher nicht, der größte Teil hätte vielleicht das Geld einen von 20 Titeln wirklich zu kaufen, die sie auf ihrer Platte liegen haben. Aber als Hersteller kann man sich das ruhig einreden. Als Autohersteller könnte man sich auch einreden das jeder 2 BMW, 5 Mercedes, 3 Mazda, 10 Opel und noch nen Lambo in der Garage hätte. blöd nur das Autos selten kopiert werden.

Hab auch keine Raubkopien mehr und verdiene nich schlecht aber auch ich kaufe nicht mehr als ein Spiel aller 1-2 Monate, auf die meisten verzichtet man einfach weils, selbst als leidenschafftlicher Zocker, keinen Sinn macht 40-50€ auszugeben, wenn einem dann vielleicht doch nach 2 Tagen die Lust ausgeht. Als Casual Gamer sieht das dann sicher noch negativer aus.


----------



## boober72 (3. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> > "alle doof außer mich"?
> 
> 
> der satz müsste heissen "alle doof außer ich"



Muuuuhhhaaaaaaahaaaaa...

Du korrigierst auch noch andere? Mutig, denn das stammt doch wohl aus deiner Feder, oder?

"...geschreibse kling nach einer der noch nie 
gearbeitet hat"

Ich hätte wenn auf "außer mir" getippt... aber das überlass ich Leuten 
wie dir... 
Ich mag meine Tippfehler alle und auch die der anderen, 
solang man noch den Sinn versteht...

Wie war das mit dem Glashaus...? Nur um auch mal persönlich zu werden... So Auge um Auge...*fg*


----------



## boober72 (3. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> Mich
> würde tatsächlich interessieren, wer
> zur Hölle das Argument “es
> entsteht ja kein Schaden” aufgebracht hat.
> ...


Das Argument kam von verschiedenen Herstellern selber...

Es geht darum das jemand der kein Geld hat ein Produkt nicht kauft.
Daher ist es von dem Gedanken auch kein Verlust wenn dieser jemand eine Kopie besitzt.
Letztlich ist es von dem Gedanken her so das dieser jemand so oder so kein zahlender Kunde wäre, daher wäre es auch egal ob dieser jemand eine Kopie besitzt oder halt nicht. Es entsteht kein realer Schaden... so oder so. 
Ist ja eben nicht wie beim Auto klauen, welches dann weg ist... sondern halt doch was körperloses, kopierbares, praktisch virtuelles... Wie man es auch dreht und wendet, der Hersteller hat dem Gedanken nach keinen Verlußt und Schaden. Der jemand hat ja auch nicht mehr Geld wenn das Produkt unkopierbar wäre und würde es trotzdem nicht kaufen können. 
Ich denk mal das ist einfach ein Logikspielchen der Hersteller gewesen um sich selbst zu trösten...

Das wäre dann schon der zweite Typus Raubkopierer... der ohne Geld und der, der das ganze als Demo Variante ansieht. Beide haben unterschiedliche Motive oder wie ich meinte jeder hat dazu andere Gedankengänge, für und wieder... Die Du mit einem Handstreich aus der Welt wischen wolltest, weil nur deine Meinung richtig ist und alle Raubkopierer gleich sind. Das ist aber nicht so. Ein dritter und der wirklich blöde Typ wäre der Geizige... 

Und wenn Du im Laden was klaust, beklaust du den Laden... dieser wird die Ware nur in den seltensten Fällen auf Komission vor Ort liegen haben... Auch Geschäfte kaufen das was sie verkaufen ein... Man höre und staune...
Was hat der Produzent noch damit zu tun wenn der Mist beim Händler im Regal liegt? Der Produzent hat dann schon seinen Schnitt gemacht... außer er muss aus sonst was für Gründen eine Rückrufaktion zu seinem finanziellen Schaden starten... der letzte große mir bekannte war da glaub ich ID mit Wolfenstein weil noch irgendwo was "böses" zu sehen war, oder neee, Silent Hunter hats glaub ich irgendwie erwischt, oder so, isscha auch letztlich Latz...


----------



## Barbatos (3. Juli 2010)

Ganz einfach, würden die Entwickler mal in ein großartiges Spiel investieren, damit mein ich nicht die Grafik-Engine, dann müsste man sich nicht eine Vollversion zur Demo besorgen. Diesen abgedroschenen Konsolenmist will doch kein PC`ler mehr sehen. Abgesehen davon ist nicht jeder "Raubkopierer", wie er im Fachschago genannt wird, gleich ein potenzieller Käufer der euch damit durch die Lappen geht.
Das Spiel ist meist auch ohne "Raubkopierer" ein Ladenhüter, weils einfach zu oft grotten schlecht ist. Für ein großartiges Spiel haben die meisten Leute schon immer bezahlt. Haltet euch daran mal fest!


----------



## boober72 (3. Juli 2010)

Um mal allein auf den Artikel einzugehen...

Ich bin stolz auf mich, denn ich habe weder Online Pflicht Titel gekauft, noch gesaugt.
Letzteres allein schon um nicht doch noch schwach zu werden, denn einige der Titel würden mich wirklich vom Ding her reizen.

Aber wenn ich darauf warten muss bis die Dinger mit entsprechendem offiziellem Patch irgendwann auf der Pyramide liegen, werd ich das auch machen. Die können ihre Serverfarmen nicht ewig für alle kommenden Spiele betreiben und werden die älteren früher oder später herauslösen...

Das ist mein fester Glaube und daran halt ich erstmal fest bis sich was tut. 
Gibt genug spielbares was nicht belastet ist. 


>Die Anzahl der illegalen Kopien für 2009 übersteigt übrigens die für 2008 um fast das Dreifache<
Allein in Deutschland? Falls ja sollte man sich mal erinnern das hier monatelang Finanzkriese gepredigt wurde... und die wird dann auch ausgelebt. Mich wunderts nicht, unsere Politiker sagen doch immer wieder das wir sparen müssen... und wenn das Fernsehprogramm immer mieser wird... aus Premiere wurde Sky mit neuen Preisstrukturen weshalb die Kunden in Massen wegliefen... Premiere/Sky für Lau schauen war auch vorbei dank neuer Verschlüsselung... bei mir ham die auch verschissen und wir trennten uns vorzeitig... und überhaupt rennen "draußen" überall Terroristen rum, die uns sprengen und vergiften wollen... is klar, besinnen sich die Menschen halt wieder aufs Zocken... *fg*. 

Wer Ironie findet, darf sie behalten...


----------



## rawesd (3. Juli 2010)

Hy es ist klar wieso dass so ist die meisten spiele sind ein scheiß man kauft sich ein spiel installiert es dann hast schon mal den ersten fehler wieso kann ein spiel nicht perfekt rauskommen dauert halt zwar länger aber dafür ohne probleme ist mal nummer 1 dann spielst du fünf minuten und man sehe da der größte schrott was je produziert wurde und 50 euro im arsch super ist nummer 2 . Die spiellängen sind auch immer a frechheit wenn es ein spiel mal geschafft hat gut zu werden spielst ein zwei stunden fertig wieder 50 euro im arsch. 
würden die spiele besser werden mit story für erwachsene blut und all dergleichen ein shooter muss brutal sein es muss wie in echt sein nur so macht es spaß. es gibt  viel zuwenig gute prügelspiele aller warriors.

Es gibt meist nur irgendwelche kinderspiele die keinen interissieren ihr vergeßt eines ihr verderbt die kinder mit euren lächerlichen spielen computerspiele sind nichts für kinder die sollen mal erwachsen werden und sport treiben sonst werden die nur deppert von den spielen. 

Es muss darauf geachtet werden das kinder nicht computer spielen können und dürfen.

Solang sich da nichts ändert seh ich schwarz für die industrie jeden schutz kann man hacken ist einfach jedes programm hat ein unter programm und das besteht nur aus nullen und einsen jeder schüler der sich einwenig dafür interissiert kann hacken also machts keinen Sinn. 
Geld wird sowieso genug gemacht also was regts euch überhaupt auf es könnte ja auch jeder tun ist aber nicht so ein paar millionen laden sich dass spiel runter nur  um zu schauen ist dass spiel gut oder wieder nur 50 euro für den Mistkübel.

Ihr seits schuld dass es so ist wegen dem mist was ihr produzierts ungeteste spiele kaum spielbar aber um 50 euro am markt zu haben super warum nicht fertig und einwandfrei getestet dauerts halt länger oh mein gott die Geldgier machts aus würde die entwickler nicht so gierig sein und gescheite spiele rausbringen würde sich jeder mit genuß ein Spiel kaufen so wie man ins Kino geht und sich freut auf einen guten Film.

Ich hoffe ihr lernts daraus was und macht es zukunft anders sonst seh ich schwarz
Gruß tschau


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thurius schrieb:
> ...


Kannst du mir dann auch sagen, wie groß der "Schaden" ist, den ich angerichtet habe?


> Mich
> würde tatsächlich interessieren, wer
> zur Hölle das Argument “es
> entsteht ja kein Schaden” aufgebracht hat.
> ...


Und schon wieder dieser unglaublich dämliche Vergleich mit physischem Material.
Wenn du IM LADEN ein Spiel klaust, IST ES WEG!
Der Verkäufer kann ein Spiel weniger verkaufen, es entsteht ein echter Schaden.
Wenn du dir eine verlustfreie 1:1 Kopie ziehen kannst, entsteht dieser Schaden nicht.
Kannst oder willst du das nicht verstehen?


> Ich gehe auch
> demnächst im Buchhandel und scanne die Bücher ein, um sie
> daheim
> kostenlos zu lesen, wenn das nicht so schlimm ist, was hier im
> ...


Welche Demos? Erscheinen doch fast keine mehr...
Spielezeitschriften werden unter Druck gesetzt, siehe neulich die Story der ComputerBild (jaaaa, ich weiß...), die gesagt bekommen hat: Das Testmuster bekommt ihr nur, wenn eine 90er Wertung bei rausspringt.
Außerdem wurde eine Zeitlang auch verschwiegen, welche Art von Kopierschutz verwendet wird, bzw. es wird lange nicht so hart gesehen, wie ich das tue. Hat das Spiel Steam oder UbiSoft DRM oder Onlineaktivierungen (ob einmalig oder mehrmals, ob wiederrufbar oder nicht, ob begrenzt oder nicht), landet das bei mir nicht auf der Platte. Sowas wurde aber vor 1, 2 Jahren nicht wirklich in der Deutlichkeit erwähnt, inklusive aller Folgen. Sonst hätten wir heute dieses Problem wohl nicht...


> Du willst mir ernsthaft erzählen, man kommt nicht an Infos ran, ob es Spiele gibt, die tatsächlich was taugen, ohne sich das zeuch
> erstmal selber illegal zu besorgen?


Wenns keine Demo gibt, wie willst du testen, ob ein Spiel DEINEN Geschmack trifft?
Der muss ja nicht zwingend mit dem des Testers übereinstimmen.


> Die Argumente sind die gleichen fadenscheinigen wie noch zu seeligen
> C64-Zeiten. Man kann es sich nach dem Kauf des PCs/konsole nicht erlauben,
> jeden Monat noch zig spiele dafür zu kaufen. Aber das  man die  zig spiele  zeitlich nicht sinnig nutzen kann,
> wird ignoriert.


Das ist doch ein ganz anderes Thema...


> Es gibt einfach kein Unrechtsbewusstsein beim Missbrauch von geistigem
> Eigentum. Und genau deshalb ist der Preis eines Spieles imho vollkommen
> gleichgültig. Es wird kopiert, weil man keine Sache stiehlt sondern
> “nur” eine Ansammlung von Daten.


Also hast dus doch verstanden, dass das nichts materielles ist, warum dann weiter oben diese sinnlosen Vergleiche?


> Das Argument “Ich hätt’s eh nicht gekauft, also ist auch kein Schaden
> entstanden” ist ein vollkommen verkehrter Denkprozess.


Weil?
Es gibt auch Studien, die belegen, dass Filesharer sich deutlich mehr CDs kaufen, weil sie an mehr Musik kommen, die ihnen gefällt. Also wird dann die CD gekauft. Voila, ein Verkauf von Musik, die der Kunde ohne Filesharing nicht gekannt hätte.
Diese "Kauf dir doch die Katze im Sack"-Einstellung ist irgendwie nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend.


> Deshalb zu argumentieren, die Firmen hätten keinerlei Verlust, ist
> aber genauso falsch.
> Erstens weiss kein Mensch, wieviele das Spiel gekauft hätten, wenn
> sie es “gratis” nicht bekommen hätten.


Rüschdüsch.
Ich bezweifle nicht, dass es Leute gibt, die ein Spiel nicht kaufen, wenn es ihnen gefällt, weil sie es schon auf Platte haben.
Allerdings glaube ich auch nicht, dass der Schaden 100% beträgt, so wie du das mit deinem Geheule vermuten lässt.
Die Wahrheit liegt, wie so oft, in der Mitte 


> Der Satz “Ich hätts mir sowieso
> nicht gekauft” wird hier sehr, sehr gern als Feigenblatt verwendet.


Um diese Entscheidung zu treffen, muss man aber erstmal das Spiel "erfahren", meinst du nicht auch?


> Zweitens hast du die Leistung ja erhalten. Diese ist nicht die
> Software ansich, sondern die Unterhaltung, die du aus dem Produkt
> ziehst.


Richtig, und wenn das Spiel gut war, wird es gekauft.


> Die lässt sich nicht objektiv bemessen, deshalb gibt es ein
> subjektives Kriterium: Den Preis des Spiels. Wenn dir der nicht passt,
> kaufs nicht. Stehlen ist da trotzdem nicht in Ordnung.Das ist auch so ein die Tasche lügen: Vervielfältigung sei kein
> Diebstahl. Natürlich ist es ein Diebstahl, in dem Fall nur nicht von
> einem physischen Objekt, sondern von einer Leistung.


Nur weil man etwas falsches zigmal wiederholt wird es nicht wahrer.
Diebstahl betrifft eine Sache, was hier gemacht wird ist unlizenziertes Kopieren. Auch wenn die Spieleindustrie am liebsten jeden, der das macht, als Schwerverbrecher 20 Jahre hinter Gitter bringen möchte, Kinder kriminalisiert und sich so seiner eigenen Kundschaft beraubt, muss das noch lange nicht richtig sein.


> Dann vergleiche es
> halt damit, einen Handwerker für dich arbeiten zu lassen, ihn dann aber
> um die Rechnung zu prellen.


Schon wieder ein Vergleich, der hinkt...
Der Handwerker hat mir eine Leistung gegeben, also wird er auch dafür bezahlt, WENN SIE GUT WAR.
Wenn er einfach nur den leckenden Wasserhahn anschaut, mit den Schultern zuckt und wieder geht (mal so als "aus-der-Luft-gegriffener" Vergleich mit einem schlechten Spiel), würdest du ihm trotzdem den vollen Stundensatz bezahlen?


> Ich hab das Verständnis für diese
> Schönrederei jetzt wirklich verloren.


Das soll keine Schönrederei sein, sowas nennt man "argumentieren". Mag sein, dass du mit den Argumenten nicht einverstanden bist, das ist normal, wenn zwei Diskussionspartner unterschiedlicher Meinung sind. Aber das ist kein Grund, die Argumente des Gegenübers einfach wegzuwischen.
Ich setze mich mit deinen ja auch auseinander und zerpflücke sie, anstatt einfach nur zu sagen: bääääh, gilt nicht!


> > "alle doof außer mich"?
> 
> 
> der satz müsste heissen "alle doof außer ich"


   
Hm, ist der wirklich so unbekannt?
Klar weiß ich, dass das falsch geschrieben ist, aber ich dachte, das kennt man noch, diesen Satz.
Hm, gerade mal nach gegooglet, so unbekannt ist der nicht 
Aber nur, um dir das zu erklären: 
Wenn man so jemandem einen Satz in den Mund legt, versucht man ihm damit zu sagen, dass er mit Scheuklappen durch die Gegend rennt und nur seine Meinung als die einzig richtige ansieht.
Der Satz "alle doof außer mich" ist dementsprechend falsch, jeder sieht, dass er falsch ist, nur der Aussprechende ist der Überzeugung, dass dies nicht so ist.
Alternativ ginge z.B. auch: "Wieso ein Geisterfahrer? HUNDERTE!"


----------



## saxer667 (3. Juli 2010)

na ihr pussies!!!

Ham mer jetzt lang genug einen Wachstumsmarkt betrauert???

Ich ziehe spiele, musik, filme illegal... quasi alles und, quelle surprise, kaufe cd's Spiele und DVD's!!!

Oh ich bin so gern ein Otto-Normal-Verbrecher 

Tja und der nette Kopierschutz verschlingt auch irgendwo Geld ist ja aba nicht wirklich nützlich, sondern stellt für viele nur eine Herausforderung dar...

Und da ihr so gern Kommentare lest wie ich, lest doch mal ein paar mehr Buchstaben auf eurem Bildschirm... 

http://www.no-copy.org/

So dann mal weiter im TxT. Ich muss weiter machen, letztens erst 70 Euro für Spiele ausgegeben, muss illegal saugen um den 'Verlust' auszugleichen... 

Bis demnächst ihr elenden, gesichtslosen, heuchlerichen Moralapostel aus'm Darkroom, die jeden Dienstag das 'Tod den Schwulen'-Schild bei der Dorfdemonstration am höchsten halten...


----------



## thurius (3. Juli 2010)

saxer667 schrieb:


> na ihr pussies!!!
> 
> Ham mer jetzt lang genug einen Wachstumsmarkt betrauert???
> 
> ...



biste irgendwie gestört?


----------



## saxer667 (3. Juli 2010)

Nein ich seh mich nur sehr gern zitiert und nehm mich selbst nicht ganz so ernst.


----------



## thurius (3. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Welche Demos? Erscheinen doch fast keine mehr...


 na ne früher war ja auch alles besser oder?
welche demos gabs denn früher für die PC Engine,den amiga,auf dem master system mega drive,nes ,snes,c64er


> Spielezeitschriften werden unter Druck gesetzt, siehe neulich die Story
> der ComputerBild (jaaaa, ich weiß...), die gesagt bekommen hat: Das
> Testmuster bekommt ihr nur, wenn eine 90er Wertung bei rausspringt.


ein sehr guter gegen artikel zur comupterBLÖD ist 
  http://www.dreisechzig.net/wp/archives/1801#comments
bzw. die herren
Langer, Lenhardt, Locker, Schneider-Johne
haben darüber mal in einen podcast geredet
http://www.spieleveteranen.de/archives/47


----------



## JamesMark (3. Juli 2010)

Ich muss erlich sein: Ich ziehe mir auch Spiele, allerdings sind das meist Retro-Games etc.
Meiner Meinung nach habe ich hier lieber 2 originale Spiele stehen statt 10 gecrackte auf dem Rechner. Wenn man zum Beispiel sauber online etwas zocken möchte i ist es eigentlich vonNöten das das Spiel auch original ist, zumindestens damits nicht laufend abstürtzt etc., zu Kopierschutz kann ich nur eines sagen: egal WIE NEU der Kopierschutz ist, gecracket wird er eh immer, das dauert max. bis 1 Tag vorm Release da gibt es das Spiel schon spielbar zu saugen.


----------



## Crysisheld (3. Juli 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 ist kein Multiplayer Shooter. Ausserdem bezweifle ich, dass sich eine Raubkopie lange online spielen lässt. Tja was sagen diese Zahlen? Ich denke, dass auch viele ehrliche Käufer dieser Kopierschutzwahn nervt und sie dann eben lieber zur ebenso funktionierenden Raubkopie greifen, als sich mit dem einen oder anderen unausgereiften Kopierschutz rumzuärgern!


----------



## boober72 (3. Juli 2010)

Arhey schrieb:


> Ich frage mich woher man auf solche Zahlen kommt....
> Die könnten villeicht ein paar große Seiten einschließen, aber es gibt sicherlich viele kleine die man nicht erfassen kann, da es zuviele sind. Diese haben villeicht einzeln wenige Downloads, aber zusammen schon.
> Ansonsten wurden wie ich sehe nur Torrentdownloads erfasst, was auch nicht aussagekräftig ist, da es z.B. 1 Click Hoster gibt.
> 
> ...


Na ja, aber bei der Masse kann man schon grob an 10 Fingern erahnen das die Download Zahlen für die einzelnen Titel über 1 Click Hoster und Co ähnlich liegen... Über die genauigkeit der Zahlenwerte mag man da noch streiten können, aber Prozentual ergibt sich schon ein passendes Bild... Und viele dieser Seiten bieten nun mal auch den fragwürdigen Service einer Übersicht in Form einer Top 10/100 oder Jahresübersicht an... 

Und wenn XY bei dem einen häufig gezogen wird, wird es bei einem anderen ähnlich häufig sein. Zumindest was die Top Titel betrifft.

Letzlich bleiben es Statistiken die mehr oder mider stimmig sind. Das trifft aber letzlich auch auf die Verkaufszahlen zu.


----------



## LieberEngel (3. Juli 2010)

Also wunder tum mich die Zahlen nicht. Heut zu tage muss man ja schließlich 40 - 50 € hinlegen für ein neues Spiel. Dann hat man wenn man pech hat ledeglich 10- 30 Stunden Spielspaß wenn überhaupt. Ich finde das ganz schön wucher. Und bei solchen Preisen und Spieldauern kann ich mir gut vorstellen warum so viele die Games einfach saugen und spielen. Ich mache es jedenfals so ich kaufe mir die meiseten spiele erst wenn sie gesenkt sind und weniger wie 25 Euro kosten. Klar hab ich auch schon bei einigen Tittel da gesessen und mich über den bescheuerten Kopierschutz aufgeregt. Und ich kann auch verstehen das sich leute deswegen spiele aus dem netz laden weil sie dann weniger ärger mit dem ganzen haben. Also wundert euch nicht das es solche Charts gibt. Die Gamer können nicht mehr geld ausgeben wie sie haben. Vieleicht sollten sie die Entwickler ja auch mal an die eigene Nase fassen was die Preise angeht zu Veröffentlichung. Anstatt 50€ nur 30€ dann würde selbst ich mir überlegen ein neues Game zu kaufen.


Aber so, NICHTS GIBTS!


----------



## chris110488 (3. Juli 2010)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> nein natürlich gibt es nichts wichtigeres in der welt als den gewinn reicher menschen, wo kämen die denn hin wenn die ihren wasserhahn nicht mehr vergolden könnten, wenn die statt 30 sportwagen nur noch 29 haben könnten, wenn die sich kein koks mehr leisten können...das wär doch wirklich grausam oder?


Nur sind es eben diese bösen, reichen Menschen, die dafür sorgen, dass überhaupt AAA-Titel entwickelt werden. Wenn die sich kein Koks mehr leisten können, warum sollten sie dann Spieleproduktionen finanzieren?




DarthDevil schrieb:


> Neodym2007 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Du vergleichst hier aber auch Äpfel mit Birnen. Klar ist eine Doppelnutzung ein Schaden für den Hersteller. Sagen wir mal so: Dein Nachbar leiht sich ständig dein Auto um zu fahren. Kauft sich aber kein eigenes, obwohl er ja eins haben möchte, dann entsteht dem Hersteller ein Schaden von einem weniger verkauften Auto.
> ...


Wenn ich also ein Haus anzünde, ist das eine gute Tat, weil ich damit Feuerwehrleuten Arbeit verschaffe? Das ist die exakt gleiche Logik.


----------



## Pinna (3. Juli 2010)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Modern Warfare 2 ist kein Multiplayer Shooter.


   Richtig! Es ist ein Jump'n'Run


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Welche Demos? Erscheinen doch fast keine mehr...
> ...


Also erstmal: interessant, dass du aus dem ellenlangen Post nur noch zwei Sachen rauspickst, mit dem Rest hatte ich also wohl Recht 
Dann zur Antwort:
Ich weiß nicht, was das soll, aber warum schmeißt du immer die unterschiedlichsten Sachen in einen Topf und rührst einmal kräftig um?
Bein NES und SNES waren die Spiele in so ner Cartridge, das kannst du ja wohl nicht mit dem einfachen Downloaden von Kopien heute vergleichen...
Zu der Zeit wo ich mit PC Spielen angefangen habe (1996/97 herum), da war es normal, dass auf einer CD einer Spielezeitschrift zig Demos draufwaren.
Heute muss man doch froh sein, wenn man mal eine bekommt. Meistens heißt es doch ganz lapidar: nö, gibt keine, und damit ist das Thema durch. D.h. entweder auf einen subjektiven Testbericht vertrauen oder halt selbst antesten.


> > Spielezeitschriften werden unter Druck gesetzt, siehe neulich die Story
> > der ComputerBild (jaaaa, ich weiß...), die gesagt bekommen hat: Das
> > Testmuster bekommt ihr nur, wenn eine 90er Wertung bei rausspringt.
> 
> ...


Jaja, ComputerBlöd, ich wusste, dass das kommt. Aber komisch ist es schon, dass die die einzigen waren, die mal die Eier hatten, das öffentlich zu machen, meinste nicht auch? Ich persönlich finde eine solche Einschränkung inakzeptabel, aber gut, jeder wie er mag.


> bzw. die herren
> Langer, Lenhardt, Locker, Schneider-Johne
> haben darüber mal in einen podcast geredet
> http://www.spieleveteranen.de/archives/47


   
Mhm, anderthalb Stunden. Werde ich mir beizeiten mal anhören, aber jetzt nich. Das wird nicht vor dem D-Spiel fertig


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Juli 2010)

chris110488 schrieb:


> Wenn ich also ein Haus anzünde, ist das eine gute Tat, weil ich damit Feuerwehrleuten Arbeit verschaffe? Das ist die exakt gleiche Logik.


   
Sag mal, WILLST du DarthDevil falsch verstehen?
Siehst du keinen Unterschied in einer Leihgabe an Freunde /Bekannte (Ob nun Auto oder Spiel) und einem angezündeten Haus?
Deine Beispiele werden echt immer abstruser, wie willst du so denn noch ernst genommen werden?


----------



## RasputinMaskulin (3. Juli 2010)

chris110488 schrieb:


> Wenn ich also ein Haus anzünde, ist das eine gute Tat, weil ich damit Feuerwehrleuten Arbeit verschaffe? Das ist die exakt gleiche Logik.


Du hast vielleicht ne Logik    
Es ging darum, dass das Geld
 einfach an anderer Stelle ausgegeben wird, es bleibt im Kreislauf, es ist *nicht* verloren, höchstens für die Spieleindustrie und das noch nicht mal gänzlich, weil es auf Umwegen wieder zurück kommt. Wenn Geld irgendwo *verbrannt *wird, dann an der Börse. Dort ist es nämlich tatsächlich für immer weg (siehe Weltwirtschaftskrise damals wie heute) aber das ist ein anderes Thema.
Und mit Arbeitsstellen hat das was DarthDevil verdeutlichen wollte *Null *zu tun. Die Feuerwehrleute hätten auch ohne "dein" Gezündel Arbeit, weil es gesetzlich geregelt ist, wieviele Feuerwehrleute auf wieviele Einwohner kommen (oder so ähnlich, erinnere mich nicht mehr so genau, jedenfalls haben die auch ohne Brandstifter genug zu tun).
Dein Vergleich war absolut unexakt und dazu auch noch schlecht gewählt!


----------



## RasputinMaskulin (3. Juli 2010)

DarthDevil schrieb:


> ich will damit nur sagen das raubkopien keineswegs ein solch großes und existensbedrohendes problem sind wie es einem die industrie weißmachen will. genauso wie die sache, das hinter dem ganzen kopierschutzunsinn andere gründe stecken als gegen raubkopien vorzugehen.


Endlich mal einer, der's geschnallt hat!   

Es geht z.B. bei Sachen wie dem Online-Aktivierungszwang in erster Linie *nicht *um Raubkopierer wie es immer gerne propagiert wird, die Publisher wissen ganz genau, dass diese Maßnahmen noch am Releasetag umgangen sind. In erster Linie geht es um den Second-Hand Markt, denn *da *gehen die wirklichen Verlust mit einher, weil die Leute ja tatsächlich bereit sind für das Spiel Geld zu bezahlen. Wenn jemand ein Game zieht, dann heißt das aber noch lange nicht, dass er es auch kaufen würde, auch nicht wenn es nur einen 5er kosten würde, manche haben einfach nicht einmal diese 5 Euro über (ja auch in Deutschland, stellt's euch vor) oder schlicht und einfach keinen Bock Geld für Games auszugeben. Bei diesen Leuten entsteht auch kein Schaden in diesem Sinne dass sie es ja sonst gekauft hätten. Der wahre Schaden entsteht auf dem Second-Hand Markt und den wollen die Publisher unterbinden. Da man den Leuten aber natürlich nicht verbieten kann ihr *Eigentum* weiter zu veräußern und das auch einen bitteren Nachgeschmack hinterließe, gäbe man zu dass man es am liebsten verbieten würde und damit einhergehend ein Imageschaden entstände, hat man sich den Kampf gegen Raubkopierer auf die Fahnen geschrieben. Das haargenau gleiche Prinzip, was die Regierungen fast aller Länder (zumindest der westl. Hemisphäre) mit dem Kampf gegen den Terrorismus benutzen. Im Namen der inneren Sicherheit werden die Bürgerrechte immer weiter eingedampft bis nichts mehr als eine leere Hülle übrig bleibt. Da das Volk aber auf die Barrikaden gehen würde, gäbe man zu dass man die Bürgerrechte beschneiden will um mehr Kontrolle zu erlangen, nimmt sich einen eh schon geächteten "Feind" und sagt man führe all dies ein um diesen besser bekämpfen zu können.
Clevere kleine Scheißer, muss man ihnen lassen.


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Juli 2010)

@Rasputin: so siehts aus!
Es gab übrigens schon Aussagen von Publishern höchstselbst, die dieses Zerstören vom Gebrauchtmarkt zugegeben haben, ich bin aber jetzt zu faul, die Links rauszusuchen, aber es gab hier schon News zu 
Schön ist für Deutschland natürlich, dass wir hier einen Verbraucherschutz haben, eigentlich müsste der mal aktiv werden, denn es kann nicht sein, dass man gebrauchte Sachen nicht weiterverkaufen darf, bzw. man darf ein Spiel ja weiterverkaufen, nur der 2. Käufer kanns dann nicht mehr nutzen. Sehr nett gelöst...


----------



## thurius (3. Juli 2010)

LieberEngel schrieb:


> Also wunder tum mich die Zahlen nicht. Heut zu tage muss man ja schließlich 40 - 50 € hinlegen für ein neues Spiel.


ach und was ist mit den preisen mitte achziger bis zur euro umstellung?
in Powerplay 2/86 Marble
 Madness *Zirka-Preis: 79-99 DM*
*Leather Goddesses of Phobos* *Zirka-Preis: 89-99 DM*
*Final Fantasy 3* Zirka-Preis:200 DM
*Shining Force *Zirka-Preis:140 DM
*Vagrant Story*
Zirka-Preis:100 DM
MS-DOS CD-ROM
*1995 **Full Throttle - Vollgas* *Zirka-Preis: 120 DM
**Prisoner of Ice  **Zirka-Preis: 120 DM**
**Star Trek - A Final Unity **Zirka-Preis: 120 DM**

*Windows CD-ROM
*Sim Tower  **Zirka-Preis: 130 DM**

1996
*MS-DOS
*Duke Nukem 3D**Zirka-Preis: 80 DM*


MS-DOS/Win3.1/Win95



*Warcraft 2 **Zirka-Preis: 100 DM
*The
 Dig *Zirka-Preis: 90 DM
1997
*Windows 95
Diablo
*Zirka-Preis: 100 DM
**
*
*ich kann gerne weiter machen ,wenn man wirklich schon 20 jahre games spielt sollte man nicht mit dem dümmlichen gerede kommen damals war ja alles billiger

*


----------



## Tikky (3. Juli 2010)

Vergleich dann dochmal bitte die Spielzeit damaliger und heutiger Titel... Ich war beispielsweise eher gewillt für ein Spiel 100 Mark auszugeben, das mich monatelang an den bildschirm fesselte und bei jeder Neuinstallation aufs Neueste faszinierte.

Heute gibt man 50 Euro aus, sieht nach 5 Stunden den Abspann und mag das Spiel am liebsten mit 14-Tage Rückgaberecht zum vollen Preis zurückgeben... Das geht dann dank Account-Bindung und sonstigem Quatsch nicht.


----------



## thurius (3. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> thurius schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also erstmal: interessant, dass du aus dem ellenlangen Post nur noch zwei Sachen rauspickst, mit dem Rest hatte ich also wohl Recht


wieso hast du automatich recht wenn ich nix mehr dazu schreibe?

ich hab schon oft genug geschrieben das mich diese schönrederei nervt


----------



## Walex (3. Juli 2010)

Tikky schrieb:


> Vergleich dann dochmal bitte die Spielzeit damaliger und heutiger Titel... Ich war beispielsweise eher gewillt für ein Spiel 100 Mark auszugeben, das mich monatelang an den bildschirm fesselte und bei jeder Neuinstallation aufs Neueste faszinierte.
> 
> Heute gibt man 50 Euro aus, sieht nach 5 Stunden den Abspann und mag das Spiel am liebsten mit 14-Tage Rückgaberecht zum vollen Preis zurückgeben... Das geht dann dank Account-Bindung und sonstigem Quatsch nicht.


Das kommt ja wohl aufs Spiel an .
Mit Oblivion, Mass Effect oder Dragon Age spielt man sehr sehr lange wenn man will ^^.

Aber ich gebe dir Recht, im Ego Shooter Sektor gibts schon lange keine Spiele mehr, die lange dauern (oder eine gute Story bieten).
Und Orginalität vermisst man auch .

Wo sind geniale und witzige Spiele wie NOLF hin?
Wieso gibts keine Ego Shooter, die sich wie Mass Effect spielen: mit Kinoflair?

Naja, Half Life³ kommt ja hoffentlich irgendwann. Oder Episode 3. Das wird dann vl wieder spannend .

Aber wie gesagt, abseits der Ego Shooter gibts eine Menge Spiele, die richtig viel Spielzeit haben und jeden Cent wert sind!
Im Ego Shooter Sektor hingegen gibts immer weniger Spiele, die ihr Geld wert sind. Da wart ich lieber bis die nur mehr 10€ kosten.

lg


----------



## ferrari2k (3. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > thurius schrieb:
> ...


Sag ich ja, du hast keine Argumente mehr 
Und zu den Spielpreisen: Tikky ist ja schon auf die Dauer eingegangen, ich bringe mein Argument von vor ein paar Seiten nochmal: DURCHSCHNITTSEINKOMMEN!
Ich bin mir sicher, dass Spiele zwar im Preis gleichgeblieben sind, das Durchschnittseinkommen aber gesunken ist, prozentual sind Spiele also teurer geworden.


----------



## Raen (3. Juli 2010)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal einige Posts durchgelesen und es kommt mir so vor als ob manche tatsächlich das Raubkopieren mit der sinkenden Qualität der Spiele rechtfertigen wollen. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, die Entwickler und Publisher können durchaus ein scheiß Spiel programieren, dass seine 50 Euro nicht wert ist, aber wieso darf man soetwas dann stehlen (man ist ja nicht gezwungen den Scheiß zu kaufen)? Man geht ja auch nicht in den Laden und klaut die Produkte mit schlechter Qualität nur weil sie schlecht sind. Hier wollen sich offensichtlich einige ein reines Gewissen erschleichen, indem sie behaupten die Preise seien Schuld. Letztlich trifft es dann immer ehrliche Käufer, die sich dann mit beschissenen DRMs oder GWLs herumschlagen müssen. Diesen Raubkopierern sei nur gesagt: "go to hell motherfuckers", ihr arbeitet schließlich auch nicht für umsonst.


----------



## terrysanders (3. Juli 2010)

Also ich möchte mich auch mal in dieses durchaus interessante - aber auch brisante -  Thema Raubkopien einklinken. Sollte das, was ich hier schreibe schon einmal in den letzten 200 Einträgen geschrieben worden sein tuts mir Leid, ich habe sie nur überflogen und nicht alle gelesen.

Also ich habe in letzter Zeit leider auch immer weniger Zeit zum spielen von PC Spielen aber auch wenn ich mir denke "vielleicht kauf ich mir doch mal ein neues Spiel" dann ist ein Hauptargument warum ich mir das Spiel dann NICHT kaufe doch der Preis.

Nun, ich gehe mal davon aus, dass jeder größere und namhafte Spielehersteller seine Marketing-Spezialisten hat und die sich durchaus bewusst sind, wie viel sie für ein neues PC-Spiel verlangen können, so dass die Relation zwischen Verkaufszahlen und dem daraus resultierendem Gewinn optimal ist.
Genauso werden die auch wissen, wie sehr man diesen Startpreis von neuen Spielen mit der Zeit nach oben schraubt ohne einen Einbruch der Verkaufszahlen hervorzurufen. Andere Beispiele hierfür sind z.b Mc Donalds oder Burger King, die über die Jahre ihre Produktpreise immer wieder in 10 cent Schritten nach oben korrigieren oder aber auch die Tankstellen, die alle 6 Monate den Spritpreis um 30 cent anheben, woran sich die Menschen seltsamerweise auch recht schnell gewöhnen. Aber das nur so als Beispiel.

Was ich mir als Laie in Sachen Marktforschung jedoch denke ist, dass man doch bestimmt viel mehr Spiele verkaufen könnte (und auch mehr Gewinn erzielen könnte), wenn man ein neues Spiel halt einfach für 45 Euro statt 65 Euro oder 60 Euro auf den Markt bringt. Auch die Zahl der Raubkopierer dürfte doch deutlich zurückgehen, denn ich denke es gibt viele Leute, für die z.b. 50 Euro so ne Art "Schmerzgrenze" ist, die man beim Kauf eines Pc-Spiels nicht überschreiten möchten. Würde man solche psychologischen Faktoren berücksichtigen dann würden grade die "Otto-Normal-Raubkopierer" vielleicht doch das Spiel kaufen und das Risiko eingehen, dass das Spiel nicht ganz so der Hit ist.
Vor allem die Tatsache, dass Spiele oder Medien raubkopiert werden wird sich sowieso niemals eindämmen lassen. Es wird immer Leute geben, die Spiele hochladen und es wird immer Leute geben, die das dann runterladen. So realistisch muss man einfach sein.

Aber um nochmal auf den Preis zu kommen, denn in einem anderen Post wurde argumentiert, dass die Spiele damals genauso viel gekostet haben wie heute. Das mag auf dem Papier schon stimmen, aber ich denke, dass man die heutige Situation auf dem PC-Spiele-Markt nicht mit der damaligen vergleichen kann.

Mag sein, dass heutige Spiele deutlich höhere Produktions- und Entwicklungskosten haben als noch vor 10, 20 Jahren. Aber in den letzten 5 Jahren hat sich die Nutzung von Pc und Internet so krass verändert und verbreitet, so dass man die heutige Situation nicht mehr mit der damaligen vergleichen kann. Heute gibt es eine viel viel größere Zahl an potenziellen Käufern als damals, weswegen schon viel höhere Umsätze erzielt werden können als früher. Auch die Möglichkeiten des Marketings und der Werbung haben sich so stark verändert, so dass man viel größere Absatzzahlen erzielen kann als damals.
Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass diese einfachen Umrechnungen von Euro auf
 Mark auch total hinken, weil es den Euro immerhin schon seit 8 Jahren 
gibt und sich dadurch gravierende Finanzfaktoren wie z.B. Infaltionsraten stark verändert haben, so dass die Umrechnung 50 Euro heute = 100 
Mark damals einfach nicht mehr stimmt. Besonders in der heutigen finanziellen Lage des Durchschnittsverbrauchers wiegen "100 Mark" heute einfach viel schwerer als damals, weil die allgemeinen Lebenserhaltungskosten deutlich gestiegen sin din den letzten Jahren.

ABer zurück zu den Spielen. Auch diese Sache mit dem Kopierschutz. Ich möchte nicht wissen, wie viel Geld die in die Entwicklung von so einem "Hochsicherheitskopierschutz" reinstecken, damit er nach spätestens 2 Wochen nach dem Release sowieso wieder geknackt wird. Warum lassen sie den Kopierschutz nicht gleich ganz weg und verkaufen das Spiel dafür billiger? Gerade heute wo immer weniger Geld für Luxusartikel übrig ist machen schon 10 oder 15 Euro einen sehr großen Unterschied, rein psychologisch, so dass viele Leute das Spiel doch kaufen würden als es sich illegal zu beschaffen.

Jedenfalls hab ich mir das bei vielen Spielen gedacht, die in letzter Zeit erschienen sind. Es ghibt einfach zu viele Spiele die man gerne hätte und wenn jedes 60 Euro kostet dann ist halt wenn überhaupt nur eins drin, grade wenn man noch jünger ist und kein Einkommen hat oder nur wenig Einkommen (Studenten z.B.). Ich persönlich warte dann halt solange, biss die Spiele dann irgendwann mal billiger werden und ich sie mir dann halt kaufen kann, aber bis dahin sind ja wieder viele neue erschienen und so geht das immer weiter. 

Wie gesagt, ich denke schon, dass die Marketing-Leute der Spielehersteller wissen, wie sie Ihre Preise gestalten können aber ich bin trotzdem der Überzeugung, dass man gerade das Raubkopiererproblem deutlich effektiver mit der Preisgestaltung bekämpfen könnte. Und 1000000 mal effektiver als mit nem blöden Kopierschutz der nur noch mehr Entwicklungskosten verursacht.

In diesem Sinne,
gekko


----------



## thurius (3. Juli 2010)

terrysanders schrieb:


> Was ich mir als Laie in Sachen Marktforschung jedoch denke ist, dass man doch bestimmt viel mehr Spiele verkaufen könnte (und auch mehr Gewinn erzielen könnte), wenn man ein neues Spiel halt einfach für 45 Euro statt 65 Euro oder 60 Euro auf den Markt bringt.


 Starcraft 2 uvp von blizzard 60euro auf amazon für 44€ gelistet
Mafia 2 EUR 43,89
Split/Second:
 Velocity 


EUR 38,48
BLUR


EUR 41,50
Lego Harry Potter - 
Die Jahre 1 - 4 *EUR 24,95*

das ist der preis von spielen die erst gerade rausgekommen sind oder noch nicht erschienen ist
also wenn man seine spiele  von amazon bezieht zahlt mal eigentlich nie mehr als 45-50 euro pro game wenn hoch kommt deine 60-65euro zahlste nur im mediamarkt bei karstadt bei gamestop oder saturn




> Auch die Zahl der Raubkopierer dürfte doch deutlich zurückgehen,


gib ja ein schönes beispiel mit der 1centaktion von wog was für sich ein klasse spiel ist aber die leute noch nicht mal einen einzigen cent bezahlt haben sondern gleich zur illegalen kopie gegriffen haben



> Jaja, ComputerBlöd, ich wusste, dass das kommt. Aber komisch ist es
> schon, dass die die einzigen waren, die mal die Eier hatten, das
> öffentlich zu machen, meinste nicht auch? Ich persönlich finde eine
> solche Einschränkung inakzeptabel, aber gut, jeder wie er mag.
> ...


hier macht die computerBLÖD leider einen Denkfehler. 
Sie denkt, die Spieleindustrie sei verpflichtet, ganz ohne Gegenleistung 
jedermann an seine Produkte ranzulassen und diese schlimmstenfalls durch
 einen Verriß im wirtschaftlichen Erfolg zu gefährden. Das ist natürlich
 Quatsch.
Eine Spiele-Publikation kann es nur geben, wenn es Spiele gibt und 
Firmen, die ab und an mal eine Anzeige schalten. Um das in Zukunft zu 
gewährleisten müssen die Firmen jetzt, hier und heute Spiele verkaufen. 
Das Ganze ist eine Symbiose. Und in einer solchen Partnerschaft darf man
 sich gegenseitig auch mal daran erinnern, wie gemeinschaftliche 
Spielregeln auszusehen haben. Aber es sind gemeinschaftliche Regeln.
Wenn eine Spielefirma ein Produkt X an Zeitschrift Y oder Webseite Z 
herausgibt, ist das immer ein Risiko. Werden Y und Z das Produkt mögen 
und hoch bewerten? Sofern man glaubt, daß Wertungen die Verkaufszahlen 
beeinflussen , liefert man sein wirtschaftliches Wohl also jemandem 
aus, der, und jetzt wird es hart aber ehrlich, aus rein eigenem 
Interesse, ohne echte Ausbildung und mit einem individuellem Geschmack 
das Produkt “bewertet”. Sollte da ein Multi-Millionen-Euro-Umsatz 
betroffen sein, erlaube ich dem Hersteller durchaus zu sagen: “Du darfst
 den Test nur drucken, wenn das Produkt dir gefällt und eine 
entsprechend gute Wertung bekommt. Sonst warte bitte, bis das Produkt 
erschienen ist.”
Ja, der autodidaktische Spieleredakteur, geimpft durch Parolen aus den
 Zeitschriften der 90er und 2000er über “Unabhängigkeit” und 
“Unbestechlichkeit” wird sich jetzt in seinen Grundsätzen erschüttert 
fühlen und wüten über eine Industrie, die seine Meinung beeinflussen 
will. Dabei geht hier doch was ganz anderes ab.
In Deutschland kann, dank Pressefreiheit, jedermann über ein Produkt 
schreiben, was er will (ja, es gibt Grenzen, aber die überlasse ich den 
Anwälten). Sobald ein Produkt im Laden steht, ist es Freiwild für alle 
Journalisten, selbsternannten Tester, Blogger und Twitterer und nicht 
zuletzt diese doofe Metacritic-Ding. Das ist auch gut so, wird von mir 
gar nicht angezweifelt und ja auch selbst ausgenutzt .
Nun wollen Hefte und Webseiten aber natürlich Leser an sich binden 
und das geht am besten, wenn man Sachen “vorher” hat. Damit ein Test in
 einer Zeitschrift erscheint, muß die Redaktion das Spiel etwa drei 
Wochen vor dem Kiosktermin in der Hand haben. Der Spielehersteller muß 
also dem Journalisten mindestens einen Monat früher als üblich Zugriff 
auf das Produkt gewähren.
Nur – dieses “muß” ist kein gottgegebenes Recht des Journalisten. Er
 hat keinen Anspruch darauf, seine Publikation mit Berichten über Dinge 
zu schmücken, an die normale Käufer gar nicht ran kämen. Der 
Spielehersteller hat in meinen Augen jedes Recht der Welt zu sagen: Ich 
geb dir mein Produkt früher, aber wenn der Test nicht gut ausfällt, dann
 halte ihn bis Datum X zurück.
Wenn sich jemand wie die ComputerBLÖD darüber mit starken Worten aufregt, 
kann ich nur erwidern: Wieso geht Ihr Schreiber davon aus, daß Ihr alle 
unfehlbare Ikonen der Spielewelt seit? Was gibt Euch eigentlich das 
Recht, unter ein Spiel eine Zahl von Eins bis Hundert zu setzen? Wieso 
seit Ihr schlau und die PR-Leute doof? Welche von diesen beiden Gruppen 
arbeitet professioneller und hat seinen Job wirklich in einer Ausbildung gelernt?

Bleibt noch das Argument des “Ich hab einen Nachteil, wenn andere das
 Material vor mir haben, nur weil ich nix unterschreibe” – die 
eigentliche “Kränkung”, auf die es den Meckerern ankommt. Darauf gibt 
es nur zwei Antworten: Entweder man hat Leser, die das schätzen, die 
verstehen, warum in meiner Publikation eben noch kein Test ist und sich 
daraus etwas ableiten können. Leser, die wirklich tiefe Informationen 
über die Spiele wollen und gerne auch mal zwei Wochen länger warten. 
Dann muß man sich nicht beschweren, sondern kann einfach lächelnd 
warten, bis das fertige Produkt kommt, und dann unbeschwert mit spitzer 
Zunge darüber herziehen. Es wird der Publikation gar nicht weh tun.
Oder aber man hat Leser, die das einen Scheiß interessiert. Die 
wollen alles über das Spiel jetzt, hier und heute lesen, wechseln dann 
halt zu einer anderen Zeitschrift/Webseite, die das schon hat. Nur – das
 sind dann doch gar nicht “deine” Leser? Wenn ich immer der Erste sein 
will, dann lasse ich mich auch auf den Pakt mit den Spielerherstellern 
ein. Diese Leser freuen sich über die 98% und die 11/10 und erwarten gar
 nicht die kritische Zerlegung von Spielmechanik und Plotdetails.
“Kleingeistig” sind hier nicht die Big Player der Spieleindustrie, 
die mit den wenigen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln eine schlechte, 
frühe Berichterstattung verhindern wollen. Kleingeistig ist der 
meckernde Journalist, der sich nach außen unabhängig geben will, nach 
innen von der Spieleindustrie aber naives Vertrauen und wahlfreien 
Zugriff auf Produkte erwartet. So funktioniert keine Symbiose.
 Pressefreiheit – in jedem Fall. Jeder soll ein Produkt, das im Laden
 steht, besprechen können wie er mag, ohne Einschränkungen. Wer aber 
vorher schon dran will, muß sich Einschränkungen gefallen lassen.


----------



## terrysanders (4. Juli 2010)

Ja auf das Beispiel von World of Goo hab ich schon gewartet. Ehrlich gesagt hat mich das in meinen menschlich-moralischen Wertvorstellungen auch ziemlich erschüttert muss ich sagen ^^
Schon ziemlich armselig, die Menschheit, dass es Leute gibt die nicht mal einen cent bezahlen sondern es dann doch runterladen.
Aber ich denke dieser...naja nennen wirs mal "Misserfolg" entstand einfach dadurch, dass es einfach ein sehr exotisches Konzept war. Dadurch, dass das runterladen inzwischen schon so etabliert ist denken sich halt viele "ich bin zu faul mir jetzt das zu kaufen, ich schau einfach ob es das iwo zu saugen gibt, das geht schneller und leichter". dazu kommt der bereits erwähnte "Reiz des illegalen Runterladens" und die "Sammelwut", möglichst viele Sachen zu besitzen oder einfach nur möglichst viel zu saugen, nur so zum Spaß.

Aber würden mehr Konzerne auf solch innovative Konzepte umsteigen oder sich neue Sachen in Sachen Produktgestaltung und Vermarktung einfallen lassen, dann würden vielleicht dadurch mehr Leute Anregung finden, dem Strom zu folgen und sich auf diese neuen Sachen einzulassen.
Natürlich würde das Problem der Raubkopien nicht von heute auf morgen gelöst oder gar beseitigt werden, das wäre wohl sehr illusorisch. Dennoch würde sich meiner Meinung nach auf lange Sicht eine Besserung zeigen.

Ich bin sowieso gespannt was in Zukunft in der Softwareindustrie passiert. Sollte sich beispielsweise das Cloud-Computing Konzept durchsetzen, vor allem auch für Spiele, wären auch reine Online-Abos oder SPiele Flatrates als Bezahlmodell denkbar und das würde ganz neue Türen für das Produktmarketing und Preisstrategie offenbaren.

Ich lasse mich einfach überraschen, was so passiert in nächster Zeit.

Und zum Thema Spiele-Vorab-Tests: Ist ja bei sehr vielen Produkten so, dass sie in Vorabtests total hochgehypt werden sodass jedes Magazin nur noch positives drucken kann/darf, um konkurrenzfähig zu bleiben, siehe z.B. sämtliche Handys/Smartphones, insbesondere Iphone und Ipad. (Ich bin kein Apple-Hater oder sowas, bitte nicht jetzt die große Apple-Diskussion anfangen aber so unobjektive und voreingenommene Berichterstattung zu Produkten bevor sie auf dem Markt oder sogar bevor sie überhaupt als Prototyp vorhanden waren hab ich noch nie erlebt).

Man muss halt selber wissen, was man liest und was man davon glaubt.


----------



## ferrari2k (4. Juli 2010)

Raen schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal einige Posts durchgelesen und es kommt mir so vor als ob manche tatsächlich das Raubkopieren mit der sinkenden Qualität der Spiele rechtfertigen wollen. Dazu kann ich nur sagen, die Entwickler und Publisher können durchaus ein scheiß Spiel programieren, dass seine 50 Euro nicht wert ist, aber wieso darf man soetwas dann stehlen (man ist ja nicht gezwungen den Scheiß zu kaufen)? Man geht ja auch nicht in den Laden und klaut die Produkte mit schlechter Qualität nur weil sie schlecht sind. Hier wollen sich offensichtlich einige ein reines Gewissen erschleichen, indem sie behaupten die Preise seien Schuld. Letztlich trifft es dann immer ehrliche Käufer, die sich dann mit beschissenen DRMs oder GWLs herumschlagen müssen. Diesen Raubkopierern sei nur gesagt: "go to hell motherfuckers", ihr arbeitet schließlich auch nicht für umsonst.


Wenn du schon die vorherigen Posts erwähnst, warum bringst du dann noch immer diesen Vergleich, der doch schon wiederlegt wurde?
Das Klauen im Laden ist etwas anderes als das Kopieren aus dem Netz, auch wenn du das nicht verstehst.
Du sagst ja auch noch, die einzigen, die unter einem ekligen Kopierschutz leiden sind die Käufer, sie werden also bestraft dafür, dass sie dem Publisher noch Geld geben. Das kann nicht mehr lange gut gehen.


----------



## chris110488 (4. Juli 2010)

RasputinMaskulin schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn ich also ein Haus anzünde, ist das eine gute Tat, weil ich damit Feuerwehrleuten Arbeit verschaffe? Das ist die exakt gleiche Logik.
> ...


Diese Umwege musst du mir jetzt erklären!

Natürlich geht das Geld nicht verloren. Man kann es für andere Sachen ausgeben oder sparen. Das gilt übrigens auch, wenn ich eine _Sache_ stehle. Wenn ich etwas anzünde, kurble ich doch auch die Wirtschaft an. Schließlich muss es dann neu gekauft werden.

Dabei geht es mir natürlich nicht darum, Stehlen und Brandstiftung mit illegalem Kopieren inhaltlich zu vergleichen, sondern darum, dass die Begründung/Rchtfertigung von Darthdevil (und als solche habe ich sie aufgefasst) recht unsinnig ist. Das gilt meiner Meinung auch für den Vergleich mit dem Auto. Alle wehren sich dagegen, Stehlen mit Kopieren zu vergleichen, weil das Eine eine Sache ist, das Andere nicht. Beim Auto ist es genau so. Wenn ich es ausleihe, steht es meinem Nachbarn nicht mehr zur Verfügung. Er wird sich daher überlegen, ob er es immerzu ausleihen will. Kopiere ich Software von meinem Nachbarn. erleidet er keinen Nachteil. Sie existiert dann doppelt.

Ich finde es schon ziemlich verweflich, etwas offensichtlich "Schlechtes" zu Rechtfertigen, indem man sagt, es komme ja auch etwas "Gutes" bei raus (wenn auch nur als Abfallprodukt). Vorallem weil es ein Gedankengang ist, der für einen "Raubkopierer" ohne Belang ist (wie auch für den Brandstifter). 





RasputinMaskulin schrieb:


> Und mit Arbeitsstellen hat das was DarthDevil verdeutlichen wollte *Null *zu tun. Die Feuerwehrleute hätten auch ohne "dein" Gezündel Arbeit, weil es gesetzlich geregelt ist, wieviele Feuerwehrleute auf wieviele Einwohner kommen (oder so ähnlich, erinnere mich nicht mehr so genau, jedenfalls haben die auch ohne Brandstifter genug zu tun).
> Dein Vergleich war absolut unexakt und dazu auch noch schlecht gewählt!


Es ist ja auch kein inhaltlicher (schrieb ich irgendwo, dass ich saugen und Brandstiftung gleich "gut" finde?), sondern einer, der DarthDevils Argumentation ad absurdum führt. Denn genau das ist sie. Absurd.


----------



## Pietie (4. Juli 2010)

Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute doch versuchen, das Raubkopieren schön zu reden. Fakt ist: Raubkopieren (wie allein der Name schon vermuten lässt) ist illegal, also verboten! Und da ist es völlig egal, ob ein materieller Schaden entsteht oder der Schaden sich nur darauf bezieht, dass ein Entwickler aufgrund der neusten Raubkopier-Charts eine Magenverstimmung bekommt und einen außerplanmäßigen Boxenstopp auf dem Bottich einlegen muss. Illegal bleibt illegal!

Und der Grund für die stetig steigenden Zahlen sind weder zu hohe Preise, noch irgendwelche Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, sondern die Tatsache, dass es mittlerweile viel zu einfach ist an eine Kopie eines Spiels etc. zu kommen. Warum soll ich denn 50 Euronen für ein Spiel ausgeben, wenn ich es auch für Lau aus dem Netz saugen kann. Und das schöne dabei ist: Ich weiß, dass dieses Vergehen (oder sollte ich lieber Vergnügen schreiben) niemanden, außer den Ersteller der aktuellsten Raubkopier-Charts vielleicht, interessiert und ich damit zu 99,999% ungeschoren davon komme. Wozu also kaufen...

Die einziege Möglichkeit, diese Entwicklung einzudämmen, sind keine schönen "noch 4x singen" Raubkipier-Spots zu Beginn eines Kinofilms oder irgendwelche Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, sondern eine knallharte und ausnahmslose Bestrafung. 
Also ich würde ein wenig drüber nachdenken, ob ich mir eine Kopie aus dem Netz ziehen soll, wenn ich zu 100% davon ausgehen kann, dass bei mir anschließend ein Briefchen mit einer Zahlungsaufforderung von 1500 Euro und einer Androhung von 2 Jahren Knast ins Haus flattert!

Da in diesem Land aber nur das Reden und nicht das Handlen großgeschrieben wird, darf fleißig weiterkopiert werden. Aber das ist eine andere Geschichte...


----------



## terrysanders (4. Juli 2010)

Pietie schrieb:


> Und der Grund für die stetig steigenden Zahlen sind weder zu hohe Preise, noch irgendwelche Kopierschutzmaßnahmen, sondern die Tatsache, dass es mittlerweile viel zu einfach ist an eine Kopie eines Spiels etc. zu kommen. Warum soll ich denn 50 Euronen für ein Spiel ausgeben, wenn ich es auch für Lau aus dem Netz saugen kann.


Ja natürlich ist es inzwischen sehr einfach geworden, an Spiele ranghekommen aber das ist doch keine wirkliche Begründung für die Ursache, dass es so viele Raubkopien gibt. Die Frage ist ja gerade WARUM ES SO LEICHT IST, an Raubkopien heranzukommen, wie es dazu kommen konnte, dass so viele Leute Spiele hochladen und aus welcher Motivation überhaupt Leute Spiele online stellen und wieso andere Leute das dann wiederum runterladen. Natürlich gibt es inzwischen einfach Leute, die Raubkopien saugen weils halt so einfach ist aber der Ursprung dieses Problems liegt wo anders und meiner Meinung nach geht es darum, die ursprünge zu klären denn dann kann man vielleicht das Problem wirklich analysieren und auch "bekämpfen", denn auslöschen wird man das wohl nie können.


Und mit dem "Raubkopierer sollten härter bestraft werden" machst du dir das Ganze ein wenig zu einfach. Wenn es so leicht wäre, alle Leute einfach so mit Hilfe eines Programmes zu orten und dann automatisch ein Mahnschreiben zu drucken so dass jeder der was weiß ich wie viel Millionen Raubkopierer auf der Welt ein Mahnschreiben zugestellt bekommt dann würden die das schon längst tun.
Speziell in Deutschland ist das Hauptproblem, warum Raubkopierer so schwer zu fassen sind einfach das, das viel zu wenig Personal vorhanden ist, um auch nur annähernd größenflächig Raubkopierer aufzuspüren und aufzuklären. Daher beschränkt man sich wenn überhaupt ermittelt wird sowieso nur auf die uploader und nicht die downloader und auch unter denen nur auf die ganz ganz großen Fische. Denn dadurch, dass die meisten Server der Filesharing-Unternehmen im Ausland stehen kann die deutsche Justiz nicht einfach schnell mal sagen "zeigt uns all eure Daten, wir müssen mal nach Raubkopierern scannen".

Außerdem wehren sich natürlich auch die Server-Eigentümer gegen solche Razzias. Rapidshare z.B. hat vor kurzem erst wieder einen Prozess gehabt gegen Schweizer Buchverläge und vor ein paar Monaten war so weit ich weiß auch was mit einem deutschen Softwareunternehmen. Insofern ist das "bestrafen" leider nicht ganz so einfach.

vor allem weil härtere Strafen auch nur das Symptom bekämpfen und nicht die Ursache des Verbrechens. Ist auch ein sehr strittiges Thema in der Rechtsprechung wie hoch Strafen ausfallen dürfen und ob härtere Strafen, z.B. im Straßenverkehr wirklich dazu führen würden, dass Leute nicht mehr so rasen oder ähnliches.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2010)

terrysanders schrieb:


> Ja natürlich ist es inzwischen sehr einfach geworden, an Spiele ranghekommen aber das ist doch keine wirkliche Begründung für die Ursache, dass es so viele Raubkopien gibt. Die Frage ist ja gerade WARUM ES SO LEICHT IST, an Raubkopien heranzukommen, wie es dazu kommen konnte, dass so viele Leute Spiele hochladen und aus welcher Motivation überhaupt Leute Spiele online stellen und wieso andere Leute das dann wiederum runterladen.



oh doch genau und nur das ist auch schon die begründung: weil es so einfach ist. punkt aus fertig. dinge wie preis, spielqualität, fehlende demo etc. etc. spielen nur eine sehr untergeordnete rolle. 

wäre es also nicht dermassen simpel umsonst an digitales gut zu kommen, wäre es maximal noch eine reine freakangelegenheit aber ganz sicher kein -wie jetzt- massenphänomen.


----------



## thurius (4. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Raen schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wenn du schon die vorherigen Posts erwähnst, warum bringst du dann noch immer diesen Vergleich, der doch schon wiederlegt wurde?
> ...


   Das Kopierern von Spielen sowie das herunterladen aus dubiosen Quellen 
verurteile ich. Gründe wie etwa zu harte Restriktionen durch DRM,"es ensteht ja kein  schaden", die 
eher als Entschuldigung oder vielmehr als Rechtfertigung für Kopien 
dient, erachte ich als unnötig. Genauso wie alle anderen 
Rechtfertigungen, warum ein Spiel nicht gekauft, aber dafür 
heruntergeladen wird. Das ist nämlich 
auch eine der Aussagen die ich nicht akzeptiere, da sie vor allem dann 
in Diskussionen benutzt wird, wenn es keine handfesten Argumente gibt, 
um die eigene Meinung zu untermauern.


ferrari2k  hatte mal geschrieben



> Ich hole mir keine Spiele mit
> DRM, wenn ich Far Cry 2 jetzt zocken
> wollte, hätte ich keine andere
> Wahl, als es mir "anderweitig" zu
> besorgen.


also du läds dir spiele runter weils keine demo gibt weils drm hat usw, ist es nicht eher der versuch sein handeln warum man was runterläd zu rechtfertigen
Und wegen der fehlenden Demo bei Spielezeitschriften 

Gibt es SPielezeitschriften und Onlinemagazine und FOren etc. wie Sand 
am Meer, also bitte tu nicht als gäbe es ein Informationsdefizit. Wenn du dir beispielsweise pcgames durchlesen
 würdest, hättest du festgestellt, dass stets auch der Kopierschutz eine
 Erwähnung im Testbericht findet.
Auch interessant, dass du deine Arbeitsleistung so einschätzt, dass du 
damit dein Gehalt "sauer verdient" hast, während dir die Einnamen der 
Entwickler völlig egal sind.



> Zu der Zeit wo ich mit PC Spielen angefangen habe (1996/97 herum), da
> war es normal, dass auf einer CD einer Spielezeitschrift zig Demos
> draufwaren.
> Heute muss man doch froh sein, wenn man mal eine bekommt.
> ...


Ganz einfach, ganz unkompliziert ... und jetzt kommts: ganz normal.
Wenn
 ich schlechte Kritiken über einen Kinofilm höre, dann gehe ich auch 
nicht ins Kino sondern verzichte, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass meine 8
 EUR woanders besser aufgehoben sind.
Es gibt keinen vernünftigen
 Grund der das Raubkopieren an sich rechtfertigt, weil Spiele nunmal 
keine Grundbedarfsmittel sind, sondern so leid es mir tut: Luxusartikel.
Man(n)
 kann sehr gute ohne sie leben, genauso wie man sehr gut ohne 
Markenklamotten leben kann, ohne einen Porsche, ohne eine 
Perlenhalskette für die Frau bzw. Diamantenohrringe etc.pp.
Im 
Grunde wäre es ganz einfach zu verzichten ... nur merkwürdigerweise 
kommt genau das für 90% der Kopierer nicht in Frage. Warum? Diese Frage 
wird in Diskussionen gerne ausgeblendet ... was spricht gg. den 
Verzicht?

Im Endeffekt ist es doch meist so, dass Raubkkopierer um keine Ausrede 
verlegen sind. "Das sind die Bugs schuld....es gibt keine Demo..private 
daten abgeben". Für mich alles blabla! 
Eigentlich wird es so sein, 
dass es einen Raubkopierer 0 Euros kostet das Spiel runterzuladen. Er 
hat ne Flatrate die er eh nutzt, der Strom kommt auch nicht dazu, da er 
vermutlich nur dann runterlädt, wenn er den Rechner eh anhat. Und 50 
Euro für ein Spiel investieren, dass in der PCGames gerade mal 85 % 
bekommen hat? Mitnichten!
Es geht wie alles im Leben nur ums 
Geld. Der Rest sind Ausreden.


----------



## chris110488 (4. Juli 2010)

Pietie schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute doch versuchen, das Raubkopieren schön zu reden. Fakt ist: Raubkopieren (wie allein der Name schon vermuten lässt) ist illegal, also verboten! Und da ist es völlig egal, ob ein materieller Schaden entsteht oder der Schaden sich nur darauf bezieht, dass ein Entwickler aufgrund der neusten Raubkopier-Charts eine Magenverstimmung bekommt und einen außerplanmäßigen Boxenstopp auf dem Bottich einlegen muss. Illegal bleibt illegal!


   Es ist auch illegal, indizierte Spiele zu importieren. Findest du sowas auch schlimm?


----------



## thurius (4. Juli 2010)

chris110488 schrieb:


> Pietie schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich finde es immer wieder erstaunlich, wie viele Leute doch versuchen, das Raubkopieren schön zu reden. Fakt ist: Raubkopieren (wie allein der Name schon vermuten lässt) ist illegal, also verboten! Und da ist es völlig egal, ob ein materieller Schaden entsteht oder der Schaden sich nur darauf bezieht, dass ein Entwickler aufgrund der neusten Raubkopier-Charts eine Magenverstimmung bekommt und einen außerplanmäßigen Boxenstopp auf dem Bottich einlegen muss. Illegal bleibt illegal!
> ...


  äh warum sollte es illeagl sein sich die spiele importieren zu lassen bzw. im ausland zu bestellen?

"Richtig ist: *Nach dem Jugendschutzgesetz dürfen Sie Spiele, die in 
Deutschland auf dem Index stehen, per Versand aus dem Ausland bestellen.*
 Es muss aber sichergestellt sein, dass solche Spiele nicht doch auf irgendeinem Weg an Kinder und Jugendliche weitergegeben 
werden." 

Wie man dem fettgedruckten Teil unmissverständlich entnehmen kann, ist 
der Import von indizierten Spielen aus dem Ausland per Versand erlaubt -
 vorausgesetzt, solche Spiele werden nicht doch auf irgendeinem Weg an 
Kinder und Jugendliche weitergegeben, siehe oben.

Um sicher zu gehen, hat sich mal eine User xyz ebenfalls im Juni auf 
Anraten der BPjM (Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien) an die 
Generalstaatsanwaltschaft München gewandt. Vor kurzem erhielt er dann 
auch eine aussagekräftige Antwort. 
"Ist der Kauf bzw. Import von hierzulande 
beschlagnahmten Computer- und Videospielen für den Privatgebrauch (!) 
zulässig? Wenn ja, gibt es Unterschiede, ob das Produkt von einem EU- 
oder Nicht-EU-Land importiert wird (z.B. aufgrund von Zollkontrollen)?" *Die
 GStA antwortete*: "[...]Der private Besitz oder die rein private 
Nutzung unterliegt nicht diesem Tatbestand [...]. Hinsichtlich der 
Einfuhr ist zu berücksichtigen, dass diese nicht unter den 
Straftatbestand fällt, dass jedoch etwa im Rahmen einer Zollkontrolle 
sich zunächst eine Verdachtslage ergibt, die möglicherwiese zu einer 
Durchsuchung führen kann [...]." 

Selbst Händler wie Spielegrotte.de, aus Deutschland, bieten fast alles 
an, was das Herz begehrt.
also wo ist das importieren von indizierten Spielen illegal?


----------



## chris110488 (4. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> chris110488 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Pietie schrieb:
> ...


Was ist die Quelle für dein erstes Zitat? Im Übrigen gibt es einen Unterschied, zwischen "illegal" und "Straftat". Außerdem ist in deinem zweiten Zitat von beschlagnahmten Medien die Rede. 



_*§ 15 Jugendgefährdende Trägermedien*

(1) Trägermedien, deren Aufnahme in die Liste jugendgefährdender Medien nach § 24 Abs. 3 Satz 1 bekannt gemacht ist, dürfen nicht 

1.  einem Kind oder einer jugendlichen Person angeboten, überlassen oder sonst zugänglich gemacht werden,

2. an einem Ort, der Kindern oder Jugendlichen zugänglich ist oder von ihnen eingesehen werden kann, ausgestellt, angeschlagen, vorgeführt oder sonst zugänglich gemacht werden,

3. im Einzelhandel außerhalb von Geschäftsräumen, in Kiosken oder anderen Verkaufsstellen, die Kunden nicht zu betreten pflegen, im Versandhandel oder in gewerblichen Leihbüchereien oder Lesezirkeln einer anderen Person angeboten oder überlassen werden,

4. im Wege gewerblicher vermietung oder vergleichbarer gewerblicher Gewährung des Gebrauchs, ausgenommen in Ladengeschäften, die Kindern und Jugendlichen nicht zugänglich sind und von ihnen nicht eingesehen werden können, einer anderen Person angeboten oder überlassen werden,*

5.** im Wege des Versandhandels eingeführt werden,*

6. öffentlich an einem Ort, der Kindern oder Jugendlichen zugänglich ist oder von ihnen eingesehen werden kann, oder durch Verbreiten von Träger- oder Telemedien außerhalb des Geschäftsverkehrs mit dem einschlägigen Handel angeboten, angekündigt oder angepriesen werden,

7. hergestellt, bezogen, geliefert, vorrätig gehalten oder eingeführt werden, um sie oder aus ihnen gewonnene Stücke im Sinne der Nummern 1 bis 6 zu verwenden oder einer anderen Person eine solche Verwendung zu 
ermöglichen.

(2) Den Beschränkungen des Absatzes 1 unterliegen, ohne dass es einer Aufnahme in die Liste und einer Bekanntmachung bedarf, schwer jugendgefährdende Trägermedien, die 

1. einen der in § 86, § 130, § 130a, § 131, § 184, § 184a, 184b oder § 184c des Strafgesetzbuches bezeichneten Inhalte haben,

2. den Krieg verherrlichen,

3. Menschen, die sterben oder schweren körperlichen oder seelischen Leiden ausgesetzt sind oder waren, in einer die Menschenwürde verletzenden Weise darstellen und ein tatsächliches Geschehen wiedergeben, ohne dass ein überwiegendes berechtigtes Interesse gerade an dieser Form der Berichterstattung vorliegt, 

3a. besonders realistische, grausame und reißerische Darstellungen selbstzweckhafter Gewalt beinhalten, die das Geschehen beherrschen,

4. Kinder oder Jugendliche in unnatürlicher, geschlechtsbetonter Körperhaltung darstellen oder

5. offensichtlich geeignet sind, die Entwicklung von Kindern oder Jugendlichen oder ihre Erziehung zu einer eigenverantwortlichen und gemeinschaftsfähigen Persönlichkeit schwer zu gefährden.

(3) Den Beschränkungen des Absatzes 1 unterliegen auch, ohne dass es einer 
Aufnahme in die Liste und einer Bekanntmachung bedarf, Trägermedien, die
 mit einem Trägermedium, dessen Aufnahme in die Liste bekannt gemacht 
ist, ganz oder im Wesentlichen inhaltsgleich sind.

(4) Die Liste der jugendgefährdenden Medien darf nicht zum Zweck der geschäftlichen Werbung abgedruckt oder veröffentlicht werden.

(5) Bei geschäftlicher Werbung darf nicht darauf hingewiesen werden, dass ein Verfahren zur Aufnahme des Trägermediums oder eines inhaltsgleichen Telemediums in die Liste anhängig ist oder gewesen ist.

(6) Soweit die Lieferung erfolgen darf, haben Gewerbetreibende vor Abgabe an den Handel die Händler auf die Vertriebsbeschränkungen des Absatzes 1 Nr. 1 bis 6 hinzuweisen._

Hier noch  wikipedia :

_Werden die betroffenen Medien in die Liste jugendgefährdender Schriften 
eingetragen, dürfen sie nach § 15 des Jugendschutzgesetzes im Handel 
nicht öffentlich ausgelegt und nur an Kunden ab 18 Jahren auf Nachfrage 
nach dem entsprechenden Titel abgegeben werden, nicht importiert oder 
exportiert werden,_...

Es sollte auch nur ein Beispiel sein, dass nicht alle Gesetzte sinnvoll 
sind. Dass etwas im Gesetzt steht, sollte nicht die einzige Begründung sein, etwas zu tun und zu lassen. Es gibt sicher Gesetze, die auch Pietie ohne Weiteres ignorieren würde.


----------



## RonTaboga (4. Juli 2010)

Ich frag mich immer noch Leute, was wollt ihr mit eurer Diskussion erreichen?

Es gibt keine plausible RECHTFERIGUNG für Raubkopien. Es ist und bleibt, egal wie man es dreht und wendet illegal und eine Lizenzverletzung. Das einzige was nachvollziehbar ist, ist das Verständnis dafür, dass manche eben aus Geldmangel geneigt sind, auf Raubkopien zuzugreifen. Damit wird es zwar nicht legaler, aber warum zum Geier soll man einen armen Menschen verteufeln, nur weil sich eben das Windows 7 illegal gezogen hat und jetzt nutzt? Es macht keinen Unterschied für den Hersteller, und die arme Sau hat ein wenig Spass mit einem tollen Betriebssystem, das er Original nie und nimmer bezahlen könnte. 

Wo ist das sch.. Problem? Lasst doch diesen Menschen in Ruhe. Soll er sich doch massenweise Filme, Software und Musik ziehen.

Ich wiederhole mich gerne noch einmal. Es gibt keine Sinn. für und gegen Raubkopien zu diskutieren. Es wird nichts ändern. Ihr bekommt aus den leuten in unserem kapitalistischen System die "die haben genug Kohle ich werde denen nicht noch was von meinen paar Mücken geben" Mentalität nicht raus. Dazu ist die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich längst viel zu weit auseinander gedriftet. Was verlangt ihr denn für eine Motivation von den Leuten? 

Die einzige Möglichkeit die ich sehe, ist die Aufklärung der Leute, welche wirklich Geld haben für Originale. Hier ist noch wirklich was zu holen durch die Verdeutlichung von möglichen Folgen von Schwarzkopien.

Bei Leuten mit wenig Geld sehe ich keine Möglichkeit, ausser ALLE Raubkopienquellen auf nimmer wiedersehen zu sperren. Aber das würde einer populistischen Dikatur gleichen. Es gab, gibt und wird immer Raubkopien geben.

Also bleibt nur die Möglichkeit, dass die Hersteller endlich kapieren, dass SIE auf die Leute zukommen müssen
mit Preisen, Qualität, Umfang, Austattung etc.

Nur dadurch lässt sich der Umsatz steigern und zwar bei den Leuten, die wirklich aus Geldgründen oder der Tatsache Downloaden, dass ihnen die Originale keinen Mehrwert bieten und die Kopien ihr Portmonai merklich schonen.

Die absoluten Hardcore Downloader werden immer uneinsichtig bleiben, es wird weder Möglich sein sie zu bekehren, noch wird man sie wirklich erwischen und stoppen können.

Raubkopien gehören zum Content dazu, wie die Wolken zum Himmel. Das gefällt vielen natürlich nicht (kann man auch verstehen), lässt sich aber NICHT ändern. Fettich. Das ist ein Teil der Content Szene, welcher schon immer da war und ein gewisser Teil von ihr ist.(wenn auch natürlich ein illegaler)


----------



## Crysisheld (4. Juli 2010)

Pinna schrieb:


> Crysisheld schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Modern Warfare 2 ist kein Multiplayer Shooter.
> ...


  Fakt ist, dass es aufgrund der sehr ausladenden Story primär ein Singleplayer Spiel ist. Multiplayer Shooter haben 

 a) einen sehr einfach gestrickten Singleplayer Modus in dem man meist nur gegen Bots kämpft

 b) keine zusammenhängenden Missionen in denen man mit AI Kollegen Seite an Seite kämpft. 

So etwas schon mal bei Quake3, Quake Wars, Battlefield 2, Battlefield 1942 bzw. CounterStrike gesehen? 

Diese Titel sind MultiplayerShooter zu denen Modern Warfare2 nicht gehört!! Sonst wäre ja Doom3 und FEAR auch ein Multiplayer Shooter nur weil es einen Multiplayer Modus spendiert bekommen hat


----------



## mauserger (4. Juli 2010)

Meines Erachtens ist es so das die Hersteller fast keine spielbare Demo mehr bereitstellen. 
Außer man bestellt es vor und kommt dann an einen betakey und bevor die Leute es sich vorbestellen (fast Kaufzwang) oder kaufen will man es doch wenigstens mal angespielt haben bevor man den hohen preis dafür hinlegt(50-60€ sind ja für die meisten viel Geld und ob es das wert ist oder war sieht man erst hinterher). Als nächstes ist es ja so das die Spiele die hier erscheinen eine 
große Zensur durchgemacht haben, und dafür dann noch den vollen preis zu fordern sehe ich als affig deswegen denke ich das die meisten Spieler lieber das Original Spiel haben wollen, meinerseits kaufe ich meine Spiele Ausschließlich nur in Holland weil uncut(dann muss ich mich nicht mit diversen uncutpatches herum plagen). Das mit den herunterladen könnte auch sein das sie das  deutsche Spiel besitzen aber sie wollen halt das echte ungeschnittene Original. Befürworten tue ich das herunterladen auch nicht aber es geht nicht weg es gehört halt dazu und wenn man ein Spiel überhaupt online spielen will muss man einen originalen key haben. Es müsste jeden selbst überlassen werden die Zensur Version oder die originale  Version des Spiels kaufen zu können.Was auch noch ein Problem darstellt der sogenannte Anticheat der meistens mit dabei ist aber dann nur alle halbe Jahre upgedatet wird,das verdirbt den meisten den spielspass und sie fragen sich dann warum habe ich soviel Geld für dieses k... game ausgegeben besser gesagt für diesen nicht Support.
Diese Diskussion ist wird immer eine schraube ohne ende sein.


----------



## RasputinMaskulin (4. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> saxer667 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > na ihr pussies!!!
> ...


Also ich fand's ziehmlich witzig


----------



## Eberhard (4. Juli 2010)

Eine Käuferschicht hat eine Menge X an Geld, die sie für Spiele überhaupt ausgeben kann. Und die gibt sie in der Regel auch für Spiele aus!

Da es heutzutage aber schick ist, Dinge zu verbrauchen und alles gleichzeitig zu haben, werden die anderen Spiele, die nicht absolute Lieblingsspiele sind, die man im Original haben muss, als Schwarzkopie beschafft. Selbst wenn dies nicht möglich wäre, würde sich die Menge X an verfügbarem Geld nicht verändern. Wo sollte das zusätzliche Geld denn auch herkommen?
Also ergibt sich die Menge an maximal verkaufbaren Spielen aus der Menge X an Geld, die bei den Käufern für Spiele vorhanden ist. Findet man raus, wieviel das ist, hat man seine kalkulierbare Menge an verkauften Exemplaren, die man unter den Herstellern aufteilen muss. Alles andere MUSS mehr oder weniger zwangsläufig auf Schwarzkopien hinauslaufen, denn mehr Geld ist nicht da.

Das zu begreifen, ist das Wichtigste.


----------



## Bonkic (4. Juli 2010)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Eine Käuferschicht hat eine Menge X an Geld, die sie für Spiele überhaupt ausgeben kann. Und die gibt sie in der Regel auch für Spiele aus!



darauf fusst deine gesamte argumentation.
problem: das stimmt einfach nicht.


----------



## ferrari2k (4. Juli 2010)

thurius schrieb:


> ferrari2k  hatte mal geschrieben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


   
Du solltest lernen, zu Lesen und zu Verstehen.
Ich habe geschrieben: WENN ich die Spiele zocken WOLLTE, HÄTTE ich keine andere Möglichkeit.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass ich diese Möglichkeit wahrnehme, bzw. genommen habe.
Auf meinem Rechner findest du, oh Wunder, kein illegales Programm.
Kein illegales Windows, kein illegales Tool, kein illegales Spiel.
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass ich die Augen davor verschließe, warum so viel kopiert wird.
Natürlich, jemand anders hier hat auf dieser Seite schon geschrieben, es bringt nichts, diese Diskussion zu führen, dazu gibt es zu unterschiedliche Standpunkte.
Ich kann schon verstehen, wenn jemand meine Arbeit klauen würde, dann wäre ich auch sauer. Aber ich denke, das Kopien bis zu einem gewissen Grad nicht vermeidbar sind, das gab es schon immer. Man wird nie erreichen, dass man alle Personen, welche ein Spiel spielen, dieses auch kaufen.
Also sollte ich doch als Publisher versuchen, denen das Spiel so schmackhaft wie möglich zu machen, die mir dafür Geld geben.
Ich habe jetzt nach dem Studium einen Job, ich habe endlich Geld, ich habe auch schon viel ausgegeben, aber für PC Spiele? Ältere, gebrauchte, ja, aber neue, zum Vollpreis?
Fällt mir momentan nur NfS Shift ein.
Die Industrie hat sich große Mühe gegeben, einen Kunden zu vergraulen und sie hat es beeindruckender Weise fast geschafft.
Das sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren.


----------



## Eberhard (4. Juli 2010)

Was die Softwarehersteller falsch machen?

Zugelassen zu haben, dass sich Spiele zum Einmal-Artikel entwickelt haben. Das war der größte Fehler. Solange ein Spiel etwas ist, dass man im Hotseat oder im LAN gegeneinander immer wieder spielen kann (wie Conterstrike z.B.), hat es eine viel höhere Lebensdauer und ein Kundenbindung!
Ein durchspielbarer Artikel ("durchgespielt" im Sinne von "verbraucht", nicht im Sinne "Durchspielen einer Partie eines Spiels") KANN das niemals schaffen, denn wenn auch der Kunde das Spiel gut fand, so entrückt es doch nach Vollendung/Durchspiel Stück für Stück aus seinem Bewusstsein.

Da braucht es dann schon Klassiker wie MonkeyIsland, um trotz beendetem Durchspiel länger im Gedächtnis zu bleiben. Aber damals gab's auch kaum Konkurrenz. Das ist heute längst anders.

Also braucht man das Computer-Äquivalent zu Monopoly, dass man immer wieder raus kramt, und von dem man alle acht Jahre eine neuere (lediglich grafisch und OS-tauglich aufgearbeitete Version kauft, und dass man stets gerne wieder spielt.


Und noch etwas braucht das gekaufte, bezahlte Spiel: Eine solide Ausstattung, wie sie heute (übertrieben) nur die De-Luxe-Editionen bieten. Dafür aber kein DRM-Generve, dass einen zwingt, die teure und verletzliche DVD auf irgendwelche privaten LAN-Treffen mitzuschleppen. Ein gutes und ausführliches Handbuch wäre das mindeste.


----------



## Eberhard (4. Juli 2010)

WackyWildWorm schrieb:


> DRM und Onlineaktivierung und DLC sind für viele Spieler die moralische Rechtfertigung, runterzuladen. Da haben die Leute dann gesagt: "Ne, dann lad ich lieber runter." und fühlen sich dann noch im Recht. Unrecht macht Unrecht recht...
> 
> "Wenn das Spiel kein DRM hätte, hätte ich es mir gekauft. Aber so boykottiere ich es und spiele nicht." Aber wer in unserer verwöhnten Gesellschaft verzichtet schon gern zugunsten des Allgemeinwohls?


  
Nun ja, ich würde sagen, dass es neben den von Dir im Hinterkopf anvisierten Leuten eine Menge Leute gibt, bei denen das wirklich so ist.
Es gibt sogar eine Menge Leute, die ein Spiel kaufen, den "no-Cd"-Crack im Internet suchen, damit spielen, einen Protest-Brief an den Hersteller schreiben und hoffen, dass es was bewirkt.

Mit dem letzte Satz hast Du Recht, auch wenn ich den nicht auf das Allgemeinwohl beziehen würde. Viel zu hoch gezielt. Die meisten können nicht mal zum eigenen Wohl verzichten.



Ich selber habe bspw. MonkeyIsland Special Edition erst gekauft, als es auch noch über einen alternativen Vertriebsweg zu Steam verfügbar war und habe deswegen auch an Lucas Arts geschrieben (postalisch, bewusst nicht per Mail). Ich weiss aber, dass die wenigsten überhaupt warten können oder sich gar die Mühe machen, für ihre Ziele Briefe zu schreiben.


----------



## Pinna (4. Juli 2010)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> Pinna schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Crysisheld schrieb:
> ...


xD
Hast du MW2 gespielt?
6 Stunden Singleplayer-Spielzeit und bei mir jetzt 122 Stunden Multiplayer-Spielzeit. Und ich spiele es sehr selten.
Meine COD4-Stunden siehst du unten ^^

Zu deinen Argumenten:

a) Wenn du im Singleplayer nicht nur gegen Bots kämpfst, gegen was kämpfst du dann? Bäume? Bei Crysis vielleicht 

b) Also der Tiefgang der Story COD4/6 ist ja doch recht dürftig. Wenn man will kann man sie in in einem Absatz erzählen und man verpasst nix. Das hin- und hergespringe über den Globus in verschiedene Soldaten verschiedener Nationen ist für mich leider keine sooo zusammenhängende Story.

Die von dir aufgezählten Spiele SIND Multiplayer-Spiele. Aber nur weil ein Spiel einen Singleplayer-Modus hat, ist es noch lange kein Singleplayer-Spiel in dem Sinne.

Battlefield?
Battlefield Bad Company 2. Hat einen Singleplayer-Modus und der ist länger und komplizierter als der von COD.
Ist dann BFBC2 auch kein Multiplayer-Spiel?

Warcraft 3?
Hat auch einen Story-Modus. Und wenn das kein Multiplayer-Spiel ist, dann kenn ich mich auch nicht mehr aus.


----------



## RasputinMaskulin (4. Juli 2010)

chris110488 schrieb:


> RasputinMaskulin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > chris110488 schrieb:
> ...


Naja, da gibt es nicht viel zu erklären. Es ist ein *Kreislauf*, das Geld kommt *zwangsläufig* (zum Teil) wieder zu den Publishern zurück. Neben Angebot/Nachfrage ist das das grundlegenste Prinzip jeder Volkswirtschaft!

Ok, ich glaube du hast tatsächlich nicht verstanden worum es geht. Es geht nicht darum eine Rechtfertigung zu finden! Sondern das Rumgeheule, denn nichts anderes ist es im Endeffekt, der Publisher zu relativieren. Raubkopien sind nunmal faktisch *nicht *so eine große Gefahr für die Publisher Punkt. Die Schwachköpfe in den obersten Riegen sehen einfach nur so und so viele Raubkopien und rechnen das 1:1 auf Verkaufszahlen um und sehen wieviel Geld ihnen *angeblich* durch die Lappen ging und dann geht das große Heulen los! (Wahrscheinlich sind sie nicht mal so schwachsinnig sondern heulen nur so rum damit sie sich den Kapmf gegen Raubkopien auf die Fahnen schreiben können um im Endeffekt den Second-Hand Markt zu unterbinden) Es ist nicht einmal so, dass den Publishern ein Schaden auf materieller Basis entsteht, denn man klaut schließlich nicht die gepresste DVD z.B. sondern zieht einfach "nur" den Programmcode. Und wenn man so oder so nie und nimmer Geld bezahlen würde für ein Game, dann entsteht den Publishern absolut *kein *Schaden, weder materiell (wie z.B. bei einem Autodiebstahl, das Auto hat schließlich einen "hohen" Materialwert) noch dadurch, dass man es ja sonst gekauft hätte. Mit der einzige Schaden, der den Publishern entsteht ist der, dass sie hohe Summen für vollkommen ineffektive Kopierschutzsysteme ausgeben. Klar gibt es auch welche, die sich ein Game kaufen würden gäbe es keine Möglichkeit der Raubkopie. Aber ich denke, die würden dann eher in die Videothek gehen oder es sonstwo ausleihen oder auf dem Second-Hand Markt kaufen.
Das ist *nicht* als Rechtfertigung zu verstehen. Ich bin auch eher für Boykott aber bring mal genug Leute dazu, dass es was bringt, egal auf welchem Gebiet, traurig mit anzusehen.
Was das "Schlechte" rechtfertigen angeht. Was zum Teufel hat denn unsere Regierung anderes gemacht beim Kauf der Steuersünder- CD? Hehlerei willentlich und wissentlich nicht nur übersehen sondern sogar noch akzeptiert und gefördert!!!! Was glaubst du denn was für ein Unrechtsbewusstsein bei der Bevölkerung ankommt, wenn die eigene Regierung eine Bande korrupter Heuchler ist?

Was deinen Vergleich angeht habe ich mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass ich denke du willst Brandstiftung gut heißen, im Gegenteil, ich habe schon verstanden was du meinst. Dennoch war der Vergleich unpassend und schlecht gewählt. Denn du *hast *Raubkopieren mit Brandstiftung gleichgesetzt, das hat ein *Vergleich *nunmal so an sich. Das einzige was absurd war war dein Vergleich.


----------



## Eberhard (4. Juli 2010)

Dass es sich lohnt Spiele im Original zu kaufen, haben wir ja an "Drakensang" gesehen. Ein sehr gutes Spiel, allseits gelobt, von den Spielern gemocht, und dennoch ging das Entwicklerstudio pleite, weil zu klein, um so eine große Aufgabe zu stemmen, wenn nicht alle Spieler auch kaufen.


----------



## excitusz (4. Juli 2010)

Ich freue mich auf die Nächste Konsolen Generation und den Tot des PCs und der Grund wird ganz einfach sein, Verkaufszahlen.

Ich sehe in Zukunft Spiele nur noch Per Download Verfügbar mit Inet ANsschluss und Persönlichen Anmeldung mit Aussweis zb auch wegen 18er Spiele 

Somit ist es da für einen Normalen menschen gottzeidank sehr sehr sehr umständlich gebrannte Medien abzuspielen.
Fazit: Man muss es Kaufen und man wird mehr auf Qualität setzen, hoffe ich, vieleicht gibt es dann wieder vermehrt gute Spiele 

Hinzu kommen ja die Addons und Extra die man per Download bekommt.

Die Technik der Nächsten Konsole wird sowieso berrauschend sein, zwar mag es stimmen das PC besser ist aber man darf das nicht so vergleichen wie vor 10 Jahren noch, beispiel

High End PC und High ENd Konsole kommen raus. Spiele für beide gleich
Neuer PC kommt raus, Konsole alt Spiele für pc besser als Konsole
Konsole kommt raus High End PC kommt raus Spiele für beide gleich
Neuer PC kommt raus, Konsole alt Spiele für pc besser als Konsole
Das war Periodisch gesehen so die letzten 20 jahre. Bedeutet Konsole war immer nur einen Zeitlang gleich auf mit PC.

So siehts heute aus.
High End PC und Konsole kommen raus Spiele für beide gleich
High end pc kommt raus, aber Spiele sind immer noch wie auf konsole
High end pc kommt raus, aber Spiele sind immer noch wie auf konsole
High end pc kommt raus, spiele sind besser, aber immer noch wie auf konsole
Higj end pc kommt raus, aber spiele sehen immer noch aus wie auf Konsole, bis auf 1.2 ausnahmen.
High End PC kommt raus mal wieder 2000euro mit revolutionerär technik, Konsole kommt raus mit revolutionerär technik, Spiele für beide, gleich ^^

Was ich damit sagen will.

Konsolen haben bereits gewonnen, auch wenn erst die nächste generation schönes Antialiasing mitbringt und Co , so ist es rein von Finanzieler seite aus bereits festgelegt.

Den so Marken wie Microsoft bauen auf ihren Ideen auf und versuchen die ersten zu sein um Ihre Idee foranzubringen und das gilt bereits heute bei der xbox360 als, meiner meinung nach, Test.


----------



## Eberhard (4. Juli 2010)

excitusz schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf die Nächste Konsolen Generation und den Tot des PCs und der Grund wird ganz einfach sein, Verkaufszahlen.


Du magst Recht damit haben, dass die Konsolen gewonnen haben, aber sich darüber freuen??

Der PC ist nun mal vielseitiger. Da führt kein Weg dran vorbei.
Erst wenn die Konsole eine Tastatur hat, wird sie in puncto Komplexität mit dem PC gleichziehen können.
Und Komplexität ist es, was sehr häufig gute Spielqualität ausmacht (nicht immer, aber eben sehr oft).


Außerdem vergisst Du etwas sehr Wichtiges: Einen PC muss man eh haben, weil man ja neben der normalen Home-Arbeit auch Fotos und Videos bearbeitet. Da steht also sowieso ein recht moderner PC.
Warum also noch ein weiteres, dann doch teures Gerät wie eine Konsole anschaffen müssen? Das ist einfach nicht sinnvoll.


Mein persönliches Fazit: Wenn für den PC keine guten Spiele mehr rauskommen, hat sich das Spielen erledigt.
Bitter, aber nicht zu ändern.


----------



## chris110488 (4. Juli 2010)

RasputinMaskulin schrieb:


> Naja, da gibt es nicht viel zu erklären. Es ist ein *Kreislauf*, das Geld kommt *zwangsläufig* (zum Teil) wieder zu den Publishern zurück. Neben Angebot/Nachfrage ist das das grundlegenste Prinzip jeder Volkswirtschaft!
> 
> Ok, ich glaube du hast tatsächlich nicht verstanden worum es geht.


Das verstehe ich immer noch nicht! Wie kommt das geld, welches der Schwarzkopierer spart bitte zurück an den Publisher? Erkläre es mir bitte, oder weise mich auf meinen Denkfehler hin! 




RasputinMaskulin schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum eine Rechtfertigung zu finden! Sondern das Rumgeheule, denn nichts anderes ist es im Endeffekt, der Publisher zu relativieren. Raubkopien sind nunmal faktisch *nicht *so eine große Gefahr für die Publisher Punkt.


Warum? Weil die Schwarzkopierer das Spiel eh nicht gekauft hätten?




RasputinMaskulin schrieb:


> Die Schwachköpfe in den obersten Riegen sehen einfach nur so und so viele Raubkopien und rechnen das 1:1 auf Verkaufszahlen um und sehen wieviel Geld ihnen *angeblich* durch die Lappen ging und dann geht das große Heulen los! (Wahrscheinlich sind sie nicht mal so schwachsinnig sondern heulen nur so rum damit sie sich den Kapmf gegen Raubkopien auf die Fahnen schreiben können um im Endeffekt den Second-Hand Markt zu unterbinden) Es ist nicht einmal so, dass den Publishern ein Schaden auf materieller Basis entsteht, denn man klaut schließlich nicht die gepresste DVD z.B. sondern zieht einfach "nur" den Programmcode. Und _*wenn* man so oder so nie und nimmer Geld bezahlen würde_ für ein Game, dann entsteht den Publishern absolut *kein *Schaden


Die Betonung liegt auf *wenn*. 




RasputinMaskulin schrieb:


> Mit der einzige Schaden, der den Publishern entsteht ist der, dass sie hohe Summen für vollkommen ineffektive Kopierschutzsysteme ausgeben. Klar gibt es auch welche, die sich ein Game kaufen würden gäbe es keine Möglichkeit der Raubkopie. Aber ich denke, die würden dann eher in die Videothek gehen oder es sonstwo ausleihen oder auf dem Second-Hand Markt kaufen.


Das glaube ich nicht. Hast du irgendetwas um das zu untermauern? Und selbst wenn es so wäre: die Videotheken müssen Spiele kaufen. Ein verkauftes Spiel auf dem Second Hand Markt bedeutet unter Umständen ein verkauftes neues Spiel mehr, je nach Angebot und Nachfrage.




RasputinMaskulin schrieb:


> Das ist *nicht* als Rechtfertigung zu verstehen. Ich bin auch eher für Boykott aber bring mal genug Leute dazu, dass es was bringt, egal auf welchem Gebiet, traurig mit anzusehen.


Stimmt.




RasputinMaskulin schrieb:


> Was das "Schlechte" rechtfertigen angeht. Was zum Teufel hat denn unsere Regierung anderes gemacht beim Kauf der Steuersünder- CD?


Hehe, du rechtfertigst ja schonwieder Schlechtes mit Schlechtem. 



RasputinMaskulin schrieb:


> Hehlerei willentlich und wissentlich nicht nur übersehen sondern sogar noch akzeptiert und gefördert!!!! Was glaubst du denn was für ein Unrechtsbewusstsein bei der Bevölkerung ankommt, wenn die eigene Regierung eine Bande korrupter Heuchler ist?


Dass die Regierung eine Bande korrupter Heuchler ist, ist ja nun nichts Neues. Aber wir schweifen ab... 



RasputinMaskulin schrieb:


> Was deinen Vergleich angeht habe ich mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass ich denke du willst Brandstiftung gut heißen, im Gegenteil, ich habe schon verstanden was du meinst. Dennoch war der Vergleich unpassend und schlecht gewählt. *Denn du hast Raubkopieren mit Brandstiftung gleichgesetzt*, das hat ein Vergleich nunmal so an sich. Das einzige was absurd war war dein Vergleich.


Das nun Fettgedruckte zeigt, dass du weder meinen Vergleich, noch meine Erläuterung dazu verstanden hast. Einen inhaltlichen oder gar wertenden Vergleich zwischen Kopieren und Brandstiftung habe ich nie gezogen. Es ging einzig und allein um die unsinnige Rechtfertigung für beides (die eine, bewusst überspitzt, von mir, die andere von Darthdevil).


----------



## excitusz (4. Juli 2010)

Eberhard schrieb:


> excitusz schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich freue mich auf die Nächste Konsolen Generation und den Tot des PCs und der Grund wird ganz einfach sein, Verkaufszahlen.
> ...


   Warum nicht freuen, es ist doch gut zu wissen das die Entwickler mit Guten Produkten auch Gutes Geld machen um weitere Gute Spiele zu entwickeln.

Ein Moderner PC Kostet heute mind 300 Euro um mit diesem kann man nicht einfach ebend mal ein Neues Spiel Flüssig Spielen. Normale PC in dieser Preisklasse reichen immer aus für alle Medien sofern man nicht Spielen oder Videobearbeitung macht. Will man richtig zocken ,braucht man dennoch Aktuell Zocken und alles nutzen was die Spiele hergeben braucht man dennoch nen PC für 1000 euro, Sofern es sich um Aktuelle Spiele und PCs Handelt, irgendwann sind die natürlich für 500 euro erhältlich, aber wer Warten will ist eh zu Spät.

Und der PC is vielseitiger aber ebend genau aus diesem Grund nicht für Spiele geeignet. Ich rede hier nicht von den vorteilen wie Maus Tastatur und günstigeren preisen. Sondern von Bugs/Fehlern/Umständlichen Installationen, Treiberfehlern ect was alles noch gibts. PC ist nur zum Arbeiten gut.

Und zum Punkt Maus Tastatur.
Ego Shooter mit Maus will ich nie wieder Spielen, glaub mir, wenn man sich dran gewhöhnt hat ist das erlebniss mit nem xbox pad viel Realistischer und geschmeidiger als wenn man mit der Maus in Lichtgeschindigkeit auf denn gegner zielt und tötet und es ist viel zu hackelig aufgrund der Hand.
Leichter ist es zu treffen, aber sind wir mal erlich, ist es der sinn eiens Spiels wie ein Pro durch die gegen zu Laufen und mit jedem Anvisieren zu treffen ?

Nur in sachen Strategie ist die Konsole noch bssl hinten, die vorteile aber gegenüber anderen Genres mit Pad isnd weitaus größer oder SPielt man mit Maus, rennspiele ?`Ach jai ch vergass PC gibts ja auch Pads, aber hej dafür muss man wiede Geld bezahlen ^^

Und das mit dem Home PC, die Heutigen PCs werden für die nächsten 10 Jahre locker reichen da kommt nicht mehr viel, ein Text programm bleibt ein Text programm und ein Internet Homepage mit video inhalten wird nicht plötzlich 4d .

Und wer kauft sich schon nur wegen Spielen die es bereits auf konsole gibts noch extra nen Spiele pc. keiner.

Von daher mein beileid aber du wirst wohl nie mehr SPielen ^^
Ausser du kaufst dir ne Konsole für die paar euros  

PS: LCD Fernseher solltej a eh jeder haben der nich hartz4 oder kind ist  da siehts nomma viel besser aus, wie ich finde, sofern man endlich antialiasing bekommt für konsolen, also richtiges.


----------



## ferrari2k (4. Juli 2010)

excitusz schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auf die Nächste Konsolen Generation und den Tot des PCs und der Grund wird ganz einfach sein, Verkaufszahlen.
> 
> Ich sehe in Zukunft Spiele nur noch Per Download Verfügbar mit Inet ANsschluss und Persönlichen Anmeldung mit Aussweis zb auch wegen 18er Spiele


Tschuldige bitte, aber wie kann man das gut finden?
Du solltest generell auch weniger zocken und mal etwas mehr Zeit mit einem Duden verbringen


----------



## excitusz (4. Juli 2010)

Warum darf ich das nicht gut finden °O ?

Es hat gewisse vorteile,cds stehen net mehr so doof rum , brauch weniger regale( nein ich mag Packete nicht, ich bin aus dem alter raus, brauch eher Platz), zufriedene Entwickler (sofern wir anehmen das dadurch die verkäufe besser sind ) = Bessere Spiele bzw mit mehr Liebe ^^  Ich meine, wenn ich ein Spiel programmieren würde mit dem wissen, naja warscheinlich werden das viele Menschen R aubkopieren, dann würde ich auch weniger energie darein entwickeln, also jetzt vom Normalen Arbeiter dort.

Auf den ersten blick sind die vorteile eher gering, was wohl auch so ist, preise werden warscheinlich nicht so schnell fallen und, einige mögens ja, man hat nix zum anassen.

Aber ich vertraue da sehr auf einen Punkt, einen ganz ganz wichtigen, vieleicht für Echte Spiele Fans, einer der Wichtigstens, Die Motivation der  Entwickler , Ich gehe nämlich davon aus das dadurch die Qualität der Spiele ein wenig zu nimm sowie die Konzentration Spiele auf den Konsolen zu entwickeln als auf dem PC.

Diese gründe  haben für mich mehr wert als Cds in den Regalen Stehen zu haben bzw Gebraucht Spiele zu kaufen für weniger Geld.

Dein kommentar, das erstere, warum ich sowas toll finde erinnert mich an etwas und zwar folgendes.

Es gibt Zwei Sorten von Menschen in Deutschland.
Die ,Warum nicht, sager
und
Die, Aber, sager

Ich gehöre zu den Warum nicht sagern und die aber Sager, sind Menschen die Angst haben und die Entwicklung behindern.


PS: Ich brauch kein Duden mehr, ich habs aufgegeben Korrekt zu schreiben weil dann eh wieder ein ABER kommt ^^


----------



## Eberhard (4. Juli 2010)

excitusz schrieb:


> Warum nicht freuen, es ist doch gut zu wissen das die Entwickler mit Guten Produkten auch Gutes Geld machen um weitere Gute Spiele zu entwickeln.


*Wenn* denn die Entwickler gute Produkte entwickeln.
Auf der Konsole kommt aber kaum Gutes raus, jedenfalls nicht abseits vom Massenmarkt.



excitusz schrieb:


> Ein Moderner PC Kostet heute mind 300 Euro um mit diesem kann man nicht einfach ebend mal ein Neues Spiel Flüssig Spielen. Normale PC in dieser Preisklasse reichen immer aus für alle Medien sofern man nicht Spielen oder Videobearbeitung macht.


Genau das will ich aber machen. Ich möchte Spielen, Grafik-/Buchbearbeitung und zwischendurch mal zocken, wenn ich Zeit habe.
Deshalb rechne ich für einen vernünftigen PC, mit dem ich dann auch ungefähr vier Jahre zocken kann, was ich möchte, um die 900 EUR (bis 1200 EUR), wobei Gehäuse und Netzteil meistens erhalten bleiben.




excitusz schrieb:


> Will man richtig zocken,und alles nutzen was die Spiele hergeben braucht man dennoch nen PC für 1000 euro, Sofern es sich um Aktuelle Spiele und PCs Handelt,...


Ja, was anderes würde ich mir aber auch zum Arbeiten nicht hinstellen.



excitusz schrieb:


> ... irgendwann sind die natürlich für 500 euro erhältlich, aber wer Warten will ist eh zu Spät.


Wieso? Den Gedanken, immer alles gleich spielen zu wollen, kann ich als jemand, der nebenbei auch noch arbeitet und eine Familie glücklich machen muss, sowieso vergessen.
Doch abgesehen davon, habe ich in den vergangenen Jahren kein Spiel gehabt, dass ich auf Grund mangelnder Hardware gar nicht spielen konnte. Sicher hatte ich nicht die vollen Grafikdetails und keine tolle Framerate, aber gespielt habe ich's.
Und häufiger las alle vier Jahre kann und will ich mir keine neue Hardware leisten.




excitusz schrieb:


> Und der PC is vielseitiger aber ebend genau aus diesem Grund nicht für Spiele geeignet. Ich rede hier nicht von den vorteilen wie Maus Tastatur und günstigeren preisen. Sondern von Bugs/Fehlern/Umständlichen Installationen, Treiberfehlern ect was alles noch gibts. PC ist nur zum Arbeiten gut.


Für hoch komplexe Spiele ist der PC das einzig Wahre!
Und mit komplexen Spielen meine ich Simulationen, die den Namen auch verdienen, wo Du alleine mit der Pad-Steuerung nicht weit kommst.
Sicher sind Treiberfehler ein Problem, und auch Bugs sind eine Sache, die häufig vorkommen, aber Konsolen sind mittlerweile ebenfalls zunehmend "internetpflichtig", damit Bugs upgedated werden können, somti schmilzt auch dieser Vorteil der Konsolen dahin. Es dauert bei der PC-Version immer ein paar Patches, bis das Spielen ein Genuss ist. Aber damit kann ich leben. Gut sogar!

Es gibt aber ein weit wichtigeres Argument für den PC als Spieleplattform.
Und das ist der Fan-Spiele-Sektor!
Von dort kommen etliche Spiele mit ziemlich gutem Inhalt, die man für die Konsole schon alleine mangels Möglichkeit der Übermittlung auf Medien niemals bekommen könnte. Solche Leute sitzen vor einem PC, lernen für den Job Programmiersprachen und programmieren in der Studienzeit neue Versionen alter Klassiker, oder ganz neue Nischenspiele.
So etwas wie Eschalon (www.basiliskgames.com, keine Hobby-Programmierer, aber aus solchen hervorgegangen) bekämst Du bspw. nicht für die Konsole.
Ist mir aber sehr wichtig.




excitusz schrieb:


> Und zum Punkt Maus Tastatur.
> Ego Shooter mit Maus will ich nie wieder Spielen, glaub mir, wenn man sich dran gewhöhnt hat ist das erlebniss mit nem xbox pad viel Realistischer und geschmeidiger als wenn man mit der Maus in Lichtgeschindigkeit auf denn gegner zielt und tötet und es ist viel zu hackelig aufgrund der Hand.



Du darfst Spiele auf dem PC nicht auf Shooter reduzieren! 
Ich bin Wirtschafts-Simulationsspieler. Da geht es um Komplexität!
Und wenn Du X2 (eines der mehr auf den Mainstream zugeschnittenen Wirtschaftsspiele) mal *nur* mit dem Pad gespielt hast, dann weisst Du, wie nervig das ist. Sicher habe auch ich ein Pad am PC, aber eben in Ergänzung zur Tastatur und zur Maus.




excitusz schrieb:


> Leichter ist es zu treffen, aber sind wir mal erlich, ist es der sinn eiens Spiels wie ein Pro durch die gegen zu Laufen und mit jedem Anvisieren zu treffen ?


Ich spiele nur sehr, sehr selten Shooter, weil mir von dem Hin und Her schlecht wird und ich auch ein zu mieser Spieler bin, als dass mir das Spaß machen würde.
Ein Rallyspiel ist das Höchste, was ich an bewegterem Spiel gerne spiele.

Und das mit der Grafik ist auch so ein Ding.
Aktuell ist "Tales of Monkey Island" so ein Beispiel. Da das Ganze auch für die Wii tauglich sein sollte, mussten sich die PC-User mit einer Grafik weit unter dem Möglichen abgeben. Gleichzeitig akzeptiere ich aber die Wii noch am ehesten als Spaß-Zweitgerät. Den Trend der "wir haben alle zusammen Bewegungs-Spaß"-Spiele haben die anderen Konsolenhersteller komplett verpennt.

Adventures kann man auch mit Pad auf der Konsole spielen, aber ein Point'n Click (und hauptsächlich das ist die ideale Adventure-Art) spielt sich mit der Maus nun mal am effektivsten und entspanntesten.

Das Portfolio an Spielen ist für Konsolen einfach nicht das Wahre. Das ist noch mehr auf Mainstream zugeschnitten, als es das für den PC - leider - mittlerweile ist.




excitusz schrieb:


> Nur in sachen Strategie ist die Konsole noch bssl hinten, ....


Was meinst Du mit "nur"? 
Das ist essentiell. Was machst Du, wenn jemand ausschliesslich Strategiespiele auf dem PC spielt? Und das sind viele! Shooter sind zwar beliebt, aber eben längst nicht bei allen. Und nicht ausschliesslich. 
Das ist genau der Punkt, den ich im Hinterkopf hatte, als ich von Komplexität sprach: Strategiespiele! Mikromangement!
Da kriegst Du, beschränkt auf ein Pad, die Krise.




excitusz schrieb:


> Und das mit dem Home PC, die Heutigen PCs werden für die nächsten 10 Jahre locker reichen da kommt nicht mehr viel, ein Text programm bleibt ein Text programm und ein Internet Homepage mit video inhalten wird nicht plötzlich 4d .



Ich mache desktop-Publishing und da stösst auch heutige Home-PC-Technik schnell an Grenzen. Immerhin sind 12 GB unter Win7 nicht so schnell zuzuschütten. 




excitusz schrieb:


> Und wer kauft sich schon nur wegen Spielen die es bereits auf konsole gibts noch extra nen Spiele pc. keiner.


Es ist ja auch andersrum, wie ich schon sagte. Der PC ist schon da, die Konsole nicht.
Und die wenigen Spiele, die für die Konsole eher kommen als für den PC sind nicht die, die mich reizen.




excitusz schrieb:


> Von daher mein beileid aber du wirst wohl nie mehr SPielen ^^
> Ausser du kaufst dir ne Konsole für die paar euros



Es geht mir nicht mal um's Geld.
Ich will nur nicht Spielekram im Wohnzimmer am Fernseher (den müsste ich dann erstmal anschaffen) haben und nicht noch ein weiteres Gerät und Kabelgeraffel im Arbeitszimmer. Ich will nicht im Wohnzimmer spielen (hat da nichts zu suchen, weil es Leute stört, die sich da erholen oder lesen wollen) und im Arbeitszimmer steht eben schon ein gut gerüsteter PC. Es ist mehr das Überflüssige und das Prinzip, für etwas Zusätzliches Geld ausgeben zu müssen, was weniger leistet.

Ich werde schon weiterhin spielen, da bin ich dann doch zuversichtlich. Nur noch seltener und noch mehr Nischenprodukte, die von PC-Usern für PC-User programmiert werden. Und vielleicht irgendwann auch kommerzielle Produkte von Firmen, die sich in genau diese Lücke stürzen, anstatt im heiss umkämpften Konsolen-Spiele-Markt mitzumischen.



excitusz schrieb:


> PS: LCD Fernseher solltej a eh jeder haben der nich hartz4 oder kind ist  da siehts nomma viel besser aus, wie ich finde, sofern man endlich antialiasing bekommt für konsolen, also richtiges.



Da sind wir beim nächsten Punkt:
Einmal gibt es mehr und mehr (unverschuldete) HartzIV-ler, zum anderen habe ich, wie oben schon angedeutet, aus Überzeugung keinen Fernseher (überflüssigen Zeitfresser/Verführer). Der PC reicht schon.


----------



## Eberhard (5. Juli 2010)

excitusz schrieb:


> Es hat gewisse vorteile,cds stehen net mehr so doof rum , brauch weniger regale( nein ich mag Packete nicht, ich bin aus dem alter raus, brauch eher Platz),...


Die stehen doch trotzdem noch rum, sind aber jetzt handbeschriftete Sicherheitskopien, anstatt hochwertig bedruckte Press-Originale. Die Schachtel als Prestigeobjekt brauch ich auch nicht (brauchte ich auch damals nicht), aber nach drei persönlich erlebten Firmen-Pleiten vertraue ich keinem Geschäftsmodell, wo ich nicht ein physisches, voll nutzbares Produkt als Ergebnis meines Geldausgebens in der Hand habe.



excitusz schrieb:


> zufriedene Entwickler (sofern wir anehmen das dadurch die verkäufe besser sind ) = Bessere Spiele bzw mit mehr Liebe ^^  Ich meine, wenn ich ein Spiel programmieren würde mit dem wissen, naja warscheinlich werden das viele Menschen R aubkopieren, dann würde ich auch weniger energie darein entwickeln, also jetzt vom Normalen Arbeiter dort.


Weiss ich nicht. Immerhin müsste ein Programmierer dann ja auch mit den Beschränkungen der Konsole leben, was unter Umständen nicht wenige sind. Das fängt damit an, dass man das Bedienungskonzept von Anfang an auf ein Gamepad runterbrechen MUSS. Das ist eine Vereinfachung, die so manchem Entwickler ein schweres Herz verursacht. Ich habe mit einigen gesprochen, daher weiss ich das.
Und der Publisher müsste einkalkulieren, dass das Spiel eine geringere Lebensdauer hat, weil es eben auch keine Moddingszene gibt. Und das ist nun in neuerer Zeit etwas, das man wohl als einen aufsteigenden Ast bezeichnet. Um die Halbwertszeit ihrer Spiele zu erhöhen, setzen sehr viele Publisher auf Mod-offenes Design. Und die Fans fordern es auch zunehmend.




excitusz schrieb:


> Aber ich vertraue da sehr auf einen Punkt, einen ganz ganz wichtigen, vieleicht für Echte Spiele Fans, einer der Wichtigstens, Die Motivation der  Entwickler , Ich gehe nämlich davon aus das dadurch die Qualität der Spiele ein wenig zu nimm sowie die Konzentration Spiele auf den Konsolen zu entwickeln als auf dem PC.



Na, momentan ist's ja eher andersrum. Die Qualität von PC-Spielen nimmt ab, weil sie 1:1 von der Konsole rüberportiert werden.
Die Motivation der Entwickler ist eigentlich, möglichst komplexe Spiele zu machen. Der Publisher ist derjenige, der sagt "macht es einfacher, dann verkaufen wir an mehr Leute". Würde man einen glücklichen Entwickler machen lassen, wie er möchte, dann würde der lieber für eingefleischte Fans was Komplizierteres machen, als etliche seiner Wunsch-Features zu streichen, um sein Baby auf der Konsole massentauglich zu machen.
Natürlich gibt es auch den verkaufszahlengeilen Entwickler, aber die sind nciht in der Mehrzahl, möchte ich mal behaupten.
Was würdest DU denn am liebsten entwickeln? Was Anspruchsvolles, oder lieber was für nebenbei?




excitusz schrieb:


> Diese gründe  haben für mich mehr wert als Cds in den Regalen Stehen zu haben bzw Gebraucht Spiele zu kaufen für weniger Geld.



Ist ja, wenn ich Dich richtig verstanden habe, nur ein Grund bzw. mehr eine Hoffnung. Die auf mehr Qualität. Wobei Du die Art der Qualität nicht genauer definiert hast. 




excitusz schrieb:


> Es gibt Zwei Sorten von Menschen in Deutschland.
> Die ,Warum nicht, sager
> und
> Die, Aber, sager



ICH überlege mir immer sehr genau, wann ich zu den "warum eigentlich nicht?"-Sagern gehören möchte.
Und es gab auch in jüngster Zeit einige Entwicklungen, die ich gut fand. So habe ich mich z.B. sogar ans Episoden-Format bei Adventures gewöhnt. Toll finde ich es immer noch nicht, aber ich sehe die Vorteile für Entwickler. (Allerdings auch den Entwicklervorteil, der für die Kunden den eklatantesten Nachteil darstellt, nämlich bei einer aus mangelnden Verkäufen eingestellten Serie mit einer unfertigen Story sitzen zu bleiben. Das ist mir im Comic-Sektor schon auf den Geist gegangen).



excitusz schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu den Warum nicht sagern und die aber Sager, sind Menschen die Angst haben und die Entwicklung behindern.



Ziemlich oft ist es gar nicht übel, zu den Bedenkenträgern zu gehören und hier und da die Entwicklung zu behindern, die ansonsten ungehindert ins Kraut schiesst, anstatt nur die vernünftigen Triebe voran zu bringen.


----------



## excitusz (5. Juli 2010)

Du hast recht, dein Bewusstsein ist natürlich nicht wie meines.

Einigen wir uns darauf das wir beide Recht haben, wenn es darum geht unseren Spielspass am Leben zu erhalten 

Ich denke an einer Sache sollten alle unbedingt festhalten als Zocker, egal wie egal was egal womit, man darf sich den Spielspass auf jedenfall nicht Kaputt machen lassen von anderen und deshalb sage ich da mal , Zoggn was das Zeug hält und nicht anderen den Spielspass nehmen wenn sie welchen haben


----------



## Sinse (5. Juli 2010)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Deshalb rechne ich für einen vernünftigen PC, mit dem ich dann auch ungefähr vier Jahre zocken kann, was ich möchte, um die 900 EUR (bis 1200 EUR), wobei Gehäuse und Netzteil meistens erhalten bleiben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitte!? Oo
Ich hab mir vor einem jahr einen neuen pc zusammengestellt.
knapp 600 euro.

Solang man nicht die neuste 400er grafikkarte von nvidia will (die gnadenlos überteuert sind) braucht man niemals mehr als 500-600 euro.
Sofern man kein neues windows braucht.


----------



## Eberhard (5. Juli 2010)

excitusz schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns darauf das wir beide Recht haben, wenn es darum geht unseren Spielspass am Leben zu erhalten
> 
> Ich denke an einer Sache sollten alle unbedingt festhalten als Zocker, egal wie egal was egal womit, man darf sich den Spielspass auf jedenfall nicht Kaputt machen lassen von anderen und deshalb sage ich da mal , Zoggn was das Zeug hält und nicht anderen den Spielspass nehmen wenn sie welchen haben


Na, das ist ja mal ein maues Ende einer so ausführlichen Diskussion.
 
Noch dazu bügelst Du über jede Menge höchst unterschiedlicher Punkte hinweg, inklusive dessen, dass es um die Fortsetzung eben dieses Spielspaßes ja gerade ging, von dem Du annahmst, dass ich ihn demnächst nicht mehr haben würde, auf dem PC.

Ich schiebe das mal auf Bequemlichkeit nicht so viel tippen zu müssen und hoffe für Deine zukünftigen Live-Gesprächspartner, dass Du die nicht genauso abbügelst, wenn sie sich Deinen Äusserungen genauer widmen.


----------



## Eberhard (5. Juli 2010)

Sinse schrieb:


> Solang man nicht die neuste 400er grafikkarte von nvidia will (die gnadenlos überteuert sind) braucht man niemals mehr als 500-600 euro.
> Sofern man kein neues windows braucht.


   
Ja, man kann das für 600 EUR schaffen.

Mit ebenfalls nicht neuester Grafikkarte habe ich das das vorletzte Mal für 720 EUR geschafft, wo aber ein neues Netzteil dabei war. Letztes Mal ging das aber nicht, weil ich mangels Treiber auch noch Peripherie-Hardware ersetzen musste und Win 7 dabei war.

Ansonsten gebe ich Dir Recht, dass es bei einem ungefähr vierjährigen Erneuerungszyklus eines PC nicht unbedingt teurer werden muss, als Du sagtest. Aber auch bei meiner vorher genannten Summe ist die Konsole nicht wirklich eine finanzielle Alternative.
Und dann kommen eben noch die Nachteile dazu.


----------



## Eberhard (5. Juli 2010)

Bonkic schrieb:


> oh doch genau und nur das ist auch schon die begründung: weil es so einfach ist. punkt aus fertig.
> wäre es also nicht dermassen simpel umsonst an digitales gut zu kommen, wäre es maximal noch eine reine freakangelegenheit aber ganz sicher kein -wie jetzt- massenphänomen.


   

Da machst Du es Dir zu einfach.
Ganz normaler Diebstahl ist auch dermaßen simpel, aber trotzdem passiert er nicht in so hohem Maßstab, wie die Einfachheit vermuten lassen würde. Oder stiehlst Du alten Frauen Portomonaies aus dem Supermarkt-Einkaufswagen?
Nein?
Warum nicht?

Insofern ist schon nicht unwichtig, wo die Ursprünge sind.
Du meintest ja, dass es nicht stimmen würde, dass die Kiddies die Spiele, deren Fanboy sie sind, kaufen würden. Also hätten die Deiner Meinung nach nicht einmal dabei ein schlechtes Gewissen, ihr Idol um seinen gerechten Lohn zu bringen.
Und die Ursache für dieses fehlende Gewissen interessiert Dich nicht?

Die Einfachheit alleine ist es jedenfalls nicht.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2010)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Da machst Du es Dir zu einfach.
> Ganz normaler Diebstahl ist auch dermaßen simpel, aber trotzdem passiert er nicht in so hohem Maßstab, wie die Einfachheit vermuten lassen würde.


1. ist  -wenn man es denn unbedingt vergleichen müsste- der "schwierigkeitsgrad" doch ungleich höher. 

2. ist die notwendige kriminelle energie, welche wiederum ja durch den "schwierigkeitsgrad" des delikts bedingt ist, ebenfalls ungleich höher.

ein passenderer vergleich wäre nährerungsweise (!) der (garantiert unbeobachtete) fund von losen geldscheinen (nicht aber einer geldbörse) mit eher geringem wert (max. 100 € - willkürlich).

 was meinst du wohl, wieviele leute in diesem fall eben nicht ihrer eigentlich bestehenden pflicht nachkämen und den fund bei der zuständigen stelle ablieferten? 

ergo, mache ich es mir keineswegs zu einfach bei meiner beurteilung.    



> Du meintest ja, dass es nicht stimmen würde, dass die Kiddies die Spiele, deren Fanboy sie sind, kaufen würden. Also hätten die Deiner Meinung nach nicht einmal dabei ein schlechtes Gewissen, ihr Idol um seinen gerechten Lohn zu bringen.


meinte ich das? du hast behauptet, dass potentielle spielekäufer ihr spielebudget in aller regel auch für spiele ausgeben. darin hab ich dir widersprochen - richtig. natürlich stimmt es, dass ein jeder insgesamt über ein gewisses budget x verfügt. ist das weg, kann man sich davon auch kein computerspiel/ musik-cd/ film-dvds oder was auch immer kaufen. 

nur ist eben so, dass -vermutlicb nicht wenige menschen (realistische zahlen kennen wir ja alle nicht)- überhaupt nicht mehr auf die idee kämen für etwas zu bezahlen, was sie -problemlos (womit wir wieder bei der einfachheit wären) - auch für lau bekommen. 

also hat diese personengruppe überhaupt kein budget speziell für digitales gut. das heisst aber keineswegs, dass sie nicht über ein generelles budget verfügen würden. es sind eben nicht nur arme schlucker, die aus finanziellen befindlichkeiten, saugen. 



> Die Einfachheit alleine ist es jedenfalls nicht.


siehe oben.    
(von mir aus kannst du [hab ich ja auch in meinen konstruierten fall eingebaut] die 'geringe wahrscheinlichkeit erwischt zu werden' hinzuaddieren, wobei die aber eben auch nicht ganz unabhängig von der einfachheit ist).


----------



## Eberhard (5. Juli 2010)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein passenderer vergleich wäre nährerungsweise (!) der (garantiert unbeobachtete) fund von losen geldscheinen (nicht aber einer geldbörse) mit eher geringem wert (max. 100 € - willkürlich).
> 
> was meinst du wohl, wieviele leute in diesem fall eben nicht ihrer eigentlich bestehenden pflicht nachkämen und den fund bei der zuständigen stelle ablieferten?



Der Vergleich ist einesteils besser, anderenteils schlechter. Besser, weil das Aufheben udn Einstecken noch einfacher ist als beim Langen in den Einkaufswagen, ja, schlechter, weil man bei einem Geldschein im Gegensatz zur Software nicht weiss, wem er gehört und wie man ihn zu dem retourniert, dem er gehört. Man verbindet also keine Person damit.

Mir ging's um den Grund, warum so wenig Menschen den Schein zurückgeben würden, wenn sie wüssten, wem er gehört. Die prozentuale Menge derer, die den Schein abgeben, variiert in den Jahrzehnten. Und auf DIE Gründe, warum das so ist, auf die will ich hinaus.




Bonkic schrieb:


> nur ist eben so, dass -vermutlicb nicht wenige menschen (realistische zahlen kennen wir ja alle nicht)- überhaupt nicht mehr auf die idee kämen für etwas zu bezahlen, was sie -problemlos (womit wir wieder bei der einfachheit wären) - auch für lau bekommen.



Trotz aller Einfachheit wissen die Kiddies aber, dass ihr Entwicklerido leer ausgeht, wenn sie etwas für lau ziehen. Und so dumm, dass sie nicht wüssten, dass dem Entwickler dann irgendwann das Geld ausgeht, sind sie meist auch wieder nicht. Die Aussage "von meinem Lieblingsentwickler kaufe ich die Spiele alle [im Gegensatz zu denen anderer Entwickler]" liest man ziemlich häufig.




Bonkic schrieb:


> also hat diese personengruppe überhaupt kein budget speziell für digitales gut. das heisst aber keineswegs, dass sie nicht über ein generelles budget verfügen würden. es sind eben nicht nur arme schlucker, die aus finanziellen befindlichkeiten, saugen.


Das es keineswegs nur arme Schlucker sind, die da saugen, ist mir klar. Das sie aber überhaupt kein Budget für digitales Gut haben, glaube ich nicht.

Ich habe sehr viele Jugendzimmer gesehen. Und in allen standen Originale, während sich auf dem Rechner die schätzungsweise zehn- bis fünfzehnfache Zahl an Schwarzkopien finden liess.
Auch bei ganz reichen Kiddies, obwohl da das Verhältnis der Schwarzkopien niedriger war und Faulheit/sofortige Verfügbarkeit eine große Rolle spielten, sowie die unlogische Begründung, für irgendwas Schlechtes nicht bezahlen, es aber trotzdem spielen zu wollen.


Der Kernpunkt, auf den ich aber nach wie vor hinaus will ist der, dass das Volksgewissen nicht alleine von der Einfachheit oder der Verfügbarkeit abhängt. Es muss auch eine sehr starke "wir hier, die Guten, und die Bösen da, die anderen"-Stimmung vorhanden sein. Andernfalls würde man ja gefühlsmäßig von Spiele-Entwicklern als "unseren Jungs" denken, die man dann emotional ungleich schwerer bescheissen kann.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2010)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Der Kernpunkt, auf den ich aber nach wie vor hinaus will ist der, dass das Volksgewissen nicht alleine von der Einfachheit oder der Verfügbarkeit abhängt. Es muss auch eine sehr starke "wir hier, die Guten, und die Bösen da, die anderen"-Stimmung vorhanden sein. Andernfalls würde man ja gefühlsmäßig von Spiele-Entwicklern als "unseren Jungs" denken, die man dann emotional ungleich schwerer bescheissen kann.



glaub ich nicht - um ehrlich zu sein bin ich sogar sicher, dass das für die große masse überhaupt keine rolle spielt. natürlich gibts vielleicht ein paar die publisher x meinen so eins auswischen zu können - aber das ist., behaupte ich, nur eine verschwindend kleine minderheit (die in foren natürlich überepräsentiert ist). 

wie ich darauf kommen? es wird *grundsätzlich alles* kopiert. gute spiele, schlechte spiele, teure spiele, billige spiele, von großen publishern, von kleinen publishern und auch von independents etc. etc. - und zwar *schon immer *(wenn möglich, was ja meist der fall war). also auch vor 20 + jahren als die heute angeblich so böse industrie angeblich noch lieb und nicht gewinnorientiert war und spiele teilweise wirklich noch von 3 oder 4 leuten im privatkeller zusammengebastelt wurden.

eine zusätzliche entfremdung hat da für meine begriffe in der zwischenzeit nicht stattgefunden.


----------



## McDrake (5. Juli 2010)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Trotz aller Einfachheit wissen die Kiddies aber, dass ihr Entwicklerido leer ausgeht, wenn sie etwas für lau ziehen. Und so dumm, dass sie nicht wüssten, dass dem Entwickler dann irgendwann das Geld ausgeht, sind sie meist auch wieder nicht. Die Aussage "von meinem Lieblingsentwickler kaufe ich die Spiele alle [im Gegensatz zu denen anderer Entwickler]" liest man ziemlich häufig.


Das schöne Robin Hood-Denken.

Es gibt inzwischen sehr viele Eltern, die Spiele kopieren.
Hatte in der letzten Woche selber zwei Väter, die so vorgehen.
Der eine sagte seiner Tochter, dass er ihr das Spiel runterladen werde und sie es nicht zu kaufen brauche...

Der andere war enttäuscht, dass seine kopierten DS-Spiele nicht mehr auf dem DSi funktionierten.

Beides wurde mir (Verkauf) im Prinzip direkt ins Gesicht gesagt.
Wenn die Eltern schon so denken, wie soll das in der Zukunft ausschauen?
Lieblingsentwickler?
Was ist das? Wenn mans gratis bekommt (und vorgelebt bekommt), dass lädt man alles runter und spielts, je nach Qualität, nur kurz oder länge.
Wenn die Wertschätzung der Spiele so vorgelebt bekommt, der kauft sich auch später nix.


----------



## Bonkic (5. Juli 2010)

McDrake schrieb:


> DS-Spiele (...) Wenn die Eltern schon so denken, wie soll das in der Zukunft ausschauen?



genau das kenne ich auch.

da ist es nicht selten die regel, dass für den ds des sohnemannes/ der tochter mal fix ein r4-modul besorgt wird, weil man ja wohl kaum 30 oder 40 euro für ein spiel ausgibt, wenn man es doch umsonst bekommen könnte. man wäre ja doof wenn... 

das hab ich übrigens live mitbekommen, ist nicht vom hörensagen. und es handelte sich in allen fällen um absolute technische laien und nicht den informatiker-nerd-papi, der sich damit auskennt und mal was ausprobieren wollte. das hat einer vermutlich mal eingeführt und der rest hat es nachgemacht. kann ich sogar irgendwo nachvollziehen, man steht ja fast doof da, wenn man selbst für etwas bezahlt, was der bekanntenkreis problemlos umsonst bekommt.

ein gedanke, dass man damit in letzter konsequenz jemandem schaden könnte existiert da überhaupt nicht, genausowenig wie ein irgendwie geartetes unrechtsbewusstsein. ganz im gegenteil, halten sich manche (ja wir reden von erwachsenen) doch im gegenteil sogar noch für ziemlich clever.


----------



## Pope (5. Juli 2010)

Jedes Angebot schafft sich seine Nachfrage. Die Industrie bietet nur noch mit DRM verseuchte Spiele an und läßt dem Kunden keine legale Möglichkeit mehr sich dieser Entwicklung zu entziehen. Wenn die Käufer die Wahl hätten zwischen mit oder ohne DRM, gehe ich fast jede Wette ein, dass man nach kurzer Zeit nichts mehr von Installtionslimits und ähnlichem hören würde.
Jede Nachfrage schafft sich allerdings auch sein Angebot. Denn jeder der nicht bereit ist, sich auf DRM einzulassen greift zur Raubkopie oder läßt das Spielen ganz. Insofern wundert es mich gar nicht, dass die Zahl der Raubkopien gestiegen sein soll. Vor allem aber, weil man Raubkopien offensichtlich problemloser spielen kann, ohne dass man da von irgendwelchen bescheuerten Kopierschutzmechnismen genervt wird, die einem vorschreiben, was man für Programme auf der Platte haben darf. Die Entscheidung fällt da nicht schwer.


----------



## Eberhard (5. Juli 2010)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ein gedanke, dass man damit in letzter konsequent jemandem schaden könnte existiert da überhaupt nicht, genausowenig wie ein irgendwie geartetes unrechtsbewusstsein. ganz im gegenteil


   


Und wieder meine Frage: Wie kam es dazu.
Das war ja früher nicht so.
Auch wenn Bonkic meint, dass schon immer alles kopiert wurde, halte ich dagegen, dass es unter Erwachsenen früher ein Limit gab, dass es jetzt nicht mehr gibt.
Jetzt, heutzutage, wird man als doof betrachtet, wenn man anständig ist und nicht bescheisst. Nein, das war nicht immer so. Klar war der Überanständige schon immer derjenige, der ein wenig schräg angeschaut wurde, aber es gab eine "das kannst'e nicht machen"-Grenze.

Was hat die zum Verschwinden/zum Verschieben gebracht?


----------



## anjuna80 (6. Juli 2010)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ein gedanke, dass man damit in letzter konsequent jemandem schaden könnte existiert da überhaupt nicht, genausowenig wie ein irgendwie geartetes unrechtsbewusstsein. ganz im gegenteil
> ...


Ich würde eher beaupten, dass es besser geworden ist. Zu C64- und Amiga-Zeiten kannte ich viele, die _nur _Kopien in ihren Diskettenboxen hatten. Aber damals reichten halt die vergleichsweise geringe Verkaufszahl aus, um die Produktionskosten zu decken (als Extrembeispiel nenn ich mal Chris Sawyer, der u.a. Rollercoster Tycoon quasi alleine programmiert hat). Heute scheint das Verhältnis nicht mehr zu stimmen- die Kosten haben immense Höhen erreicht und der Markt ist umkämpft. Jede Kopie tut da weh.


----------



## Deewee (6. Juli 2010)

Die Entwickler sollten sich mal eher die Frage stellen "WARUM" so viel kopiert wird.
Es wird heutzutage doch nur noch (sorry!) Scheisse produziert, und anschliessend weinen Sie alle weil keine Sau die Spiele kauft.
Die Spiele werden gehyped bis zum umfallen, dann kommt der Release, und dann die grosse Ernüchterung. Das spricht sich dann rum, und dann ziehen Hans & Max die Spiele lieber als sie zu kaufen. So isses ja nunmal.
Beste Beispiel "Modern Warfare 2", keine Dedicated Server, kein Punk Buster, CHEATER OHNE ENDE AUF DEN SERVERN.
Ich selber habs Orginal, genau wie viele Kollegen... und wir zocken nur noch auf privaten Servern, weils auf den Offiziellen Servern unzumutbar ist.
Nächste Beispiel: UBISoft Games, Siedler 7....es ist UNSPIELBAR als Orginal Version (hab ich auch hier), ständig verbindungs Abbrüche, Multiplayer Partien kommen nicht zustande, LAG Fest Ohne Ende.
Das ist nunmal die traurige Wahrheit. Produziert endlich wieder qualitativ HOCHWERTIGE Produkte, und verzichtet auf übertriebene Kopierschutz Mechanismen die flüssiges Spielen unmöglich machen, dann klappts auch wieder mit dem Umsatz.

Red Dead Redemtion, Resident Evil, God of War, alle Blizzard Produkte uvm, die verkaufen sind auch alle Scheisse, oder blendend, weil sie einfach qualitativ alles andere vom Markt pusten?

Ich kann das geheule echt nicht mehr hören, gehts zur Hölle ihr Publisher / Entwickler Kasperle.


----------



## ferrari2k (6. Juli 2010)

McDrake schrieb:


> Eberhard schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Trotz aller Einfachheit wissen die Kiddies aber, dass ihr Entwicklerido leer ausgeht, wenn sie etwas für lau ziehen. Und so dumm, dass sie nicht wüssten, dass dem Entwickler dann irgendwann das Geld ausgeht, sind sie meist auch wieder nicht. Die Aussage "von meinem Lieblingsentwickler kaufe ich die Spiele alle [im Gegensatz zu denen anderer Entwickler]" liest man ziemlich häufig.
> ...


   
Das ist traurig, dass so zu lesen, vor allem, wenn man das dem Verkäufer direkt ins Gesicht sagt, das ist eigentlich schon extrem dreist.
Nichstdestotrotz sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass es Leute gibt, die Spiele kaufen WOLLEN (wie ich z.B.), aufgrund der Beschaffenheit der Spiele (Qualität, Umfang, DRM, Preis/Leistung) aber davon absehen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2010)

Deewee schrieb:


> Red Dead Redemtion, Resident Evil, God of War, alle Blizzard Produkte uvm, die verkaufen sind auch alle Scheisse, oder blendend, weil sie einfach qualitativ alles andere vom Markt pusten?


Das lustige ist, dass du hier fast nur Konsolentitel genannt hast. 
Das Problem ist doch, wenn sich Gurken nicht verkaufen und die Industrie jammert, einfach ignorieren. 

Aber bleiben wir doch mal 'realistisch': wir reden hier von Spielen, die in der Fachpresse sehr gute Wertungen bekommen haben, sich auf Konsole wie geschnitten Brot verkaufen und auf dem PC nicht über die 100.000 verkaufte Einheiten hinauskommt.

Das ist das wahre Problem an der ganzen Sache. Das ist auch der Grund von Entwicklern, sich auf Konsole zu fokusieren. Natürlich gibt bzw. gab es ein Problem mit Raubkopien ( 360 & Wii ) ... nur gibt es hier trotzdem noch einen recht gesunden Markt. D.h. wir haben sehr sehr viele ehrliche Käufer im Bereich Konsolen, so das sich die Entwicklung für eben diese Plattformen lohnt. Der PC Spieler profitiert, auch wenn er das nicht hören will, auch davon.

Darksiders ... war eine Riskikoproduktion. Hat sich auf Konsolen ziemlich gut verkauft, die Entwickler bzw. Publisher konnte seine Kosten decken und nun hat man eben das Geld für einen PC Port.



> Ich kann das geheule echt nicht mehr hören, gehts zur Hölle ihr Publisher / Entwickler Kasperle.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Nichstdestotrotz sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass es Leute gibt, die Spiele kaufen WOLLEN (wie ich z.B.), aufgrund der Beschaffenheit der Spiele (Qualität, Umfang, DRM, Preis/Leistung) aber davon absehen.


   
Moment.

Es mag ja sein, das du Spiele im Allgemeinen kaufen *willst*, aber wenn für dich weder die Qualität stimmt, noch der Umfang ( und damit das Preis / Leistungsverhältnis nicht ) ... dann kaufst du das Spiel nicht. 

Dann hast du kein Interesse. Kopierst es hoffentlich auch nicht & der Publisher hat seine Lektion gelernt. 

Man muss ja nun einem Publisher nicht aus Mitleid den letzten Schmarrn abkaufen. Im Regal liegen lassen und gut ist. Wenn sich auch die ganzen 'Leecher' daran halten würden, dann hätten wir keine Verbreitung von Spiel X in den Tauschbörsen, geringe Verkaufszahlen und dann hat der Publisher Fakten, mit denen er arbeiten kann. 

Tut er es nicht & sucht als Ursache die Kopierer, dann macht er seinen Job falsch.

So einfach ist das.


----------



## Frullo (6. Juli 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> So einfach ist das.


_Einfach_ ist hier wohl das falsche Wort, _ideal_ trifft es schon eher.

In einer idealen Welt zieht sich keiner Raubkopien aus dem Netz und kein Publisher begründet schlechte Verkaufszahlen mit dem Phänomen "Raubkopie". In einer idealen Welt gibt es kein DRM.

In dieser Diskussion wurde nun immer wieder versucht, dieses Ideal herbeizureden, durch das Vorbringen eigener Moralvorstellungen, als ob ethische oder rechtliche Prinzipien physikalische Gesetze wären, der Schwerkraft gleich, der keiner entrinnen kann. Nur habe ich persönlich hier nicht einen einzigen konkreten Ansatz entdeckt, wie man diese Utopie tatsächlich wahr werden lassen könnte.

Mag ja (wenn auch nicht sehr wahrscheinlich) sein, dass man in dieser Diskussion dem einen oder anderen Leecher ins Gewissen schreiben konnte - doch so lange auch nur ein einziger potentieller Leecher übrigbleibt, werden Publisher weiterhin schlechte Verkaufszahlen und drakonische Kopierschutzmassnahmen damit begründen können.

Wenn also - wie schon vor bald 30 Jahren prophezeit... - die Computerspielbranche dem Untergang geweiht ist, dann ist das ein Prozess, der sich nicht aufhalten lässt. Klingt fatalistisch, ist aber so.

Die ideale Welt wird für immer eine Utopie bleiben.


----------



## Eberhard (6. Juli 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Darksiders ... war eine Riskikoproduktion. Hat sich auf Konsolen ziemlich gut verkauft, die Entwickler bzw. Publisher konnte seine Kosten decken und nun hat man eben das Geld für einen PC Port.


   

Ja, das ist ein positiver Effekt, der mich mit den Konsolen ein wenig versöhnt.

Du hast ganz klar Recht, dass ethische Prinzipien selber keine physikalischen Gesetze sind, wohl folgt aber Verfall und Aufbau ethischer Prinzipien irgendwelchen natürlichen Gesetzen. Die zu kennen, würde helfen, zu erkennen, an welcher Stelle man ansetzen muss, um ethische Prinzipien aufzubauen und zu stärken.


----------



## anjuna80 (6. Juli 2010)

Frullo schrieb:


> In dieser Diskussion wurde nun immer wieder versucht, dieses Ideal herbeizureden, durch das Vorbringen eigener Moralvorstellungen, als ob ethische oder rechtliche Prinzipien physikalische Gesetze wären, der Schwerkraft gleich, der keiner entrinnen kann. Nur habe ich persönlich hier nicht einen einzigen konkreten Ansatz entdeckt, wie man diese Utopie tatsächlich wahr werden lassen könnte.
> 
> Mag ja (wenn auch nicht sehr wahrscheinlich) sein, dass man in dieser Diskussion dem einen oder anderen Leecher ins Gewissen schreiben konnte - doch so lange auch nur ein einziger potentieller Leecher übrigbleibt, werden Publisher weiterhin schlechte Verkaufszahlen und drakonische Kopierschutzmassnahmen damit begründen können.


Etwas philosophisch, der Ansatz. Natürlich haben Moralvorstellungen und ethische Prinzipien nicht die Beständigkeit wie physikalische Gesetze, aber sie sind gesellschaftlich gewachsen und allgemein anerkannt. Alle Regelungen und Gesetze nehmen schließlich irendwie Bezug zu ihnen. Und auch, wenn es immer Diebe, Mörder und andere Straftäter (u. a. Kopierer) gibt und man einen Idealzustand nicht herbeiführen kann, sollte man trotzdem immer wieder das Ideal propagieren und nie aus den Augen lassen, auch hier im Forum. 
Sonst kann man eigentlich die ganze Gesellschaft sich selbst überlassen- einen Idealzustand wird sie ja nie erreichen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2010)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Was hat die zum Verschwinden/zum Verschieben gebracht?



weil da nicht verschwunden ist/ verschoben wurde kann es auf diese frage leider keine antwort geben.

es ist schlicht die einfachheit - ja wir drehen uns im kreise: wie kann denn etwas 'illegal' sein, was ich zu hause mit einem einfachen mausklick mache und wobei mich garantiert niemand behelligt? 
ganz simpler gedankengang - den auch ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann. 

man muss nicht alles komplizierter machen als es in wirklichkeit ist. da haben sich keine gesellschaftlichen normen verschoben oä, auch wenn dir das vielleicht lieber wäre (sorry falls ich falsch liege, aber den eindruck hab ich fast).


----------



## Eberhard (6. Juli 2010)

Bonkic schrieb:


> Eberhard schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Was hat die zum Verschwinden/zum Verschieben gebracht?
> ...


Da kommen wir nicht überein.

Nur weil etwas einfach ist, verschwindet nicht das Bewusstsein, dass es illegal ist.
Davor kommt erstmal die Stufe "es ist illegal, aber mich wird da g-a-r-a-n-t-i-e-r-t niemand erwischen, also mach ich's einfach".

Es gibt noch wesentlich mehr Dinge, die absolut einfach sind, die aber trotzdem nicht gemacht werden oder wurden.

Weiter oben brachte jemand das Beispiel mit gefundenem Geld.
Die Rückgabequoten gefundener Gelder ist zurückgegangen. Es hat sich also sehr wohl gesellschaftlich etwas verschoben.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2010)

Bonkic schrieb:


> man muss nicht alles komplizierter machen als es in wirklichkeit ist. da haben sich keine gesellschaftlichen normen verschoben oä


   
Dem schließ ich mich an. Die Beschaffung von Material ist doch heute sehr viel einfacher geworden.

Jeder kann Google bedienen, jeder hat eine Flatrate und DSL ( ja, das ist übertrieben ) und jeder kennt einen der hat "den total genialen Zugang zur Warez!!1eins".

In Zeiten wo Magazine wie PC Welt Werbung machen mit "Die besten und illegalsten 100 Dirty Tricks im WWW!", ist jeder nur einen Klick vom Runterladen entfernt.

Also ganz nüchtern gefragt: warum 40 EUR auf'n Tisch legen, das Haus verlassen müssen und einkaufen gehen, wenn ich mir das Spiel sofort für lau saugen kann?


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2010)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Weiter oben brachte jemand das Beispiel mit gefundenem Geld. Die Rückgabequoten gefundener Gelder ist zurückgegangen. Es hat sich also sehr wohl gesellschaftlich etwas verschoben.


   
Du münzt jetzt nicht wirklich reale Probleme, wie z.B. durch die Wirtschaftskrise hervorgerufen, auf die Leichtigkeit der Raubkopien um?

Reales Geld, was man vllt. zurück behält, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, haben nun wirklich nichts mit "Luxusgütern" wie Software zutun. Denn das sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten: Computerspiele sind Luxusgüter.

Sie sind nicht lebensnotwendig und rangieren in der Dringlichkeitsstufe gaaaaaaanz hinten, d.h. hier könnte man am leichtesten Verzichten. Nur das scheint keine Option zu sein ... wenn man sich die Kommentare hier so durchliest.


----------



## Frullo (6. Juli 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Etwas philosophisch, der Ansatz. Natürlich haben Moralvorstellungen und ethische Prinzipien nicht die Beständigkeit wie physikalische Gesetze, aber sie sind gesellschaftlich gewachsen und allgemein anerkannt. Alle Regelungen und Gesetze nehmen schließlich irendwie Bezug zu ihnen. Und auch, wenn es immer Diebe, Mörder und andere Straftäter (u. a. Kopierer) gibt und man einen Idealzustand nicht herbeiführen kann, sollte man trotzdem immer wieder das Ideal propagieren und nie aus den Augen lassen, auch hier im Forum.
> Sonst kann man eigentlich die ganze Gesellschaft sich selbst überlassen- einen Idealzustand wird sie ja nie erreichen.


Nichts gegen das Verfolgen von Idealen - doch ab einem gewissen Punkt verpufft jede weitere dahingehende Anstrengung im Nichts. So wie der gesellschaftliche Idealzustand (punkto Kriminalität) nicht erreicht werden kann, so wurde doch ein gewisser Status Quo erreicht - mehr geht möglicherweise nicht. Meines Erachtens gilt das eben auch für die hier besprochene Problematik.

Allenfalls stellt sich im Nachhinein sogar heraus, dass "den Dingen ihren Lauf lassen" die bessere Variante sein könnte. Ich stelle hier jetzt einfach mal eine wilde Hypothese in den Raum (mit geringem Anspruch auf Wahrscheinlichkeit, aber dennoch, einfach mal so zur Unterhaltung...):

_Das Raubkopieren nimmt derart ungeahnte Ausmasse an, dass die gesamte Unterhaltungsindustrie (Film, Musik, Spiel) wie ein riesiges Kartenhaus in sich zusammenbricht. In diesen Bereichen wird ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt nichts mehr nach ökonomischen Gesichtspunkten produziert. Die Branche ist tot, denn es finden sich keine klassischen Investoren mehr.

Die Nachfrage jedoch bleibt. Lange kann diese mit der bestehenden Fülle aus dem "goldenen Zeitalter" gedeckt werden, doch irgendwann steigt das Bedürfnis nach Neuem und erreicht eine kritische Masse. Jemand - der Zeit, Geld und die Fähigkeiten hat - beschliesst, sein ureigenes Bedürfnis selbst zu befriedigen und finanziert die Entwicklung eines neuen Spieles. Es wird zum Erfolg - seit bald 20 Jahren ist es das erste brandneue Computerspiel, wieder verbreitet es sich im Netz wie ein Lauffeuer, doch nun ist der Durst nach mehr geweckt: Einige bieten ihre eigene Mithilfe an, um das Spiel weiterzuentwickeln, andere - die nicht über die technische Versiertheit verfügen - bieten Geld zur Unterstützung an. Das Spiel wird dank dieser Mithilfe noch weiter entwickelt und zum noch grösseren Erfolg. Die "Mitwirkung" - ob nun arbeitstechnisch oder finanziell spielt eine untergeordnete Rolle - an diesem Spiel wird nun zum gesellschaftlichen Statussymbol. Es ist nun plötzlich "in" zu etwas Neuem beigetragen zu haben.

Das Modell macht Schule. Weitere Spiele werden entwickelt. Weit weniger als zu den "goldenen Zeiten" und längst nicht alle von Erfolg gekrönt. Doch die Qualität der erfolgsgekrönten Spiele bleibt unübertroffen: Denn bei der Realisierung dieser Spiele spielen finanzielle Erwägungen überhaupt keine Rolle, sondern die reine, unverdünnte Leidenschaft, ein tolles Spiel hinzukriegen... Es gibt daher nun weniger neue Spiele, aber jene die es gibt sind besser denn je..._

Wie gesagt, wilde Hypothese.


----------



## Deewee (6. Juli 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Bonkic schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Also ganz nüchtern gefragt: warum 40 EUR auf'n Tisch legen, das Haus verlassen müssen und einkaufen gehen, wenn ich mir das Spiel sofort für lau saugen kann?


1.) Wer geht den heutzutage noch aus dem Haus um Spiele zu kaufen?
Ich beispielsweise importiere meine Spiele *komplett* aus England + USA.
Warum? Weils billiger ist, weil kein 5cmx5cm USK Sticker das Cover ziert.
Weils ungeschnitten ist.
Da ist die USK doch auch ganz gross, da wird dann geschrieben ab 18, ungeschnitten etc,
und trotzdem kriegt man in Deutschland nur geschnittenen Mist (letzter Reinfall Age of Conan).

2.) Warum solte man Spiele kaufen, von denen man im Vornerein durch Blogs
Foren Amazon Kundenberichten etc weiss, das sie nicht vernünftig laufen?
Ihr geht doch auch nicht in den Laden und kauft euch kaputte Hosen, oder Autos?

Es ist doch nunmal so, das in der heutigen Zeit Spiele am Fliessband produziert werden,
keine Ahnung, 1-2 Jahre Entwicklungs Zeit, und wenn dann die Beta 4 Wochen gelaufen ist,
gehts ab in die Regale. Man kriegt doch heutzutage kein Spiel mehr, was bei Release NICHT
völlig verbuggt ist. Aber hauptsache nen dicken Kopierschutz draufpacken, und durch die
Medien hypen bis zum Umfallen.

Spieletests in den Print Mags vertraue ich schon lang nicht mehr, und den bling bling E3 Trailern
etc genauso wenig.
Beste Aktuelle Beispiel ist halt "Starwars: The Old Republic", was hypen die das Spiel momentan.
Und wenns dann aufm Markt ist, hat nach 4 Wochen keiner mehr Bock drauf weil wieder irgendwelche wichtigen Sachen fehlen, Content, PvE, PvP was weiss ich.

Und wenn die Kunden dann am Ende schlauer sind, und die Finger von der Software lassen, hat
man ja immer noch den Arschloch Joker "Raubkopierer" im Schrank, da wirds dann dran gelegen
haben, das der Umsatz nicht stimmt.

Mein Apell an die Spieleschmieden & Publisher :
*PRODUZIERT ENDLICH WIEDER ANSTÄNDIGE SOFTWARE, DANN KLAPPTS AUCH MIT DEM UMSATZ.
UND GUTE SOFTWARE BRAUCHT KEINE MILLIARDEN TEURE WERBUNG, SIE ÜBERZEUGT DURCH QUALITÄT.*


----------



## anjuna80 (6. Juli 2010)

Deewee schrieb:


> 2.) Warum solte man Spiele kaufen, von denen man im Vornerein durch Blogs
> Foren Amazon Kundenberichten etc weiss, das sie nicht vernünftig laufen?
> Ihr geht doch auch nicht in den Laden und kauft euch kaputte Hosen, oder Autos?


Warum soll man sich spiele kopieren, die nicht vernünftig laufen?



> Mein Apell an die Spieleschmieden & Publisher :
> *PRODUZIERT ENDLICH WIEDER ANSTÄNDIGE SOFTWARE, DANN KLAPPTS AUCH MIT DEM UMSATZ.
> UND GUTE SOFTWARE BRAUCHT KEINE MILLIARDEN TEURE WERBUNG, SIE ÜBERZEUGT DURCH QUALITÄT.*


Ist zwar ein ausgelutschtes Beispiel, aber World of Goo wurde schätzungsweise zu 90% raubkopiert gespielt.  
Qualtität ist zwar wichtig, der Käufer muss dann aber auch konsequent bleiben und auf Produkte verzichten (also auch nicht downloaden), wenn er sich gegen einen Kauf entscheidet.


----------



## Deewee (6. Juli 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Warum soll man sich spiele kopieren, die nicht vernünftig laufen?


Siedler 7 Orginal hier... cracked EXE drüber, voila... läuft besser als das Orginal.
F.E.A.R Orginal hier... cracked EXE drüber, voila... läuft besser als das Orginal.
Modern Warfare 2...
Silent Hunter 5...
Assassins Creed 2...
usw

Also ICH als Kunde stelle mir da schon die Frage, WARUM kauf ich mir noch Spiele, wenn ich mir
im Nachhinein dann doch ne gecrackte EXE suchen muss damit das Spiel überhaupt läuft?

Das ist an Ironie doch nicht zu überbieten.


----------



## anjuna80 (6. Juli 2010)

Deewee schrieb:


> anjuna80 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Warum soll man sich spiele kopieren, die nicht vernünftig laufen?
> ...


Ich spiele keins der genannten Spiele, aber von Startschwierigkeiten abgesehen laufen doch jetzt alle einwandfrei, oder?
Auch mit einem No-CD-Crack für Asbach-Uralt-Spiele hat es der Kunde einfacher, er muss schließlich keine DVD mehr ins Laufwerk legen. Dennoch muss man sich dann die Spiele nicht gleich raubkopiert besorgen?


----------



## Eberhard (6. Juli 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Du münzt jetzt nicht wirklich reale Probleme, wie z.B. durch die Wirtschaftskrise hervorgerufen, auf die Leichtigkeit der Raubkopien um?



Das ist eine unfaire Unterstellung und ist auch nicht das Thema.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Reales Geld, was man vllt. zurück behält, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, haben nun wirklich nichts mit "Luxusgütern" wie Software zutun. Denn das sollte man sich immer vor Augen halten: Computerspiele sind Luxusgüter.



NATÜRLICH sind Computerspiele Luxusgüter. Da hat hier im ganzen Forum inklusive meiner Person niemand etwas anderes behauptet! Aber natürlich hat reales Geld, was man zurück behält auch was mit Luxusgütern zu tun. Wenn Du versuchst meine Zeilen zu manipulieren und meinen Gedankengängen nicht folgen WILLST, dann sage das doch einfach, dann brauche ich nicht meine Zeit zu verschwenden.




Rabowke schrieb:


> Sie sind nicht lebensnotwendig und rangieren in der Dringlichkeitsstufe gaaaaaaanz hinten, d.h. hier könnte man am leichtesten Verzichten. Nur das scheint keine Option zu sein ... wenn man sich die Kommentare hier so durchliest.


   

Da stimme ich mit Dir ja völlig überein, dass Spiele in der Dringlichkeitsstufe ganz hinten rangieren. Für manche ist der Verzicht sicher eine Option, kommt drauf an, welche Kommentare Du meinst. Du müsstest da vielleicht differenzieren, auf welche Du Dich beziehst.

Ich selber habe nach wilden AMIGA-Zeiten mit durchaus etlicher schwarz kopierter und kurz angespielter Software mangels Geld und dann mühsam ersparten und gekauften Originalen etlicher Lieblingsspiele einen Lebensabschnitt erreicht, wo ich gar nicht mehr genügend Zeit habe, viel zu spielen.
Derzeit sind auf meinem Rechner: "Patrizier III", "X²", "Tales of MonkeyIsland", "Wallace & Gromit Adventures", "Drakensang", "Book of Unwritten Tails", "Whispered World", "Colonization", "Siedler II Next Generation", "Eschalon Book 2", alles gekauft, sowie "Divinity 2", dass ich als gezogene Version angespielt und dann gekauft habe. Diese Spiele habe ich im Zeitraum eines Jahres gespielt bzw. angespielt. Einiges davon harrt noch der Vollendung ("Drakensang" z.B.).

Aktuelles ist kaum bzw. nicht dabei. Der Versuchung, um der Aktualität Willen, oder nur, um es zu haben, etwas zu saugen, bin ich also nicht in Gefahr zu erliegen.




Rabowke schrieb:


> In Zeiten wo Magazine wie PC Welt Werbung machen mit "Die besten und illegalsten 100 Dirty Tricks im WWW!", ist jeder nur einen Klick vom Runterladen entfernt.



Wieso können die so ungeniert mit so etwas werben?
In genau diese richtung zielte meine Frage, die ihr so beharrlich ignoriert oder als "mach's nicht komplizierter, als es ist" ignoriert. (Letzteres übrigens eine äußerst gefährliche Vereinfachungsversuchung, der ich schon immer skeptisch gegenüber stand, denn die Wahrheit ist fast nie einfach).




Rabowke schrieb:


> Also ganz nüchtern gefragt: warum 40 EUR auf'n Tisch legen, das Haus verlassen müssen und einkaufen gehen, wenn ich mir das Spiel sofort für lau saugen kann?



Diese Frage hättest Du Dir aber früher so nie gestellt.
Es hätte trotz aller Einfachheit, trotzdem es alle machen, in Deinem Hinterkopf die Warnlampe geleuchtet "es ist illegal" und Du hättest Skrupel gehabt, es zu machen. Dein Ideal wäre trotz allem gewesen, die Software zu kaufen. Heute ist das ja nach Eurer Aussage nicht mal mehr das Ideal.
Da MUSS sich also etwas verschoben haben.


----------



## Eberhard (6. Juli 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Etwas philosophisch, der Ansatz. Natürlich haben Moralvorstellungen und ethische Prinzipien nicht die Beständigkeit wie physikalische Gesetze, aber sie sind gesellschaftlich gewachsen und allgemein anerkannt. Alle Regelungen und Gesetze nehmen schließlich irendwie Bezug zu ihnen. Und auch, wenn es immer Diebe, Mörder und andere Straftäter (u. a. Kopierer) gibt und man einen Idealzustand nicht herbeiführen kann, sollte man trotzdem immer wieder das Ideal propagieren und nie aus den Augen lassen, auch hier im Forum.
> Sonst kann man eigentlich die ganze Gesellschaft sich selbst überlassen- einen Idealzustand wird sie ja nie erreichen.


   

Sehe ich auch so.
Das geht eher in die Richtung, auf die ich hinaus will.


----------



## Eberhard (6. Juli 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> Warum soll man sich spiele kopieren, die nicht vernünftig laufen?
> 
> Siedler 7 Orginal hier... cracked EXE drüber, voila... läuft besser als das Orginal.
> F.E.A.R Orginal hier... cracked EXE drüber, voila... läuft besser als das Orginal.
> ...




Ich selber spiele auch keines dieser Spiele, kenne aber von einem 60-Jährigen(!) die gleiche Problematik. Der Mann kommt noch aus einer Ära, wo Schwarzkopien für einen Bürger undenkbar waren, musste sich aber mit dem Thema befassen, weil Kopierschutz und Co. ihm das SPielen der von ihm gekauften Software unmöglich machte oder erschwerte. Der Mann hat auch jetzt von allen Spielen die Originale im Schrank, besorgt sich aber die gecrackten Exe-Files, weil er die Spiele über virtuelles Laufwerk auf dem Notebook und ohne Probleme spielen möchte.

Das KANN nicht die richtige Richtung sein, die - angeblich wenigen - ehrlichen Käufer auch noch zu verschrecken.
Und es soll niemand mit dem Nichtkauf-Denkzettel kommen, denn das man mit den ergriffenen Maßnahmen nicht einverstanden ist, wird in seiner und meiner Generation noch mit eingeschriebenem postalischen Brief kundgetan. Die Hersteller wisen also, dass sie mit jeder solcher Maßnahme die Attraktivität von Schwarzkopien für den ehrlichen Käufer erhöhen.


----------



## Bonkic (6. Juli 2010)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Da MUSS sich also etwas verschoben haben.


gut, dann geh ich eben noch mal darauf ein:

liefer mir doch mal bitte einen beleg dafür, dass sich "irgendwas verschoben" hat. 
irgendwie musst du ja darauf kommen, wenn dir meine erklärung zu billig ist.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2010)

Deewee schrieb:


> 1.) Wer geht den heutzutage noch aus dem Haus um Spiele zu kaufen?


Ich wusste das sich jemand an meiner Formulierung hochzieht. Ich wollte mit meinem Beispiel zum Ausdruck bringen:

Warum warten ( in Laden gehen, Online bestellen oder gar importieren! ) wenn ich relativ gesehen sofort haben kann?



> Ich beispielsweise importiere meine Spiele *komplett* aus England + USA. Warum? Weils billiger ist, weil kein 5cmx5cm USK Sticker das Cover ziert. Weils ungeschnitten ist.


Ich bestell meine Spiele, Konsole, auch in England ... aber so ganz ohne Sticker kommen die nicht aus, z.B. das PEGI Logo prangt auf fast allen Cover. 

Davon ab, greift hier auch wieder das von mir oben geschriebene:

Download mit Bandbreiten von 10mbit und mehr = maximal drei Stunden für ein Spiel. Wie lange wartest du auf deine importierten Spiele? Ich musste auf RDR ca. zwei Wochen warten.



> Da ist die USK doch auch ganz gross, da wird dann geschrieben ab 18, ungeschnitten etc, und trotzdem kriegt man in Deutschland nur geschnittenen Mist (letzter Reinfall Age of Conan).


Das hat jetzt aber nichts mit der Raubkopierproblematik zutun. Denn wie du schon meintest: dank der globalen Märkte darf man überall, weltweit bestellen.



> 2.) Warum solte man Spiele kaufen, von denen man im Vornerein durch Blogs Foren Amazon Kundenberichten etc weiss, das sie nicht vernünftig laufen? Ihr geht doch auch nicht in den Laden und kauft euch kaputte Hosen, oder Autos?


Sinn dieser Aussage in Bezug auf Raubkopien? Wenn die Spiele so grottig sind, warum werden sie dann überhaupt gesaugt und gespielt?

Das ist eben der Punkt, der sich mir nicht erschließen will:
Dank dem Internet haben wir zig Quellen zur Informationsbeschaffung, ob Spiel XYZ gut ist, grottig ist oder oder oder. Da zieht für mich das Argument des "nur mal fix laden um zu schauen, ob es gut ist!" absolut nicht.

Im übrigen sollte das "Standard" sein, dass man nicht sofort blind los rennt und was kauft, sondern Reviews abwartet. Alpha Protocol wollte ich unbedingt haben ( bin James Bond, Bourne etc. Fan ) ... aber das tatsächliche Spiel ist, mMn, ne Gurke. Geld gespart & gut ist.



> Es ist doch nunmal so, das in der heutigen Zeit Spiele am Fliessband produziert werden, keine Ahnung, 1-2 Jahre Entwicklungs Zeit, und wenn dann die Beta 4 Wochen gelaufen ist, gehts ab in die Regale. Man kriegt doch heutzutage kein Spiel mehr, was bei Release NICHT völlig verbuggt ist. Aber hauptsache nen dicken Kopierschutz draufpacken, und durch die Medien hypen bis zum Umfallen.


Auch hier wieder: und jetzt? Warte auf Tests, User-Reviews, Blogs, Foreneinträge etc.pp.

Das diese nicht drei Tage vor Release verfügbar sind, dürfte klar sein ... aber spätestens zwei - vier Tage nach offiziellem Release hast du MASSIG Quellen.



> Spieletests in den Print Mags vertraue ich schon lang nicht mehr, und den bling bling E3 Trailern etc genauso wenig. Beste Aktuelle Beispiel ist halt "Starwars: The Old Republic", was hypen die das Spiel momentan.


Siehe oben. Aber zum Thema "Hype". Wie alt bist du bitte? *g*
Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber wär über 16 lässt sich noch "hypen"? Das klingt wieder so, als ob dein einziger Sinn des Lebens nur noch aus einem Spiel bestünde ( drastisch ausgedrückt ). Natürlich hab ich mich auf AP auch gefreut, Testberichte gelesen -> wurde ernüchtert. 

Der Hype funktioniert nur dann, wenn andere drauf anspringen. Gesunder Abstand und alles wird gut.



> Und wenns dann aufm Markt ist, hat nach 4 Wochen keiner mehr Bock drauf weil wieder irgendwelche wichtigen Sachen fehlen, Content, PvE, PvP was weiss ich.


Das kannst du jetzt schon beurteilen? Nicht schlecht.



> Und wenn die Kunden dann am Ende schlauer sind, und die Finger von der Software lassen, hat man ja immer noch den Arschloch Joker  Raubkopierer" im Schrank, da wirds dann dran gelegen haben, das der Umsatz nicht stimmt.


Du kannst dir doch selber ein Urteil bilden ob solche Aussagen stimmen. Die letzten Gurken, die miese Wertungen bekommen haben, versauern zu Recht in den Regalen. Wenn aber Spiele mit Traumwertungen, egal welche Quelle, im Regal verstauben und die VKZ weit weit weit hinter 'Erwartungen' oder gar anderen Plattformen zurück liegen, dann sollte und darf man sich schon Gedanken machen. Sei es nun als mündiger Spieler oder eben Publisher.



> Mein Apell an die Spieleschmieden & Publisher :
> *PRODUZIERT ENDLICH WIEDER ANSTÄNDIGE SOFTWARE, DANN KLAPPTS AUCH MIT DEM UMSATZ.
> UND GUTE SOFTWARE BRAUCHT KEINE MILLIARDEN TEURE WERBUNG, SIE ÜBERZEUGT DURCH QUALITÄT.*


   
Meine Meinung zu diesem Thema:
Nicht einfach sofort in den Laden rennen und Spiele kaufen. Tests abwarten, User Reviews abwarten ... oder einfach so abwarten. Kann man schöne Schnäppchen machen. Ca. die Hälfte meiner Konsolenspiele sind "reduzierte" Ware, sprich für ~18 Pfund gekauft ... dauert keine zwei, drei Monate bis Spiele massiv im Preis fallen.

Abwarten und Tee trinken ... kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2010)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Das ist eine unfaire Unterstellung und ist auch nicht das Thema.


Das ist keine Unterstellung sondern meine Interpretation deiner Worte. Ich bin nicht unfehlbar und meine Interpretationen können falsch sein ... d.h. anstatt hier auf *mimimimimi ... unfair!* zu machen, könntest du auch auf meine Worte eingehen und probieren, mir den Sinn deiner Zeilen zu erklären.

So funktioniert ein Forum. 




Rabowke schrieb:


> Aber natürlich hat reales Geld, was man zurück behält auch was mit Luxusgütern zu tun. Wenn Du versuchst meine Zeilen zu manipulieren und meinen Gedankengängen nicht folgen WILLST, dann sage das doch einfach, dann brauche ich nicht meine Zeit zu verschwenden.


Nun dreh mal einen Gang zurück. Mal auf den Gedanken gekommen das du meine Gedankengänge nicht verstanden hast? 

Ich meinte damit, dass die "Finderquote" von Geld zurück gegangen ist, kann ganz reale Probleme haben. Jobverlust, gestiegende Kosten etc. und da wägen Leute eben ab, ob sie diesen Monat den Cent nochmal umdrehen *oder* 'eben nur' die gefundene Geldbörse behalten.

Mit anderen Worten: sowas kann ich nachvollziehen. Bevor sich jemand aufregt: nachvollziehen ist nicht gutheißen. Nur Raubkopien kann ich weder nachvollziehen noch gutheißen ... da gibt es für mich keine Gründe.



> Du müsstest da vielleicht differenzieren, auf welche Du Dich beziehst.


Wenn ich dich meinen würde, würde ich dich ansprechen. Ich rede hier natürlich u.a. von dem typischen "Schulhof"-Argument der Pro Fraktion. Da wird der 'gemeine' Schüler erwähnt, der ja eh kein Geld hat, sich jeden Monat ein neues Spiel zu kaufen.



> Ich selber habe nach wilden AMIGA-Zeiten mit durchaus etlicher schwarz kopierter und kurz angespielter Software mangels Geld und dann mühsam ersparten und gekauften Originalen etlicher Lieblingsspiele einen Lebensabschnitt erreicht, wo ich gar nicht mehr genügend Zeit habe, viel zu spielen.


Dito ... darum geb ich ohne zu zucken auch mal 65 EUR ( Forza 3 ) aus. Interessiert mich nicht. Nur wenn ich an meine Jugendzeit zurück denke, dann weiß ich, wie wir damals in Berlin bei Media Point Spiele gekauft haben. Ich konnte mir dank eines großzügigen Taschengeldes Spiele meiner Wahl ohne Probleme leisten, ich kenne aber auch Kumpels, die nebenbei Arbeiten gehen mussten.



> Rabowke schrieb:
> 
> 
> > In Zeiten wo Magazine wie PC Welt Werbung machen mit "Die besten und illegalsten 100 Dirty Tricks im WWW!", ist jeder nur einen Klick vom Runterladen entfernt.
> ...


Denk mal ein wenig weiter. Warum werben diese Magazine damit? Weil sie kaum noch Leser haben. Warum wirbt z.B. eine c't oder eine iX nicht mit so einen Schmarrn? Weil sie es nicht nötig haben.

PC Welt hatte damals auch andere Themen, oder die Chip z.B. ... heute sind beide Magazine prall gefüllt mir so einen Schmarrn und scheinbar haben sie damit Kundschaft. Ergo gibt es genug Leute, die sich darüber informieren wollen, wie sie möglichst schnell & kostengünstig, sprich kostenlos, an die neuesten Spiele kommen.

Das hat nichts mit ignorieren oder verkomplizieren zutun. 



> Da MUSS sich also etwas verschoben haben.


   
Es hat sich was verschoben ... nämlich der Weg der Beschaffung. Wo du früher noch auf dem Schulhof 'gedealt' hast, oder jemand kanntest der Zugriff zu ... *Finger an den Mund leg wie Dr. Evil* Mailbox-Systemen ... war die Beschaffung einfach schwieriger. 

Ich erinnere gerne mal an die Telefonkosten früher. 

Du scheinst ja nun auch ein wenig älter zu sein, die Zeit vor dem Internet war eine verdammt teure, wenn man 'online' sein wollte.

Und heute? 30 EUR 16mbit DSL Flat. Wenn du mit maximaler Geschwindigkeit lädst, biste bei jedem Spiel (!) in unter 2h dabei. DAS hat sich verschoben. In Zeiten von torrents ( ein Klick ), zwei Klicks ( One-Klick Hoster ( jaja, zwei Klicks! *g* ) ) etc.pp. ist es keine Frage mehr von Intelligenz oder 'Connections', sondern nur noch eine Frage der Bandbreite.


----------



## Eberhard (6. Juli 2010)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gut, dann geh ich eben noch mal darauf ein:
> 
> liefer mir doch mal bitte einen beleg dafür, dass sich "irgendwas verschoben" hat.
> irgendwie musst du ja darauf kommen, wenn dir meine erklärung zu billig ist.



Worauf gehst Du denn ein?
Du stellst lediglich die Forderung auf, dass ich etwas belegen soll, was Du partout nicht sehen willst, wofür ich aber schon ein Beispiel gebracht habe.

Ich habe bisher nicht den Begriff "zu billig" benutzt, obwohl Du das ja unterstellst, aber hier sage ich *jetzt* wirklich, dass mir das zu billig ist.

Wenn Du "belegen" kannst, dass sich nichts verschoben hat, dann werde ich mir überlegen, zu belegen, dass sich doch etwas verschoben hat. Aber in diesem Zusammenahng ist die Belegerei Unsinn und das weisst Du auch.
Du MUSST ja nicht mit mir diskutieren. Sag einfach, dass Dir das zu theoretisch ist und zu weit führt und die Sache ist in Ordnung. Vorführen lasse ich mich von Dir nicht. 


Lass einfach jemand anderen auf die Frage eingehen.


----------



## Eberhard (6. Juli 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist keine Unterstellung sondern meine Interpretation deiner Worte. Ich bin nicht unfehlbar und meine Interpretationen können falsch sein ... d.h. anstatt hier auf *mimimimimi ... unfair!* zu machen, könntest du auch auf meine Worte eingehen und probieren, mir den Sinn deiner Zeilen zu erklären.
> 
> Das mit dem "mimimi" ist auch schon wieder unfair und Du solltest es Dir verkneifen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deewee (6. Juli 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Download mit Bandbreiten von 10mbit und mehr = maximal drei Stunden für ein Spiel. Wie lange wartest du auf deine importierten Spiele? Ich musste auf RDR ca. zwei Wochen warten.
> 
> *3-4 Tage Airmail, maximal.*
> *Amazon.co.uk hat mittlerweile sogar Lager in BRD und verschickt direkt von dort an die deutsche Kundschaft.*
> ...


----------



## eagleone (6. Juli 2010)

Ich finde die liebe Spieleindustrie sollte lieber mehr gute Spiele machen und diese etwas günstiger anbieten anstatt Millionen in nutzlose Kopierschutzmaßnahmen zu stecken. Oder solche wie im Fall UBI die die Kundschaft vergrault und Spieler die in Regionen wohnen wo DSL nicht verfügbar ist komplett vom spielen ausschliesst!!!!!


----------



## Rabowke (6. Juli 2010)

WAAAAH! Könnt ihr alle nicht quoten? 



Deewee schrieb:


> *3-4 Tage Airmail, maximal.
> Amazon.co.uk hat mittlerweile sogar Lager in BRD und verschickt direkt von dort an die deutsche Kundschaft.
> Spiele aus Amerika hingegen können schon 2 Wochen dauern, da hast du Recht.*


*
*Nein, eben nicht 3-4 Tage. Wie bereits erwähnt, ich kauf primär bei zavvi.com. Versandkosten nur 1 Pfund, dafür dauert es eben mal bis zu 14 Tage.

Der Hinweis mit Amazon.co.uk ist 'lustig', werden doch nicht wenige Teile von Amazon.co.uk über das Lager Bad Hersfeld ( IMO ) geliefert.

Bei Amazon.co.uk hast du aber bis zu 6 Pfund Versandkosten, da ich eh keine Zeit habe immer alles sofort zu spielen, darum interessiert mich die Versanddauer nur sekundär.

Aber das ändert nichts an meiner Aussage: 3-4 Tage sind immer noch zig Stunden länger als wenn ich es aus dem Internet ziehen würde. Das ist leider die Realität. Natürlich ist auch hier die Industrie gefordert, lobenswert nenn ich hier einfach mal gog.com ... wer es nicht kennt: anschauen! Dort werden Klassiker an aktuelle Betriebssysteme angepasst und ohne DRM verkauft.*

*


> *Weil, wie ich schon weiter oben geschrieben hab, die gecrackten Sachen besser laufen, als die Orginale. Ich könnte mir schon vorstellen, das sich da viele Leute denken "hey, das Spiel läuft gecrackt eh besser, warum also überhaupt kaufen?".*


*
*Also das viele Spiele besser laufen halte ich für ein Gerücht. Ich hab auch einige Titel mit DRM Technik ( und natürlich vorher die Safedisc, SecuROM, StarForce & Tagés KS-Mechanismen ) und hatte nie ein Problem, auch im Bekanntenkreis nicht. 

Natürlich soll das jetzt keine Statistik darstellen, aber das ein KS so viele Probleme verursachen soll, wie in Foren suggeriert wird, ist Schwachsinn. Selbst wenn: Spiel legal erwerben und Crack drüber bügeln.

Wenn es vorher wirklich nicht lief und nur mit Crack läuft, bin ich der letzte der mit einem Finger auf solche Leute zeigt. Weil, und da bleiben wir mal bitte realistisch: der Preis eines Spiel ist nicht nur die Kompatiblität des KS, sondern schlicht und ergreifend das Spiel selber.

Die Grafik, die Dialoge etc.pp. ... das alles kannst du konsumieren, d.h. du bekommst einen Gegenwert für dein Geld.*

*


> *Ich kauf pro Monat 1-3 Spiele (PC/PS3), und auch wirklich nur Spiele von denen ich überzeugt bin, das sie gut sind.
> Bei Spielen wo ich unsicher bin, warte ich bis sie im Low-Budget bereich angeboten werden.
> Ende des Monats kommt Starcraft2 (Collectors Edition) aus England... warum CE?
> Weil ich 100% davon ausgehen kann, das das Spiel der absolute Hammer wird.*


*
*Siehst du, das sehe ich wiederum anders. Es hat sich seit SC1 sehr viel verändert was das RTS Genre angeht. Wenn SC2 immer noch den "Komfort" von SC1 bietet, dann kauf ich es definitiv nicht als Vollpreis.*

*


> *Zum Thema Hypen, kriegst du nicht mit wieviel über Spiele in den Medien und Printmags & TV berichtet wird?*


*
*Ganz ehrlich? Nein.
Ich les die PCG ( noch hab ich Abo ), ich les Areagames.de, ich schau Gametrailers.com. Dazu noch AVGN, Zero Punctuation Review und das wars.

Ich werd absolut wg. garnichts gehyped. Vllt. lässt mich das auch alles kalt ... weil es mich eben nicht primär interessiert. Das ist der Punkt den ich meinte, die Dinge auf sich zu kommen lassen und nicht wie bekloppt jeden Newsschnipsel konsumieren.
*

*


> *Nimm beispielsweise mal "Aion", Monatelang hoch angepriesen, auf allen Messen der Hit No# 1. Dann wird grosskotzig ne closed und später ne Open Beta gemacht, natürlich nur bis Level 20 versteht sich.
> Und später bei Release stellt sich dann raus, das nach Level 20 praktisch nichts mehr vorhanden ist Content technisch.
> Content Patches werden auch nicht nachgereicht, jetzt 1 Jahr später kommt endlich was.
> Ja gratulation. Aber hauptsache jeder Hinz & Kunz rennt in den Laden und kauft, dank des Medien Zirkus.*


Siehe Oben.

Dafür sind mir Spiele einfach nicht wichtig genug, dass sie mich so anfixen oder ich bestimmte Entwicklungen nicht nachvollziehen kann etc.

Vllt. unterscheiden wir uns da einfach nur.


----------



## ferrari2k (6. Juli 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nichstdestotrotz sollte man nicht aus den Augen verlieren, dass es Leute gibt, die Spiele kaufen WOLLEN (wie ich z.B.), aufgrund der Beschaffenheit der Spiele (Qualität, Umfang, DRM, Preis/Leistung) aber davon absehen.
> ...


Hi, 
also ja, für mich ist das so einfach, wobei ich zugeben muss, dass es manchmal schon schwerfällt.
Aber seit einigen Jahren halte ich mein System was Kopien angeht sauber.
Das Problem ist halt, Raubkopierer sind so eine wunderbar einfache Lösung, fallende Verkaufszahlen zu rechtfertigen. Auf die Idee, dass viele Leute das Spiel haben wollen, aber nicht bereit sind, den Preis, bzw. die Bedingungen (DRM) dafür einzugehen, wird es gezogen.
Das kann man nun ablehnen oder nicht, Fakt ist aber, es wird getan, und ein guter Publisher sollte sich damit auseinandersetzen und sich fragen "warum machen das so viele Leute", anstatt immer nur härtere DRM Maßnahmen einzuführen, die viele Leute dann wieder mehr in die Tauschbörsen treiben.
Meiner Meinung nach besteht ein Großteil der Problematik in fehlender Reflexion der Publisher, ob ihr Produkt gut ankommt und wenn nein, warum nicht.


----------



## anjuna80 (6. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Das Problem ist halt, Raubkopierer sind so eine wunderbar einfache Lösung, fallende Verkaufszahlen zu rechtfertigen.


Genauso wie es einfach ist, immer die Schuld bei den Publishern zu suchen und nicht bei der Gamer-Community selber.


----------



## ferrari2k (6. Juli 2010)

anjuna80 schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Das Problem ist halt, Raubkopierer sind so eine wunderbar einfache Lösung, fallende Verkaufszahlen zu rechtfertigen.
> ...


Nunja, ich nehme mich gerne als Beispiel, ich WILL ja kaufen, aber mir kommen die DRM verseuchten Spiele nicht auf meinen PC.
Und da bin ich nicht der einzige.
Ich leugne nicht, dass es Leute gibt, die alles kopieren, was nicht bei 3 aufm Baum ist. Aber solange es Leute wie mich gibt, die Spiele kaufen WOLLEN, das aber aus Gründen, die nur die Publisher zu verantworten haben, nicht tun, solange kann ich den schwarzen Peter ohne schlechtes Gewissen den Publishern zuschieben.
Denn, da hast du Recht, ich mache es mir leicht, zu sagen: Hier habe ich 45€, ich will Mafia 2, aber nur, wenn es ohne DRM kommt. Es ist jetzt Sache des Publishers, darauf einzugehen, oder halt nicht.
Genauso wie es meine Entscheidung ist, wenn Mafia 2 ohne DRM aber für 50€ im Laden steht, das Wimmern des Portemonnaies gekonnt auszublenden und trotzdem zu kaufen, oder halt nicht


----------



## Deewee (7. Juli 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Nein, eben nicht 3-4 Tage. Wie bereits erwähnt, ich kauf primär bei zavvi.com. Versandkosten nur 1 Pfund, dafür dauert es eben mal bis zu 14 Tage.
> 
> Der Hinweis mit Amazon.co.uk ist 'lustig', werden doch nicht wenige Teile von Amazon.co.uk über das Lager Bad Hersfeld ( IMO ) geliefert.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2010)

Deewee schrieb:


> *Naja, dafür kosten die Spiele nur die Hälfte, sprich man spart trotz Shipping ziemlich viel.*
> *Amazon war auch nur ein Beispiel, es gibt noch 1000 andere Shops.*


Wie kommst du auf Hälfte? 
360 Spiele kosten, wenn überhaupt, 1/3 weniger als in Deutschland. Die Preise von Zavvi.com liegen meist unter denen von Amazon.co.uk.

"Dank" Griechenland ist der Euro im Vergleich zum Pfund bzw. Dollar leider nicht mehr so viel wert. 



> Wenn es darum geht, Spiele schnell zu haben, gibts immer noch die Möglichkeit des Digitalen Download.


... die aber nicht überall und bei jedem Titel gegeben ist. Sag jetzt bitte nicht Steam, wer bei Steam Spiele bei Release kauft, zahlt in den meisten Fällen drauf. Natürlich hat Steam ein paar tolle Angebote, z.B. die Weekend-Deals etc., aber brandaktuelle Spiele sind im Media Markt / Saturn günstiger.

Nun erklär mir mal, warum jemand der torrent Suchmaschinen bedienen kann mehr Geld ausgeben soll, um sich Spiele auf digitalem Wege zu kaufen, wenn er sie doch für lau saugen kann?

Ich sag nochmal, vllt. hast du es weiter oben überlesen: hier ist eindeutig die Industrie gefragt ein Modell zu entwickeln, wie man Käufern den digitalen Download schmackhaft machen kann. 

Es geht zum einen nur über den Preis ( warum für 0 & 1 soviel zahlen wie für eine Retailpackung mit Hülle, ggf. Handbuch und und und ) und zum anderen nur über ein humanes DRM System, ideal wäre natürlich garkein DRM.

Darum mein Beispiel mit gog.com ... schau es dir mal an, falls du es nicht kennen solltest.



> Dann hast du noch nicht sehr viele Spiele gekauft
> F.E.A.R. bsw ist ohne cracked EXE garnicht Spielbar. Siedler 7 ist ohne cracked EXE nicht Offline spielbar. Es ist leider die traurige Wahrheit, ob du das jetzt glauben magst, oder nicht. Ich versteh eh nicht den Sinn, warum man für ein Offline Game permanent Online sein muss.
> Oder warum man permanent eine CD im Laufwerk haben muss, damit ein Spiel überhaupt startet.


Es steht doch da: ich hab *einige* Spiele mit DRM gekauft. Die, die ich gekauft habe, liefen ohne Probleme. Kaufen tue ich aber primär für meine 360 ... so ganz ohne DRM. 



> SC2 wird der absolute Hammer... ist halt Blizzard, die releasen keine Scheisse




Soviel zum Thema 'hypen lassen'.



> Hypen ist ja nichts anderes als Werbung, sprich Marketing.
> Sprich, man bläut den Kunden ein wie toll ein Produkt doch ist.
> Das kriegst du unterbewusst vielleicht garnicht mit, aber das kann das Kaufverhalten schon beeinflussen.


Mag ja alles sein ... trotzdem muss man dafür empfänglich sein. Mich lässt es eben kalt, ganz einfach.

Nur weil du auf Hypes anspringst, muss es ja noch lange nicht allgemeingültig sein. 



> Ja, mir schon... ich zock Videogames seit den 80ern rum. Damals noch auf dem guten alten Atari 800XL


Schön für dich, ich bin seit 1989 dabei ... trotzdem ( oder gerade deswegen ) hab ich mich weiterentwickelt. Zocken in unserem "Alter"? Klar, warum nicht. 

Nur es ist mir eben nicht ( mehr ) wichtig.


----------



## Deewee (7. Juli 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> SC2 wird der absolute Hammer... ist halt Blizzard, die releasen keine Scheisse
> 
> 
> Soviel zum Thema 'hypen lassen'.


Blizzard vertraue ich blind, da brauch ich kein Marketing oder Hype 
Die releasen halt nur geile Spiele, iss halt so^^


----------



## Eberhard (7. Juli 2010)

Natürlich kenne ich gog.com!
Habe da auch schon gekauft.


----------



## PaulaJDoyle (7. Juli 2010)

Die computerspiele Industrie ist äusserst lernresistent - immerhin verschwenden sie mio. von € für die entwicklung immer abstrusester "schutzmechanismen" nur damit diese in der scene bereits vor dem eigentlichen gamerelease gehackt und veröffentlicht sind.
Wann wird endlich mal vernunft in die köpfe der productmanager einkehren und sie ihre games einfach für rd. 50% des z.zt. veranschlagten vk anbieten? damit wärees völlig sinnlos sich irgendeine raubkopie zu besorgen und alle wären zufrieden: die käufer, weil sie sich nun nicht mehr mit den blöden "schutzmechanismen" herumärgern müssen und die industrie, weil sie zwar nun einen geringeren deckungsbeitrag pro spiel generieren, dies aber durch die erhöhte abnahmemenge größtenteils kompensieren.

...aber nicht nur geiz frisst hirn; gier ebenso!


----------



## TheChicky (7. Juli 2010)

PaulaJDoyle schrieb:


> Wann wird endlich mal vernunft in die köpfe der productmanager einkehren und sie ihre games einfach für rd. 50% des z.zt. veranschlagten vk anbieten?



Wenn du allen Ernstes glaubst, dass die bisherigen Raubkopierer tatsächlich 20€ ausgeben, für etwas, dass sie kostenlos und babyleicht aus dem Internet saugen können und das dank fehlendem Kopierschutz nicht mal gecrackt werden muss, dann bist du echt ein Träumer...


----------



## ferrari2k (7. Juli 2010)

TheChicky schrieb:


> PaulaJDoyle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wann wird endlich mal vernunft in die köpfe der productmanager einkehren und sie ihre games einfach für rd. 50% des z.zt. veranschlagten vk anbieten?
> ...


Gibt halt auch Leute, die aufgrund von DRM Spiele nicht kaufen. Und ein günstiger Preis ist nie verkehrt.
Probieren könnte man es ja mal...


----------



## chris110488 (7. Juli 2010)

Von den Saugern die ich kenne, wissen die Meisten nicht mal was DRM ist. Im Übrigen werden Spiele doch schon nach wenigen Monaten für sehr wenig Geld verkauft. Würde man die Spiele schon bei Release so billig machen, hätte man keinen Abschöpfungseffekt mehr. Man hätte wohl kaum mehr Kunden. Nur diejenigen, die sonst auf den Budgetpreis warten würden, würden ihren Kauf vorziehen. Man würde aber die Kunden nicht mehr schröpfen, die bereit sind, 50 euro und mehr zu bezahlen. Im Endefekt hätte man also wohl sogar weniger Umsatz und dementsprechend Gewinn (die Herstellkosten für die Datenträger sind ohnehin eher zu vernachlässigen, zumindest in diesen Preisregionen). Die Leute die bereit sind bei Release 20 Euro zu bezahlen, werden wohl für 20 Euro auch die Budgetversion kaufen.

Es gibt viele Leute bei den Publishern, die sich über solche Sachen viele Gedanken machen.


----------



## TheChicky (7. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Gibt halt auch Leute, die aufgrund von DRM Spiele nicht kaufen. Und ein günstiger Preis ist nie verkehrt.
> Probieren könnte man es ja mal...



Ja für ehrliche Käufer ist ein günstiger Preis nicht verkehrt. Aber diejenigen, die sich beim Kauf ihres heißgeliebten Spieles über DRM Gedanken machen, bzw überhaupt wissen was das ist, dürftest du an einer Hand abzählen können

Und den Raubkopierern ist das eh wurscht. Gesaugt wird, was geht. Und ohne Kopierschutz haben sie das Spiel wahrscheinlich schon eine Woche bevor es überhaupt in den Handel kommt, durchgespielt und zeigen dir die lange Nase, weil du Geld dafür ausgibst und es auch noch später spielen musst...


----------



## Eberhard (8. Juli 2010)

Ja, der frühere Release der Schwarzkopie ist eine echte Versuchung für "nicht-abwarten-können"-Kids der "wir wollen alles sofort"-Generation. Damit kann kein Kaufgewissen mithalten.

Allerdings ist das ein Mitarbeiter-Vertrauensproblem, denn irgendwie müssen die Spiele ja vor Release aus einer undichten Stelle heraus den Weg ins Netz finden.


Ansonsten ist der günstige Preis - anders als von vielen immer wieder behauptet  - bei sehr vielen trotzdem kein Kaufgrund, denn die Budgetspiele werden trotzdem noch kopiert, dann nach dem Motto "ist ja eh schon alt".


----------



## Eberhard (8. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Und ein günstiger Preis ist nie verkehrt.
> Probieren könnte man es ja mal...



Wurde doch schon probiert.
"Whispered World" wurde recht günstig angeboten. Und? Wurde trotzdem kopiert.
"Tales of Monkey Island" mit 25 EUR ebenfalls günstig? Und?

Also an das "wenn's billiger wäre, würde ich es auch kaufen" glaube ich auch nicht mehr.
Ich habe mal jemandem, der das gesagt hat, meine neue Version, zu dem Zeitpunkt zwei Tage nach Release für'n Zwanziger angeboten (Fehlkauf, Spiel war nichts für mich). Er hat nicht eingeschlagen.







Es gibt im Netz genügend guten Stoff von alternativen, kleinen Anbietern, die ihre Sachen günstig anbieten, weil sie sie eben nur über's Netz und in Eigenregie vertreiben. Aber auch da gibt es Kopierer, und diejenigen, die so etwas kaufen, kaufen auch sonst., sind also eher eine Minderheit.


----------



## Rabowke (8. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> [...] und ein günstiger Preis ist nie verkehrt.
> Probieren könnte man es ja mal...


   
Ich betrachte sowas immer gerne wirtschaftlich. Man brauch doch nur mal "eben" hochrechnen das eine Preisreduzierung um 50% aber nur ~20% mehr Verkäufe eben nicht so ideal sind.

Darum kann ich auch immer nur den Kopf schütteln, wenn ich Leute in Foren posten sehe: 

"Preise um 50% reduzieren ... dann wird schon gekauft!"

Scheinbar denken diese Leute auch, dass Spiele produzieren nichts kostet und fertige Spiele auf Bäumen wachsen.

Kein Publisher auf der ganzen Welt hat soviel Geld um so eine Strategie erfolgreich (!) durchzuziehen. Denn mit einer einmaligen Reduzierung ist es ja nicht getan, sondern man muss den Markt aber auch die Kunden ( die früher aus welchen Gründen auch immer kopiert haben / nicht gekauft haben ) an diese neuen Preise gewöhnen.


----------



## Eberhard (8. Juli 2010)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich betrachte sowas immer gerne wirtschaftlich. Man brauch doch nur mal "eben" hochrechnen das eine Preisreduzierung um 50% aber nur ~20% mehr Verkäufe eben nicht so ideal sind.
> 
> Denn mit einer einmaligen Reduzierung ist es ja nicht getan, sondern man muss den Markt aber auch die Kunden an diese neuen Preise gewöhnen.


   


Da bin ich auf Deiner Seite.
Dazu kommt noch, dass wenn sich die Kunden an diese neuen Preise _wirklich_ gewöhnt haben, sie es wieder zu teuer finden und der 50%-Spruch erneut kommt.

Also, mein MonkeyIsland hat 1991  79,90 DM gekostet. Unter Einbeziehung der Inflation müsste es also heute ca. 95 DM kosten, was 48,57 EUR entspricht. Tatsächlich kosten Adventures heute aber nur 44,95 EUR, oder gar 39,95 EUR.
Railroad Tycoon hat damals 119,90 DM gekostet, also 61,30 EUR. Zwar mit sehr dickem Handbuch, aber an (mit Preissteigerung) 65 EUR ohne Handbuch-Wälzer (mit 15 EUR veranschlagt) kommt heute kein Spiel heran.

Tatsächlich sind also PC-Spiele billiger geworden und man hat sich dran gewöhnt und findet sie immer noch zu teuer. Genau das würde auch passieren, wenn sie noch billiger würden.


----------



## Bonkic (8. Juli 2010)

Eberhard schrieb:


> Worauf gehst Du denn ein?
> Du stellst lediglich die Forderung auf, dass ich etwas belegen soll, was Du partout nicht sehen willst, wofür ich aber schon ein Beispiel gebracht habe.
> 
> Ich habe bisher nicht den Begriff "zu billig" benutzt, obwohl Du das ja unterstellst, aber hier sage ich *jetzt* wirklich, dass mir das zu billig ist.
> ...



ehrlich gesagt, verstehe ich nicht, weshalb du jetzt so ungehalten reagierst.
du behauptest etwas -wohl nicht nur für mich- ziemlich abwegiges. dann wäre es wohl an dir zumindest mal darzulegen, was du überhaupt damit meinst.


----------



## Pope (10. Juli 2010)

Die Diskussion hier im Forum läßt sich wie folgt zusammenfassen:
Die Industrie versucht unter dem Deckmantel des Kampfes gegen Raubkopien ihre nachvollziehbaren betriebswirtschaftichen Ziele und neue Distributionswege zu etablieren. Andererseits gibt es einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Community, denen die hiermit verbundenen Gängelungen zu weit gehen. Ein Teil kauft gar nicht mehr und ein anderer Teil befreidigt seinen Bedarf über Raubkopien oder die Benutzung von ebenfalls nicht erlaubten Cracks.
Da die durch unwissende und unkritische Käufer erzielten Verkaufszahlen der Industrie allerdings Recht geben, wird sich in nächster Zeit wohl nichts an der aktuellen Entwicklung ändern.
Schade, da ich in der Vergangenheit jährlich mehrere hundert Euro für Spiele in Läden ausgegeben habe. Wegen DRM habe ich mein letztes Spiel allerdings Anfang 2009 bei Ebay erstanden. Seitdem bin ich als Käufer für die Hersteller verloren und es scheint niemanden von denen zu interessieren.


----------



## TheChicky (10. Juli 2010)

Pope schrieb:


> Schade, da ich in der Vergangenheit jährlich mehrere hundert Euro für Spiele in Läden ausgegeben habe. Wegen DRM habe ich mein letztes Spiel allerdings Anfang 2009 bei Ebay erstanden. Seitdem bin ich als Käufer für die Hersteller verloren und es scheint niemanden von denen zu interessieren.



Intressant. Abgesehn davon, dass das eine recht einseitige Zusammenfassung von dir war....woher beziehst du denn jetzt deine Spiele, wenn du sie nicht mehr kaufst..?


----------



## ferrari2k (10. Juli 2010)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Pope schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Schade, da ich in der Vergangenheit jährlich mehrere hundert Euro für Spiele in Läden ausgegeben habe. Wegen DRM habe ich mein letztes Spiel allerdings Anfang 2009 bei Ebay erstanden. Seitdem bin ich als Käufer für die Hersteller verloren und es scheint niemanden von denen zu interessieren.
> ...


Wahrscheinlich macht ers genauso wie ich: Verzicht.
Oder ausweichen auf was anderes. Was ich z.B. in den letzten Jahren in den Flugsimulator investiert habe, das hätten EA, UbiSoft und co. auch gerne gehabt


----------



## TheChicky (10. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich macht ers genauso wie ich: Verzicht.
> Oder ausweichen auf was anderes.


Geh, das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Die heutige Mentalität der Jugend ist "ich will alles und zwar sofort". Keiner verzichtet auf irgendwas freiwillig...


----------



## ferrari2k (10. Juli 2010)

TheChicky schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wahrscheinlich macht ers genauso wie ich: Verzicht.
> ...


Naja, das war meine Mentalität auch, und wäre ich, na sagen wir mal, 10 Jahre jünger, ich würde wahrscheinlich auch wieder $torrent anwerfen. Aber ich bin reifer geworden, die Systemsimulation einer Concorde, Boeing 747 oder MD11 ist auch anspruchsvoll für mehrere Monate, da brauche ich keine Spiele, die mich mit DRM nerven.


----------



## Eberhard (11. Juli 2010)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Geh, das glaubst du doch selbst nicht. Die heutige Mentalität der Jugend ist "ich will alles und zwar sofort". Keiner verzichtet auf irgendwas freiwillig...


   
Hier diskutieren ja momentan auch nur Leute, die der Jugend längst entwachsen ist.
Von den letzten Postern ist doch keiner mehr unter 25.


----------



## Pope (13. Juli 2010)

Als Anwender eines der ersten Commodore C64 sollte man mich nun wirklich nicht mehr zu der Jugend zählen. Das schmeichelt mir zwar sehr, entspricht aber nicht den Tatsachen. Und ich befriedige meinen Bedarf an Spielen, indem ich die ollen Kamellen immer wieder durchspiele. Ansonsten verzichte ich aufs Spielen und gebe mein Geld zwischenzeitlich für andere Dinge aus.
Ich hatte schon oft ein Spiel in der Hand um es zu kaufen. Ich tat es dann aber doch nicht, weil ich nicht wusste, ob es mit DRM verseucht ist. Nach Recherchen bzgl. des Kopierschutzes zuhause (die im Übrigen aus meiner Sicht immer schwieriger werden) habe ich anschließend einige male festgestellt, dass ich das Spiel hätte kaufen können, weil es nicht verseucht war. Und bis ich mal irgendwann wieder in einen Laden gehe, habe ich längst vergessen, um welches Spiel es sich gehandelt hat. Ergo... ich habe dann doch keinen Umsatz im Spieleladen gemacht.
Mir ist das zwischenzeitlich auch viel zu lästig geworden, immer vorher nach dem Kopierschutz zu recherchieren, zumal ich ohnehin fast immer eine DRM-Warnung für ein Spiel ermittle. Ich kaufe einfach nix mehr und fertig.
Und dabei wäre es so leicht, für wenig Geld einen abslut anonymen Premium-Account bei einem Oneclick Hoster zu kaufen. Ich habe aber Prinzipien und will auch mein Geld haben, wenn ich etwas leiste. Und wenn ich das Spielen wegen DRM aufgeben muss, habe ich da kein Problem mit, da es noch viele weitere schöne Dinge gibt, mit denen man seine Freizeit gestalten und sein Freizeitbudget ausgeben kann.
Weil aber nicht jeder so konsequent ist wie ich, muss sich jedoch niemand über eine steigende Anzahl von Raubkopien wundern.


----------



## Eberhard (13. Juli 2010)

Hmmm.... ich denke nicht, dass es einen Entschuldigung ist, Waren, die einem nicht in der gewünschten, also DRM-freien, Version angeboten werden, einfach zu kopieren.

Allerdings denke ich, dass wenn ein ehrlicher Käufer eines Spieles mittlerweile standardmässig einen NO-CD-Crack suchen, ziehen und anwenden muss, sofern er nicht Ärger mit einem Kopierschutz riskieren will (ich habe wegen des Targes-Kopierschutzes schon viermal einen Rechner neu aufsetzen müssen), sich irgendwann so sehr an den Vorgang gewöhnt, dass er den Crack nicht mehr als illegal, sondern als normal empfindet und sich ab dem Zeitpunkt beginnt zu fragen, ob der Kauf des Originals zuvor wirklich so sinnvoll ist.

Das ist eine Veränderung in der Wahrnehmung, die aus Publishersicht zu fürchten ist, wie der Teufel das Weihwasser fürchtet.

Natürlich wäre das immer noch keine Entschuldigung, aber eine Erklärung. Und dadie Leute Dank Anonymität keine Entschuldugung brauchen, wäre es ratsam, der Erklärung mehr Gewicht beizumessen.


----------



## Pope (13. Juli 2010)

Das sehe ich ganz genauso. Spiele zu kopieren kann man nicht damit rechtfertigen, dass die Industrie keine entsprechenden DRM-freien Versionen zum Kauf anbietet. Weil das Raubkopieren aber so einfach ist und man sich nicht mit Kopierschutzgängelungen herumärgern muss, macht sich kaum einer richtig Gedanken und wählt dann den bequemen Weg des illegalen Downloads. Ich hatte mir auch schon überlegt DRM-Spiele zu kaufen und sie dann mittels Crack "anzupassen", damit ich mich nicht ärgern muss. Allerdings würde ich der Industrie dann doch mein Geld geben, für ein DRM-Produkt, was ich so eigentlich gar nicht haben will. Die Industrie wird nur über die Umsätze zum Umdenken gezwungen werden. Da es aufgrund der Verkaufszahlen offensichtlich jedoch etliche Leute gibt, denen DRM egal ist, oder die sich ein Original kaufen und dann einen Crack benutzen, gehöre ich zu der Minderheit ehemaliger Käufer, die sich durch konsequenten Konsumboykott auszeichnen. Auf Minderheiten nimmt die Industrie jedoch keine Rücksicht und sie verzichtet lieber auf die hierdurch verlorenen Umsätze zu Gunsten weitaus höherer Umsätze des digitalen Vertriebs.
Unter dem Deckmantel des Kampfes gegen Raubkopierer wird u.a. der Gebrauchtspielemarkt aktiv behindert, damit noch mehr verdient werden kann.
Durch meinen Boykott kann ich leider überhaupt nichts bewirken. Ganz im Gegenteil schade ich mir sogar selbst, da ich auf eines meiner ältesten und liebsten Hobbies verzichte. Insofern stelle ich mir häufig die Frage, warum ich nicht ebenso zur Raubkopie greife.
Ich könnte es mir viel leichter machen und müsste mich dann nicht mehr über DRM ärgern und dies in jedem Forum dieser Welt kundtun.
Noch bin ich standhaft und mein Unrechtsbewusstsein ist intakt. Allerdings ärgern mich diese immer neuen Gängelungen dermaßen, dass ich mir schon überlegt habe, mich auf Lan-Parties anzumelden, nur um Vorträge über Anonymisierungsverfahren zu halten.
Aber wie ich bereits anfangs erwähnt habe, sind Raubkopien keine akzeptable Rechtfertigung.


----------



## Eberhard (13. Juli 2010)

Pope, mach es wie ich und schicke diese Deine Ausführung per eingeschriebenem Papier-Brief (keine Email!) an die entsprechenden Entwickler udn Publisher.

Wie ich aus Gesprächen mit Publishern weiss, ahnen die oft nicht mal, dass solche Leute wir wir existieren, die kaufen würden, wenn ein Produkt DRM-frei ist, jetzt aber nicht kaufen, eben weil DRM drauf ist. Wenn sie nciht von uns wissen, können sie aber auch nicht mit uns kalkulieren.
Das Gleiche übrigens mit Mehrspielerinhalten via LAN(!) bei Wirtschaftssimulationen, Aufbausimulationen und Rollenspielen.


----------



## PaulaJDoyle (16. Juli 2010)

Ich für mmeinen teil kaufe mir Spiele und cracke sie anschlließend, um den DRM Mechanismus umgehen zu können. Das mag im Sinne der EULA des jeweiligen Herstellers zwar eine Rechtsverletzung darstellen, doch ist das in meinen Augen schlichtweg Selbstschutz und Selbsthilfe.

Darüber hinaus bekommen so alle Beteiligten das was sie möchten: ich bekomme ein vom Kopierschutz befreites Spiel und der Hersteller sein Geld.

basta.


----------



## Pope (16. Juli 2010)

Das bedeutet aber, dass man sich selbst in die Illegalität bewegt. Auch wenn ich Dir zustimme, dass ich dies ebenfalls als Selbstschutz werten könnte, möchte ich mich nicht dazu hinreissen lassen.
Im Übrigen halte ich Leserbriefe und ähnliches für relativ unwirksam, da die viellecht gelesen, aber dann in den Müüleimer geworfen werden. Ich kann mir vor dem Hintergrund der aktuellen Verkaufszahlen jedenfalls nicht vorstellen, dass die Industrie die paar Leutchen ernst nimmt, die sich dem Konsum von verseuchten Spielen verweigern. Die Zeit spare ich mir und ich beschäftige mich dann doch lieber mit Anonymisierungsverfahren.


----------



## ferrari2k (17. Juli 2010)

PaulaJDoyle schrieb:


> Ich für mmeinen teil kaufe mir Spiele und cracke sie anschlließend, um den DRM Mechanismus umgehen zu können. Das mag im Sinne der EULA des jeweiligen Herstellers zwar eine Rechtsverletzung darstellen, doch ist das in meinen Augen schlichtweg Selbstschutz und Selbsthilfe.
> 
> Darüber hinaus bekommen so alle Beteiligten das was sie möchten: ich bekomme ein vom Kopierschutz befreites Spiel und der Hersteller sein Geld.
> 
> basta.


   
Mhm, vielen Dank dass sich wegen Leuten wie dir solche Sachen durchsetzen lassen. Was du zu Hause mit dem Spiel machst kann dem Publisher doch extrem Latte sein. Er hat deine Kohle und ist damit glücklich.
Wenn du den Kopierschutz nicht magst, dann kauf das Spiel nicht. Den Publisher für so einen Dreck auch noch zu belohnen, ich werds nie verstehen...


----------



## TheChicky (17. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> PaulaJDoyle schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ich für mmeinen teil kaufe mir Spiele und cracke sie anschlließend, um den DRM Mechanismus umgehen zu können. Das mag im Sinne der EULA des jeweiligen Herstellers zwar eine Rechtsverletzung darstellen, doch ist das in meinen Augen schlichtweg Selbstschutz und Selbsthilfe.
> ...


Du sollst auch nicht den Publisher belohnen, sondern den Hersteller des Spiels, der sich dafür den Arsch aufgerissen hat, dass du ein tolles Spiel bekommst.


----------



## ferrari2k (17. Juli 2010)

TheChicky schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > PaulaJDoyle schrieb:
> ...


   
Das ist ja schön und gut, das würde ich auch gerne tun, aber wenn der Publisher mir das Spiel so verdongelt, dass ich das nicht mehr haben will, dann werde ich dafür kein Geld ausgeben.
Gäbe es die Möglichkeit, eine kopierschutzfreie Version direkt von den Entwicklern zu kaufen, ich würde sofort meine Kreditkarte zücken. Aber da in letzter Zeit von den Publishern alles daran gesetzt wird, mir das Spielen unmöglich zu machen, wird das wohl nicht so weit kommen.


----------



## TheChicky (17. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Gäbe es die Möglichkeit, eine kopierschutzfreie Version direkt von den Entwicklern zu kaufen, ich würde sofort meine Kreditkarte zücken. Aber da in letzter Zeit von den Publishern alles daran gesetzt wird, mir das Spielen unmöglich zu machen, wird das wohl nicht so weit kommen.



Du weißt selbst gut genug, dass eine Kopierschutzfreie Version eine Einladung für alle Raubkopierer wäre und niemand die Kreditkarte zücken würde für etwas, dass er auch problemlos kostenlos haben kann, bei voller Funktion und ohne Einschränkung. Entweder er saugt es sich selbst oder er bekommts von Freunden aufm Schulhof. Die Programmierer wären schneller pleite, als du DRM sagen kannst.

Sei bitte nicht naiv.


----------



## ferrari2k (17. Juli 2010)

TheChicky schrieb:


> ferrari2k schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Gäbe es die Möglichkeit, eine kopierschutzfreie Version direkt von den Entwicklern zu kaufen, ich würde sofort meine Kreditkarte zücken. Aber da in letzter Zeit von den Publishern alles daran gesetzt wird, mir das Spielen unmöglich zu machen, wird das wohl nicht so weit kommen.
> ...


Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass das realistisch ist. Aber für mich ist es nunmal so, dass ich eine DRM verdongelte Version eines Spieles nicht kaufen werde. Und ja, ich kaufe auch Spiele, welche keinen DRM Kopierschutz haben, allerdings sind das eher Addons im Flugsimulator Bereich. Da reicht ein einfacher CD Check aus, und die Preise sind auch OK.


----------



## TheChicky (17. Juli 2010)

ferrari2k schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass das realistisch ist. Aber für mich ist es nunmal so, dass ich eine DRM verdongelte Version eines Spieles nicht kaufen werde. Und ja, ich kaufe auch Spiele, welche keinen DRM Kopierschutz haben, allerdings sind das eher Addons im Flugsimulator Bereich. Da reicht ein einfacher CD Check aus, und die Preise sind auch OK.



Das glaub ich dir ja gern. Doch löst das nicht das Problem. Denn das ist nur für kleine Nischenprodukte realistisch, für die sich sonst niemand intressiert. Die 100Mio Produktionskosten eines SC2 wirst du ohne DRM nicht reinholen können.


----------



## Pope (17. Juli 2010)

DRM ist aus meiner Sicht ja nicht der ernsthafte Versuch die Zahl der Raubkopien einzuschränken. Vielmehr sind es Verfahren zur betriebswirtschaftlichen Optimierung. Warum gibt es wohl kaum noch gebrauchte Spiele in den Läden oder bei Ebay ? Der Gebrauchtspielemarkt wird durch DRM aktiv behindert. Auch die digitale Distribution eröffnet den Herstellern ganz neue Geschäftsfelder und Einnahmequellen. Der immer wieder hervorgehobene Kampf gegen Raubkopien ist doch nur der Deckmantel für die tatsächliche Intension der Industrie.
Machen wir uns aber nichts vor. Aufgrund Unwissenheit und/oder Gleichgültigkeit vieler Kunden, drückt die Industrie das durch was sie haben will, indem einfach keine Alternativen mehr angeboten werden. Und wer raubkopieren will, wird dies noch in hundert Jahren machen. Da nutzt auch DRM nichts, wie wir zwischenzeitlich hinlänglich wissen.
Ich prophezeihe einfach mal, dass die Zahl der Raubkopien noch mehr steigen wird, da es immer mehr Spieler gibt, die sich zum einen die Gängelungen nicht mehr gefallen lassen wollen und es andererseits voraussichtlich teurer wird ein Spiel zu erwerben. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Spieldauer vieler Titel nicht mehr über Addon-Niveau hinausgehen, kann man das gut nachvollziehen.
Meines Erachtens lavieren sich die Hersteller im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes langfristig aus dem Markt heraus, um kurz- bis mittelfristig Erfolgskennzahlen zu präsentieren, die sich sehen lassen können. Aber das ist nunmal eines der Probleme von Aktiengesellschaften, dass den erfolgsabhängigen Anteilen der Managergehälter ein kürzerer Zeithorizont zugrundeliegt, als dem langfristigen und nachhaltigen Erfolg des Unternehmens.


----------



## TheChicky (17. Juli 2010)

Pope schrieb:


> DRM ist aus meiner Sicht ja nicht der ernsthafte Versuch die Zahl der Raubkopien einzuschränken. Vielmehr sind es Verfahren zur betriebswirtschaftlichen Optimierung. Warum gibt es wohl kaum noch gebrauchte Spiele in den Läden oder bei Ebay ? Der Gebrauchtspielemarkt wird durch DRM aktiv behindert. Auch die digitale Distribution eröffnet den Herstellern ganz neue Geschäftsfelder und Einnahmequellen. Der immer wieder hervorgehobene Kampf gegen Raubkopien ist doch nur der Deckmantel für die tatsächliche Intension der Industrie.
> Machen wir uns aber nichts vor. Aufgrund Unwissenheit und/oder Gleichgültigkeit vieler Kunden, drückt die Industrie das durch was sie haben will, indem einfach keine Alternativen mehr angeboten werden. Und wer raubkopieren will, wird dies noch in hundert Jahren machen. Da nutzt auch DRM nichts, wie wir zwischenzeitlich hinlänglich wissen.
> Ich prophezeihe einfach mal, dass die Zahl der Raubkopien noch mehr steigen wird, da es immer mehr Spieler gibt, die sich zum einen die Gängelungen nicht mehr gefallen lassen wollen und es andererseits voraussichtlich teurer wird ein Spiel zu erwerben. Wenn man bedenkt, dass die Spieldauer vieler Titel nicht mehr über Addon-Niveau hinausgehen, kann man das gut nachvollziehen.
> Meines Erachtens lavieren sich die Hersteller im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes langfristig aus dem Markt heraus, um kurz- bis mittelfristig Erfolgskennzahlen zu präsentieren, die sich sehen lassen können. Aber das ist nunmal eines der Probleme von Aktiengesellschaften, dass den erfolgsabhängigen Anteilen der Managergehälter ein kürzerer Zeithorizont zugrundeliegt, als dem langfristigen und nachhaltigen Erfolg des Unternehmens.



Ich würde mir mal den Thread durchlesen, denn sämtliche deiner etwas verdrehten Ansichten wurden schon hinlänglich als falsch und "in die eigene Tasche gelogen" identifiziert. Keine Lust darauf nochmal zu antworten.


----------



## Pope (20. Juli 2010)

Ob Ansichten verdreht sind, ergibt sich aus dem Blickwinkel des Betrachters. Ich habe auch nicht die Muße jede aus meiner Sicht " verdrehte Ansicht" zu widerlegen. Ich äußere meine Meinung und versuche damit andere zum Nachdenken anzuregen.
DRM wird keinen Raubkopierer vom illegalen Bezug abhalten und ich werde als ehrlicher Käufer, der früher nicht gerade wenig Geld für Spiele ausgegeben hat, keine verseuchten Spiele kaufen. Soll sich jeder selbst ein Urteil darüber machen und den Weg der Industrie akzeptieren oder es eben bleiben lassen.
Im Übrigen steht es jedem frei meine Posts zu ignorieren.


----------



## PaulaJDoyle (20. Juli 2010)

Ich denke nicht, dass auf absehbare Zeit das "Wettrüsten" zwischen DRM verseuchter Software und Raubkopierern eingestellt wird. Denn zur Zeit werden Umsatz- und Gewinneinbußen der Publisher natürlich stets den Raubkopieren vorgeworfen, anstatt sich einfach mal um ein kundenfreundlicheres Distributionskonzept zu kümmern.

Was das Kosten/Gewinn Verhältnis eines Computerspiels angeht ein Beispiel: Blizzard verzeichnet nach eigenen Angaben beim Online Spiel WoW mehrere Mio. Spieler weltweit pro Tag auf ihren Servern; zahlende Spieler wohlgemerkt! 
Das Unternehmen Und das mit einem Spiel,   das ich als unzumutbar dröge und langweilig erachte.
Aber über Geschmack lässt sich bekanntlich ja nicht streiten.


----------

